# Metropolis - The Weight of the World (and Found Wanting)



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

*PROLOGUE*​
  The clouds gathered thick in the sky far above the sprawling urban hub of Metropolis, releasing freezing rain into the streets that swiftly gathered in pools or streamed through the alleyways towards the flood-canals that snaked through the suburbs.  Thousands of homeless scattered to collect their worthless belongings, fleeing to higher ground so they would not be washed into the underbelly of the city.

  Staring down into the throngs of homeless, a dark figure peered through the thick wrappings that covered his face from the freezing wind of the night.  His hand grasped tightly at the blade at his side, he felt little pleasure in his job, but it was better that these people die by his hand than what Fate had in store for them.

  A shadow dropped silently into the street and calmly walked through the crowds, reaching out only occassionally to touch one with his heavily gloved hand and cause them to fall in their tracks, their deaths were quick.

  The rest of this city might only be so lucky.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

*The Heart of Metropolis Beats, Bringing Life To The City...*

The great spyres of the Apartments towered higher than the stormclouds that gathered overhead.  People said that years ago you could see the top of the Apartments on a clear day, but there were few of them any more.

Thick, dirty clouds spewed poisonous rain into the city streets, causing a disgusting stech to rise from the puddles that were haphazardly growing through the streets of the suburb.  The citizens had long since perfected the techniques to filter out most of the posion from the water, allowing them to barely survive, but whispers of deformed births within corners of the spyres are blamed on some unnamed curse that had brought the dark weather.

No storm lasts this long.  Two years is too long.

Jasmine lurked in the shadows of the spyres, watching a handful of deformed dwarves running through the streets cackling with glee and carrying something between them, something bloody.

Cannibals...

That was the last of her problems tonight though.  For the price of a few copper bits she now stared at the black steel belt that lay in the palm of her hand, its metal rings engraved with intricate ivy leaves, the sign of the Black Guild.  Some drunk had found it on some corpse in the ally on the 18th floor of the Keldarin Spyre next to the Eighth Moon Inn.  It itself it was hardly her problem anymore, but there was something different with the obvious gang-identification.

Riki had changed the Organization's symbol years ago, putting out the word that he had recruited old members of the Black Guild into The Organization, they wore blue kareephs* now.  The Black Guard were dead and buried with Devries and Damon, Jasmine saw it happen with her own eyes.

Sometimes dark things refuse to stay dead though...

[sblock]*Kareephs - a small strip of stained blue cloth wide enough to wrap around the abdomen of the wearer and tied off on the hip.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

*...With a Second Beat, the Earth Spews Forth Life...*

The sound of hooves upon cobblestones echoed through the narrow empty streets.  In the darkness of shanty homes, alleyways and beneath bridges, the homeless huddled to escape the rain that poured from the sky, creating the pools of ochre water that lay still in the streets and caused the stench that hung heavy in the air.

Where was he? Alexi screwed up his nose at the stench and contemplated his state.  The last suburb was...Innsdale? Carvanale? There were so many names for the same streets and buildings around here, a suburb could be a few blocks or a dozen miles around here, no wonder the merchants called the place The Labyrinth.  It wasn't a maze per se, but you couldn't find your way out if you listened to the locals...

Sometimes he thought he heard her in the night.

Before he left the Castellean said to him:
_"The city has a life of its own boy, there are stranger things in the alleys of this city than in your worst nightmares.  The city has a way of burrowing into your soul, bringing out the worst in you that wasn't there before."​_
He looked up through his visor, peering past the drizzle of rain that ran off his helm.  Aheah of him lay another street, another suburb, another place of misery.  One thing about this place though, there were more taverns and inns than any other shop, it should be easy to find a place to get out of this accursed...

...Alexi peered at what stood in the middle of the street...

...

It was like a horse, maybe.  It looked different, and had large horns on its head*.  He'd not seen any animal like this before, he'd seen little more than dogs, cats and rats for the last month (sometimes the occassional horse).

The thing snorted at him and bolted into an alleyway, tearing up the cobblestones as it ran and forcing the homeless to dive into the streets to evade the creature's terror.

It took a moment to recognize the creature after it had fled.  But it couldn't be, those creatures we that of myth and tale.

It was a Stag.

[sblock]*Intelligence Check (DC 5) +18 - Success[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

*...and With Cruel Abandon She Takes a Life Away...*

"Idiot."

The rain poured off his long jacket and drained away through the cracks between the cobblestones and into the stormdrains.  There was a cool breeze, a chill through the alley as the fat man grunted in surprise, his eyes open in genuine shock.

Jazick put his foot firmly on the fat man's leg and pulled his rapier free of the stranger's stomach, allowing blood to spit out into the poisonous pools that gathered in the alley.  The fat man fell to the ground, his long blade falling from his dead fingers.

Devilyn* had a lot to answer for, the growing incidents of drunken fools staggering through the streets with a point to prove was on the rise, and Jazick's work was cut out for him.  This was the third person this month that had resorted to pulling a knife or sword on him when he intervened.  Idiots...

The beaten hooker lay against the broken rotten barrels, blood weeping from the wounds on her face and mouth.  She was barely a third the size of the fat man, never stood a chance, though she would probably feel a lot better after a decent nights sleep, rather than up against an alley wall being "loved" by men for the right price.

The woman wheezed a little through blood spattered lips, in the night the sound of a whistle cut through the rain.  Strange...almost sounds like private guards, but no guards had been posted in Candlestick Lane since the great fires.

Either that, or mercenaries...

[sblock]*Devilyn was the local brew of choice, appearing in the last few years once some brewer discovered how to use the poisonous rain to brew a more potent brew.  More than a few tankards could seriously alter a man's thoughts, driving them to extreme acts of violence.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

*...and Then the City is Quiet Once More.*

The Outskirts* were quiet, apart from the gentle pitter-patter of rain that splashed against the shattered rooves and empty streets.  The smell of fresh water was sweet and Corbin enjoyed the gentle warm breeze that drifted through the shattered house that sheltered within.

It had been six weeks now and no-one had bothered him, it was amazing to think that anywhere in Metropolis could be abandoned.  Every other suburb was overfilled, with hundreds living on the streets, in shanty homes, under bridges, and even in the sewers.

Six weeks had granted Corbin time to study the tablets, a little.  It was still difficult to determine exactly what they were, but the promises they spoke of of a lush utopia beyond Metropolis was unmistakable.  The promise of such a paradise alone had awakened a power within him, allowing him to create mystical effects like he had never imagined before.

But the people he was supposed to meet out here had not arrived, they were two weeks late and there was no sign of a single one of their troop.  Agents of the League of Ancients had offered him the sizable sum of fifty golden crowns to view his tablets, and another fifty to assist them in translating some ancient text in a dig they had already begun.

Through the shattered buildings and across the rubble-filled streets, Corbin saw life.  A group of six men in chain vests and shields picked their way carefully through the rubble, crossbows pointed into the shadows.  The symbol on their shield didn't look like the League's, and the blood sprayed across their armour suggested they were less than friendly.

[sblock]*The Outskirts are often talked about but never visited.  It is said that after years of infighting by various merchant factions and heavy overdevelopment, utilization of siege weaponry destroyed much of the poorly constructed suburb, and rioters finished off the rest.
Poor soil and dangerous creatures said to live here scare most people away, being nothing left to loot an no way of growing anything of value.  It is called the Outskirts because travellers rarely bother to travel to the otherside of it, so therefore they assume that this suburb is the last before reaching the Outer Wall of Metropolis.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2006)

Alexi shoke his head to clear the rain and his thoughts.

_This can't be. All the standrard of the Families, boars, bears dragons, griffons, unicorns, stags! they were all myths, symbols only._ he thought.
_
Is this a vision of some kind, evil and brought about by the squalid food and wretched wine they serve down here, or send by the gods, even Metropolis herself. Of course, who hadn't heard the tales of traps and lures for the gullible and weak._

Still, such a curious beast. Glancing down at the stag on his own shield, Alexi needs anopther sight of the beast, vision or no.

"Ho Mikla!" he shouts as he spurs his trusty steed to a gallop after the stag, scattering the homeless who had just started to recover after the stag bolted past them.

OOC:[sblock] Another stellar opening Phoenix, I am already immersed again. Kudos. And I love the references to the past   [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The great spyres of the Apartments towered higher than the stormclouds that gathered overhead.  People said that years ago you could see the top of the Apartments on a clear day, but there were few of them any more.
> 
> Thick, dirty clouds spewed poisonous rain into the city streets, causing a disgusting stech to rise from the puddles that were haphazardly growing through the streets of the suburb.  The citizens had long since perfected the techniques to filter out most of the posion from the water, allowing them to barely survive, but whispers of deformed births within corners of the spyres are blamed on some unnamed curse that had brought the dark weather.
> 
> ...



Jasmine sighed as she pulled her hood down just a bit. _'If you want something done right...'_ she thought to herself, knowing that perhaps there were a few more deaths she should have seen too personaly.  Riki would be interested in this, and perhaps even pay her well, but he'd probably have other things on his mind at first.  No, this was something she needed to follow up on herself.

She looked back up at the Appartments and headed towards the entrance.  The Inn was a place she'd been many times, always as a matter of business.  This wasn't much different, other than it was her business.  With a little convincing, someone would have the information she wanted.

She smirked at the thought, her clothes adjusting a bit to the thought, as appeared a bit more soaked dispite having already entered the complex.

[sblock=OOC]Going to play the old pretty drowned rat routine, with the help of the earings of disguise.  Basicly the tighter wet clothing with just a thin hooded cloak.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick wiped his blade and slipped it back into its sheath. The fallen man's blade he leaned against the wall and snapped with his heel. _There are too many blades on the street already. _ He expertly checks the fat stranger for valuables and rips the sodden cloak from him. He cleans the blood from the hooker's face with a gentle touch then covers her with the cloak. With a curse he turns away. _Not so long ago she was a sweet innocent child playing in her mother's shop._ He moves to the shadows and slips soundlessly toward the sound of the whistle wondering what strange new thing might move in his domain tonight.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Ho Mikla!" he shouts as he spurs his trusty steed to a gallop after the stag, scattering the homeless who had just started to recover after the stag bolted past them.




Beneath him Mikla surged forward, turning into the alleyway and charging past the frightened peasants that dove away desperately from the massive animal.  The alley was narrow, and Milka lept desperately over rubble and crashing through shanties.

The stag bolted ahead, winding through the alleyway easily, turning into a maze of back streets that forced Alexi to not only push Mikla to her limits, but also manuever her massive form around the tight corners.

Across the wet cobblestones, Mikla slips taking a corner, losing her footing and slamming Alexi and herself into a building.  Holding desperately onto the saddle, Alexi calms the great beast before urging her on once more.

The last alley opens up into a short courtyard with no exits, surrounding Alexi with at least five floors of flats with shanty homes spilling out onto the balconies and scaffolding attached to the buildings.  Dozens of people look down at the armoured horsemen with surprise, many scattering up ladders and stairs to escape the thundering horse.

The Stag was gone.

[sblock]Ride check (DC 12) +9 - Failure
Ride check (DC 5) +13 - Success[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine sighed as she pulled her hood down just a bit. _'If you want something done right...'_ she thought to herself, knowing that perhaps there were a few more deaths she should have seen too personaly.  Riki would be interested in this, and perhaps even pay her well, but he'd probably have other things on his mind at first.  No, this was something she needed to follow up on herself.
> 
> She looked back up at the Apartments and headed towards the entrance.  The Inn was a place she'd been many times, always as a matter of business.  This wasn't much different, other than it was her business.  With a little convincing, someone would have the information she wanted.




Eighteen floors in the Apartments is a lifetime, a lifetime for hundreds.  Some people never bothered to leave the massive spyres that stretched into the sky, after hundreds of years of commercial and agricultural evolution the people within the suburb have found a way to survive.

The Eighth Moon Inn was as easy to discover as any other shop, simply search through the cluttered corridors for the tiny wooden signs that hung from the ceilings.  As Jasmine looked through the shattered door into the small room full of drunks, the only thing that made this place look like an inn was the surly man pouring ale from a tin jug behind a table.

Jasmine's soaked form slid into the room, causing the men to look up from their cups in drunken lust.  Perhaps she should be a little careful here...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick wiped his blade and slipped it back into its sheath. The fallen man's blade he leaned against the wall and snapped with his heel. _There are too many blades on the street already. _ He expertly checks the fat stranger for valuables and rips the sodden cloak from him. He cleans the blood from the hooker's face with a gentle touch then covers her with the cloak. With a curse he turns away. _Not so long ago she was a sweet innocent child playing in her mother's shop._ He moves to the shadows and slips soundlessly toward the sound of the whistle wondering what strange new thing might move in his domain tonight.




It seemed that the fat man had put all his money into his cups tonight, forcing Jazick to leave empty-handed bar the man's life.  The hooker would be fine, as fine as any other night she'd slept in the streets, and she was quickly left behind in the wet alley.

Through the darkness Jazick watched a halfling dressed in an expensive, dark blue suit, standing in the centre of a junction, blowing loudly on a whistle.  He seemed completely unarmed, more than curious at this time of night in a neighbourhood without professional guards...


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Eighteen floors in the Apartments is a lifetime, a lifetime for hundreds.  Some people never bothered to leave the massive spyres that stretched into the sky, after hundreds of years of commercial and agricultural evolution the people within the suburb have found a way to survive.
> 
> The Eighth Moon Inn was as easy to discover as any other shop, simply search through the cluttered corridors for the tiny wooden signs that hung from the ceilings.  As Jasmine looked through the shattered door into the small room full of drunks, the only thing that made this place look like an inn was the surly man pouring ale from a tin jug behind a table.
> 
> Jasmine's soaked form slid into the room, causing the men to look up from their cups in drunken lust.  Perhaps she should be a little careful here...



Putting on the perk (_'kill me now,'_ she thought), she saunters over to the bar and looks around while she wrings out her hair and attempts to dry herself unsuccessfully.  Not finding what she seemed to be looking for, she leans over the bar to talk to the barkeep, speaking a bit louder than needed.

"'Scuse me, I's spossta meet a man here.  He's kina big 'n got a," she stumbles on the next word, "Dis..risti...'stinktive black belt.  He here?  If not, 'spose ya could let me inta his room so I kin git reddy n'such?  I'm sure he'd like ta git down ter bis'nis ya know."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check or bluff check as needed[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick approaches the halfling, his hands open and spread wide in a non-threatening gesture. "My good fellow these streets are not safe for an unarmed man alone. This district is a lawless place. I urge you to move on to safer environs."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick approaches the halfling, his hands open and spread wide in a non-threatening gesture. "My good fellow these streets are not safe for an unarmed man alone. This district is a lawless place. I urge you to move on to safer environs."




In the darkness the halfling's gaze maet Jazick's, forcing him to gaze into the deep mesmerizing pools of darkness that had replaced his eyes.  The whistle blew once more, a haunting sound that drifted through the streets.  A soft shuffling through the puddles and across the cobblestones caught Jazick's ears, and out of the darkness figures appeared in the streets, dozens of them dragging their limp bodies towards what was beckoning them.

The halfling grinned, his teeth shattered in his mouth, now bleeding openly down his expensive suit, blowing and spraying blood through the whistle...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Putting on the perk (_'kill me now,'_ she thought), she saunters over to the bar and looks around while she wrings out her hair and attempts to dry herself unsuccessfully.  Not finding what she seemed to be looking for, she leans over the bar to talk to the barkeep, speaking a bit louder than needed.
> 
> "'Scuse me, I's spossta meet a man here.  He's kina big 'n got a," she stumbles on the next word, "Dis..risti...'stinktive black belt.  He here?  If not, 'spose ya could let me inta his room so I kin git reddy n'such?  I'm sure he'd like ta git down ter bis'nis ya know."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check or bluff check as needed[/sblock]




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +17 - Success[/sblock]

The barkeep stared at the drunken, soaked, lady and smiled. "Shuuure luv, cummin' sit yerself over here near me, have a drink wot say?  I'll keep ya company.  They call me Ham, you shoul' remember that luv, y'know?"

A few of the patrons shifted nervously under the glare of Ham, one huge meaty arm around the soft young woman that had entered his lair.

"So, tell me al' about this fella you cumma meet..."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The Stag was gone.




Alexi swore as he turned Mikla around in the narrow courtyard.
_
Were his eyes playing tricks on him? Did he want to see the damn stag too much? Was he homesick? Maybe that was it._

He shook his head at the possibilities, guiding Mikla back throught the alley, heedless of the human floatsam lying in it.
_
A good meal would help, if any could be found in this miserable quarter._

Alexi pats Mikla on her neck to say thanks for the short run and starts to look for an inn, preferrably someplace decent. If there any out on the street who look reputable he will ask them for a recommendation.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jazick*

With a start Jazick stepped back from the bloody halfling. Moving quickly, the agile young man sought the protection of higher ground, climbing the nearest wall to assess the situation.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +17 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The barkeep stared at the drunken, soaked, lady and smiled. "Shuuure luv, cummin' sit yerself over here near me, have a drink wot say?  I'll keep ya company.  They call me Ham, you shoul' remember that luv, y'know?"
> 
> ...



"No no no, boss not wanna me drink when I work'n, ya know? Can't let cust'ma take advantage 'm me," she says.  "Juss water, k?"

"I tell ya all I know, I just go where 'm asked and do what da custm'r wants, ya know Ham?  Aim ta please da boss says.  So's he here r not?"

[sblock=OOC] She's playing more stupid n'drunk, but if that's what they're seeing, all the better.  Sense motive on Ham to see if he's running interferance, if he recognized when I talked about the distinctive belt, and/or he's just an 'orny ole bastard.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> With a start Jazick stepped back from the bloody halfling. Moving quickly, the agile young man sought the protection of higher ground, climbing the nearest wall to assess the situation.




[sblock]Climb check (DC 25) +1 - Critical Failure[/sblock]

The slippery surface of the street, doubled with the poorly constructed wall, caused Jazick to lose his handhold all to easily, falling backwards to bash his head on the hard cobblestone road.  Laying on his back, dizzy from the blow, tiny droplets of liquid fell onto his face, one of them landing in his eye and turning his vision red and blurry.

In the darkness he could see shapes gathering above him...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi swore as he turned Mikla around in the narrow courtyard.
> _
> Were his eyes playing tricks on him? Did he want to see the damn stag too much? Was he homesick? Maybe that was it._
> 
> ...




On the first turn of his head Alexi's gaze fell upon a small door in the corner of the courtyard where an old sign dangled above it.  The base of sign meekly advertised the inn's name, though the herald emblazoned upon it proudly displayed its characters.

The Stag and Hound Inn.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No no no, boss not wanna me drink when I work'n, ya know? Can't let cust'ma take advantage 'm me," she says.  "Juss water, k?"
> 
> "I tell ya all I know, I just go where 'm asked and do what da custm'r wants, ya know Ham?  Aim ta please da boss says.  So's he here r not?"
> 
> [sblock=OOC] She's playing more stupid n'drunk, but if that's what they're seeing, all the better.  Sense motive on Ham to see if he's running interferance, if he recognized when I talked about the distinctive belt, and/or he's just an 'orny ole bastard.[/sblock]




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC hidden) +15 - Success[/sblock]

Eyeing "Ham" as nothing more than a male with a need, Jasmine watched him pour her a glass of water that had more than a faint hint of yellow, rainwater...probably worse than ale.

Looking across at the drunks oggling her, it seemed that no-one here would know more than their own name, and probably only their first names anyway.  Flickering against the wall behind them a shadow appeared above her silhouette, ready to strike her down...


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sense Motive check (DC hidden) +15 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Eyeing "Ham" as nothing more than a male with a need, Jasmine watched him pour her a glass of water that had more than a faint hint of yellow, rainwater...probably worse than ale.
> 
> Looking across at the drunks oggling her, it seemed that no-one here would know more than their own name, and probably only their first names anyway.  Flickering against the wall behind them a shadow appeared above her silhouette, ready to strike her down...



Jasmine will slide out of the way, and carefully draw a dagger under her cloak, looking to make sure it's not a simple shadow playing tricks on her.  Of course, if it's not, she'll have to dispose of him.  Perhaps have a little fun with him first....

[sblock=OOC]Being defensive, she'll take a -2 on her strike for +2 AC, but hold her strike till she's sure she's being attacked, and idealy try to slip behind him, not that she has anything to flank against.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]In the darkness he could see shapes gathering above him...




In near panic now, his hand flys to his eye wiping at the blood. Jazick scrables on the damp stone just trying to get away. He doesn't bother to rise, simply tumble away from the group surrounding him.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 2, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Through the shattered buildings and across the rubble-filled streets, Corbin saw life.  A group of six men in chain vests and shields picked their way carefully through the rubble, crossbows pointed into the shadows.  The symbol on their shield didn't look like the League's, and the blood sprayed across their armour suggested they were less than friendly.




Corbin ducked into the shadows of a nearby ruined building (Hide +9), his eyes not straying from the strangers.  "Best to keep your eyes on a group like this," he whispered to himself.  A small hand slid down to one of the daggers on his waist, and the halfling quietly slipped the blade from its sheath.  "Just in case...".


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Corbin ducked into the shadows of a nearby ruined building (Hide +9), his eyes not straying from the strangers.  "Best to keep your eyes on a group like this," he whispered to himself.  A small hand slid down to one of the daggers on his waist, and the halfling quietly slipped the blade from its sheath.  "Just in case...".




[sblock]Hide check (DC hidden) +19 - Current Success[/sblock]

The ruins of the Outskirts, coupled with the dusk light, embraced Corbin like a shadow of its own.  He waited patiently his eyes narrowing to focus his vision on the group, allowing the noise they created to drift across the streets towards him.

The group looked about nervously, their heads jerking from side to side looking in alleyways and ruined buildings.  One of them fired a bolt into the darkness of a collapsed inn, only to cause the others to start and fire several more after them.  With no response they looked at each other a little more worried and continued up the street.

The ruined cobblestones at the far end of the street to them begin to bulge, spitting the occasional stone into the air to clatter nearby.  Corbin saw something force its way to the surface, something the group of soldiers obviously couldn't see in the poor light.

Corbin had to look again...was that, a fin?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> In near panic now, his hand flys to his eye wiping at the blood. Jazick scrables on the damp stone just trying to get away. He doesn't bother to rise, simply tumble away from the group surrounding him.




[sblock]Tumble check (DC hidden) +20 - Success[/sblock]

The world was a blur as Jazick desperately threw himself to the side, scrambling for the darkness of the alleyway, not bothering to look back until he found cover.  Diving behind crates of rotten fish, he stared back at the halfling and his morbid crew, wiping the blood that had stained his eyes onto his tunic.

A crowd of people, at least twenty, seemed to have dragged themselves across the cobblestones, each of them dressed in their sleeping garmets.  The front of their clothes were covered in blood and gore, spilling from their spattered mouths where unidentified raw meat was being chewed primitively.

Their eyes were closed, they saw nothing of where they went, but each of them were called to the halfling like a moth to the flame.  With a final blood-spraying blow of his whistle, the suited halfling looked evilly across to Jazick, making a deformed grin, and leading the group away, deeper into Candlestick Lane.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine will slide out of the way, and carefully draw a dagger under her cloak, looking to make sure it's not a simple shadow playing tricks on her.  Of course, if it's not, she'll have to dispose of him.  Perhaps have a little fun with him first....
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Being defensive, she'll take a -2 on her strike for +2 AC, but hold her strike till she's sure she's being attacked, and idealy try to slip behind him, not that she has anything to flank against.[/sblock]




[sblock]Ham's attack roll (Jasmine - AC 17) +13 - Miss[/sblock]

Ham's great hand crashed down towards Jasmine's head, the bottle in his hand crashing into the table and causing a dent in the soft wood.  A wide, wet, evil grin crosses his face as he drunkenly spits, "You'll luv Ham luv, once yav had a bite, cum 'ere!"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

*Where once there was death...*

Azot blinked.

He stood waste deep in the filth of Metropolis, floating lazily downstream towards a final destination that was a mystery to all but Sebek, probably.  His eyes penetrated the darkness with ease, looking up what had caused the tunnel to block, causing more than a little flood damage to the villages "upsteam".  It was a little-used tunnel, Azot had been down this part of the sewer many times before, and he was sure that he'd never seen anything like this before.

Dozens of decaying, rotten, dismembered corpses looked like they had been forced up from an underground explosion, creating a pillar of death that had wedged itself into a bizzare pattern, blocking most of the larger...sewer specimens. 

If Azot couldn't clear it, the farms upstream would flood and the villages would suffer.  What ever caused this problem would have to wait, the blockage needed immediate attention.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Corbin had to look again...was that, a fin?




The halfling squints hard and rubs his eyes, trying to make sure that it's not simply a trick of the light.  _"Don't think I've seen _that_ before."_

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (Nature) at +6
Knowledge (Local) at +6
Knowledge (History) at +4
Whichever's appropriate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ham's attack roll (Jasmine - AC 17) +13 - Miss[/sblock]
> 
> Ham's great hand crashed down towards Jasmine's head, the bottle in his hand crashing into the table and causing a dent in the soft wood.  A wide, wet, evil grin crosses his face as he drunkenly spits, "You'll luv Ham luv, once yav had a bite, cum 'ere!"



"I got no time 'er this Ham," Jasmine says.  She jiggles her chest,  "Payin cust'mahs only if ya 'ant tha goods."

Jasmine uses her little distraction to find a vulnerable spot on the oaf and see if she can knock him out.  She didn't want him dead yet.

[sblock=OOC] Feign (Move action) Bluff +9 vs his Sense Motive. -4 to do non-lethal damage (Included) Dagger +1,  +5, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2.  If Feign worked, he's denied his dex bonus, and add sneak of 2d6.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Azot blinked.
> 
> He stood waste deep in the filth of Metropolis, floating lazily downstream towards a final destination that was a mystery to all but Sebek, probably.  His eyes penetrated the darkness with ease, looking up what had caused the tunnel to block, causing more than a little flood damage to the villages "upsteam".  It was a little-used tunnel, Azot had been down this part of the sewer many times before, and he was sure that he'd never seen anything like this before.
> 
> ...




As he moved closer to the corpse dam, Azot could see that moving all of these bodies would take some time, but the drainage of the outweighed the loss of such a trivial thing. Reaching the first knot of bodies, Azot reached out to see how tightly they were pressed together before making the decision on which manner to best clear them.

[sblock]Basically wanting to know if he could manually move them or if he should summon a few helpers. There is always the other standby of using Call Lightening to blast the corpes if the first two options don't seem like they are working. Azot's patience only goes so far..[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> The halfling squints hard and rubs his eyes, trying to make sure that it's not simply a trick of the light.  _"Don't think I've seen _that_ before."_
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Nature) at +6
> Knowledge (Local) at +6
> ...




[sblock]Knowledge - History (DC 30) +16 - Failure[/sblock]

Stairing at the fin, Corbin could only think of some huge fish that lived in the earth instead of the canals of the city.  The fin "swam" forward through the earth with ease, stopping only for a moment when the group of soldiers called something to each other, as if it was getting its bearings on the group.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I got no time 'er this Ham," Jasmine says.  She jiggles her chest,  "Payin cust'mahs only if ya 'ant tha goods."
> 
> Jasmine uses her little distraction to find a vulnerable spot on the oaf and see if she can knock him out.  She didn't want him dead yet.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Feign (Move action) Bluff +9 vs his Sense Motive. -4 to do non-lethal damage (Included) Dagger +1,  +5, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2.  If Feign worked, he's denied his dex bonus, and add sneak of 2d6.[/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff check (DC 5) +11 - Success
Jasmine attack roll (Ham - AC hidden) +19 - Hit
Jasmine damage roll - 13pts subdual (13/?)
Ham attack roll (Jasmine - AC 15) +13 - Miss([/sblock]

With drunken passion burning in his loins and fury building in his eyes, Ham turned on Jasmine with the bottle in his hand.  Swinging wildly with his bottle at the elusive, taunting Jasmine, Ham fails to see her sway and the waist deftly and dance to the side, slamming the pommel of her dagger into the side of his fat head, sending him crashing into the flimsy wall and dazing him for a moment.

Ham looked across angrily at the small woman, all thoughts of lust gone in his eyes as the drunks in the room burst into laughter at his expense, now he wanted revenge...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As he moved closer to the corpse dam, Azot could see that moving all of these bodies would take some time, but the drainage of the outweighed the loss of such a trivial thing. Reaching the first knot of bodies, Azot reached out to see how tightly they were pressed together before making the decision on which manner to best clear them.
> 
> [sblock]Basically wanting to know if he could manually move them or if he should summon a few helpers. There is always the other standby of using Call Lightening to blast the corpes if the first two options don't seem like they are working. Azot's patience only goes so far..[/sblock]




The corpses fail to budge at Azot's urges, whatever had caused the macabre display in the sewers had made sure that they would not move easily.  Even a team of peasants would be force to spend days clearing the blockage, time that Azot didn't...

...

...did...did that corpse just...wink...?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

*...there is something much worse...*

Fine mist drifted about the child that knelt before Ymris, caressing the child's long hair and flowing down to the ground to bubble across the floor.  There was something about the child...something...

A dark form crawled out of the mist, a large rat, a giant rat, wandered (could a rat wander?) towards the child, eventually resting beside her.  Both the rat and the child looked at Ymris, a look of knowing in their eyes, as the girl reached into the mist and pulled forth three golden coins.

Knowingly she cast them upon the mat before Ymris.  Two coins showed an image of Metropolis, the third the face of a regal woman, unknown.  It was unusual to see this ritual done without the proper stones, but Ymris saw were this was going.

"..._you left me_..."

The second cast showed two regal women, one city.

"..._but I forgive you, she found me_..."

The third cast fell into the mist, hidden from view.  The girl patted the rat with affection, looking Ymris in the eyes, not allowing her gaze to seek the final throw.

"..._you must look outside destiny itself sometimes_..."

The girl stood and left, the rat close behind, both swollowed up by the mist.  Looking down Ymris watched the mist retreat from the coins, showing the final cast.  All three coins had landed on their edge, on one side the woman was stripped of her flesh, the other side showed a burning Metropolis.

The coins spun lazily and faded from view, disappearing into the dream.  It would be another hour before Ymris' body clock allowed her to awaken, another hour before the dream would focus to clarity...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The corpses fail to budge at Azot's urges, whatever had caused the macabre display in the sewers had made sure that they would not move easily.  Even a team of peasants would be force to spend days clearing the blockage, time that Azot didn't...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...did...did that corpse just...wink...?




Taking a step backwards from the bodies, Azot looked down at the corpses once again and then reached for the bone necklace that he wore. While Sebek did not suffer the weak to worship him long, neither did he grant the foolish the ability to call upon his power. If the bodies had been placed here by something other than a freak collapse of an underground cairn, then Azot would deal with the person, or people, responsible swiftly, as Sebek commanded him to do. For now though, his task was the removal of the corpses and whether they were all dead or undead mattered little to him.

Feeling the power buried deep within the necklace, Azot called upon Sebek to grant him the power to accomplish his task. Climbing out of the waterway and standing upon the ancient stone path that lined both sides of the canal, he could feel the air around him changing and felt the hair along his arms and neck begin to stand on their own accord. Letting go of the necklace once the air became heavy with the smell of ozone, Azot extended his hand and the darkness of the sewers was shattered as lightening struck the first mass of bodies.

[sblock] Cast Call Lightening and send it into the barrier. 1/5 bolts expended[/sblock]

_edit: Corrected sentence structure and bad grammer._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2006)

*Jazick*

Disgusted and frightened, Jazick struggled to his feet. He moves off cautiously in the wake of the halfling and his macabre band of raw flesh eaters. _Whatever they are about it cannot bode well for the good people of Candlestick Lane._ Keeping them just in sight Jazick pursues with mounting concern.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Fine mist drifted about the child that knelt before Ymris, caressing the child's long hair and flowing down to the ground to bubble across the floor.  There was something about the child...something...
> 
> A dark form crawled out of the mist, a large rat, a giant rat, wandered (could a rat wander?) towards the child, eventually resting beside her.  Both the rat and the child looked at Ymris, a look of knowing in their eyes, as the girl reached into the mist and pulled forth three golden coins.
> 
> ...




Ymris drags herself awake, disorientation from sleep and dark dreams pulling at her body and mind like chains, slowing her reactions.  Blearily she casts her gaze around her momentarily confused to find herself waking _here_.  Even the dim light makes her sleep sensitive eyes squint.  Rubbing gummed matter from her eyes she pulls herself from her bed.

Instinctively she begins the stretches and slowed stances that have begun her day for the past 30 years.  Her body begins to waken and limber but the peace of mind these movements normally instill is elusive to thoughts still heavy with dream-mist.

Mist.  The dream.  The girl.  The reading...  Patterns of movement are shattered by the sudden clarity of memory of the dream that now crashes through her mind like thunder.  Gasping as if she had just spent the past hour sparring with the Maidens, Ymris sinks down onto the cot that served as her bed and clutches her head in her hands.  Thoughts whirl about in her head skipping about but repeatedly returning to two things: the girl and the reading.

Deliberately shying away from thoughts of the girl Ymris concentrates on the reading to no avail.  _I gave up my daughter to be raised by another woman.  Does she forgive me?  Do I *need* forgiveness?_  With sudden and sharp pain Ymris realizes that for the first time since she gave her daughter away she feels regret for having done so.  Regret turns to a sickening feeling in her gut as her thoughts jump to the third casting and the fate? that Metropolis will burn and every woman in it.  Or something worse.

A plaintive meow from beyond her shuttered window interupts her thoughts.  As she opens the window a large battered tabby cat leaps onto the sill, stretches and then settles himself.  "Ay, Thom.  That yowling kept me up half the night.  I'm surprised no one set the dogs out on you."  Thom twitches his broken tail and lifts one paw and begins to lick it.  Waves of smug satisfaction lap agains Ymris' mind and she snorts.  "Just like a man."  Turning for the door she snatches up her possessions.  Shrugging her pack onto her shoulders, grasping her staff, she steps out of the room...


----------



## Komodo (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Staring at the fin, Corbin could only think of some huge fish that lived in the earth instead of the canals of the city.  The fin "swam" forward through the earth with ease, stopping only for a moment when the group of soldiers called something to each other, as if it was getting its bearings on the group.




Corbin gasps.  "That thing's gonna attack them!"  he says softly. He sucks a breath of air in through his teeth, then pushes himself up.  He pokes his head out of concealment.  Nobody was getting eaten tonight in _his_ neighborhood.  "*Get off the ground!*" calls Corbin to the group, extending a small hand to the fin.  "*There's a...uh...land shark coming right for you!  Get to higher ground!*"


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bluff check (DC 5) +11 - Success
> Jasmine attack roll (Ham - AC hidden) +19 - Hit
> Jasmine damage roll - 13pts subdual (13/?)
> Ham attack roll (Jasmine - AC 15) +13 - Miss([/sblock]
> ...



Jasmine flutters her eyelashes sweetly, "No pay, no way," she says.

She bends over and blows him a kiss, using his awkward gait and slow reactions to swing around and knock him again.

[sblock=OOC]Feign (Move action) Bluff +9 vs his Sense Motive. -4 to do non-lethal damage (Included) Dagger +1, +5, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2. If Feign worked, he's denied his dex bonus, and add sneak of 2d6. [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Feeling the power buried deep within the necklace, Azot called upon Sebek to grant him the power to accomplish his task. Climbing out of the waterway and standing upon the ancient stone path that lined both sides of the canal, he could feel the air around him changing and felt the hair along his arms and neck begin to stand on their own accord. Letting go of the necklace once the air became heavy with the smell of ozone, Azot extended his hand and the darkness of the sewers was shattered as lightening struck the first mass of bodies.
> 
> [sblock] Cast Call Lightening and send it into the barrier. 1/5 bolts expended[/sblock]




Moisture gathered around Azot as he felt the power of Sebek surge from the sewers and into his his arms, causing them to crackle with small jolts of lightning that danced from hand to hand.  The first lightning strike slammed into the corpse pillar, causing chunks of flesh to tear loose and rend bone.  Strike after strike launched from Azot's hands and into the corpses, each bolt weakening the construction a little more and causing chunks of dead flesh to scorch and fly through the tunnel.

The spell died in Azot's hands as the dwarf watched the putrid cloud of smoke clear, chunks of flesh dislodging and splashing into the sewer.  Slowly the corpses slid into the water, weakening the blockage and filling the tunnels with dismembered scorched limbs.

Through the smoke and darkness a huge form loomed in the darkness past the blockage, two crimson eyes larger than Azot's head.  The creature's rancid warm breath switly overpowered the stench of decaying flesh, it's enormous reptillian snout pushed though the corpses to approach Azot.

_"...Azot..."_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Disgusted and frightened, Jazick struggled to his feet. He moves off cautiously in the wake of the halfling and his macabre band of raw flesh eaters. _Whatever they are about it cannot bode well for the good people of Candlestick Lane._ Keeping them just in sight Jazick pursues with mounting concern.




The horde lurched down through Candlestick Lane, following the well dressed halfling, half-dancing to the whistle as the Lane opened into Guilding Square.  The halfling blew his whistle again and the group began to circle the Square.  In its centre the halfling stood and began to gesture wildly through the darkness, crimson energy began to build in his hands, rippling and tearing at the fabric of reality around the creature.

The sleeping horde, covered in blood, bile and partially devoured flesh, began to moan...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> A plaintive meow from beyond her shuttered window interupts her thoughts.  As she opens the window a large battered tabby cat leaps onto the sill, stretches and then settles himself.  "Ay, Thom.  That yowling kept me up half the night.  I'm surprised no one set the dogs out on you."  Thom twitches his broken tail and lifts one paw and begins to lick it.  Waves of smug satisfaction lap agains Ymris' mind and she snorts.  "Just like a man."  Turning for the door she snatches up her possessions.  Shrugging her pack onto her shoulders, grasping her staff, she steps out of the room...




The storm continued outside, spilling foul water into the streets and causing a foul stench to hang in the air.  Dozens of homeless people huddled within the doorways and alleyways, trying to avoid the freezing wind that blew through the streets.  Thom hissed at a puddle near the doorway, hiding behind Ymris and warbling a strange meow.

Metropolis suffered at the hands of the storm, but for Ymris it seemed like everywhere there was suffering, hatred, and fear.  Her journey from Three Stone Green had only taken her into the next suburb, into a place people called The Labyrinth, a maze of alleyways and tiny streets where hundreds of people huddled in the streets, starving and freezing to death.

A flash of lightning overhead was followed by a rumbling of thunder, the dark clouds overhead revealing that the storm would not end soon.  Rain poured heavier from the skies, flooding the streets and running into the storm drains nearby.  Several rats crawled from the cracks of the streets and rat for cover, one of them catching Thom's eye, and in a moment the both of them were gone, scurring into a tiny hole beneath a old glassblower's shop.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Corbin gasps.  "That thing's gonna attack them!"  he says softly. He sucks a breath of air in through his teeth, then pushes himself up.  He pokes his head out of concealment.  Nobody was getting eaten tonight in _his_ neighborhood.  "*Get off the ground!*" calls Corbin to the group, extending a small hand to the fin.  "*There's a...uh...land shark coming right for you!  Get to higher ground!*"




[sblock]Soldiers Listen check (DC 7) +20 - Success
Soldiers Intelligence check (DC 5) +11 - Success[/sblock]

The soldiers looked up, bringing their crossbows to bear on Corbin's position.  The tearing at the earth brings a realization to the group as they look upon the fin that plowed through the streets towards them and the warning from Corbin allows them to run for cover.

Diving into a ruined building, the men cry out to eat other in panic as an explosion of dirt sprays the area.  A creature leaps from the dirt, its fish-like mouth covered with rows of razorsharp teeth biting down on a soldier's leg, causing blood to spray across it's mighty torso.  There is a tearing noise and the creature's fin thrashes in the air, taking the monster back down into the earth once more, leaving a screaming man behind...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine flutters her eyelashes sweetly, "No pay, no way," she says.
> 
> She bends over and blows him a kiss, using his awkward gait and slow reactions to swing around and knock him again.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Feign (Move action) Bluff +9 vs his Sense Motive. -4 to do non-lethal damage (Included) Dagger +1, +5, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2. If Feign worked, he's denied his dex bonus, and add sneak of 2d6. [/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff check (DC 9) +14 - Success
Jasmine's attack roll (Ham - AC 7) +9 - Hit
Jasmine's damage roll - 9pts subdual (22/?)[/sblock]

Ham turns to stare at Jasmine, but she has gone.  From behind him Jasmine's pommel comes down hard on the back of the fat man's head with a sickening crunch, toppling him across the table and sending him into unconsciousness...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Moisture gathered around Azot as he felt the power of Sebek surge from the sewers and into his his arms, causing them to crackle with small jolts of lightning that danced from hand to hand.  The first lightning strike slammed into the corpse pillar, causing chunks of flesh to tear loose and rend bone.  Strike after strike launched from Azot's hands and into the corpses, each bolt weakening the construction a little more and causing chunks of dead flesh to scorch and fly through the tunnel.
> 
> The spell died in Azot's hands as the dwarf watched the putrid cloud of smoke clear, chunks of flesh dislodging and splashing into the sewer.  Slowly the corpses slid into the water, weakening the blockage and filling the tunnels with dismembered scorched limbs.
> 
> ...




For a quarter of a century Azot had waited for this moment, the day when he would stand before Sebek to be judged fit or unfit to continue to serve. As the twin crimson orbs drew nearer, Azot managed the strength to take a step closer to the edge of the walkway, his eyes ignoring the huge chunks of blasted corpses that were floating around him.

It had been five years since the last time Azot had forced his vocal cords to produce any noise other than a grunt or an exclamation of pain, but his god had spoken and he would not be silent any longer. 

"...Sebek..."


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Jasmine kicks the man lightly to make sure he's out before she heads back behind the bar.  She helps herself to any loose change before she declairs "Alright you all.  Take what booze you can and get out.  Now!"

Jasmine will attempt to help when she can with the ensuing onrush by handing out bottles to random people, knowing soon they'll be out on the street, and too drunk to care who was fighting in the bar.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy to get this moving, hopefully quickly and with as little ruckas as possable.  She has... plans for Ham.[/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The soldiers looked up, bringing their crossbows to bear on Corbin's position.  The tearing at the earth brings a realization to the group as they look upon the fin that plowed through the streets towards them and the warning from Corbin allows them to run for cover.
> 
> Diving into a ruined building, the men cry out to eat other in panic as an explosion of dirt sprays the area.  A creature leaps from the dirt, its fish-like mouth covered with rows of razorsharp teeth biting down on a soldier's leg, causing blood to spray across it's mighty torso.  There is a tearing noise and the creature's fin thrashes in the air, taking the monster back down into the earth once more, leaving a screaming man behind...




OOC: About how far away are the soldiers?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> OOC: About how far away are the soldiers?




OOC:
[sblock]Let's say...approx 100ft?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine kicks the man lightly to make sure he's out before she heads back behind the bar.  She helps herself to any loose change before she declairs "Alright you all.  Take what booze you can and get out.  Now!"
> 
> Jasmine will attempt to help when she can with the ensuing onrush by handing out bottles to random people, knowing soon they'll be out on the street, and too drunk to care who was fighting in the bar.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy to get this moving, hopefully quickly and with as little ruckas as possable.  She has... plans for Ham.[/sblock]




Barely looking at the beaten bartender, the drunks surge out of their chairs without the need to be told twice, grabbing bottles and kegs madly, even drunkenly punching each other, before staggering out into the corridor.

Minutes later the place was empty and Jasmine was staring at the huge man that lay across the table he had been serving across, his huge lungs heaving for air but still out cold.  Outside the drunks staggered away, leaving Jasmine to her work.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The sleeping horde, covered in blood, bile and partially devoured flesh, began to moan...




Jazick stands mezmerized for a moment and then realizes that whatever the halfling is doing it can't be good. Regaining his composure and once more seeing himself as a protector of his people, Jazick reaches up to take bow in hand. Moving quickly now, he looses first one shaft and then as it the first is still in the air another arrow at the halfling. Beads of sweat form on his forehead has he feels a sense of great urgency. 

OOC: [sblock]Rapid shot, two arrows at +6 for 1d8+1. If the halfling is within 30', which seems unlikely then an extra plus on on the attack and damage rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> For a quarter of a century Azot had waited for this moment, the day when he would stand before Sebek to be judged fit or unfit to continue to serve. As the twin crimson orbs drew nearer, Azot managed the strength to take a step closer to the edge of the walkway, his eyes ignoring the huge chunks of blasted corpses that were floating around him.
> 
> It had been five years since the last time Azot had forced his vocal cords to produce any noise other than a grunt or an exclamation of pain, but his god had spoken and he would not be silent any longer.
> 
> "...Sebek..."




The burning gaze of Azot's deity sloshed through the bodies and filth, it's massive form crawling across the pile of corpses to tower over the dwarf.  Jagged scales scraped at the stone of the tunnel walls, leaving deep grooves and tearing at the masonry, the god's form also crushing the bodies beneath its form effortlessly.

"_...Azot..._"

Blood caked on Sebek's underbelly, something that Azot had assumed initially was the remains of his god's last meal, or victim, which he now saw was neither.  A terrible wound had opened up in the god, tearing its flesh open and pulling at its innards, in a mortal it would be a fatal wound, but to Sebek who could tell?

"_...the men, dig too deep.  The city was not meant to see past its walls..._"

Sebek dropped its heavy form in the sewer, spashing filth across the tunnel walls.  The god seemed to be struggling, its voice deep, grating, but weak.

"_...I ask little past what you give, but the Jackals are circling us all.  You must head into the city above, find the men that dig deep, the ones that seek..._"

The great beast coughs, his immense form causing the entire tunnel to shudder.

"_...seek what lies outside the city..._"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The storm continued outside, spilling foul water into the streets and causing a foul stench to hang in the air.  Dozens of homeless people huddled within the doorways and alleyways, trying to avoid the freezing wind that blew through the streets.  Thom hissed at a puddle near the doorway, hiding behind Ymris and warbling a strange meow.
> 
> Metropolis suffered at the hands of the storm, but for Ymris it seemed like everywhere there was suffering, hatred, and fear.  Her journey from Three Stone Green had only taken her into the next suburb, into a place people called The Labyrinth, a maze of alleyways and tiny streets where hundreds of people huddled in the streets, starving and freezing to death.
> 
> A flash of lightning overhead was followed by a rumbling of thunder, the dark clouds overhead revealing that the storm would not end soon.  Rain poured heavier from the skies, flooding the streets and running into the storm drains nearby.  Several rats crawled from the cracks of the streets and rat for cover, one of them catching Thom's eye, and in a moment the both of them were gone, scurring into a tiny hole beneath a old glassblower's shop.




Hesitating, Ymris stands in the doorway and shrugs her cloak tighter around her body in a vain effort to keep the wind from chilling her bones.  _The Green never seemed so cold,_ she thinks.  _But then, our halls were filled with sisterly camaraderie.  And blazing hearths._  She wrinkles her nose at the stench and stares at a rag-clad man scrunched up against the wall of the alley outside the door and wonders if he is dead until he with deliberate slowness turns his head and stares at her with eyes deadened to feeling by a harsh life in the Labyrinth.

Unnerved somewhat by the stare she shifts her gaze to the rumbling skies and sighs.  _I'll be soaked to the bone today._  She shivers her dislike for the weather in general and this suburb in particular and draws her hood up to cover her head.  _The Labyrinth.  Aptly named,_ she thinks.  _But is there a beast that lives in its heart, like in the old child's story?_  She hopes not.  Unaccountably a face she hasn't seen in what? 16 years? comes to mind: her smiling, beautiful, young Ari Kolarn.  _Not so young, now.  If he still lives._

Disquieted by her turn of thought she shivers again.  A flash of orange catches her eye and she turns in time to see Thom's tail disappearing down a hole, likely after one of the ubiquitous rats infesting this place.  "Good hunting, my friend," she murmurs.  Knowing Thom will find her again when he's ready she straightens her spine and closes the door firmly behind her.  Striding into the alley she tries to keep to the center as much as possible avoiding clusters of the ragged when she can.

She walks quickly wanting to pass through the Labyrinth to the suburb on the other side.  The dark day and the residue from her dark dreams continues to infect her thoughts.  _How many sisters stepped out into the city and never returned?_  The image of the coin balanced on its edge comes to mind; the woman stripped of her flesh seeming to look coldly at her.  Shivering yet again, Ymris strides on...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick stands mezmerized for a moment and then realizes that whatever the halfling is doing it can't be good. Regaining his composure and once more seeing himself as a protector of his people, Jazick reaches up to take bow in hand. Moving quickly now, he looses first one shaft and then as it the first is still in the air another arrow at the halfling. Beads of sweat form on his forehead has he feels a sense of great urgency.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Rapid shot, two arrows at +6 for 1d8+1. If the halfling is within 30', which seems unlikely then an extra plus on on the attack and damage rolls.[/sblock]




[sblock]Jazick attack roll (Mr Blue - AC hidden) +21/+21 - Hit/Hit
Jazick damage roll - 5pts/7pts (12?/??)
Intelligence check (DC 5) +18 - Success[/sblock]

The motion is natural for Jazick, the arrows are flying through the air before he can think about aiming.  Both arrows narrowly pass the swaying sleepers, striking true as they bury themselves deep in the halfling's body.

No blood spews from the suited man's body, his body barely moves against the impact, but the distraction causes the magic to disjoin, crackling through the air and fading into the storm above.  Instead of looking angry or frustrated, the halfling smiles a little, looking down at the arrows and out into the darkness towards where Jazick hid.

The creature, he could've had Jazick before...he let him follow him to the Square...or maybe, he was lead here...

Above him the storm rumbled and darkened a little, churning with an unhealthy reaction to dark magic.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The burning gaze of Azot's deity sloshed through the bodies and filth, it's massive form crawling across the pile of corpses to tower over the dwarf.  Jagged scales scraped at the stone of the tunnel walls, leaving deep grooves and tearing at the masonry, the god's form also crushing the bodies beneath its form effortlessly.
> 
> "_...Azot..._"
> 
> ...




Shaking his head in open disbelief at the notion that there was any action that could harm Sebek, Azot's voice was stolen from him again. He had been prepared to be consumed by his god, banished from the faithful and left to wander the sewers lost for all eternity, but he was not expecting to be told to leave the sewers and once again face the wild lands that claimed to be _civilized_.

As the avatar of Sebek coughed again, sending another tremor through the passageway, Azot felt disbelief fade to sadness and sadness to anger at the Jackels who threatened his god.

"I will go as you command Sebek, but where shall I begin my search? The world above was never truly my home..."


----------



## Komodo (Aug 5, 2006)

"*Hold on!*" shouts Corbin to the soldiers.  "*I'm coming to help you!  Don't shoot!*"  Satisfied that he will not be attacked by the men as long as they held a common enemy, the halfling closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, then focuses on a new form, willing himself to become that which is needed.

In an instant, the small man begins to change shape, his face stretching and elongating into a slightly oversized muzzle of a canine.  His knees bend backward and he drops to all fours; his hands and feet have become large paws by the time he hits the ground.  A long, bushy tail forces its way out from the end of Corbin's spine, and his clothing and armor are replaced by a thick coat of light gray fur with a barely perceptible tinge of red.  Too-bright yellow eyes focus on the group of men, and the druid-turned-dog bolts swiftly across the expanse to reach them.

As he draws near, he reverts to his natural form, standing and jogging the last few steps in humanoid form.  He raises a hand and points behind himself with an outstretched thumb.  "Keep that thing away while I help your friend," he says, turning to the injured soldier.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift action to change shape into predator form, run action with a speed of 50 ft to reach the men.  I have Mobility in predator form if the land shark tries anything funny.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> She walks quickly wanting to pass through the Labyrinth to the suburb on the other side.  The dark day and the residue from her dark dreams continues to infect her thoughts.  _How many sisters stepped out into the city and never returned?_  The image of the coin balanced on its edge comes to mind; the woman stripped of her flesh seeming to look coldly at her.  Shivering yet again, Ymris strides on...




[sblock]Spot check (DC 10) +18 - Success
Sense Motive (DC 25) +25 - Success[/sblock]

The nooks and crannies of the Labyrinth were dark, soaked and prone to catch the freezing wind that blew through the city.  Ymris watched the homeless, the poor, the offcasts, try to survive another day in an uncaring city. They were not the only people out in the storm, but out-numbering those with clothes on their back or a place to sleep at night, the poor were always the first to be noticed, it was _their_ city.

Ymris didn't realize it for a while, but there were eyes in the darkness, the poor were staring at her.  Though not unusual for people without to stare enviously at passers-by, Ymris felt eyes on her back, saw people whispering, even a flash of metal amongst some rags.

It was almost as if some of the poor in this district recognized her, knew her, had waited for her...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As the avatar of Sebek coughed again, sending another tremor through the passageway, Azot felt disbelief fade to sadness and sadness to anger at the Jackels who threatened his god.
> 
> "I will go as you command Sebek, but where shall I begin my search? The world above was never truly my home..."




Sebek's sleepy eyes began to close, his massive head resting in the sewers as sleep came quickly for the god.  The sewerage around him was stained heavily in blood, but as a god, Sebek would be fine...wouldn't he?

"_...the Leaguers..._"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> In an instant, the small man begins to change shape, his face stretching and elongating into a slightly oversized muzzle of a canine.  His knees bend backward and he drops to all fours; his hands and feet have become large paws by the time he hits the ground.  A long, bushy tail forces its way out from the end of Corbin's spine, and his clothing and armor are replaced by a thick coat of light gray fur with a barely perceptible tinge of red.  Too-bright yellow eyes focus on the group of men, and the druid-turned-dog bolts swiftly across the expanse to reach them.
> 
> As he draws near, he reverts to his natural form, standing and jogging the last few steps in humanoid form.  He raises a hand and points behind himself with an outstretched thumb.  "Keep that thing away while I help your friend," he says, turning to the injured soldier.




Soldiers with swords drawn looked in disbelief as a leaping german shepard metamorphed in mid-leap into a small halfling which landed graciously next to the screaming man, his hands scrabbling in his pouches for healing aids.

The earth nearby heaved again as the fin tore up cobblestones nearby, passing the group as if to gauge their status, not content with simply a leg for a meal.  Crossbow bolts clattered against the cobblestones, useless against the buried monster.

Without looking one of the soldiers yelled, "Who are you?  Are you a Leaguer?"


----------



## Komodo (Aug 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Soldiers with swords drawn looked in disbelief as a leaping german shepard metamorphed in mid-leap into a small halfling which landed graciously next to the screaming man, his hands scrabbling in his pouches for healing aids.
> 
> The earth nearby heaved again as the fin tore up cobblestones nearby, passing the group as if to gauge their status, not content with simply a leg for a meal.  Crossbow bolts clattered against the cobblestones, useless against the buried monster.
> 
> Without looking one of the soldiers yelled, "Who are you?  Are you a Leaguer?"




"Me?  No.  Just a friendly historian,"  replied Corbin, kneeling down next to the wounded man.  "You're going to be fine," he said with a smile.  He placed his hands softly on the soldier's thigh, then focused on a spell.  The druid's mind reached out to the power around him, and he drew upon its verdant strength to call forth a bit of healing magic to repair the wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting _cure light wounds_ on the injured soldier.  If this seems to cover most of the healing, he will again shapeshift into predator form and move to battle the attacking creature.

Also, I kind of see his predator form as more of a fantastic wolf, rather than a greyhound, based more on what he's read than on what he's seen.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sebek's sleepy eyes began to close, his massive head resting in the sewers as sleep came quickly for the god.  The sewerage around him was stained heavily in blood, but as a god, Sebek would be fine...wouldn't he?
> 
> "_...the Leaguers..._"




As Sebek's weary voice gave him the answer he requested, Azot felt that his time of conversing was over. Why his god has chosen him was unimportant, as was the thought of tracking down those responsible for building the corpse dam. Azot would force himself to enter the settlement upstream and tell the patrols to remain vigilant. He would not tell them of his plans to leave the sewers, as Sebek would need those who remained behind to continue to call upon him for protection.

_I will not tarry long Sebek._

Wanting to reach out and touch the divine creature in front of him, but still too fearful to do so, Azot reached both hands into the bloody waste water below him and allowed the divine blood to coat his hands before he withdrew them.

_I will not fail you Sebek..._

Forcing his gaze to look past Sebek's presence, Azot finally found the strength to place one barefoot forward and was soon moving quickly upstream and away from Sebek.

_The Leaguers...they shall pay for their crimes Sebek and their deaths will not come soon enough..._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Above him the storm rumbled and darkened a little, churning with an unhealthy reaction to dark magic.




Jazick nocks an fresh shaft in his bow and continues to watch the halfling. He doesn't like to kill without cause. All this magic in the air is confusing. _Is the little man's purpose to do harm? Why did he want Jazick to stop him?_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris didn't realize it for a while, but there were eyes in the darkness, the poor were staring at her.  Though not unusual for people without to stare enviously at passers-by, Ymris felt eyes on her back, saw people whispering, even a flash of metal amongst some rags.
> 
> It was almost as if some of the poor in this district recognized her, knew her, had waited for her...




Ymris' forces her grip to loosen slightly in preparation for quick movement and, gods forbid, a fight.  Despite the fact that she'll become soaked all the quicker she tugs her hood down so that her vision is less impaired.  The feeling that these people knew who she was and were waiting for her causes a cold chill to travel up her spine.  _Don't let your imagination get the best of you, old woman,_ she chides herself.  _How could they possibly have known you would come this way?  You didn't know yourself..._

Quickening her pace she tries to leave the staring eyes behind but never ceases watching about her for a drawn weapon or other sign of impending violence.  _Perhaps it would be best to hole up for a bit.  Never shoulda left that room.  At least it was dry..._  In addition to watching the homeless she'll begin looking for some sign of a tavern or inn.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Barely looking at the beaten bartender, the drunks surge out of their chairs without the need to be told twice, grabbing bottles and kegs madly, even drunkenly punching each other, before staggering out into the corridor.
> 
> Minutes later the place was empty and Jasmine was staring at the huge man that lay across the table he had been serving across, his huge lungs heaving for air but still out cold.  Outside the drunks staggered away, leaving Jasmine to her work.



Jasmine will hoist the man up onto a chair and tie him up best she can.  Once she's confident he's secure, she'll do what she can to wake him up.  Belt in one hand, dagger in the other, ready to strike.

"So, now, you gonna tell me about the man who was wearing this belt?  Or am I going to have to strangle you with it?" Jasmine says with a smirk.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate(+4) seems appropriate.  Having just kicked his arse, he's probably a bit more agreeable.  She find any coin behind the bar?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2006)

*Alexi*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> On the first turn of his head Alexi's gaze fell upon a small door in the corner of the courtyard where an old sign dangled above it.  The base of sign meekly advertised the inn's name, though the herald emblazoned upon it proudly displayed its characters.
> 
> The Stag and Hound Inn.




Alexi swore again.

If this wasn't a sign from Metropolis herself what was. But still to have a vision, of a stag, then to find this inn. Both bearing his family symbol. The signs were obvious, Fate was leading him here.

He looks about for a stable hand, not finding one he ties up Mikla to a post, removes a bottle of Burgi and tells Mikla, 

"Bite anyone who comes near" and pats her on the flanks. He remembers with a chuckle the last poor fool who tried to rifle through his bags. I think they call him lefty now.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> "Me?  No.  Just a friendly historian,"  replied Corbin, kneeling down next to the wounded man.  "You're going to be fine," he said with a smile.  He placed his hands softly on the soldier's thigh, then focused on a spell.  The druid's mind reached out to the power around him, and he drew upon its verdant strength to call forth a bit of healing magic to repair the wounds.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Casting _cure light wounds_ on the injured soldier.  If this seems to cover most of the healing, he will again shapeshift into predator form and move to battle the attacking creature.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]My mistake, people'd have a hard time finding Germany anyway   
BTW how many times can you shapeshift? There is nothing on your sheet, I'll let it slide for dramatic effect this time though.[/sblock]

Corbin's hand began to glow softly, and the release of his healing magic onto the bleeding stump of the man's leg caused the wound to close over.  The bleeding had stopped, though the soldier was out cold now, he'd live.

"I dunno who you be good sir, but you are a welcome sight."  The soldier looked over Corbin's soldier at his injured friend and is shocked to see the halfling's face slowly change into a muzzle, the fur creeping along his skin, and finally loud popping noices as the stranger's bones reformed inside his body, changing him into a powerful wolf that snarled at the fin that plowed through the earth nearby.

[sblock=Combat]Initiative:
Corbin - 23
The Order of Urbanus - 13
Land Shark - 12

Corbin attack roll (Land Shark - AC hidden) +20 - Hit
Corbin damage roll - 10pts (10/??hps)
Soldiers attack roll (Land Shark - AC hidden) +16/+16/+23/+24/+6 - Miss/Miss/Hit/Hit/Miss
Soldiers damage roll - 7pts/4pts (21/??hps)
Land Shark attack roll (Corbin - AC 22) +21 - Miss

Corbin attack roll (Land Shark - AC hidden) +11 - Miss
Soldiers attack roll (Land Shark - AC hidden) +9/+22/+22/+24/+25 - Miss/Hit/Hit/Hit/Threat
Solider confirmation roll (Land Shark - AC hidden) +10 - Failed
Soldiers damage roll - 3pts/6pts/2pts/6pts (38/??hps)
Land Shark attack roll (Corbin - AC 22) +24 - Hit
Land Shark damage roll - 16pts (16/??hps)[/sblock]

Corbin's hind legs powerfully propelled him through the air, crashing down near the exposed fin, allowing him to bite savagely at the back of the creature.  Following his lead, crossbow bolts shot through the air from the soldier's positions, eager to assist the strage halfling that came to their aid.

Corbin's mouth filled with blood, but the creature was no easily scared.  From the earth a large mouth burst forth, filled with rows and rows of razorsharp teeth the giant fish-like creature snapped at Corbin's head, attempting to drag him into the earth.

Crossbow bolts flew across into the creature's hide, but the shark was engrossed with the wolf that was attempting to bite its face off.  With a powerful surge the shark flew through the air, and for a moment Corbin could see that it's form was only partly-fish, for it's hide was petrified somehow, and dark black veins ran through its body that could easily be seen through the skin.

There was a horrible pain in Corbin's side, blood spatters across the ground and mattered his fur...his legs weakened, and the world danced in his vision for a moment...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> _I will not fail you Sebek..._
> 
> Forcing his gaze to look past Sebek's presence, Azot finally found the strength to place one barefoot forward and was soon moving quickly upstream and away from Sebek.
> 
> _The Leaguers...they shall pay for their crimes Sebek and their deaths will not come soon enough..._




The sewers seemed a different place, Azot's eyes saw the same things but his mind reeled at the recent events.  His disassociated himself from the conversations in the village, telling them only what they needed to know.  The village was small, only a dozen families huddled in a collection of massive storm water drains that no longer supplied more than a trickle of water to the sewers, now filled with huts made from debris collected from the sewers.

Azot knew of ways to the surface, there were hundreds of them all around his territory, it only came down now to his decision of which one to take...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick nocks an fresh shaft in his bow and continues to watch the halfling. He doesn't like to kill without cause. All this magic in the air is confusing. _Is the little man's purpose to do harm? Why did he want Jazick to stop him?_




The halfling dribbled blood down the front of his suit, whether it was from Jazick's arrows or not though it was hard to tell.  The energies focused once more around the halfling's hands, then there was a chill wind through the streets, voices whispered, haunted, tortured.  Thin wisps of mist danced in the alleyways, the bloody sleepers wailed, and the halfling gargled blood.

The voices came...

_"Jazick...help us...the Jackal's are coming..."_

There was a sickening smell of charred flesh, then dark things began to appear in the streets just beyond Jazick's vision...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Quickening her pace she tries to leave the staring eyes behind but never ceases watching about her for a drawn weapon or other sign of impending violence.  _Perhaps it would be best to hole up for a bit.  Never shoulda left that room.  At least it was dry..._  In addition to watching the homeless she'll begin looking for some sign of a tavern or inn.




The one thing about the Labyrinth, there was no shortage of places to drink or eat, allowing Ymris to cautiously escape the streets by stepping into the Gralis Eatery.  Benchs were filled with dozens of people eating the questionable meat and salads that the city had to offer, several women passed large tankards across tables and a thick cloud of smoke hung in the air.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine will hoist the man up onto a chair and tie him up best she can.  Once she's confident he's secure, she'll do what she can to wake him up.  Belt in one hand, dagger in the other, ready to strike.
> 
> "So, now, you gonna tell me about the man who was wearing this belt?  Or am I going to have to strangle you with it?" Jasmine says with a smirk.




[sblock]Intimidate check (DC 19) +22 - Success
There are as many copper, lead and tin coins there to support several minor encounters as well as support your de facto kobold family   [/sblock]

Ham's eyes open lazily, staring wearily at Jasmine's angry face.  His fat mouth opened a little, jiggling his fourth chin, and Jasmine slapped him across it, just to keep him in line.

"B*itch...he was askin' questions 'round here, someone musta nailed him..."

Jasmine's hand was going to be sore by the end of this, but not as sore as Ham's face.  Putting her shoulder into it, Jasmine began the long task of turning the man's face yellow and purple.

"He was part of the Black Guild..." Ham blubbered through swollen lips, "...he came in here throwin' his weight around, tellin' us that we gotta pay him insurance again.  The Black Guild was back, Devries was makin' his presence known or sumthin'...so we shived and ditched him..."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The sewers seemed a different place, Azot's eyes saw the same things but his mind reeled at the recent events.  His disassociated himself from the conversations in the village, telling them only what they needed to know.  The village was small, only a dozen families huddled in a collection of massive storm water drains that no longer supplied more than a trickle of water to the sewers, now filled with huts made from debris collected from the sewers.
> 
> Azot knew of ways to the surface, there were hundreds of them all around his territory, it only came down now to his decision of which one to take...




Passing by many of the initial choices, Azot wanted to arrive in the above world in one of the many districts ruled by the race of man. While Sebek had not identified them as the cause of the problem, Azot knew that mankind would always be mankind. The few exceptions to this rule gave Azot limited hope, but it was not hope Azot wanted at the moment.

He wanted vengence.

When he reached the one he wished, Azot gripped the rust covered rungs and began climbing towards the world above. The worked metal felt foreign and unnatural to him, but he ignored the desire to rush towards the opening above him.

_I am not some rat which scurries when the mood strikes him..._


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi swore again.
> 
> If this wasn't a sign from Metropolis herself what was. But still to have a vision, of a stag, then to find this inn. Both bearing his family symbol. The signs were obvious, Fate was leading him here.
> 
> ...




The door opened up into a small inn, little more than a tap room (doubling as the common sleeping area at night) and a door into the kitchen out back.  A small bartender looks up only briefly at Alexi before dipping a tin mug into a barrel and leaving it on the bar, sliding it across towards him.

Around a small table in the centre of the room sat three men encased in metal armour, similar to Alexi.  The closest, in full helm, turned to Alexi and chortled a little.

"And that'd make you The Stag I guess, fine, whatever works for you boy, you've been keeping us waiting long enough, though you mightn't want the money after all."

The speaker's shield rested near his feet, a large reptillian creature with great wings emblazoned upon it.  Next to the others were heraldric symbols of a what seemed to be a mighty boar and a large, fat...fish was it?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The door opened up into a small inn, little more than a tap room (doubling as the common sleeping area at night) and a door into the kitchen out back.  A small bartender looks up only briefly at Alexi before dipping a tin mug into a barrel and leaving it on the bar, sliding it across towards him.
> 
> Around a small table in the centre of the room sat three men encased in metal armour, similar to Alexi.  The closest, in full helm, turned to Alexi and chortled a little.
> 
> ...




Alexi grabs the mug of assuredly vile brew as he heads over to the table.

"Aye, I suppose that it does make me The Stag. My deepest regrets in keeping you waiting good sirs, but it seems my invitation was delayed." says Alexi as he takes the last seat at the table. "Money may or may not be wanted, but I must ask my friends what brings you, and of course me, to this quaint establishment tonight? And how is it that you knew I was to be the fourth when I did not know my presence was requested or required?" he adds.

"Might I suggest we start with introductions, whether we use names or heraldry matters not to me, so long as I may address my new companions properly."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The one thing about the Labyrinth, there was no shortage of places to drink or eat, allowing Ymris to cautiously escape the streets by stepping into the Gralis Eatery.  Benchs were filled with dozens of people eating the questionable meat and salads that the city had to offer, several women passed large tankards across tables and a thick cloud of smoke hung in the air.




It is with no small amount of relief that Ymris closes the door to the Gralis Eatery behind her.  _Just your nerves.  Calm yourself; have a meal.  Things'll look different with a full belly._  Taking a brief moment she eyes the crowd then wends her way through it to an open seat.  Catching the eye of a serving woman Ymris says, "I'll take a plate of whatever you're serving and a tankard."  As she sits she'll casually examine the people seated at the table around her.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Intimidate check (DC 19) +22 - Success
> There are as many copper, lead and tin coins there to support several minor encounters as well as support your de facto kobold family   [/sblock]
> 
> Ham's eyes open lazily, staring wearily at Jasmine's angry face.  His fat mouth opened a little, jiggling his fourth chin, and Jasmine slapped him across it, just to keep him in line.
> ...



Jasmine only slaped him harder with that answer.  "Liar!  Devries is dead, I saw him die.  You expect me to believe that?"

She pulls back, as if a suddent change of heart.  "You know, I hear Eunich's are in high demand these days.  You could probably do well as one.  Better than here at least."  She pulls out a dagger and twirls it in her fingers.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate again if needed, Bluff, and Sense Motive to see if he's telling the truth.

Tin and Lead?  Woho!  I'm rich!  Kobold Heights, here I come![/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Aug 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]My mistake, people'd have a hard time finding Germany anyway
> BTW how many times can you shapeshift? There is nothing on your sheet, I'll let it slide for dramatic effect this time though.[/sblock]
> 
> Crossbow bolts flew across into the creature's hide, but the shark was engrossed with the wolf that was attempting to bite its face off.  With a powerful surge the shark flew through the air, and for a moment Corbin could see that it's form was only partly-fish, for it's hide was petrified somehow, and dark black veins ran through its body that could easily be seen through the skin.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]   No problem.

I can shapeshift as often as needed, and even directly from one form to another.  In exchange for this improved combat ability, I lose my animal companion and the slightly increased utility of wild shape.

Also, I never got around to calculating Corbin's HP.  I don't think I saw anywhere the process we were using to generate them.  Let me know before I unknowingly get myself killed!  

Also, even though my brain's telling me not to point this out, my AC in predator form's only 18.  My armor becomes non-functional, but I gain a +4 natural armor bonus, so it evens out to the original number.[/sblock]
Corbin yelped in pain as the beast tore a chunk out of his furred flesh.  "_Gotta watch out for those teeth,_" he thought to himself, even as his legs threatened to give out and blood poured from of his side.  "_Ignore the pain, focus on the kill.  Everything will be fine._"  He lunged for the monster again, canine jaws agape.

[sblock=Combat]Bite attack at +6 for 1d6+3.  Do I get an AoO for the creature jumping away?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> When he reached the one he wished, Azot gripped the rust covered rungs and began climbing towards the world above. The worked metal felt foreign and unnatural to him, but he ignored the desire to rush towards the opening above him.
> 
> _I am not some rat which scurries when the mood strikes him..._




Foul water poured through the grating and across Azot's face has his filthy, thick fingers grasped the grate above him and threw it open.  Through the portal he saw the dark clouds that rumbled with anger, langing above Metropolis like an angered god, pouring foul water into the streets.  Even Azot's dull sense of smell could tell there was something wrong with the trickling streams of yellow rain that ran through the streets and into his drains.

His head broke free from the earth and looked into the streets, rain splashing off broken cobblestones, timber buildings creaking in the freezing wind.  Dozens of people huddled against each other in fear, fear of their own lives.

The dwarf stomped into the streets, covered in the filth of thousands, reeking of things indescribable to the people that stared at him, many would not even recognise him as a dwarf no doubt.

There was a smell that desperately tried to cut through the cold night's putrid air, something that Azot had not smelt for some hours.  Food, hot food...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi grabs the mug of assuredly vile brew as he heads over to the table.
> 
> "Aye, I suppose that it does make me The Stag. My deepest regrets in keeping you waiting good sirs, but it seems my invitation was delayed." says Alexi as he takes the last seat at the table. "Money may or may not be wanted, but I must ask my friends what brings you, and of course me, to this quaint establishment tonight? And how is it that you knew I was to be the fourth when I did not know my presence was requested or required?" he adds.
> 
> "Might I suggest we start with introductions, whether we use names or heraldry matters not to me, so long as I may address my new companions properly."




The men stared at Alexi for a moment, a pregnant pause hanging in the air.  They looked at each other for a moment before one spoke, his eyes squinting behind his full helm:

"Perhaps it is a good idea to continue with the Heraldric ruse for now, if the Stag wants to play this game with us.  I have never seen him before, and I know the rest of you only by tale.  I am the Whale."

The Dragon leaned forward once more, "Fine then.  The same thing brings each of us here, and I'm sure that we have our different reasons to play these games, so while it suits me I will agree with the Stag's...hesitance."

The Boar took a great swig of ale, most of it spattering against his armour and helm, "Fine with me."

The Dragon spoke once more, "Now that we are here we can continue.  Ham has deposited a substantial amount of coin at Artebly's for us, should we prove up to his proposal.  It is a long journey from here to the Outskirts, and an extremely dangerous one, hense our help.  It seems that there is an operation occuring at a place called The Crypt, an old wizard's tower or something, that he want's broken up.  Supposedly they could be a cable of mages doing this, so let's get it right..."

"Suggestions?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> It is with no small amount of relief that Ymris closes the door to the Gralis Eatery behind her.  _Just your nerves.  Calm yourself; have a meal.  Things'll look different with a full belly._  Taking a brief moment she eyes the crowd then wends her way through it to an open seat.  Catching the eye of a serving woman Ymris says, "I'll take a plate of whatever you're serving and a tankard."  As she sits she'll casually examine the people seated at the table around her.




The woman stared at Ymris for a moment, something in her eyes betrayed her.  Smiling, she waited to see the copper coins clatter across the wood before the plate of old meat and, liquid, was put in their place.  It was obvious to see that these people were a little concerned.

Through the kitchen door Ymris could see the serving woman pointing at the men out back who were holding a large scroll in their hands.  In her periferal vision, she spotted another group in the back of the room doing the same, comparing her...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine only slaped him harder with that answer.  "Liar!  Devries is dead, I saw him die.  You expect me to believe that?"
> 
> She pulls back, as if a suddent change of heart.  "You know, I hear Eunich's are in high demand these days.  You could probably do well as one.  Better than here at least."  She pulls out a dagger and twirls it in her fingers.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Sense Motive (DC hidden) +16 - Success?[/sblock]

The blade danced dangerously close to the fat man, his face whitening in terror.  "I swear to the gods woman, that's what he said! I don' know nuthin' else!  He didn' last long enough to esplane nuthin'"

Jasmine could tell that he believed what he said, whether it was the truth though...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Foul water poured through the grating and across Azot's face as his filthy, thick fingers grasped the grate above him and threw it open.  Through the portal he saw the dark clouds that rumbled with anger, langing above Metropolis like an angered god, pouring foul water into the streets.  Even Azot's dull sense of smell could tell there was something wrong with the trickling streams of yellow rain that ran through the streets and into his drains.
> 
> His head broke free from the earth and looked into the streets, rain splashing off broken cobblestones, timber buildings creaking in the freezing wind.  Dozens of people huddled against each other in fear, fear of their own lives.
> 
> ...




Moving carefully through the street, Azot's mind began working on the problem at hand. If he was to hunt the Leaguers as Sebek had commanded him to do he would need information and he would have to find a lair to rest and pray during the hunt. Looking around the street to take in the structures around him, his eyes could not miss the homeless people huddled close to each other. Azot felt his contempt for the Upworlders growing quickly as they all seemed to shy away from his glances and cringe as his steps took him past them.

_If their fear did not keep them oppressed, perhaps their kind would not be in such dire straits..._

As the odd colored rain fought a losing battle to wash the grim from him, Azot allowed himself to move towards the faint smell of fresh bread. While he would sometimes be given a loaf of the fungi bread that was made in the Undercity, it was always cold and more often than not nearly stale. Azot did not complain about the gesture as any tribute to Sebek was fitting in his eyes, but a stray memory of a time when fresh bread was a daily thing fought to escape from the dark recesses of Azot's mind.

_She would bake for him. A loaves of honey bread with sausages baked inside them as well. He would act as though it tasted awful while he reached for his fourth serving. She loved him. He loved her._

A heavy boom of thunder brought Azot back to reality and he snarled to himself for allowing the city to infect him for even a moment. He would go where the smell came from, but he would go because there would be other people there as well. People who could answer his questions, or speak of him asking and send the ones who could his way.

_The hunt begins soon Sebek. I will not fail you._

Increasing his pace, Azot allowed his nose to guide him as he moved through the broken tiled street never noticing that as he moved down the street, his bare feet left no wet footprints behind.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> The voices came...
> 
> _"Jazick...help us...the Jackal's are coming..."_
> 
> There was a sickening smell of charred flesh, then dark things began to appear in the streets just beyond Jazick's vision...




"Jackal's?" said a stunned Jazick, followed by a stream of curses as he released the bow string and let another arrow loose on the halfling. In a smooth series of motions another arrow was plucked, nocked and released. As it streaked toward the target, Jazick spared a glance for the unseen things at the edge of the vision. _Why did I hesitate? _ He chided himself mentally. He could almost hear his mother's voice. _You are a noble a man of action. When there is a wrong to be righted you must act._


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Through the kitchen door Ymris could see the serving woman pointing at the men out back who were holding a large scroll in their hands.  In her periferal vision, she spotted another group in the back of the room doing the same, comparing her...




Ymris glances briefly at the plate of unappealing food and sighs.  _Not your imagination, then._  Pushing the plate away she stands, turns, and stares at the group in the back of the room, sizing them up and not caring if they notice.

Her lips tighten into a hard, thin, disapproving line as she grips her staff loosely in her hand and makes her way across the room towards the group.  Stopping while she is still some five feet away from them (if possible) she says, "I believe we have some sort of misunderstanding."  Though she tries to keep her voice calm fear constricts her gut into a tight, hard mass; it has been some years since she has had such a confrontation.  And then she had her sisters, the Maidens, to support her.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The men stared at Alexi for a moment, a pregnant pause hanging in the air.  They looked at each other for a moment before one spoke, his eyes squinting behind his full helm:
> 
> "Perhaps it is a good idea to continue with the Heraldric ruse for now, if the Stag wants to play this game with us.  I have never seen him before, and I know the rest of you only by tale.  I am the Whale."
> 
> ...




"The same thing brings each of us here you say Dragon? Well what may that be. As I have said my invitation was lost. You each seem to know more of your, and indeed my, purpose here than I do. Perhaps we can start the discussion over a bit of better drink. Barkeep! Four empty cups!" calls out Alexi the Stag.

As the barkeep brings over the four cups, Alexi takes his bottle of burgi and pours each knight a full cup.

Alexi lifts his in toast "To our mission my faunistic friends!" and Alexi takes a drink, savoring the taste of the golden liquor.

"Now, what say we start at the begining shall we? Other than the start of a strange joke, how is it that a Stag, a Dragon, A Whale and a Boar walk into a bar?"

"Who is this Ham fellow and why has he apparently employed us and to do what exactly and for waht purpose? A few answers now will go far towards allowing four of us to proceed" says Alexi leaning back in his chair taking another sip of the burgi.




OOC:[sblock] Great. First it was Jovik the Jackal, now Alexi the Stag. I detect a theme here. One of my own design, but implemented by Phoenix   

Artebly's is ......?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sense Motive (DC hidden) +16 - Success?[/sblock]
> 
> The blade danced dangerously close to the fat man, his face whitening in terror.  "I swear to the gods woman, that's what he said! I don' know nuthin' else!  He didn' last long enough to esplane nuthin'"
> 
> Jasmine could tell that he believed what he said, whether it was the truth though...



Jasmine sighs and shakes her head.  "Seems like you should have hired him then."

Jasmine delicately slits the man's throat.  No need to leave witnesses, particularly ones as stupid as this one.

Spending a moment to arrange her clothes, she emerges from the bar an elder drunken man and heads out of the apartments.  Once she's made some distance, she'll resume a more feminine form.  Time for her to see Riki.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> _The hunt begins soon Sebek. I will not fail you._
> 
> Increasing his pace, Azot allowed his nose to guide him as he moved through the broken tiled street never noticing that as he moved down the street, his bare feet left no wet footprints behind.




In a sheltered courtyard, nestled in the junction of two narrow streets, Azot watched a small group of people huddled around a large fire that burned in a hole in the middle of the street. Small coins were changing hands between the customers and a small decrepid gnome who ushered his clients towards the flames.

Behind the pit stood an enourmous man, something in the back of Azot's mind registered the possibility of giant's blood in the figure.  He slowly turned a spit that cooked a massive snake easily twelve feet long, slicing small pieces off it and selling it with a chunk of warm bread and a pozne*.

[sblock]*Some people argue against the need to name vegetables differently depending on the suburb of their origin, the potato for example.  Others prefer to know where the food they are about to eat has been sitting in for the last few weeks...[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Jackal's?" said a stunned Jazick, followed by a stream of curses as he released the bow string and let another arrow loose on the halfling. In a smooth series of motions another arrow was plucked, nocked and released. As it streaked toward the target, Jazick spared a glance for the unseen things at the edge of the vision. _Why did I hesitate? _ He chided himself mentally. He could almost hear his mother's voice. _You are a noble a man of action. When there is a wrong to be righted you must act._




[sblock]Jazick attack roll (Mr Blue - AC hidden) +22 - Hit
Jazick damage roll - 6pts (18?/??)[/sblock]

Jazick's hand wavered a little, other's would not doubt the Shadow's bravery as the dark shapes floated in from the edges of reality, the whispers of the damned filling his mind, canibalistic sleepers murmering dark words to dark ends, and the strange halfling smiling like that at him.

The arrow struck him in the face, the dark halfling's head snapped back suddenly, but there was no blood.  The small form collapsed to the ground, signalling the end of the nightmare.

Instantly the sleepers collapsed to the stones, many of them moaning in surprise as they found themselves cold and sore, obviously the shock of the meat still in their mouths and the blood over their bodies hadn't registered yet.  

The dark shapes floated gracefully backwards into the night once more, their feint whispers dying in Jazick's ears, "No....Jazick....help u...."

Overhead, the storm slowly returned to its regular unnatural events.

Even as the man lie still, one of Jazick's arrow cleaning passing into his mouth and out the back of his head, the creature's grinning gave him the distinct impression that he'd won, even in death...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 9, 2006)

Slowing down as he approached the gathering, Azot waited until a lull was beginning to form before he approached the gnome. Keeping his body turned so he could keep the gnome and his oversized assistant in view, Azot fished a few bits from his pocket as he walked forward.

"Food and directions. I seek the Leaguers, where are they?"

Keeping his eyes locked with the gnome, Azot tried to see if the name Sebek had given the prey was recognized with the Upworlders.

[sblock]Sense Motive +3 to see if he can tell if the gnome answers him truthfully, if he even answers him at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris glances briefly at the plate of unappealing food and sighs.  _Not your imagination, then._  Pushing the plate away she stands, turns, and stares at the group in the back of the room, sizing them up and not caring if they notice.
> 
> Her lips tighten into a hard, thin, disapproving line as she grips her staff loosely in her hand and makes her way across the room towards the group.  Stopping while she is still some five feet away from them (if possible) she says, "I believe we have some sort of misunderstanding."  Though she tries to keep her voice calm fear constricts her gut into a tight, hard mass; it has been some years since she has had such a confrontation.  And then she had her sisters, the Maidens, to support her.




Ymir towered over the peasants that huddled in the eatery, he shadow passing over the entire group like a menacing spectre of forboding.  "I believe we have some sort of..."  Ymir never finished the sentence.

They held a large scroll with a picture on it, which admittedly resembled her a little, at least when she was younger.  The woman, the girl, looked aged in her mid-teens but no specifics had been written across the parchment past the large "Wanted" scrawled across the top and the message below.

_Bounty Offered for the Successful Capture of the girl Jasmine
2,000 silver coins
Deliver to Floor 134, Lylandra Spyre, Room 34r, the Apartments
Considered Extremely Dangerous​_
It wasn't a picture of Ymir, but it could've been, years ago...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Who is this Ham fellow and why has he apparently employed us and to do what exactly and for waht purpose? A few answers now will go far towards allowing four of us to proceed" says Alexi leaning back in his chair taking another sip of the burgi.
> 
> OOC:[sblock] Great. First it was Jovik the Jackal, now Alexi the Stag. I detect a theme here. One of my own design, but implemented by Phoenix
> 
> Artebly's is ......?[/sblock]




[sblock]Knowledge (local - DC 15) +8 - Failure
Artebly's? Isn't that a chain of burger stores?   
Group Sense Motive (DC 10) +15 - Success[/sblock]

The Dragon stared at Alexi and a hush came over the group.  None of them touched their mugs, all of them stared at The Stag.

"It seems to me that we all know why we're here, hell, I almost just 'bout spelled it out for you.  I though that you we're jus' being cute Stag, now I come to think that you ain't who you say you are..."

As one, the three massive forms rose from their chairs, easily scooping their shields onto their arms and grabbing the hilts of their weapons...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine sighs and shakes her head.  "Seems like you should have hired him then."
> 
> Jasmine delicately slits the man's throat.  No need to leave witnesses, particularly ones as stupid as this one.
> 
> Spending a moment to arrange her clothes, she emerges from the bar an elder drunken man and heads out of the apartments.  Once she's made some distance, she'll resume a more feminine form.  Time for her to see Riki.




[sblock]Jasmine attack roll (Ham - AC 5) +23 - Hit
Coup de grace damage roll - 11pts
Ham Fort save (DC 26) +14 - Failure <Death>[/sblock]

Ham's throat opened easily, splashing blood across the table and causing the fat man to spasm out of Jasmine's grasp, crashing into barrels and spraying all across the room.

The old drunk that left the Eighth Moon Inn was not covered in gore, but Jasmine could feel Ham's warmth on her still.  It would take some time to get past Riki's men, but Jasmine knew Riki's turf better than he did himself, she knew all the nooks and all the safe passes, soon Riki would tell her what she wanted to know, one way or another...


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It wasn't a picture of Ymir, but it could've been, years ago...




Ymris' words trail off as she sees the sketch and reads the Wanted poster committing the words to memory.  She snorts and looks at the men, jabbing a finger towards the picture.  "Who is this _girl_ and what's she done?  She would ask about Lylandra Spire and the Apartments but figures revealing such ignorance about the city so openly might prove dangerous.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2006)

*Jazick*

Slipping his bow back into his quiver, Jazick stides forward to crush the blood whisle under foot. He marvels at a man who bleeds from the mouth, yet not the head wound. He searches the man quickly for anything that might identfy him or give a clue as to his origin. After a quick search he returns to the shadows to consider the mystery of this night. _Perhaps Father Lunley could explain what he had seen tonight? If the man could be found at this hour._


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowledge (local - DC 15) +8 - Failure
> Artebly's? Isn't that a chain of burger stores?
> Group Sense Motive (DC 10) +15 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Alexi doesn't move as the men jump to their feet. He camly sips his drink and places the cup on the table.

When he speaks though, his manner has changed, his face and voice are hard and commanding, the tone he has used with his troops.

Still seated and his hands upon the table he speaks: "Sit down now before one of you does something to get your selves hurt. You three have no idea who you're dealing wiht here or the repurcussion of your actions. Now sit down!"

"I never said I was The Stag. It was Dragon who said that. But I did not enter here to deceive you. I told you the truth in every way. Maybe I am not the man who was invited by Ham. But by the gods I am the man who showed up. Are you all so small minded as to think that at the appointed time and place the three of you were summoned to that two different men, both knights, both bearing the Stag as an emblem could arrive?!?"

"And if indeed as Dragon said I was late, where then is this other Stag I ask you? If I am the False Satg, where is the other? No where my friends. The reason why is that I am the Stag, whether you like it or not, whether Ham invited my or not I am the fourth member of this gathering."

Alexi takes a small drink as a pause.

"How did I get here?, What was my invitation? I shall tell you. On my way through this wretched rain in this beastly quarter, I came upon a stag. Yes I stag! Upon the very street outside. I followed it but it disappeared. A vision sent rom Metropolis herself. Upon my return what greeted me but this inn, again with the sign of the Stag. So I was invited my friends. But I did not recieve instructions with it."

"Now either sit down and discuss this like civilized men or draw you swords. But know this, I can be great help to you in the outskirts for I am The Stag. Should you choose to draw your sword know that some of you will fall if not all three. Should any best me however, such a bounty would lay upon your heads as to make Metropolis herself rise up and swallow you to gain it. The choice is yours to make, do you act like gentlemen and accept that I am who I am, or do you act like craven dogs, snapping at a strange hand?"


OOC:[sblock] Diplomacy +17, or Intimidate +11 as you see fit [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Jasmine attack roll (Ham - AC 5) +23 - Hit
> Coup de grace damage roll - 11pts
> Ham Fort save (DC 26) +14 - Failure <Death>[/sblock]
> 
> ...



Jasmine let the rain wash off what it could, and stoped into one of her havens to clean up the rest.  Odd how in the end, the fat man had got to touch her, in a way.  Business was dirty sometimes.

Once she was clean, she headed for Riki's teritory.  She knew she could always go through the proper chanels, but it was more fun this way.  It was more of a game this way, keeping Riki sweating and looking over his shoulder, or perhaps lusting for her forbiden touch.  Either way, it kept him in line, and she always knew where she stood with the man.

Moving through town, she drew a cloak tightly around her to keep what she could of the rain out.  Quietly and methodicly, she moved though Riki's little part of town.  The Darkroom, a little more upscale for the neighborhood, and Riki's favorite office space.  She knew how to get in quietly, working her way up to his little anex. She nodded and made her sign to his guards, who let her pass as usuall.

As the door to Riki's office closed she sliped off her cloak revealing the tight leather dress underneath.  She smiled with confidence as she strolled over and sat down in Riki's desk, leaning over to draw him by the chin into a teasing kiss, as her other hand grabed the belt from her bag.  She smiled coyly, "So, now that I've got your attention," she droped the belt in front of Riki, "think you can 'splain this?  Or you need me to do it for you?  'course, that'll cost you," she said, running her finger along his cheak before pulling it back to her lips, licking it off.

[sblock=ooc]Displomacy.  Of course, if I assumed too much, I'll fix it, but it looked like you gave me the green light.

I'm envisioning the Darkroom to be kind of the equivilent of a bar/club for the times, with lots of noise, not a lot of light, and fairly busy, but you can take it where you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris' words trail off as she sees the sketch and reads the Wanted poster committing the words to memory.  She snorts and looks at the men, jabbing a finger towards the picture.  "Who is this _girl_ and what's she done?  She would ask about Lylandra Spire and the Apartments but figures revealing such ignorance about the city so openly might prove dangerous.




The group jumped a little at Ymris'..._insistance_.  Their eyes scanned the picture and then tried to avoid her gaze as a poorly dressed, thin man yammered at her.  "Jasmine, I dunno who she is.  These have been around for months, local lads are handin' them out."

His eyes looked past Ymris, scanning the crowd for something, someone.  "They been sayin' that she offed some people, and now their friends wan't her...local law y'know?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Slipping his bow back into his quiver, Jazick stides forward to crush the blood whisle under foot. He marvels at a man who bleeds from the mouth, yet not the head wound. He searches the man quickly for anything that might identfy him or give a clue as to his origin. After a quick search he returns to the shadows to consider the mystery of this night. _Perhaps Father Lunley could explain what he had seen tonight? If the man could be found at this hour._




There was a grinding sound as the whistle scratched across the cobblestones under his feet, resiliant little thing.  A piece of stone crashed down upon it made sure that the thing would not be blown again.

Hours later thunder boomed overhead as Jazick pounded at the door to the huge, old building.  The knocker came crashing down on the door, as the pouring rain soaked him to the skin.

The old church belonged to some religion or another, but it was abandoned decades ago.  Some of the old people spoke of a time when the dead would not die, there were no children, and that the god of death was slain by a man.  The congregations were gone now, the priest's faith had disappeared, now there was only the people.

Another clap of thunder boomed across the sky as the door opened, an old haggered looking man staring at Jazick, weary from little sleep and barely any fresh water.  Still, a weak smile crossed Father Lunley's face as he ushered Jazick in.

"Welcome back son."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Still seated and his hands upon the table he speaks: "Sit down now before one of you does something to get your selves hurt. You three have no idea who you're dealing wiht here or the repurcussion of your actions. Now sit down!"
> 
> "I never said I was The Stag. It was Dragon who said that. But I did not enter here to deceive you. I told you the truth in every way. Maybe I am not the man who was invited by Ham. But by the gods I am the man who showed up. Are you all so small minded as to think that at the appointed time and place the three of you were summoned to that two different men, both knights, both bearing the Stag as an emblem could arrive?!?"
> 
> ...




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 23) +25 - Success[/sblock]

The three knights looked at each other a little warily, though the Whale's helm came a mutter, "_Bloody hell, a paladin...great..._"

Each of them took their seats once more, still keeping their eyes on the new arrival.  For a moment nothing was said, not a drink was touched, until the Dragon raised his voice again.

"Fine, however this works, it doesn't really matter.  Ham has a substantial amount of money for us safely tucked away.  Once we find this wizard's tower, kill everyone there, and return, we'll get our reward.  He hired us because we're the best, we can take wizards without a problem, right?  Now, avoiding any further divine interventions, where do we stand?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> As the door to Riki's office closed she sliped off her cloak revealing the tight leather dress underneath.  She smiled with confidence as she strolled over and sat down in Riki's desk, leaning over to draw him by the chin into a teasing kiss, as her other hand grabed the belt from her bag.  She smiled coyly, "So, now that I've got your attention," she droped the belt in front of Riki, "think you can 'splain this?  Or you need me to do it for you?  'course, that'll cost you," she said, running her finger along his cheak before pulling it back to her lips, licking it off.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Displomacy.  Of course, if I assumed too much, I'll fix it, but it looked like you gave me the green light.
> 
> I'm envisioning the Darkroom to be kind of the equivilent of a bar/club for the times, with lots of noise, not a lot of light, and fairly busy, but you can take it where you want.[/sblock]




[Sblock]Displomacy check (DC 17) +28 - Esceptional Success   
Bah, who am I to make digs about spelling   [/sblock]

Smoke clouded the inside of the Darkroom, shrouding the many affluent customers from the identities of each other at a casual glance.  Many of the men stared at Jasmine swaggered across to Riki, past his men, and literally threw herself at him.  They obviously didn't know Riki like she did.

"Jasmine my girl, always a pleasure."  One hand hovered down the length of Jasmine's leg, though never touching, and finally grasping the belt and raising it to his eyes.  Studying it for a moment, his short scruffy beard quivered a little as he calmly placed it back on the table.

"Snake skin, typical for the Black Guild's more important operatives.  The workmanship is high, but obviously not crafted by the same hand as in the old days.  I won't say that it's old either, we both know that this was crafted recently."

"Since Devries has been dead for a while now, I think it's safe to say that he's not behind this, and that The Organiztion, if back, is still in it's early days if you got this with ease.  My ears tell me little of this kind of activity, but then again the boys that work for me are no Black Guild."

"My professional eye tells me that this is little more than a copy-cat group, probably some of the old guard trying to get it all back together.  I wouldn't worry about it dear, if Devries was back you'd be the first one he'd be after."

One of Riki's hands drifted to the toes of Jasmine's boot, rubbing it softly as his eyes drifted along her leg.  "Course, I could be wrong.  Apparently this isn't the only area of disrepute in Metropolis, if they knew what was good for them they would've relocated.  I can look into it if you like, but you'd have to help me of course..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "Food and directions. I seek the Leaguers, where are they?"
> 
> Keeping his eyes locked with the gnome, Azot tried to see if the name Sebek had given the prey was recognized with the Upworlders.
> 
> [sblock]Sense Motive +3 to see if he can tell if the gnome answers him truthfully, if he even answers him at all.[/sblock]




[Sblock]Sense Motive (DC 2) +11 - Success[/sblock]

"_Yar what?_"  The scrubby gnome stared at Azot, and even though others shied away from his stench, the gnome seemed unfazed.  "I dinna know whet ya meen ya funni leekin' fella, I git sum fud if'n thas wayya want?"

The huge man slowly turned the spit, his eyes lazily looking across to the new arrival.

"Leaguers:"  His voice was slow, considered, careful, and very deep.  "Slang dated only thirty-eight years old, dating back to the arcane societies of Aimsbridge during the resurgence of the studies of ancient history.  The word pertains to a particular group of people dedicated to the research of a particular theory of geneology, archaeology, biology or suburbian history.  Considered out of date in the current frame of society, Leaguers usually now refer to educational extremists looking to prove a wild theory to people considered to be of greater knowledge, experience, or intelligence."

Across the fire the gnome quickly shot, "_Shuuuuduuup ya stoopid cow!_"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [Sblock]Sense Motive (DC 2) +11 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> "_Yar what?_"  The scrubby gnome stared at Azot, and even though others shied away from his stench, the gnome seemed unfazed.  "I dinna know whet ya meen ya funni leekin' fella, I git sum fud if'n thas wayya want?"
> 
> ...




His focus fully on the large man turning the spitted sewer snake, Azot handed the gnome some bits and walked towards the fire.

“Aimsbridge, where is this place? I would see it with my own eyes that the Leaguers of old are no more.”

Although the other man towered over Azot, it did not stop the druid from approaching to the edge of the spit and staring up at him while he waited for his answer.

[sblock]Another sense motive check to read the larger man as best he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Still, a weak smile crossed Father Lunley's face as he ushered Jazick in.
> 
> "Welcome back son."




"What a night. I have seen a terrible thing this night and I need wise council."  The story comes out in a confused tumble. First he tells of the battered hooker only to say that it seemed unrelated. The rest is told: a well dressed halfling and his whisle, the people sleepwalking and chewing bloody meat, the dark magic, Jackles, the halfling that was bloodless, the people waking confused. "I am still not sure that what I did was right. I slew the man and prevented the magic, but he seemed to want me too."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The group jumped a little at Ymris'..._insistance_.  Their eyes scanned the picture and then tried to avoid her gaze as a poorly dressed, thin man yammered at her.  "Jasmine, I dunno who she is.  These have been around for months, local lads are handin' them out."
> 
> His eyes looked past Ymris, scanning the crowd for something, someone.  "They been sayin' that she offed some people, and now their friends wan't her...local law y'know?"




Ymris' brow wrinkles a bit at the man's reaction to her presence.  _Local law?_ "Ah.  I see.  Thank you."  She inclines her head to the men then steps away, careful to always keep them in sight.  Returning to the table with her cooling plate (if it still remains) she'll choke down a bit then head out onto the streets.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 23) +25 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The three knights looked at each other a little warily, though the Whale's helm came a mutter, "_Bloody hell, a paladin...great..._"
> 
> ...




"Well as a paladin, I would need to ask what has this wizard done that was so evil." asks Alexi rhetorically.

Then with a grin he adds: "Of course I am _not _ a paladin, so the money is motivation enough for me."

"Now I have to say that you all are passing up a very fine drink. I uncorked that bottle in fornt of you and poured it in front of you, so please enjoy" says Alexi finishing his glass.

"But whether you drink or not, let us begin. You said this tower was in the Outskirts, well in what direction. Let us be off!" says Alexi as he stands and heads to the bar.

"For a fortunate tavern name my friend" says Alexi to the barman leaying two gold pieces ont he bar.

Walking back to the table he says: "Let us be off!"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> His focus fully on the large man turning the spitted sewer snake, Azot handed the gnome some bits and walked towards the fire.
> 
> “Aimsbridge, where is this place? I would see it with my own eyes that the Leaguers of old are no more.”
> 
> ...




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC 2) +9 - Success[/sblock]

The gnome was distracted by the bits of coinage dropped into his hands, allowing Azot to wander closer to the slow talking ogre of a man.  The cook didn't even look away from the snake he was very carefully attending like it was the only thing in the world.

"Aimsbridge: Located on the banks of the Gyrarole Channel, easily accessible to the public by taking the Flute Barges from the Ivory Markets, only three coppers for a one way trip it's a steal.  If you're travelling by carriage, try taking Wessem Road or Tyreen Street for a smoother ride.  Aimsbridge has all your literary needs, sage advice, and magical connections that everyone from the curious to the archmage can take advantage of."

The cook's eyes were dull, but carefully studied the snake, almost unaware of what his mouth was doing.  His hands occassionally used a long thin iron pole to move the snake, and once he was satisfied, he shaved slices from it into a hard bun, passing it to Azot.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "What a night. I have seen a terrible thing this night and I need wise council."  The story comes out in a confused tumble. First he tells of the battered hooker only to say that it seemed unrelated. The rest is told: a well dressed halfling and his whisle, the people sleepwalking and chewing bloody meat, the dark magic, Jackles, the halfling that was bloodless, the people waking confused. "I am still not sure that what I did was right. I slew the man and prevented the magic, but he seemed to want me too."




Father Lunley led Jazick into the old church and past the dozens of homeless that sought shelter in this building every night, nodding occassionally to show that he was listening to the tale, but allowing the story to continue uninterrupted.  Several of the homeless nodded as the two walked past, some murmering a "_...my lord..._" in a measure of respect.

Once the story had spilled its way out the two of them were by the hearth warming themselves, sipping refined water from tin cups.  "That is a strange story indeed my lord."  The last few words were said with a smile as a little chide, trying to lighten the mood.

"I know that you do not subscribe to the faith that I preach Jazick, but it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.  The city, Metropolis, she is alive all around us.  She works in mysterious ways, trying to help us even though it is us that hurt her the most."

Lunley stared into the crackling fire and finished his water, wincing a little as he drank the last few drops and licked his lips.  Never had so many people been so thirsty with so much water in the streets.

"I cannot give you all of the answers, but I can tell you that which may make your story a little more...understandable?"  He screwed up his face a little at the last word, as if it was an uncomfortable word to finish his sentence.

"Perhaps the man was but a messenger for somone, or something, else.  The god that was once worshipped in this hall was called Zsath, the god of death.  Many books in these halls said that he was interpreted as being a lord of ice as well, the coming of a blizzard was a sign of death to come."

"But Zsath's religion fell into disfavour for some reason, several decades ago.  His priests and priestess' lost their divine spark and their empire swiftly crumbled.  Now death comes in many forms, but more and more people tell of spiritual jackals that stalk the night, devouring the souls of men that have died."

"If this man, be he living or dead, was trying to tell you, or show you, something, then it is up to you if you wish to discover what it was.  But I warn you good Lord Shadow, playing with the dead is not something to be done lightly, be careful of what you dig up, for you may not be able to lay it to rest again..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris' brow wrinkles a bit at the man's reaction to her presence.  _Local law?_ "Ah.  I see.  Thank you."  She inclines her head to the men then steps away, careful to always keep them in sight.  Returning to the table with her cooling plate (if it still remains) she'll choke down a bit then head out onto the streets.




Her meal was waiting for her when she returned, mostly.  Wandering fingers had stripped several choice cuts from the plate, but by the look of the people in the room it could've been anyone.  The meal was easier to eat now at least, and within minutes Ymris was being soaked like the hundreds of others in the streets.

Her eyes squinted as a waft of smoke from a group of men stung her eyes, they were smoking some weed or another, something to deaden the pain.  Across the road there was a yeowling as Thom dropped a dead rat into a puddle at his feet, looking proud of himself even though this wet fur was covered in mud.

A handful of men looked on from an alleyway at the rat, licking their lips, but Thom picked it up again and bolted across the street, smooging against Ymris' leg and giving her clothing a, unique, smell.

The storm rumbled overhead once more, though few people paid attention to it anymore.  Most of them wandered through the streets desperately seeking shelter, fresh water, and food, little else mattered to them.

What mattered to Ymris though, was entirely different...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Corbin yelped in pain as the beast tore a chunk out of his furred flesh.  "_Gotta watch out for those teeth,_" he thought to himself, even as his legs threatened to give out and blood poured from of his side.  "_Ignore the pain, focus on the kill.  Everything will be fine._"  He lunged for the monster again, canine jaws agape.
> 
> [sblock=Combat]Bite attack at +6 for 1d6+3.  Do I get an AoO for the creature jumping away?[/sblock]




[sblock]Don't worry, most my fighting is cinematic, if you deserve an AoO you'll get it.[/sblock]

Blood flowed freely from Corbin's side but still he lept towards the land shark.  The creature down into the earth once more, it's large flipper spraying dirt and rocks into Corbin's face and swimming deep into the ground.  After a moment, all was still.

Turning slowly, his side in a great deal of pain and his leg a little limp, Corbin came face to face with the soldiers once more, each with their crossbow trained on him nervously, almost expecting the wolf to leap at them.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well as a paladin, I would need to ask what has this wizard done that was so evil." asks Alexi rhetorically.
> 
> Then with a grin he adds: "Of course I am _not _ a paladin, so the money is motivation enough for me."
> 
> ...




Only the Whale moved to drink Alexi's offering once he had left the table, and from behind his he could hear, "S'good y'know," as well as some sloshing and gurgling.  As Alexi payed the bartender, the man looked down upon the two golden coins in awe, hardly able to understand what to do next.  Just before the man dove desperately for the coins, Alexi could almost swear that the pictures on the coins were different, maybe just a trick of the eye.

Each of the knights had stood and tossed a silver coin across the bar as they left, nodding to the bartender who was oblivious to the money raining down upon him.  All his problems had been solved.

One mighty hand dropped upon Alexi's shoulder, a spray of spittle and ale broke through the visor of the Whale.  "You're a good man Stag, I like you, even ifya are a paladin."

Each of the men collected their steeds from within buildings around the courtyard and swiftly mounted.  Within minutes four juggernaughts of iron trotted down the streets of Metropolis, no-one daring to get in their way.  Alexi noted that the other men even had chainmail barding for their horses, suitable company for one trained as he no doubt.

Dragon and Boar muttered to each other through closed helms, leaving Whale to speak to Alexi as they moved on.  He noticed that the rider guided his steed with his legs as he rested upon his saddle and finished the bottle of Burgi that had been opened for the group.

"Y'know, you paldins're a strange lot y'know.  Talkin' 'bout evil like it matters to ya, then agreein' ta kill people without even askin' the fee or yer cut.  Seein' divine vishens, given' people gold, yeh, i saw ya, the others woulda killed that fella for them coins, but not ol'...", he looked at his shield, "...ol' Whale, nah, not me..."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick nods at those he recognizes, clasping a hand or shoulder here and there as he moves through the old church. Also trying to lighten the mood, Jazick says, "I thought priests were supposed to provide comforting words."  Despite the limited answers at least he knows he isn't crazy and the fear he felt earlier has past. He looks longingly at the water, but asks for no more knowing that others need it. "I appreciate the warning, but if people are being called from their beds against their will for dark magical purposes, I can't help but feel the need to act. Are the jackals and the eating of bloody meat associated with the practice of Zsath's religion?" He looks at the former church. "Do you think their is any lore left in this place--paintings or carvings even books or scrolls that might shed some light on what the God or those interested in his return might be after?"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

*Azot, Dwarven Sewer Druid*

Amazed at the difference between the man’s articulate words and his nearly wooden actions, Azot committed the location to memory and the path he would take to arrive there. Reaching out and grasping the steaming sandwich, Azot paused for a moment and wondered if he should give the man some coins for his assistance, or if he would even be able to keep them should the gnome discover he had them.

“May the blessings of Sebek be with you for the assistance you have given this night.”

Turning away and biting into the hard bun, Azot ignored the heat of the meat as he quickly consumed the meal. If Sebek did not guide him to another meal as quickly as he had this one, Azot could not deny that he found it fitting that his last meal was that of a child of Sebek.

Keeping his eyes moving for the street markers which guided those who had lost their way, some purposely designed to ensure that those who followed them would never find their destination, Azot saw the symbol for the Ivory Markets and headed towards them.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Blood flowed freely from Corbin's side but still he lept towards the land shark.  The creature down into the earth once more, it's large flipper spraying dirt and rocks into Corbin's face and swimming deep into the ground.  After a moment, all was still.
> 
> Turning slowly, his side in a great deal of pain and his leg a little limp, Corbin came face to face with the soldiers once more, each with their crossbow trained on him nervously, almost expecting the wolf to leap at them.




The wolf limped up to the soldiers, and Corbin returned to his natural state.  He let out a tiny yelp as his wounds were stretched and tugged, and the pain flared anew.  Clenching his teeth, the halfling again focused on drawing up healing from the city. A soft green glow surrounded the bleeding wounds and the torn flesh began to stitch itself closed.  A look of calm and relief passed over Corbin's face as he felt the comforting influence of the wild.  "I think..." he began with a small amount of effort, "I think we scared it off."

[sblock=OOC]Casting _cure moderate wounds_ on myself.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Her meal was waiting for her when she returned, mostly.  Wandering fingers had stripped several choice cuts from the plate, but by the look of the people in the room it could've been anyone.  The meal was easier to eat now at least, and within minutes Ymris was being soaked like the hundreds of others in the streets.
> 
> Her eyes squinted as a waft of smoke from a group of men stung her eyes, they were smoking some weed or another, something to deaden the pain.  Across the road there was a yeowling as Thom dropped a dead rat into a puddle at his feet, looking proud of himself even though this wet fur was covered in mud.
> 
> ...




Ymris stands in the rain just outside the Gralis Eatery.  Hood down, her hair quickly becomes plastered to her head.  Her eyes take in the activities of the street but a thousand thoughts flit through her mind.  _What am I doing here?  If the goal of living outside of Three Stone Green is to instill an appreciation for our suburb, then I've learned that._  She looks around in distaste at the squalor and suffering of the Labyrinth in particular and Metropolis in general.  _But I can't go back yet.  Not after barely more than a day._

She coughs as she inhales a wisp of punguent smoke but is quickly distracted by Thom's yowl and the presentation of the rat.  She feels a moment of unease as the men stare greedily.  _But for the rat?  Or the cat?  So much *need*._  She shakes her head in dismay.  Despite the smell of cat and _city_ Thom rubs upon her leg Ymris lets the preternatural cat feel her pleasure at his presence.  "Guard your kill, Ragged Thom," Ymris murmurs quietly to the cat.  "And watch your back.  And mine, too."

A particularly loud rumble of thunder fades away leaving the city, for the barest of instants, still and quiet and giving Ymris the sense that the city was _waiting_ for something.  As sound and noise again intrude, to Ymris they seem disjointed, askew from reality.  _An echo of a dream._  She stares up at the stormy sky with a growing sense of disquiet.  _Or an announcement of events to come._

Thom's tail lashes against her leg as if in disagreement with her thoughts and Ymris peers down at him.  He gazes up at her with feline indifference to human drama then turns his attention back to the rat.  "You are right, my friend," she says in a low voice.  "There is more than one way to read the stones.  But where to begin?"  She watches Thom a moment longer before turning her gaze to what she can see of the skyline.  _Lylandra Spire has at least 134 floors.  Maybe I'll be able to see it from here._

Grasping her rain-slick staff and hoping she's heading in the right direction, Ymris begins walking.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick nods at those he recognizes, clasping a hand or shoulder here and there as he moves through the old church. Also trying to lighten the mood, Jazick says, "I thought priests were supposed to provide comforting words."  Despite the limited answers at least he knows he isn't crazy and the fear he felt earlier has past. He looks longingly at the water, but asks for no more knowing that others need it. "I appreciate the warning, but if people are being called from their beds against their will for dark magical purposes, I can't help but feel the need to act. Are the jackals and the eating of bloody meat associated with the practice of Zsath's religion?" He looks at the former church. "Do you think their is any lore left in this place--paintings or carvings even books or scrolls that might shed some light on what the God or those interested in his return might be after?"




Father Lunley shook his head, "Most of the books here were looted or burned years ago.  But my knowledge of Zsath's religion showed no cannabalistic tendencies, nor any anamalistic worshipping."

"There was once a massive cathedral dedicated to the worship of Zsath, it is said that it was the centre of the religion before the fall of their faith.  Here it is said that the Obsidean Sceptre of Thrall was protected by the most powerful priests and priestesses of the religion, deep within the vaults of knowledge that held the secrets of life and death."

"It's a fair distance from here, though I've heard that a few families in the area used to trade in that area of the city.  If you want to head out that way, try talking to a few of the older families around here, they may know the way."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Amazed at the difference between the man’s articulate words and his nearly wooden actions, Azot committed the location to memory and the path he would take to arrive there. Reaching out and grasping the steaming sandwich, Azot paused for a moment and wondered if he should give the man some coins for his assistance, or if he would even be able to keep them should the gnome discover he had them.
> 
> “May the blessings of Sebek be with you for the assistance you have given this night.”
> 
> Turning away and biting into the hard bun, Azot ignored the heat of the meat as he quickly consumed the meal. If Sebek did not guide him to another meal as quickly as he had this one, Azot could not deny that he found it fitting that his last meal was that of a child of Sebek.




From behind him Azot could hear two voices speaking as he walked away, the ogre-like man and the filthy gnome.

"_Stoopid people, belivin' the crazy fat fools..._"

"Sebek: A divine representation of the fears of the city, lurking beneath the streets and acting as a force of nature.  Reports of meeting the divine entity has confirmed its existance, but it's actual control over the city is still debatable.'

"_Shuddup...."_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> The wolf limped up to the soldiers, and Corbin returned to his natural state.  He let out a tiny yelp as his wounds were stretched and tugged, and the pain flared anew.  Clenching his teeth, the halfling again focused on drawing up healing from the city. A soft green glow surrounded the bleeding wounds and the torn flesh began to stitch itself closed.  A look of calm and relief passed over Corbin's face as he felt the comforting influence of the wild.  "I think..." he began with a small amount of effort, "I think we scared it off."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Casting _cure moderate wounds_ on myself.[/sblock]




[sblock]Cure moderate wounds - 16pts healed[/sblock]

The soldiers watched the disturbance in the earth tunnel away for a moment before assisting thie striken comrade.  One of the men approached Corbin, brushing his long hair aside to reveal his elven features, and lowering his crossbow.

"I'm Essaine of Urbanus, I don't know who you are but I'd like to thank you.  We've had nothing but constant attacks since we arrived, I'm a little surprised to see someone out in the Outskirts that is of any assistance.  What brings you here?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> A particularly loud rumble of thunder fades away leaving the city, for the barest of instants, still and quiet and giving Ymris the sense that the city was _waiting_ for something.  As sound and noise again intrude, to Ymris they seem disjointed, askew from reality.  _An echo of a dream._  She stares up at the stormy sky with a growing sense of disquiet.  _Or an announcement of events to come._
> 
> Thom's tail lashes against her leg as if in disagreement with her thoughts and Ymris peers down at him.  He gazes up at her with feline indifference to human drama then turns his attention back to the rat.  "You are right, my friend," she says in a low voice.  "There is more than one way to read the stones.  But where to begin?"  She watches Thom a moment longer before turning her gaze to what she can see of the skyline.  _Lylandra Spire has at least 134 floors.  Maybe I'll be able to see it from here._
> 
> Grasping her rain-slick staff and hoping she's heading in the right direction, Ymris begins walking.




The streets of the city are impossible to navigate without sound advice, an accurate map, or a guide whose intentions are not to dump you in a dark hole minus your valuables.  Ymris was hardly foolish, but the Labyrinth was not a place that could be travelled easily.

On the third day after setting out for the Apartments, Ymris was no closer to finding her goal.  Thom had kept himself well fed on the vermin of the sewers, Ymris lived off the foul meats and stale bread that were sold in the small ruined shops that charged copper and tin bits for their wares.

In a large square filled with the shanty huts and tents, Ymris and Thom picked their way across debris, starving families and around open sewer vents that cluttered the area.  On the far side of the throng of people a large guarded road allowed several shops to thrive in the area, generating a small amount of commerce for the eateries that scattered along the edge of the shanty town.

Over thirty armed men wearing chain vests scanned the crowd for trouble makers, crossbows ready and spears prepared for danger.  With several crude carriages awaiting outside of the stores, Ymris could see several dozen customers milling through the wares through the windows.  One of the stores seemed to be a tailors, another was a potter, while a third looked like a jeweler of some kind, a strange collection of stores to see in such a poor area of the city.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Cure moderate wounds - 16pts healed[/sblock]
> 
> The soldiers watched the disturbance in the earth tunnel away for a moment before assisting thie striken comrade.  One of the men approached Corbin, brushing his long hair aside to reveal his elven features, and lowering his crossbow.
> 
> "I'm Essaine of Urbanus, I don't know who you are but I'd like to thank you.  We've had nothing but constant attacks since we arrived, I'm a little surprised to see someone out in the Outskirts that is of any assistance.  What brings you here?"




"Corbin Deeppouch," replies Corbin, extending a small hand.  "I'm an archeologist.  I've been researching some tablets that I unearthed a few weeks ago.  Did you say you were with the League?" he asks.  "I was supposed to be meeting some members out here to discuss my research."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Only the Whale moved to drink Alexi's offering once he had left the table, and from behind his he could hear, "S'good y'know," as well as some sloshing and gurgling.  As Alexi payed the bartender, the man looked down upon the two golden coins in awe, hardly able to understand what to do next.  Just before the man dove desperately for the coins, Alexi could almost swear that the pictures on the coins were different, maybe just a trick of the eye.
> 
> Each of the knights had stood and tossed a silver coin across the bar as they left, nodding to the bartender who was oblivious to the money raining down upon him.  All his problems had been solved.
> 
> ...




Alexi laughs. "Whale, you're a good man." he says clasping Whale's shoulder. "So if it makes you feel better, tell me what my cut shall be. "


"Now my friend I can arrange for more of those fine bottles you are drinking, assuming that of course we all survive this little excursion. So how many wizards have you killed Whale?" asks Alexi with a smile.

Alexi turns and fishes out another bottle of Burgi and passes it over to Whale. "So Tell me Whale, how did Ham find you, and how did he know you would be suited for this mission?"

Over the course of walking the streets Alexi plys Whale with numerous questions indirectly finding out the specifics of the mission and the backgrounds of the three knights, to Whale's knowledge,  using the skills honed through years of courtroom and ballroom conbersations to extract the information he wants in small tidbits so that the other converser doesn't quite realize what he has said. 

OOC: [sblock] Phoenix I am sorry I forgot about gold in Metropolis   However if anyone had gold it would be families like Alexi's. Not that the result wasn't great, but I'll be more discreet from here out.   [/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 13, 2006)

_'The Upper World may have forgotten Sebek, but he has not forgotten them. I will show the Leaguers and Jackals the errors of their ways, even if the hunt takes me back to this place.'_

As the yellow rain continued to fall from the sky, Azot tried to recall the foggy memories of his days in the Upper World. Calling the memories was difficult for him initially, but soon he begn to place a few of the other Upper World names to their locations.

Keeping his eyes on the signs ahead of him, Azot wondered if he was making true progress towards finding the Ivory Markets or simply walking in elaborate circles. However when he saw the sign of the forge underneath the white tent, he knew he was making progress but was unaware that to enter the Ivory Markets through this street would take him through one of the dwarven neighborhoods.

_'I am no longer one of them. Sebek has shown me my true self, the birthing skin was merely the first stage.'_

Even as he voiced the truth to himself, Azot still could not stop himself from pulling the leather cowl over his head, hiding his features in its depth.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> "Corbin Deeppouch," replies Corbin, extending a small hand.  "I'm an archeologist.  I've been researching some tablets that I unearthed a few weeks ago.  Did you say you were with the League?" he asks.  "I was supposed to be meeting some members out here to discuss my research."




Essaine made sure that his men could handle their fallen friend before giving Corbin a direct answer, though his eyes continued to scan the streets for any more dangers.  Now that Corbin could obverse the man up close, he could see that his face was drawn and tired, his body covered in filth and dry blood, probably not his though, probably.

"Yeah, we're supposed to meet up with a group of Leaguers called the Ancients.  They called us in to act as guards for some dig site or somthin'.  Ever since we got in this god-forsaken suburb we've had nothing but trouble from the creatures around here, we've lost two men to enourmous spiders and now another to this strange fish."

Essaine looked tired, almost ready to throw down his shield and walk away.  It was strange, Corbin had had nothing but warm days, relaxing walks through the ruins, and peaceful relaxation in the Outskirts, the way this man was talking this place was like a land of constant danger.

"The camp isn't far from here, but it'll take us longer to get there now, and with Gren down we'll be out in the open for longer."  He shook his head slowly, rubbing his eyes with finger and thumb.  "It a large tower we're looking for, used to be owned by some wizard or another, I don't suppose you know the way?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi laughs. "Whale, you're a good man." he says clasping Whale's shoulder. "So if it makes you feel better, tell me what my cut shall be. "
> 
> "Now my friend I can arrange for more of those fine bottles you are drinking, assuming that of course we all survive this little excursion. So how many wizards have you killed Whale?" asks Alexi with a smile.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Hey, I played it as if your character didn't know any better, rich noble bastards...[/sblock]

Whale smiled and began rambling, telling Alexi of many of his exploits in the city, as well as the dozens of suburbs that he'd travelled in the last few years, and if Whale had even only half been lying it would've made him a force to be reckoned with.

It seemed that a man they new as Ham, a bartender from a suburb called the Apartments, had contacted each of them for a hidden employer.  They were contracted for 5,000 silver pieces (with a 100 silver retainer) to travel out into a dangerous suburb called the Outskirts.  It was said that the Outskirts was the last suburb one could travel before reaching the outer wall of the city, but as it was populated by the savage beasts that could not survive in the populated areas, few people survived the journey.

The cut for the mission had not been decided, as it was not unusual for one or more to fall in battle and change the portions, though it seemed that there was an unspoken thought of 'forceful negotiation' in Whale's words.

In the five days that the group travelled for Alexi learnt many things of the city from the talkative Whale, about suburbs, people, legends, gods, magic, and mostly food.  The man seemed more and more excited to talk about Burgi and questioned Alexi more and more about his home and how to get there.

Dragon and Boar were different.  Dragon rarely spoke to Alexi unless he was telling them of possible danger ahead, pointing out the way to go, safe places to eat or sleep the night, or simply telling them to shut up.

Boar was quiet and spoke little on the trail.  Over cups at night or during dinner Boar would offer quiet reflection on the days events, correct a misunderstood fact about the city, or simply point out something that had to be looked into in the next few days.  There was nothing meek about him though, more, deliberate.

Alexi discovered on the fourth day that Whale's real name was Diminyk and that he was the last of an order of knights from a far-off suburb called the Darklight, a place where eternal darkness swallowed the streets so bright lights continuously burned to allow people to walk the streets.  Apparently one night all the lights went off at the same time, he shuddered at that point in his story, and nothing more was said of it.

Dragon and Boar's horses stood on an old dock at the end of the street, waiting for the other two to catch up with them.  Both seemed to be in quiet discussion with each other, and as Alexi and Diminyk approached it could be seen that a fast flowing river some several hundred meters wide streched as far as the eyes to see to their left and right.

"Seems like we've got a problem friend."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Keeping his eyes on the signs ahead of him, Azot wondered if he was making true progress towards finding the Ivory Markets or simply walking in elaborate circles. However when he saw the sign of the forge underneath the white tent, he knew he was making progress but was unaware that to enter the Ivory Markets through this street would take him through one of the dwarven neighborhoods.
> 
> _'I am no longer one of them. Sebek has shown me my true self, the birthing skin was merely the first stage.'_
> 
> Even as he voiced the truth to himself, Azot still could not stop himself from pulling the leather cowl over his head, hiding his features in its depth.




The Ivory Markets were seen at the end of a long streets, several tents spilling out into a small square that was less than impressive to Azot.  On closer inspection though, a dip in the street opened into a massive bowl-like depression that rested beside a massive channel that sported a busy dock and several barges.  The bowl was filled with hundreds of tents, from massive pavillions where businessmen sold their wares by the wagonload, to homeless men selling scavenged sewer-goods on a cloth by the road.

Hundreds of armed men stood by stalls, wandered the paths and guarded the boats in the area, though few of them gave Azot a second glance.  It seemed strange to the dwarf that even though he was caked with the filth of the city, few people were concerned with his appearance or smell.  There were more important things in this world obviously, and if you had a few coins to spend on their product, then you could have six heads and eat children and would be treated like gold.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [Sblock]Displomacy check (DC 17) +28 - Esceptional Success
> Bah, who am I to make digs about spelling   [/sblock]
> 
> Smoke clouded the inside of the Darkroom, shrouding the many affluent customers from the identities of each other at a casual glance.  Many of the men stared at Jasmine swaggered across to Riki, past his men, and literally threw herself at him.  They obviously didn't know Riki like she did.
> ...



"Curious that I never did mention Devries by name," Jasmine said, "but then, you always did know how to pique my ... interest."  Jasmine angled her foot to allow her boot to slowly slide off.

"Still, that is not a name that one would just throw around, even if this new copy cat guild is dumb enough to try to recaim the same turf.  Seems like it'd be near suicidal."

"But you know me," she says, sliding her bare foot down the man's chest with the lightest of touches, "and I certaintly don't come cheap." her foot comes to rest below the desk, and she looks Riki square in the eyes, with a playfully confident smile.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive, pondering if he's lying, or hiding that he was expecting this.  Or perhaps hiding his worry about the situation.

And give me a break, I was typing from my laptop in the hotel loby the night before Gen Con after being in a car for 5 hours and later a rather warm restaraunt for another 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> "It's a fair distance from here, though I've heard that a few families in the area used to trade in that area of the city.  If you want to head out that way, try talking to a few of the older families around here, they may know the way."




"Thank you father, you've given me much to think about. I must rest and sleep on it before I make a decision." Jazick makes his way back to the tower. He climbs to his perch and sleeps fitfully for a few hours. Rising early and still unsure, he goes to find some of the older families. He takes a moment to clean himself up and comb his hair. First he would stop by the bakery and see what Rory might know and pick up one of Judith's favorite pastries before making a call on the Tulley residence. Despite the evenings events, Jazick walks with a spring in his step at the prospect of visiting Judith.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Over thirty armed men wearing chain vests scanned the crowd for trouble makers, crossbows ready and spears prepared for danger.  With several crude carriages awaiting outside of the stores, Ymris could see several dozen customers milling through the wares through the windows.  One of the stores seemed to be a tailors, another was a potter, while a third looked like a jeweler of some kind, a strange collection of stores to see in such a poor area of the city.




Wary, Ymris makes her way through the crowd toward the guarded road and the shops.  The armed men give her pause but then, after three days of searching unsuccessfully for the Apartments she hardly cares whether they are local law or something else entirely.  As long as they take little interest in her, that is.

A hiss from Thom catches her attention and as the cat darts between her feet she turns to see a boy withdrawing a scratched hand oozing blood from Thom's direction.  She locks eyes with the boy until he turns away.

Continuing on Ymris heads for the jewelry shop.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

*Azot, Dwarven Sewer Druid*

Navigating through the dwarven district quickly, Azot entered the Ivory Markets and shook his head in disbelief at the amount of traders posted in the area. Before Sebek had called him to the Under World, Azot had often listened to the tales of the marketplace, and had even helped his birth father load a small cart once for the older dwarf to try his hand there. His father had returned after a minor success, but if he ever ventured into the Ivory Markets afterwards Azot knew not.

Pulling his hood back, Azot began the journey into the heart of the Markets but paused as he passed by one of the sewer merchants. Although the man's clothes clothes were ragged, he did not carry the scent of the Under World on him.

Fixing his hard green eyes upon him, Azot studied him for a minute before glancing down at his wares.

"Has the sewer given you the wares easily of late, or do they seek to keep you away? Answer me true and I shall take something from your stand, tell me false and you gain nothing."

[sblock=OOC] You guessed it, due to his paranoid nature among the Upper Worlders another Sense Motive. Maybe one day he will learn to trust more, but until then...[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Seems like we've got a problem friend."




"Indeed we do" replies Alexi, his eyes scanning for any kind of suitable craft to ferry them across.

"Where's the nearest bridge? Or is there one?"

Alexi looks about for a shop providing ferrying services or a longshoreman to speak with.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "But you know me," she says, sliding her bare foot down the man's chest with the lightest of touches, "and I certaintly don't come cheap." her foot comes to rest below the desk, and she looks Riki square in the eyes, with a playfully confident smile.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Sense Motive, pondering if he's lying, or hiding that he was expecting this.  Or perhaps hiding his worry about the situation.[/sblock]




[sblock]Sense Motive (DC hidden) +22 - Success?[/sblock]

There was a cunning to Riki, there always was, he knew something alright, but how much was impossible to know, perhaps he just knew the right questions to ask the right people.  Either way, Riki obviously wasn't going to give this one up without some, negotiation.

"I have a business proposal for you Jasmine, and your payment will include everything that I can find out about our old friends, as well as any assitance you might need against them.  You see, I have a contact that has discovered an item of some value just sitting around in an old building, and he wants it."

Riki stood, straitened himself, and walked slowly around the table, and Jasmine, like a tiger circling his prey.  "I asked a few questions about this item, and it seems that it's an old church relic, the Obsidean Sceptre of Thrall, I don't expect you to have heard of it though."

"Now, if you can get this for me, perhaps you will be in the commanding position of bending me to your will, something that I always enjoy..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Thank you father, you've given me much to think about. I must rest and sleep on it before I make a decision." Jazick makes his way back to the tower. He climbs to his perch and sleeps fitfully for a few hours. Rising early and still unsure, he goes to find some of the older families. He takes a moment to clean himself up and comb his hair. First he would stop by the bakery and see what Rory might know and pick up one of Judith's favorite pastries before making a call on the Tulley residence. Despite the evenings events, Jazick walks with a spring in his step at the prospect of visiting Judith.




The night was hot, hot as hell, Jazick remembered that much of his dreams.  There were screamings, someone was calling to him, warning him, but little was left in the morning past the heavy sweat that soaked his blankets.

His hand shook as he slowly tidied himself before a polished old shield on the wall, he couldn't remember the last time he was so badly shaken.  What had happened in his dreams could stay there...

Rory was in fine spirits, mopping up the filthy yellow water that had soaked into the back of his bakery.  His bread was reliant on the stale water, but occassionally he could afford a barrel of purified water to make the apricot danish that had made his famous in the neighbourhood years ago.  Where he got those damn apricots from though, no-one ever could find out.

With a smile and a quick chat, Jazick exhausted the opportunity, learning little from the portly baker but filling up on his dinner rolls and off tasting butter (which he continually apologized for, damn rain spoiled everything).

The Tully Residence was next.  With a danish in one hand and a calmer demeaner, Jazick moved through the crowds towards the old inn that the extended Tully family had holed up in.  Thirty-six Tullys under one roof made it hard to get any time alone with Judith, but it was nice to see a relatively happy family in these times.

With a solid pound on the door so that the noise would carry through the large building, as well as over the screaming playful children, Jazick waited until the latch was unlocked with baited breath.  Pale fingers wrapped around the edge of the door as Judith's long hair dangled into view, peering through the crack with one eye she threw the door open at the sight of Jazick.

"Jazick!"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Wary, Ymris makes her way through the crowd toward the guarded road and the shops.  The armed men give her pause but then, after three days of searching unsuccessfully for the Apartments she hardly cares whether they are local law or something else entirely.  As long as they take little interest in her, that is.
> 
> A hiss from Thom catches her attention and as the cat darts between her feet she turns to see a boy withdrawing a scratched hand oozing blood from Thom's direction.  She locks eyes with the boy until he turns away.
> 
> Continuing on Ymris heads for the jewelry shop.




The guards stared at Ymris as she approached, but obviously decided she was a viable customer at some point as she walked past them into the small shop.  Iron cases set into the walls like vaults displayed dozens of pieces of jewelry to the small clintelle that wandered the store in their clean, unripped clothes.

An elven woman sauntered across to Ymris, looking a little in distain at the moggy that had trampled mud into the shop, before giving a forced smile.  "Good day good lady, and how may I assist you today?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Fixing his hard green eyes upon him, Azot studied him for a minute before glancing down at his wares.
> 
> "Has the sewer given you the wares easily of late, or do they seek to keep you away? Answer me true and I shall take something from your stand, tell me false and you gain nothing."
> 
> [sblock=OOC] You guessed it, due to his paranoid nature among the Upper Worlders another Sense Motive. Maybe one day he will learn to trust more, but until then...[/sblock]




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC hidden) +10 - Success?[/sblock]

The old man stared at Azot strangely for a moment before straightening his wares quickly and clearing his throat.  "My mistriss gives me tha' wha' I need ta survive good sur, she is as much below us as around and abuv us, such is tha' City."  With a cheeky grin he added, "But she coul' always drop me a silva or two y'know..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Indeed we do" replies Alexi, his eyes scanning for any kind of suitable craft to ferry them across.
> 
> "Where's the nearest bridge? Or is there one?"
> 
> Alexi looks about for a shop providing ferrying services or a longshoreman to speak with.




Dragon pointed downstream, "You two head down there, we'll check upstream.  If you get into any trouble, get out into the open and call for us, we'll skewer or trample them, got it?"  Without waiting for a reply he urged his steed upstream, Boar following moments after him.

Whale chuckled a little, "C'mon, les' see what we got down 'ere then."

There were hundreds of people packed by the river, it seemed that most of the water purifiers worked along the riverside, creating a massive glut of residences that desperately needed the fresh water for their businesses, but not a single boat could be seen capable of carrying both knights and their horses.

In the crowd a hooded woman dressed in rags approached the two knights, she had been the only peasant for weeks that hadn't immediately shied away from the great beasts and their steel masters.  Her face was lovely, and yet hauntingly familiar.  Mid-thirties, tired, but she held herself with a measure of respect, like she possessed a determination and presence even the Old Kings would pay a ransom to possess.  With strong blue eyes she stared up at Alexi from beside his steel boot, her honied voice sunk deep into his heart.

"Good knight, may I be of assistance? My name is Stephanie..."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The guards stared at Ymris as she approached, but obviously decided she was a viable customer at some point as she walked past them into the small shop.  Iron cases set into the walls like vaults displayed dozens of pieces of jewelry to the small clintelle that wandered the store in their clean, unripped clothes.
> 
> An elven woman sauntered across to Ymris, looking a little in distain at the moggy that had trampled mud into the shop, before giving a forced smile.  "Good day good lady, and how may I assist you today?"




Ymris smoothes back stray wisps of hair before focusing her attention on the elven woman and reflecting the woman's false smile.  "I need this repaired," she says as she, with a bit of effort, tugs her cloakpin free and hands the bent piece to the woman.  Draping her now unpinned cloak over one arm Ymris glances at the wares displayed nearest her.  "I have been travelling for some time now and this is the first place I have come to that even _approaches_ being a civilized suburb.  Who rules in this place?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sense Motive (DC hidden) +22 - Success?[/sblock]
> 
> There was a cunning to Riki, there always was, he knew something alright, but how much was impossible to know, perhaps he just knew the right questions to ask the right people.  Either way, Riki obviously wasn't going to give this one up without some, negotiation.
> 
> ...



Jasmine smiles demurly at the last comment, "You always were one for such... enjoyment."

She had always enjoyed it when they toyed with eachother, particularly because it threw onlookers off.  Let them guess at what realy went on between the two.  And besides, there was always a small thrill in getting men worked up.

"Just laying in a building you say?  Sounds rather suspicous I must say, but it seems you have some information I require, though it seems me knowing it can only be of an advantage to you.  I expect some coin to be there as well."  She paused, to let that last part sink in, lest Riki try to forget.

"So, what do you know of this relic and it's location?"


----------



## Komodo (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we're supposed to meet up with a group of Leaguers called the Ancients.  They called us in to act as guards for some dig site or somthin'.  Ever since we got in this god-forsaken suburb we've had nothing but trouble from the creatures around here, we've lost two men to enourmous spiders and now another to this strange fish."
> 
> "The camp isn't far from here, but it'll take us longer to get there now, and with Gren down we'll be out in the open for longer."  He shook his head slowly, rubbing his eyes with finger and thumb.  "It a large tower we're looking for, used to be owned by some wizard or another, I don't suppose you know the way?"




Corbin frowned upon hearing about the soldiers' poor experiences in the Outskirts.  He had never seen anything dangerous in the weeks that he'd been here, and was not pleased by the thought of more similar appearances.  "A tower?" Corbin replied.  "Hmm...I may know the way."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Local) check at +6[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> In the crowd a hooded woman dressed in rags approached the two knights, she had been the only peasant for weeks that hadn't immediately shied away from the great beasts and their steel masters.  Her face was lovely, and yet hauntingly familiar.  Mid-thirties, tired, but she held herself with a measure of respect, like she possessed a determination and presence even the Old Kings would pay a ransom to possess.  With strong blue eyes she stared up at Alexi from beside his steel boot, her honied voice sunk deep into his heart.
> 
> "Good knight, may I be of assistance? My name is Stephanie..."




Alexi was taken aback at this woman, partly becasue so few would dare address themselves to him from this crowd, but also the woman herself. Aside from her class, something resonated with her, perhaps it was the striking blue eyes, so like the ones back home, or it was the silent strength that lay behind them. Alexi found himself staring at the woman, passed the point of politeness, less than a stare and more than a gaze.

Alexi shooks his head, clearing it of the power of the woman's piercing gaze.

"Yes, Yes Stephanie, we are in need of a manner in which to cross this river. Do you know of a bridge nearby or better yet, a barge of ferry by which to cross?" replies Alexi.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris smoothes back stray wisps of hair before focusing her attention on the elven woman and reflecting the woman's false smile.  "I need this repaired," she says as she, with a bit of effort, tugs her cloakpin free and hands the bent piece to the woman.  Draping her now unpinned cloak over one arm Ymris glances at the wares displayed nearest her.  "I have been travelling for some time now and this is the first place I have come to that even _approaches_ being a civilized suburb.  Who rules in this place?"




The woman smiled a little more generously at the sight of a paying customer and carefully allowed Ymris to place her pin within a piece of silk that she delicately drew from her dress.  Stepping behind a counter the elf drew forth delicate tools and began the operation with caring hands.

"It's hardly ruling ma'am, simply a place of business like any other.  Senor Draconis owns these three shops, as well as several dozen families that live in the square outside.  He has a small trade network that stretches through neighbouring suburbs, a man of wealth and style you may say."

After a few more moments the elf had corrected the pin and carefully replaced it upon Ymris' cloak, even fittinig the garment for her so it draped correctly over her form.  "Now that comes to eight copper commons today ma'am, is there anything else I can intrest you with during your visit?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Just laying in a building you say?  Sounds rather suspicous I must say, but it seems you have some information I require, though it seems me knowing it can only be of an advantage to you.  I expect some coin to be there as well."  She paused, to let that last part sink in, lest Riki try to forget.
> 
> "So, what do you know of this relic and it's location?"




Riki smiled with a mix of innocent joy and criminal evil that only he could pull off, "It's located in the old Spyre of Zsath, the old cathedral a couple of suburbs over.  After all the priests left few had the nerve to move in, though admittadly some people whisper that their undead servants still walk the halls, but that's a minor point."

"If you can get this Sceptre out, it'll be worth it's weight in silver no doubt, and I'm sure that we could negotiate it's real price then..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Corbin frowned upon hearing about the soldiers' poor experiences in the Outskirts.  He had never seen anything dangerous in the weeks that he'd been here, and was not pleased by the thought of more similar appearances.  "A tower?" Corbin replied.  "Hmm...I may know the way."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Local) check at +6[/sblock]




[sblock]Knowledge (local - DC 12) +36 - Critical Success[/sblock]

The wizard's tower wasn't far from here, Corbin knew that, he'd passed it several times in the last few weeks but hadn't seen any signs of habitation there, perhaps the League had only just got there themselves.  Either way, it was a short and easy trip, he could even think of a way to bypass lower ground and that damn landshark.

Following Corbin, the soldiers slowly picked their way through the ruins and rubble that constituted this suburb.  The sun blazed down upon them, but each of them shivered like it was a cold, wet, winter's day, and carrying their companion did not improve their moods either.

Occassionally one of the soldiers would shout, asking directions as if something louder would prevent Corbin from hearing them, but the clear, still day just made them sound...strange.

After the better part of five hours, Corbin opened an old barn door to reveal a large common.  Rising into the beautiful blue sky a great tower, some ten floors tall, tentatively held its construction against the wear of time.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi was taken aback at this woman, partly becasue so few would dare address themselves to him from this crowd, but also the woman herself. Aside from her class, something resonated with her, perhaps it was the striking blue eyes, so like the ones back home, or it was the silent strength that lay behind them. Alexi found himself staring at the woman, passed the point of politeness, less than a stare and more than a gaze.
> 
> Alexi shooks his head, clearing it of the power of the woman's piercing gaze.
> 
> "Yes, Yes Stephanie, we are in need of a manner in which to cross this river. Do you know of a bridge nearby or better yet, a barge of ferry by which to cross?" replies Alexi.




Stephanie smiled a little strangely, as if she were afraid of what might happen should she show genuine affection, and looked across the river.  "On the other side of the river is the Outskirts, no-one goes there, the danger is too high for even the desperate."

The wind picked up, causing her to shout at Alexi.  "There have been a few parties crossing the river over the last few weeks from downstream, aboard a ferry that a group of Leaguers constructed some months ago, I can lead you there if you like..."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> With a solid pound on the door so that the noise would carry through the large building, as well as over the screaming playful children, Jazick waited until the latch was unlocked with baited breath.  Pale fingers wrapped around the edge of the door as Judith's long hair dangled into view, peering through the crack with one eye she threw the door open at the sight of Jazick.
> 
> "Jazick!"




Jazick drew Judith out on to the large covered porch, where relative privacy could be had. Only a couple of Tulley children played here under the watchful eye of an elderly matron. "It's good to see you again Judith. I brought you a little something," he announced handing over the apricot danish. Jazick managed to reduce the events of the night to mere phantoms at the back of his mind as he focused on Judith. He ask after her family, business mutual friends, anything but what he really came for. Finally, the pleasantries exhusted, he came around to the events of last night. "Some strange things happened last night. To understand them better I need to travel to the old cathedral dedicated to the worship of Zsath. I hoped some of your family might remember the way from trading in better times. Do you think anyone would know?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Riki smiled with a mix of innocent joy and criminal evil that only he could pull off, "It's located in the old Spyre of Zsath, the old cathedral a couple of suburbs over.  After all the priests left few had the nerve to move in, though admittadly some people whisper that their undead servants still walk the halls, but that's a minor point."
> 
> "If you can get this Sceptre out, it'll be worth it's weight in silver no doubt, and I'm sure that we could negotiate it's real price then..."



Jasmine nodded, the Spire would be fairly easy to find.  Seemed like a fool's errand, but Jasmine was not a fool, and Riki knew it, so there was likely more to this than would appear.  She would have to be careful as always.

"That sounds easy enough.  Just make sure you have everything in order when I return," Jasmine says.

She slid of the desk into her boot, and slowly walked around to meet Riki.  She smiled, and placed her hand on his chin, drawing him close.  Looking into his eyes, she opened her mouth and said "Tis a pleasure as always."

Fairly quickly she turned and left, hips swaying ever so slightly.  Turning only to blow Riki a kiss through the open door before she walked through it.

Leaving the Darkroom was a slightly larger woman, though still with haunting eyes.  She smiled and drew long cloak around her to keep out the chill.  She was fairly sure she could get a ferry towards the Spire, remembering some of the Canals that ran through the area, she just had to find the right one.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Stephanie smiled a little strangely, as if she were afraid of what might happen should she show genuine affection, and looked across the river.  "On the other side of the river is the Outskirts, no-one goes there, the danger is too high for even the desperate."
> 
> The wind picked up, causing her to shout at Alexi.  "There have been a few parties crossing the river over the last few weeks from downstream, aboard a ferry that a group of Leaguers constructed some months ago, I can lead you there if you like..."




Alexi smiles down at Stephanie "Please do my dear" as he gesture for her to lead the way.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The woman smiled a little more generously at the sight of a paying customer and carefully allowed Ymris to place her pin within a piece of silk that she delicately drew from her dress.  Stepping behind a counter the elf drew forth delicate tools and began the operation with caring hands.
> 
> "It's hardly ruling ma'am, simply a place of business like any other.  Senor Draconis owns these three shops, as well as several dozen families that live in the square outside.  He has a small trade network that stretches through neighbouring suburbs, a man of wealth and style you may say."
> 
> After a few more moments the elf had corrected the pin and carefully replaced it upon Ymris' cloak, even fittinig the garment for her so it draped correctly over her form.  "Now that comes to eight copper commons today ma'am, is there anything else I can intrest you with during your visit?"




Ymris watches in fascination as the woman deftly repairs the damage to her cloakpin.  A brief frown crosses her face at the jeweler's mention of Senor Draconis owning several families but Ymris refrains from passing unsolicited judgement on the man.

Smiling genuinely as the woman fastens her now repaired pin to her cloak and arranges the cloak around her Ymris says, "Yes.  I would like to look at the wares that you have displayed.  Turning towards the nearest cabinet she continues, "Senor Draconis seems a man of wealth and style, indeed.  How might I find him?

As she continues to look at the items displayed one in particular catches her eye.  "That one," she says pointing at a comb formed from the polished shell of some creature.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick drew Judith out on to the large covered porch, where relative privacy could be had. Only a couple of Tulley children played here under the watchful eye of an elderly matron. "It's good to see you again Judith. I brought you a little something," he announced handing over the apricot danish. Jazick managed to reduce the events of the night to mere phantoms at the back of his mind as he focused on Judith. He ask after her family, business mutual friends, anything but what he really came for. Finally, the pleasantries exhusted, he came around to the events of last night. "Some strange things happened last night. To understand them better I need to travel to the old cathedral dedicated to the worship of Zsath. I hoped some of your family might remember the way from trading in better times. Do you think anyone would know?"




"That's a way out from Candlestick Lane Jazick," Judith looked more than a little worried.  "My grandfather used to deal with the Priestesses of Zsath when I was young, before he died.  I might be able to find one of his maps if it survived the fires."  Judith looked as if she would ask more, pry into his business, but left it lie.

Judith forced a smile and almost melted as her mouth wrapped around the danish, her fears forgotten for a moment.  "Wait here!"  She pointed at Jazick and giggled, running into the building and leaving him alone in the rain.

He sat and watched people trudge through the mud and rain, rumblings overhead echoing through the city like a death toll.  In the shadows of the alleyways shadows moved, peasants, beggars, scrounging for whatever they could find.

It seemed like forever before Judith returned carrying a small wooden box in her hands.  She sat down beside Jazick and trust it towards him.  "Go on, open it, it's for you."

The box opened easily, revealing its secret contents to Jazick's eyes.  A map, a map of the city, well...a large section of the city.  He'd never seen one before, he'd never even heard of one before.  There was Candlestick Lane, the Labyrinth, the Apartments, the Oracle, the Jestertan Canals, even...the Cathedral of Zsath.  Resting at the bottom of the box was a strange device, something made out of glass with water inside it, and a sliver of metal.  There was also a trading journal, charcoal, wax, a seal of somekind, dozens of sheets of parchment...

"It's my grandfather's things, from the old company.  It doesn't help us much now, maybe you can find some use for it."  Judith smiled, pointing at the glass bauble.  "Granpy taught me all about that, it's like magic, but not.  He called it a compass, some of his notes talk about it, I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out easy enough."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine nodded, the Spire would be fairly easy to find.  Seemed like a fool's errand, but Jasmine was not a fool, and Riki knew it, so there was likely more to this than would appear.  She would have to be careful as always.
> 
> "That sounds easy enough.  Just make sure you have everything in order when I return," Jasmine says.
> 
> ...




The Canals were simple enough to find, easy enough to follow, and extremely difficult to navigate.  Some of the roughest people gathered near the waters to recover debris, attempt to purify its water, and pull bodies out to loot them.  Jasmine had had more than one run-in with the desperates that made the canals their home.

It was simple enough to drop the right person a silver or two to lead her to a safe barge and watch the dozens of vagrants stare at her as she floated past.  The bargemen simply nodded at her when she told him where she needed to go, they rarely spoke or asked questions, there was rarely a need to.

The journey was long though, but worth the investment.  Jasmine saw at least three murders on the way, as well as a small group of dwarves dragging a corpse from the canals to feast upon.  She forced herself to stay awake through the night, but in the wee hours of the morning the gruff bargeman pushed the boat against a crude dock.

"We're here."

She looked up through tired eyes to see exactly what he meant.  A single building, bigger than any of the Apartment spyres and jet black, reached into the storm clouds, lightning striking its ediface.  The suburb around her was quiet, too quiet.  Everywhere else people were forced out onto the streets even in this terrible weather, but here, wherever here was, was quiet, and empty...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi smiles down at Stephanie "Please do my dear" as he gesture for her to lead the way.




Whale looked across at Alexi, "I'll go git the others."  And with a nod of his helm he pulled his horse back upstream, leaving the Stag with the alluring woman who seemed all too familiar.

She walked slowly through the crowds, eventually raising one hand up to guide Alexi's great steed calmly past several savage dogs that were fighting over something...bloody.  She pointed into the distance where a great pole rose up from the river's edge, eventually betraying the location of a large ship that was moored to an old dock.

It looked like several dozen ropes had been spiralled together and pulled tight, one end tied off on a huge metal weight imbedded into the street, the other tied off somewhere far across the river.  The massive ropes ran through the vessel, as if to guide it across, it's huge sails providing the propulsion needed to move the thing.

"I hope you can afford the trip good knight, coppers and silvers won't pay your way here."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Smiling genuinely as the woman fastens her now repaired pin to her cloak and arranges the cloak around her Ymris says, "Yes.  I would like to look at the wares that you have displayed.  Turning towards the nearest cabinet she continues, "Senor Draconis seems a man of wealth and style, indeed.  How might I find him?
> 
> As she continues to look at the items displayed one in particular catches her eye.  "That one," she says pointing at a comb formed from the polished shell of some creature.




Continuing her pleasantries, the woman lifted the comb off its delicate bracket and handed it to Ymris.  "As you can no doubt see, the shell is actually a composite of several pearls, delicately fitted onto a plate of ivory silversheen, electrum flecks decorating the frame."

She watched eagerly as Ymris studied it and tried it on, "The piece is currently valued at thirty-eight silvers."  As an afterthought, or perhaps just to distract Ymris from the price, she continued, "Senor Draconis has his residence in this district, occassionally he takes visitors, as so few people of actual worth pass through these days."


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The Canals were simple enough to find, easy enough to follow, and extremely difficult to navigate.  Some of the roughest people gathered near the waters to recover debris, attempt to purify its water, and pull bodies out to loot them.  Jasmine had had more than one run-in with the desperates that made the canals their home.
> 
> It was simple enough to drop the right person a silver or two to lead her to a safe barge and watch the dozens of vagrants stare at her as she floated past.  The bargemen simply nodded at her when she told him where she needed to go, they rarely spoke or asked questions, there was rarely a need to.
> 
> ...



"Can you suggest a few good places to stay?" Jasmine asked.  With things this quiet, either something was going down, or it was time to find a safe place to sleep for a bit.  She knew she'd likely settle on one she recognized if she could, but she wanted to get a few names from the man, in case someone was following her.  If she decided on one from his suggestions, she didn't let on. She sliped the man a little extra for his help, and headed out into the streets to see what was going on.

[sblock=ooc]Search/spot/listen, as well as a gather info if she spots people she can ask.  Otherwise, she'll simply make her way to one of the inns he names.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Continuing her pleasantries, the woman lifted the comb off its delicate bracket and handed it to Ymris.  "As you can no doubt see, the shell is actually a composite of several pearls, delicately fitted onto a plate of ivory silversheen, electrum flecks decorating the frame."
> 
> She watched eagerly as Ymris studied it and tried it on, "The piece is currently valued at thirty-eight silvers."  As an afterthought, or perhaps just to distract Ymris from the price, she continued, "Senor Draconis has his residence in this district, occassionally he takes visitors, as so few people of actual worth pass through these days."




"It is a beautiful piece."  Reaching into the side pouch of her pack, Ymris withdraws a handful of coins and begins counting out 40 silvers.  "I should like to know more about Senor Draconis," she says with the faintest of hints of a smile.  "Before I decide whether he is someone I may wish to meet."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Whale looked across at Alexi, "I'll go git the others."  And with a nod of his helm he pulled his horse back upstream, leaving the Stag with the alluring woman who seemed all too familiar.
> 
> She walked slowly through the crowds, eventually raising one hand up to guide Alexi's great steed calmly past several savage dogs that were fighting over something...bloody.  She pointed into the distance where a great pole rose up from the river's edge, eventually betraying the location of a large ship that was moored to an old dock.
> 
> ...




"We must cross and so we shall. Let us find the master that ship and see what he will charge us. I am sure that I or my friends can negotiate a resonable crossing price. Lead on Stephanie!" Alexi rode his horse as he watched this curious woman carefully. What was it about her that drew him to her? Her voice, her eyes, her countenance? Alexi pondered all this as he rode though the bustling streets.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> After the better part of five hours, Corbin opened an old barn door to reveal a large common.  Rising into the beautiful blue sky a great tower, some ten floors tall, tentatively held its construction against the wear of time.




"Well," said Corbin cheerily as he pushed open the doors, "here we are!"  He turned to smile at the group of tired soldiers.  "How's everybody doing?"  Still grinning, his bright eyes scanned the old courtyard with glee.  He had been meaning to make the trek to the tower and see what sorts of adventure and excitement the old building held, and then these men had come along and given him the perfect excuse.  Aside from the little scuffle with the land shark (of which the halfling had already mostly forgotten), this day looked to be shaping up quite well.

[sblock=OOC]Spot at +9 to look around for anything unusual or exciting.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> It seemed like forever before Judith returned carrying a small wooden box in her hands.  She sat down beside Jazick and trust it towards him.  "Go on, open it, it's for you."
> 
> The box opened easily, revealing its secret contents to Jazick's eyes.  A map, a map of the city, well...a large section of the city.  He'd never seen one before, he'd never even heard of one before.  There was Candlestick Lane, the Labyrinth, the Apartments, the Oracle, the Jestertan Canals, even...the Cathedral of Zsath.  Resting at the bottom of the box was a strange device, something made out of glass with water inside it, and a sliver of metal.  There was also a trading journal, charcoal, wax, a seal of somekind, dozens of sheets of parchment...
> 
> "It's my grandfather's things, from the old company.  It doesn't help us much now, maybe you can find some use for it."  Judith smiled, pointing at the glass bauble.  "Granpy taught me all about that, it's like magic, but not.  He called it a compass, some of his notes talk about it, I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out easy enough."




Jazick is momentarily struck dumb by the fabulous gift. "Oh Judith, this is marvelous. A fabulous gift." Implusively, his moves to kiss her cheek.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Can you suggest a few good places to stay?" Jasmine asked.  With things this quiet, either something was going down, or it was time to find a safe place to sleep for a bit.  She knew she'd likely settle on one she recognized if she could, but she wanted to get a few names from the man, in case someone was following her.  If she decided on one from his suggestions, she didn't let on. She sliped the man a little extra for his help, and headed out into the streets to see what was going on.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Search/spot/listen, as well as a gather info if she spots people she can ask.  Otherwise, she'll simply make her way to one of the inns he names.[/sblock]




The bargeman didn't even look up as Jasmine clambered up onto the docks, "No good places to stay 'round here no more..."  He pushed his pole into the dock and shunted his barge out into the currents, drifting slowly away into the storm.

Rain poured through the empty streets and into the stormwater drains, emptying into the canals nearby.  Not a soul wandered the cold streets this night, in fact Jasmine could not even see a single plume of smoke from the many smokestacks that dotted the neighbourhood.

The buildings were once great, displaying wealth and power comparative to the mightiest of the suburbs, but something happened not long ago to turn this place into a ghost town.  Wandering down the well paved streets, doors crashed in the wind and shutters banged loudly around her.  Something happened here obviously, something bad...

There was a strange noise echoing down one of the streets, a cackle?  A shadow passed across a doorway, a dog of some kind, a large dog.  At least something still lived here.  Up ahead the great spyre wasn't far away, it couldn't hurt to take a quick look at the building before finding somewhere to rest.

Surrounding the mighty black cathedral's base was a large white mound, even from this far away the storm couldn't hide the fact that the mound was built of bones, thousands of bones left neatly in this strange formation.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "It is a beautiful piece."  Reaching into the side pouch of her pack, Ymris withdraws a handful of coins and begins counting out 40 silvers.  "I should like to know more about Senor Draconis," she says with the faintest of hints of a smile.  "Before I decide whether he is someone I may wish to meet."




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 17) +25 - Critical Success[/sblock]

The elven woman smiled and diplomatically looked directly at Ymris, not distracted at all by the coins being counted out before her.  "Well, Senor Draconis is a busy man, he facilitates a trade network with dozens of contacts in the nearby suburbs.  He mainly trades in luxury items that are so hard to find for people in the more affluent regions of the city."

She thought for a moment before continuing, "If you are interested in some of his more expensive pieces, I could see if he is able to entertain guests."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "We must cross and so we shall. Let us find the master that ship and see what he will charge us. I am sure that I or my friends can negotiate a resonable crossing price. Lead on Stephanie!" Alexi rode his horse as he watched this curious woman carefully. What was it about her that drew him to her? Her voice, her eyes, her countenance? Alexi pondered all this as he rode though the bustling streets.




[sblock]Spot check (DC 12) +23 - Success
Intelligence check (DC 5) +15 - Success[/sblock]

Over an hour past before Whale returned with the other knights and the dockhands managed to locate the Captain of the vessel in one of the many taverns in the area.  Still mostly sober, Dragon yelled at the man over the noise of the storm and the massive vessel creaking on the churning water.

The knight reached into his pouch and dug forth a handful of silver pieces and a more than a few gold, dropping them at the feet of the Captain in disgust.  He pulled his mount in and approached the others, "He's charging us an arm and a leg, we're his only passengers.  I'll be talking that out of our fee later."

Alexi barely heard past the first few words, for Stephanie had smiled at him and nodded a goodbye, walking into the crowd.  He barely saw the Captain desperately scooping the coins off the ground, until he lifted a single gold coin and bit into it.

Alexi had seen many gold coins before in his life, dozens of them were minted in different places and times, showing no real association with each other (and sometimes varying weights as well) but each having similar buying power.  The one that the Captain was biting was a rare one though, one that Alexi had found mesmerizing as a child.

On one side of the coin was an image of Metropolis, but the other was facing him and partially obscured by the Captain's teeth, though he knew what the image was all too well.  It was Stephanie's face.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick is momentarily struck dumb by the fabulous gift. "Oh Judith, this is marvelous. A fabulous gift." Implusively, his moves to kiss her cheek.




With little hesitation Judith blushed a little and tried not to shake as Jazick leaned forward.  From behind her there was an almighty scream as six partially clothed children burst from the house and tumbled down into the mud in the streets, yelling and pulling each other's hair.

Judith was on her feet immediately, running down into the rain and pulling them off each other, chiding them and pointing back into the house.  After less than a minute the fight was defused, but the moment was lost.

"I'm...I'm sorry Jazick.  The box isn't so you can find where you're going anyway...it's so you can find your way home.  Be safe..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> "Well," said Corbin cheerily as he pushed open the doors, "here we are!"  He turned to smile at the group of tired soldiers.  "How's everybody doing?"  Still grinning, his bright eyes scanned the old courtyard with glee.  He had been meaning to make the trek to the tower and see what sorts of adventure and excitement the old building held, and then these men had come along and given him the perfect excuse.  Aside from the little scuffle with the land shark (of which the halfling had already mostly forgotten), this day looked to be shaping up quite well.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Spot at +9 to look around for anything unusual or exciting.[/sblock]




Within the tower a massive construction of scaffolding covered the inside of the walls, hundreds of supports and ropes stretched across the open spaces, supporting a large iron pole.  The pole plunged downwards into a shaft that plunged deep into the earth, down deeper than Corbin could see.

There were only three people in the tower, dressed in dirty tunics and pants, they were pouring over tablets, scrolls and what looked like metal plates joined in the corner by a great ring.  Corbin and the soldiers didn't even disturb the three's conversation.

"No, you idiot! The inflection of the third chevron indicates that they intended the divine focus to be introvertial!"

"Look! If that is right, then tablet G3's entire focus alters from being of astrological significance to becoming an arcane meditative focus, which makes _no_ sense!"

"I'm telling you, there is more to the Salt Scrolls than the cypher is telling us, if we compare the text to the tablets we'll see..."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It was Stephanie's face.




Alexi was dumbstruck. He swore. 

"Hold the boat a moment Draco!" he call over his shoulder as he wheeled Mikla to race after Stepahnie heedless of the crowd that was rapidly parting in front the the clattering of shod hooves.

His eyes scanned the crowd trying to find that bewitching face. Was she merely another vision from Metropolis? Was she a decendant of the Old Kings? Or perhpas merely one of the legendary shapeshifters. Or was he merely going crazy. In any case the puzzles were maddening. Legends and ancient peoples were springly to life around him. Something was stirring, something strange and ominous. But change brought opportunity and a merchant's instincts said to be near change to take advantage of it.

Stephanie was a key to this somehow, he had to find her, had to have her.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The elven woman smiled and diplomatically looked directly at Ymris, not distracted at all by the coins being counted out before her.  "Well, Senor Draconis is a busy man, he facilitates a trade network with dozens of contacts in the nearby suburbs.  He mainly trades in luxury items that are so hard to find for people in the more affluent regions of the city."
> 
> She thought for a moment before continuing, "If you are interested in some of his more expensive pieces, I could see if he is able to entertain guests."




Ymris pauses in the counting of coins, an expression of chagrin upon her face.  "My apologies, I fear I have given a false impression of myself.  I am neither a wealthy matron nor a merchant's agent seeking goods."  She hesitates then plunges boldly on.  "I seek work.  Using either my skill at arms or the esoteric lore in which I have been trained."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I'm...I'm sorry Jazick.  The box isn't so you can find where you're going anyway...it's so you can find your way home.  Be safe..."




"You take care. I'll return soon. What I'm doing may be very important. Thank you again for this," he says holding up the box. He wraps it back up carefully and holds it protectively under his cloak. He gives a little bow and makes his way back to the tower to get ready. He packs his gear carefully getting an oiled canvas sack to further protect the maps. He studies the maps for a while to plan his route. He is surprised at how quickly his quest will take him outside familiar territory. Sleeping until nearly dusk he dreams of Judith. He rises and dresses quickly, eager to be off. With a final check of his weapons he sets off. He pauses at the flower sellers stand and pays to have a nice arrangement sent to Judith on the morrow. He gets a meat pie of dubious origin from a vendor and eats it as he makes his way to the edge of Candlestick Lane.


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The bargeman didn't even look up as Jasmine clambered up onto the docks, "No good places to stay 'round here no more..."  He pushed his pole into the dock and shunted his barge out into the currents, drifting slowly away into the storm.
> 
> Rain poured through the empty streets and into the stormwater drains, emptying into the canals nearby.  Not a soul wandered the cold streets this night, in fact Jasmine could not even see a single plume of smoke from the many smokestacks that dotted the neighbourhood.
> 
> ...



Feeling a bit uneasy, Jasmine moved with the shadows as she approached the pile.  A pile of bones could mean anything, but best take it as a warning.  As she approached closer, Jasmine began to look and listen around.  Things were a bit too quiet.

[sblock=ooc]Hide, Move Silent, Listen, and Spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> His eyes scanned the crowd trying to find that bewitching face. Was she merely another vision from Metropolis? Was she a decendant of the Old Kings? Or perhpas merely one of the legendary shapeshifters. Or was he merely going crazy. In any case the puzzles were maddening. Legends and ancient peoples were springly to life around him. Something was stirring, something strange and ominous. But change brought opportunity and a merchant's instincts said to be near change to take advantage of it.
> 
> Stephanie was a key to this somehow, he had to find her, had to have her.




[sblock]Spot check (DC hidden) +15 - Success[/sblock]

People scattered before him as he plowed into the crowd, sending peasants scattering for their lives.  Alexi stood high in his stirrups, opened his visor, and stared into the crowd.  Where was she?

He saw her step into an alley not far away and pushed Mikli after her, pulling up at the mouth to squeeze into the narrow opening.  Stephanie was halfway down the narrow street already, but she turned and smiled at Alexi.

"Sweet man, you'll see me again, the city won't dare take you away from me.  You have something noble to do, something which no-one will ever credit you, but the city will know, in her Heart.  Think of me kindly good sir."

She turned a leapt, her body changing rapidly into that of a magnificent stag, leaping through the streets and evading Alexi's pursuit easily.  Her voice still hung in the air, her voice moving something in Alexi, something he hadn't felt in years.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris pauses in the counting of coins, an expression of chagrin upon her face.  "My apologies, I fear I have given a false impression of myself.  I am neither a wealthy matron nor a merchant's agent seeking goods."  She hesitates then plunges boldly on.  "I seek work.  Using either my skill at arms or the esoteric lore in which I have been trained."




"Oh." The woman is obviously dumbfounded for a moment, unsure of where to go with the sudden change in her customer.  "Well, I'm sure that I could bring you through to, um, see him, I guess."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> With a final check of his weapons he sets off. He pauses at the flower sellers stand and pays to have a nice arrangement sent to Judith on the morrow. He gets a meat pie of dubious origin from a vendor and eats it as he makes his way to the edge of Candlestick Lane.





[sblock]Hide check (DC variable) +17
Spot check (DC hidden) +7[/sblock]

Jazick almost thought that walking that extra block away from Candlestick Lane would be dramatically different, he had never come this far from his home before, but little changed.  There were still old buildings, hungry homeless, and suffering here as well, and in the next street, and the next.

The map lead him a little further away from his home easily and accurately, it seemed that Judith's grandfather new his trade.  Jazick looked at the 'compass' occassionally, he wasn't sure exactly what it was supposed to lead him to, but the sliver of metal drifted lazily inside the glass as he moved, pointing him in a certain direction, but not in the direction that he wanted to go.

Each of the streets began to meld together in a blur as days passed.  The map showed him that he had made his way through the Labyrinth, passed the high walls of the Three Stone Green, and along a short stretch of unnamed canals.  It was simple enough for Jazick to find somewhere safe to stay, though a few of the buildings he had to share with others seeking shelter from the ever-present storm.

There was a large black dot on the map not far off, in a suburb accessable by a large bridge, one that he stumbled across late one night.  The massive stone construction once sported beautiful statues of a man, unidentifiable now though.  The bridge had a toll booth and massive iron gates preventing people from entering, long unmanned it seemed, and though the gates were locked tight it only took Jazick seconds to clamber across it and into the suburb.

This place was quiet, abandoned.  The buildings had been allowed to become run-down (much like the rest of the city) but their condition was only recent.  It was easy to see that this place was affluent only several decades before, but now no-one lived here.  Ahead Jazick could no-longer miss the enormous black ediface of the cathedral that reached far into the sky to be swallowed by the storm far above.  His map told him that's where he wanted to be, forboding or not.

Down small streets he saw movement, dogs by the looks of things, wild dogs roaming, he would have to be careful.  Another hour saw him move into an enormous courtyard at the base of the black cathedral where a strange sight was waiting for him.  A ring of bones surrounded the base of the cathedral, a mound that would for Jazick to climb over, human bones...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Feeling a bit uneasy, Jasmine moved with the shadows as she approached the pile.  A pile of bones could mean anything, but best take it as a warning.  As she approached closer, Jasmine began to look and listen around.  Things were a bit too quiet.




[sblock]Hide check (DC variable) +30
Spot check (DC hidden) +20 - Success[/sblock]

The ring of bones were human, or human-esque, there was no real need for Jasmine to differentiate.  They formed a mound of death that surrounded the cathedral, a mound that must have taken the lives of thousands to build, but why?

A shadow moved at the edge of Jasmine's vision, someone else was here, and not another dog.  She could see a dark figure at the edge of the courtwayrd looking in, it didn't look like the figure had spotted her yet though.


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Hide check (DC variable) +30
> Spot check (DC hidden) +20 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The ring of bones were human, or human-esque, there was no real need for Jasmine to differentiate.  They formed a mound of death that surrounded the cathedral, a mound that must have taken the lives of thousands to build, but why?
> ...



Quietly drawing her dagger, Jasmine remained quiet and scooted a little closer, curious as to who else would bother with this forsaken place.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Down small streets he saw movement, dogs by the looks of things, wild dogs roaming, he would have to be careful.  Another hour saw him move into an enormous courtyard at the base of the black cathedral where a strange sight was waiting for him.  A ring of bones surrounded the base of the cathedral, a mound that would for Jazick to climb over, human bones...




A thought strikes Jazick as he moves forward keeping an eye on the dogs, _Jackels?_ Moving carefully he examines the bones. He seeks a low sturdy section for his crossing.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Sweet man, you'll see me again, the city won't dare take you away from me.  You have something noble to do, something which no-one will ever credit you, but the city will know, in her Heart.  Think of me kindly good sir."
> 
> She turned a leapt, her body changing rapidly into that of a magnificent stag, leaping through the streets and evading Alexi's pursuit easily.  Her voice still hung in the air, her voice moving something in Alexi, something he hadn't felt in years.




OOC:[sblock] You're a bastard you know that. And I love you for it. This was why wild dingoes couldn't keep me away from another Metropolis game.   [/sblock]

Alexi's jaw hung slack and open. Whether from despair at losing this strangely alluring woman, the shock of seeing her transform into a stag, or the ramifications of both stags and what Stephanie's prophecy foretold for him, could not  rightly be sorted out. Perhaps it was all of it overwhelming him.

The sounds of the street came rushing back to him in a moment though. He shook his head to clear the visions streaming across his eyes. He backed up Mikla from the alley finidng it too narrow to turn around in, and spurred Mikla back to the other knights with the same intensity. As he approaches the waiting knights, to forestall the question that was on their lips and in their questioning eyes:

"Some urchin tried to swipe something out of one of my bags. I went and got it back and taught him a lesson" says Alexi darkly. He was in no mood to talk or reveal his second vision to the others, even if Whale had seen her. Well maybe Whale had. In any case. Alexi wanted some time to think.

"We ready to sail then?" he asks The Dragon.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Oh." The woman is obviously dumbfounded for a moment, unsure of where to go with the sudden change in her customer.  "Well, I'm sure that I could bring you through to, um, see him, I guess."




Ymris watches the woman a moment before nodding and answering.  "Thank you.  If it will jeopardize your position, however, I shall not ask it of you."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sense Motive check (DC hidden) +10 - Success?[/sblock]
> 
> The old man stared at Azot strangely for a moment before straightening his wares quickly and clearing his throat.  "My mistriss gives me tha' wha' I need ta survive good sur, she is as much below us as around and abuv us, such is tha' City."  With a cheeky grin he added, "But she coul' always drop me a silva or two y'know..."




Reaching into his pouch and pulling out two coppers, Azot placed them in his outstretched palm and picked up a small stone carving from the blanket. What manner of beast the sculptor meant it to be Azot had no idea, but a trade was promised and Sebek gave nothing away out of charity.

"Know that Sebek watches you above as well as below, when next your voice prays to those who do not answer give thanks to one that does."

Slipping the carving into his pouch pocket, Azot begin the journey through the Market and towards the docks. The giantkin had spoke of taking a ferry across the river that divided the districts to find the ones who called themselves Leaguers and if his prey was on the other side he would find them.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> A thought strikes Jazick as he moves forward keeping an eye on the dogs, _Jackels?_ Moving carefully he examines the bones. He seeks a low sturdy section for his crossing.




[sblock=Jasmine]You may openly witness these events and stay hidden.[/sblock]

Jazick moved towards the gastly barrier, staring at the thousands of human bones that had been piled all too neatly about the cathedral.  It was shoulder height to Jazick, unstable, and extremly dangerous to the unwary and unprepared.  Jagged femurs, shattered ribs, and dozens of other hazards await one wrong step or fall and Jazick began to duobt the sanity of simply climbing through it.

[sblock=Jazick's Appraisal]The barrier would require a reasonably difficult Balance check to navigate rather than a Climb check, failure would plunge the climber into the barrier and cause some damage to the victim.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC:[sblock] You're a bastard you know that. And I love you for it. This was why wild dingoes couldn't keep me away from another Metropolis game.   [/sblock]
> 
> As he approaches the waiting knights, to forestall the question that was on their lips and in their questioning eyes:
> 
> ...




[sblock]It's funny, I got home on the weekend to find a severed horse head in my bed along with a box of really nice chocolates, I guess that was you   [/sblock]

The knights looked strangely at Alexi has they lead their horses onto the enourmous vessel, Dragon muttering under his breath, "...bloody paladins..."  Boar simply nodded whicle Whale slapped him on the back with a heavy clang as steel met steel.  "C'mon then boy, les' get on this beastie!"

Upon the deck the knights lashed their horses to the rear of the vessel and watched the sailors at work.  They looped thick ropes through the loops of large oxen's bridles, attaching them to large wheels at each side of the barge.  Easily thirty of the creatures struggled up and down the deck, turning the massive wheels that pulled the barge along the ropes, beginning their journey.

It took two hours to simply leave the dock, and another to make sure that the wind and tide wouldn't simply tear the ship free from the ropes that guided it across the river.  The other knights took this time to sleep in the cabins provided, little more than a handful of rooms in a shed at the rear of the barge.

Alexi stared across the waters, and for the first time ever, he felt like he was no longer in the city.  The storm, the mist, the waves, they all shrouded both shores of the river, only shadows of the massive buildings on each side could be seen, but even these could be mistaken for mountains, for great trees.

Waves crashed against the barge constantly, freezing rain pelted against Alexi's face and armour, some of it freezing onto his steel.  It was cold, damn cold out here.  The storm seemed to get worse as the hours past and they slowly dragged their way over to the next shore.

From above him there was a cry from the crow's nest, another yell was heard from the Captain, but Alexi couldn't make out what they were yelling over the storm.  The crew dashed out at a furious pace, forcing the oxen to move faster and trying to get as much speed out of the vessel as possible.  One of the crewmen passed Alexi, wiping grime and rain from his face.

"Either you help us sir, or git oot of our way.  There be something coming in the mist, an' nuthin' out here is good.  Jus' thank whoever yer god is p'ladin that it ain't the kraken, though I think we may wish it were after this..."

At the rear of the ship Whale and Boar stepped out onto the deck, grabbing a sailor and yelling at him, no doubt they had just been told the same thing as Alexi.  Before he could act the crows nest cried once more, this time he heard all too well was was said.

"*DRAGON!*"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris watches the woman a moment before nodding and answering.  "Thank you.  If it will jeopardize your position, however, I shall not ask it of you."




She smiled once more and walked up the stairs at the rear of the shop, leaving Ymris alone to peruse the other pieces with the other customers.  For several minutes she watched two well dressed men try on hair pins and eventually spend several gold pieces on them, then purchase another six each for other days of the week. Some people obviously had money in this city, just not the ones outside.

The salesperson returned and gestured to Ymris, "Senor Draconis will see you if it pleases.  He requests that you take the time you rest in his guest quarters at the rear, there is bathing water and food awaiting you there."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "Know that Sebek watches you above as well as below, when next your voice prays to those who do not answer give thanks to one that does."
> 
> Slipping the carving into his pouch pocket, Azot begin the journey through the Market and towards the docks. The giantkin had spoke of taking a ferry across the river that divided the districts to find the ones who called themselves Leaguers and if his prey was on the other side he would find them.




The old man nodded, tucking away the coppers and thanking Azot polietly.  The dwarf made his way across the Ivory Markets, looking at the strage wares available.  There were Alchemists that paid for pints of elven blood, jewelers that sold necklaces of human teeth, stores that smelt of familiar places in the sewers which sold candy to affluent children and their families.  This was a place for those that wanted their lust and gluttony catered for.

At the far side of the markets was a long dock filled with dozens of barges, fisherman's boats, longships, yachts, and even a slave galley.  If Azot could not find passage here, he could not thing of any other place that may offer it.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The old man nodded, tucking away the coppers and thanking Azot polietly.  The dwarf made his way across the Ivory Markets, looking at the strage wares available.  There were Alchemists that paid for pints of elven blood, jewelers that sold necklaces of human teeth, stores that smelt of familiar places in the sewers which sold candy to affluent children and their families.  This was a place for those that wanted their lust and gluttony catered for.
> 
> At the far side of the markets was a long dock filled with dozens of barges, fisherman's boats, longships, yachts, and even a slave galley.  If Azot could not find passage here, he could not thing of any other place that may offer it.




_'Their lusts have sapped their strength and their souls. It is no wonder they allow those who would bring their downfall to act unchecked. Their gullets and loins guide their way these days.'_

Increasing his pace to rid himself of those who bathed in flowers but wallowed in true filth, Azot began searching the rows of fishermen seeking the one who would take him across the river. Walking along the dock, the dwarf stopped in front of a battered but sturdy craft and knew that this was the one he was meant to ride in. Mounted on the thin mast in the center of the ship was a sun bleached skull that Azot was unfamiliar with, but it told him that this man was not afraid to defend himself when Sebek sent his children out to test those who worked the upper waterways.

Calling down to the man who was repairing a section of worn netting, Azot's deep scratchy voice only partially hid the contempt he held for the lecherous and gluttonous curs he had passed on his way to get here.

"I would have you take me to the other side. I offer coin and the blessings of Sebek should you choose to do so."

[sblock=OOC]I am trying to determine how someone who is not used to asking nicely for anything fits into a "polite" society. So if my statements seem blunt and short, it is just me trying to keep him in char.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jasmine]You may openly witness these events and stay hidden.[/sblock]
> 
> Jazick moved towards the gastly barrier, staring at the thousands of human bones that had been piled all too neatly about the cathedral.  It was shoulder height to Jazick, unstable, and extremly dangerous to the unwary and unprepared.  Jagged femurs, shattered ribs, and dozens of other hazards await one wrong step or fall and Jazick began to duobt the sanity of simply climbing through it.
> 
> [sblock=Jazick's Appraisal]The barrier would require a reasonably difficult Balance check to navigate rather than a Climb check, failure would plunge the climber into the barrier and cause some damage to the victim.[/sblock]



[sblock=Pheonix]Jasmine thought for the moment as she watched the man examine the barrier.  _'What could that man possibly want in there?  Am I not the only one looking for things?'_  Formulating a plan, her form shifted slightly, as she appeared a bit shorter, perhaps a bit weaker, and as if she'd been roughed up within the past few days.  Blinking her eyes a few times, she got a few tears going, before she steped out of the ally and into the street.  She had one hand under her cloak on her dagger if she needed it, but she had a hunch that she wouldn't.[/sblock]
Out from an ally steps a smaller woman.  She pulls a cloak around her tightly for warmth, though she trembles as she walks, constantly gazing back and around warily.  She spots Jazick and goes to approach him quickly, though she walks with an odd gate, as if struggling to get there faster.

"Sir, s..sir," her trembling voice calls, "Is... is this the Spyre of Zsath?  Sir, please...c.can you help me? I need to get in there.  It...it's important.  Please sir?"

As she draws near, she looks up at Jazick, emerald green eyes shown with a glimmer of new hope though their almond portals, though red as though crying reciently.  As the light catches her face for a moment, there is signs of faded bruising, as if she'd been beaten or injured not too long ago.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jazick*

The young man looks startled apparently having been unaware of the woman nearby. He eyes the woman suspeciously, but speaks in a friendly manner. "I'm sorry, I didn't see you there. Yes, I am given to understand that this is the Spyre of Zsath. I was trying to get in myself. Perhaps working together we can get past these bones. My name is Jazick." He gives a little bow. 

OOC: [sblock]How thick is the wall? Could Jazick jump it? Could he use his glaive to pull enough bones away to make a narrow opening to squeeze through?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "*DRAGON!*"




Alexi's heart skipped a beat. But not in fear as the sailor's had. In fact a small smile crept over his face.

Let's see old Dragon's face when he's confronted by his own heraldric image he thought. Stags and Dragons, maybe the Kraken or a Whale would be next he thought.

The city was sending Dragon a message that would get through even his thick skull, of course that may still mean death so caution was needed. Just because his own visions were benevolent, didn't mean anyone else's were. And Alexi was interested to see this dragon. He had seen the pictures in the ancient books in the family library, and on Dragon's shield, but the pictures of stags hadn'ty doen justice to the Stag Metropolis sent him, so what did a real Dragon look like? And how did these sailors know of them? Perhaps, out here, in this strange no mans land, these dreams and legends came to life and were seen more often.

Alexi fought his way over to The Boar and The Whale. 

"Alright Boyos. Whose shield comes to life next?" he asked with a grin. "More importantly what do we do about that damn thing? I'va bow that may be of use. But we need to reach the other side, if this tub sinks were in more trouble than not reaching the other side." shouted Alexi over the crash of the waves and howling of the wind.

"And where is Dragon anyway?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Calling down to the man who was repairing a section of worn netting, Azot's deep scratchy voice only partially hid the contempt he held for the lecherous and gluttonous curs he had passed on his way to get here.
> 
> "I would have you take me to the other side. I offer coin and the blessings of Sebek should you choose to do so."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I am trying to determine how someone who is not used to asking nicely for anything fits into a "polite" society. So if my statements seem blunt and short, it is just me trying to keep him in char.[/sblock]




The man looked at Azot and grunted, "Three bits to cross over."  The other side of the canal looked bery much like any other place in the city to Azot, and once he got there it seemed like there was no clear way to go.  It was so much easier underneath the city, everything didn't look the same, it wasn't like a gigantic maze created for the sole purpose of turning him around every few minutes.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The young man looks startled apparently having been unaware of the woman nearby. He eyes the woman suspeciously, but speaks in a friendly manner. "I'm sorry, I didn't see you there. Yes, I am given to understand that this is the Spyre of Zsath. I was trying to get in myself. Perhaps working together we can get past these bones. My name is Jazick." He gives a little bow.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]How thick is the wall? Could Jazick jump it? Could he use his glaive to pull enough bones away to make a narrow opening to squeeze through?[/sblock]




[sblock=Both You Crazy Critters]The wall is shoulder height to Jazick (as mentioned above), squeezing through would involve the many sharp dangerous bits cutting Jazick (as mentioned above), and the wall is strangely uniform in thickness, 15ft deep at _all_ points.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi fought his way over to The Boar and The Whale.
> 
> "Alright Boyos. Whose shield comes to life next?" he asked with a grin. "More importantly what do we do about that damn thing? I'va bow that may be of use. But we need to reach the other side, if this tub sinks were in more trouble than not reaching the other side." shouted Alexi over the crash of the waves and howling of the wind.
> 
> "And where is Dragon anyway?"




Whale shrugged while the Boar stared intently out into the fog, speaking clearly.  "_Our_ Dragon is currently sleeping, in his assigned chamber.  As for what a real Dragon is, I suspect that we are about to find out."

A loud hum came from somewhere in the fog, like a swarm of bees, but much larger.  A small creature landed upon the railing before the knights, staring up at them.  It was as small as a robin, but reptillian with four wings and arms that ended in three sharp talons.  The creature looked up at Alexi and snarled before reguritating a tiny ball of flame that shot past his ear.

There was a meaty thud as a heavy bucket collided with the creature, breaking its tiny bones.  Whale smiled a little and dropped his makeshift weapon, "Call me a dragonslayer boys..."

"*DRAGON!*"

The call came out again, then a second and a third time across the ship.  The buzz grew louder and a soilor pointed out into the fog.  "Here they come!"  A huge cloud of dragons buzzed towards the barge, easily a hundred of the creatures swarmed towards them spitting tiny balls of flame and crying for blood.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The salesperson returned and gestured to Ymris, "Senor Draconis will see you if it pleases.  He requests that you take the time you rest in his guest quarters at the rear, there is bathing water and food awaiting you there."




Clasping the elven woman's hands warmly, Ymris says, "Thank you.  If you should have need, and I can aid you, you have but to ask.  I am Ymris."  Turning, Ymris goes where the jeweler directs.

Once in Senor Draconis' guest quarters Ymris briefly looks around in an attempt to get a sense of the man.  Seeing much but learning little she shrugs and sighs and undresses to take advantage of the bathing water before it cools.  After bathing she'll wash her clothes in the water and, lacking other resources, cast _Prestidigitation_ using the magic to cause her clothes to quickly shed the excess water and dry.  Dressed again in her travel clothes she'll pull her hair back in a simple braid.  Afterwards, she'll eat and probe that place within her she has learned is her connection to Ragged Thom to see how he fares (unless he's been darting about Ymris' feet this whole time).  And she'll wait until she is summoned by Senor Draconis.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There was a meaty thud as a heavy bucket collided with the creature, breaking its tiny bones.  Whale smiled a little and dropped his makeshift weapon, "Call me a dragonslayer boys..."
> 
> "*DRAGON!*"
> 
> The call came out again, then a second and a third time across the ship.  The buzz grew louder and a soilor pointed out into the fog.  "Here they come!"  A huge cloud of dragons buzzed towards the barge, easily a hundred of the creatures swarmed towards them spitting tiny balls of flame and crying for blood.





"Well they're as annoying as our Dragon" quiped Alexi as he swung his shield up and drew his sword.

"We oughtn't let him sleep through all the fun" roared Alexi over the deafening drone of the wings as the swarm decends on the ship. Then using shield and sword he wades in to help defend the ship. Using his shield to catch thier firey blasts, swinging his sword to catch a few here and there. Helping toss a bucket of water where fire catches.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The young man looks startled apparently having been unaware of the woman nearby. He eyes the woman suspeciously, but speaks in a friendly manner. "I'm sorry, I didn't see you there. Yes, I am given to understand that this is the Spyre of Zsath. I was trying to get in myself. Perhaps working together we can get past these bones. My name is Jazick." He gives a little bow.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]How thick is the wall? Could Jazick jump it? Could he use his glaive to pull enough bones away to make a narrow opening to squeeze through?[/sblock]



"Oh, thank you sir!  You are most kind," says the woman, who smiles happily as she draws near, the scent of flowers wafts from her gently, a stark contrast to the other smells of the city.  "Please, call me Jen.  May I ask what brings you here?"

She looks Jazick over carefully once she is close, particularly his waist, before she finaly relaxes just a bit, and lets her smile broaden, before she turns to the wall of bones.  She recoils a bit, examining it up close.  "W..who would do such a thing?  Is there a safe way past?  Or perhaps something we could build a ramp over with?"

[sblock=Pheonix]Once she relaxes, she removes her hand from her dagger, feeling she's not in danger at the moment, though she is aware that he is wary of her.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Clasping the elven woman's hands warmly, Ymris says, "Thank you.  If you should have need, and I can aid you, you have but to ask.  I am Ymris."  Turning, Ymris goes where the jeweler directs.
> 
> Once in Senor Draconis' guest quarters Ymris briefly looks around in an attempt to get a sense of the man.  Seeing much but learning little she shrugs and sighs and undresses to take advantage of the bathing water before it cools.  After bathing she'll wash her clothes in the water and, lacking other resources, cast _Prestidigitation_ using the magic to cause her clothes to quickly shed the excess water and dry.  Dressed again in her travel clothes she'll pull her hair back in a simple braid.  Afterwards, she'll eat and probe that place within her she has learned is her connection to Ragged Thom to see how he fares (unless he's been darting about Ymris' feet this whole time).  And she'll wait until she is summoned by Senor Draconis.




Hours passed, allowing Ymris to relax away from the real world.  For a moment she drifted into the mindset of her previous life, away from the harsh realities of the streets of the city.  The room was comfortable and had a fire burning for her as well as sweet fruits and wine, Senor Draconis must entertain visitors often.

Ymris had almost drifted off to sleep when a polite knock on the door brought her out of her dozing.  She turned around to see Senor Draconis awaiting her, smiling politely as she straightened herself.

He stood a little over three feet tall and was built like a gnome, she had seen a few over the years, but was very much different.  His face was reptillian and his fingers ended in trimmed claws, his skin a green-grey and scaly like a lizard's.  He wore an expensive smoking robe and comfortable slippers, several delicate pieces of jewelry adorning his garb showed that he was as wealthy as he was well dressed.

"Good evening Miss..." His voice was heavily accented but well articulated.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well they're as annoying as our Dragon" quiped Alexi as he swung his shield up and drew his sword.
> 
> "We oughtn't let him sleep through all the fun" roared Alexi over the deafening drone of the wings as the swarm decends on the ship. Then using shield and sword he wades in to help defend the ship. Using his shield to catch thier firey blasts, swinging his sword to catch a few here and there. Helping toss a bucket of water where fire catches.




[sblock=Combat: Round One]Alexi attack roll (Dragon AC19) +20 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 12pts (1/13hp)
Dragons attack rolls (Alexi AC 22) +28/+25/+13 - Hit/Hit/Miss
Alexi Reflex Saves (DC 11) +8/+7 - Miss/Miss
Dragons damage rolls - 1pts/2pts (32/35hp)[/sblock]

The dragons swarmed the barge, causing the sailors to scatter and desperately beat at the creatures and the flames that they caused to spring up on the deck.  It seemed like hundreds of the creatures swarmed the entire vessel, making it hard for Alexi to pick out targets to take down.  His blade struck something in the air, there was blood, but where the creature was he could not tell.  Flames licked at his armour, his steel heating up and burning his skin beneath.

The other two knights began swinging at the creatures, but this foe was no mighty creature, but many tiny adversaries.  Whale beat on the door and called for Dragon, his hammer crashing against the tough little draconic creatures as he tried to call the knight out.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Good evening Miss..." His voice was heavily accented but well articulated.




"Ymris.  Of Three Stone Green."  She bows to the lizard-like Senor Draconis.  "Thank you for your hospitality and for taking the time to see me.  I'll take up as little of your time as possible."  She gazes frankly at Draconis.  "I seek work."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The man looked at Azot and grunted, "Three bits to cross over."  The other side of the canal looked bery much like any other place in the city to Azot, and once he got there it seemed like there was no clear way to go.  It was so much easier underneath the city, everything didn't look the same, it wasn't like a gigantic maze created for the sole purpose of turning him around every few minutes.




Reaching into the rapidly shrinking coin purse, Azot fished the bits out and handed them to the fisherman. The ride had been blessed by Sebek to be sure and he knelt upon the ground to pray.

"You have guided me this far Sebek, now guide me once more. Allow your vengence to guide my steps towards those who would destroy us all."

As the fisherman's craft pulled away, Azot squinted up into the hazy sky to see where the sun rested.

_'Five hours, maybe six until it is dark.'_

Looking at the buildings around him, Azot searched for the first one with an open door. 

_'I will get a better view if I can see the area around me.'_

[sblock=OOC]I know technically I could shift into Avian form and fly, but for the moment that would be so far out of Azot's char that I couldn't justify it. In time maybe, but for now forgive me sticking to the _feel_ of him instead of trying to meta my way to the plot..[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The other two knights began swinging at the creatures, but this foe was no mighty creature, but many tiny adversaries.  Whale beat on the door and called for Dragon, his hammer crashing against the tough little draconic creatures as he tried to call the knight out.





Cursing at the firey gnats, Alexi switches tactics and uses his shield as a weapon, swinging it in powerful arcs to bash aside the dragons.

As a crew man runs by with more water for the small fires popping up, Alexi sticks an arm out to hold the man a moment:

"Do you have nets on board" he asks as he swings his shield again.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Within the tower a massive construction of scaffolding covered the inside of the walls, hundreds of supports and ropes stretched across the open spaces, supporting a large iron pole.  The pole plunged downwards into a shaft that plunged deep into the earth, down deeper than Corbin could see.
> 
> There were only three people in the tower, dressed in dirty tunics and pants, they were pouring over tablets, scrolls and what looked like metal plates joined in the corner by a great ring.  Corbin and the soldiers didn't even disturb the three's conversation.




[sblock=OOC]Sorry about my recent lack of posting.  Been busy getting moved into my new dorm.  Regular posting should resume now.[/sblock]

Corbin furrowed his brow for a moment, then relaxed and smiled.  He jogged over to the researchers.  He stood on tiptoes to get his head as close to the other men's as possible, glanced at their work, then piped up, "Hello, there.  What are you all working on?  It looks interesting."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Ymris.  Of Three Stone Green."  She bows to the lizard-like Senor Draconis.  "Thank you for your hospitality and for taking the time to see me.  I'll take up as little of your time as possible."  She gazes frankly at Draconis.  "I seek work."




"Well my sweet, it seems that you are hardly the type to come knocking on my door looking for coppers, but looks can be deceiving."  Senor Draconis padded into the room, smiling a little to himself, before turning his back to Ymris, parting the curtains, and looking out the window into the streets.

"Tell me then, my should I give you work over the hundreds of others that ask the same of me.  What do you have to offer that I do not already possess?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Reaching into the rapidly shrinking coin purse, Azot fished the bits out and handed them to the fisherman. The ride had been blessed by Sebek to be sure and he knelt upon the ground to pray.
> 
> "You have guided me this far Sebek, now guide me once more. Allow your vengence to guide my steps towards those who would destroy us all."
> 
> ...




Azot shoulded a heavy door open and walked through the hall of an abandoned inn, his eyes careful to note the shuffling of homeless in the shadows.  Climbing the stairway to the fourth floor, the dwarf pushed open a shutter that fell into the alley below with a clatter.

From here the view was less than spectacular, everything looked the same.  There were streets, buildings, people, and everything was shades of grey.  Surely divine questers were supposed to be guided by visions and portents in their journey, clues on how to reach their goal.  Perhaps that strange ogre-man could've told him more, explained in more detail, anything.

A sweet sickly stench blew through the streets for a moment, distracting the dwarf from his musings.  In the darkness below shadows flickered, but Azot's eyes pieced the darkness with ease and allowed him to see the dwarfs running along the alleyway carrying a long wooden chest.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Cursing at the firey gnats, Alexi switches tactics and uses his shield as a weapon, swinging it in powerful arcs to bash aside the dragons.
> 
> As a crew man runs by with more water for the small fires popping up, Alexi sticks an arm out to hold the man a moment:
> 
> "Do you have nets on board" he asks as he swings his shield again.




[sblock=Combat: Round Two]Alexi attack roll (Dragon AC 19) +18/+15 - Miss/Miss
Dragons attack rolls (Alexi AC 19) +22/+18/+19 - Hit/Miss/Hit
Alexi Reflex Saves (DC 11) +12/+17 - Success/Success
Dragons damage rolls - 2pts/1pts (29/35hp)[/sblock]

Alexi swung wildely at the creatures, knocking aside handfuls of the creatures but doing little damage to the swarm past stunning them momentarily with his heavy shield.  His voice barely carried over the hum of the swarm that harrassed the sailors and began gnawing at the rigging and heaving fire onto the decks.

One of the sailors turned and looked across the deck at a large pile of netting slumped against the side of the barge.  Several dragons had already caught themselves in it while trying to devour it, or set it on fire, Alexi couldn't really tell.

From behind him there was a cracking of wood as a door burst open, follwed by the stomping of a fully armoured Dragon swinging his long blade in the air without precision and taking cover beneath his shield.

"Knights! These creatures are known to me, they are attracted to sweet smells.  There is something on board that attracts their hunger!"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sorry about my recent lack of posting.  Been busy getting moved into my new dorm.  Regular posting should resume now.[/sblock]
> 
> Corbin furrowed his brow for a moment, then relaxed and smiled.  He jogged over to the researchers.  He stood on tiptoes to get his head as close to the other men's as possible, glanced at their work, then piped up, "Hello, there.  What are you all working on?  It looks interesting."




Corbin's voice stopped all conversation as the three scrabbled across stone grasping at daggers and small swords that lay nearby.  "Who...who are you?  Get back, you'll not take us!"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Knights! These creatures are known to me, they are attracted to sweet smells.  There is something on board that attracts their hunger!"




"Well what in the name of the Jackal could that be?" shouted back Alexi. Sweet, sweet, what could be sweet.

Alexi had a thought. Burgi wasn't sweet to him, well to many people. But it was the only thing he could think that might be sweet. Besides he thought, if the little buggers were drunk the might roast each other or be easier to catch.

Alexi points to the netting on the deck. "Boar! Whale! Use the net to gather them up." shouts Alexi over the din of the drone of wings. He them rushes with his shield in front of him towards where Mikla is tethered. He grabs a bottle of burgi and heads back to the end of the ship near Dragon.

"Let's see if it's this" he calls out to Dragon as he uncorks the bottle of precious liquor.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Jazick*

"A pleasure to meet you Jen," he says with a slight bow. Jazick is a tall thin young man. His skin is fair and his hair black. He has fine features suggesting a highborn birth and bright eyes of green that carry a hint of sadness. He carries scars of the fire on his back and the left hand. There are other scars earned more recently—a product of his life on the street. Fingerless gloves of black kidskin are perhaps the finest and least worn of his clothes. He wears a worn gray tunic over a light mail shirt. Brown leggings and soft low comfortable boots cover his legs. A once fine black cloak lined with a russet and silver herringbone swallows Jazick’s narrow shoulders. He is armed with a sword and longbow. "I've come here seeking knowledge of the strange religion that propered here once. Some things that are happening back home in Candlestick Lane seem to be related to it. Do you know what happened here?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Well my sweet, it seems that you are hardly the type to come knocking on my door looking for coppers, but looks can be deceiving."  Senor Draconis padded into the room, smiling a little to himself, before turning his back to Ymris, parting the curtains, and looking out the window into the streets.
> 
> "Tell me then, my should I give you work over the hundreds of others that ask the same of me.  What do you have to offer that I do not already possess?"




For a moment Ymris silently watches the creature gaze out the window.  "Those _hundreds_ out there..."  She waves absently towards the window Draconis looks out of.  "...what sort of lives have they had?  Brutish, short, full of misery.  It's likely you could _buy_ them for a few coppers but they lack education or skills that a man such as yourself might find useful.  I was trained in arms at Three Stone Green and tutored in the esoteric arts."  She pauses then blurts out, "And I don't give two figs for your coppers."  Again she motions towards the window.  "_They'll_ lick your boots and tell you what they think you want to hear but I'll tell you how I see it."


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "A pleasure to meet you Jen," he says with a slight bow. Jazick is a tall thin young man. His skin is fair and his hair black. He has fine features suggesting a highborn birth and bright eyes of green that carry a hint of sadness. He carries scars of the fire on his back and the left hand. There are other scars earned more recently—a product of his life on the street. Fingerless gloves of black kidskin are perhaps the finest and least worn of his clothes. He wears a worn gray tunic over a light mail shirt. Brown leggings and soft low comfortable boots cover his legs. A once fine black cloak lined with a russet and silver herringbone swallows Jazick’s narrow shoulders. He is armed with a sword and longbow. "I've come here seeking knowledge of the strange religion that propered here once. Some things that are happening back home in Candlestick Lane seem to be related to it. Do you know what happened here?"



"No, I realy don't.  I was just told to get something from her or else..." Jen closes her eyes and looks away, "I just need to get something."

Jen almond shaped eyes of emerald are striking, and her medium skin is flawed only by the occasional bruise.  Her hair is dark black and somewhat short, perhaps a little unevenly cut.  As she relaxed, her long cloak opened up to reveal a shapely figure underneath and the cloathing of perhaps a bar maid, though it is dirty, with a bit of blood and torn in places.  She is rather short and slight.

[sblock=OOC]Any chance we can spot anything for builing a ramp of some kind?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well what in the name of the Jackal could that be?" shouted back Alexi. Sweet, sweet, what could be sweet.
> 
> Alexi had a thought. Burgi wasn't sweet to him, well to many people. But it was the only thing he could think that might be sweet. Besides he thought, if the little buggers were drunk the might roast each other or be easier to catch.
> 
> ...




Boar and Whale looked strangely at Alexis as he took cover behind his shield and drew out one of the many bottles of burgi that he had in his pack.  Burgi wasn't the sweetest stuff he'd ever tasted, but the swarm of dragons seemed to have a taste for everything else on the ship.

The wax seal broke easily and Alexi raised it up high.  Before him he could see Whale dashing across the deck at the nets, yelling something at Boar across the buzz of the swarm.  Dragon ran next to Alexi yelling at him something that was lost in the chaos.

A dragon landed on the lip of the bottle and growled at Alexi, then bit off a piece of the glass and crunched it loudly.  A second dragon flew across and tackled the first, knocking the bottle to the deck and spilling the precious liquor.  In seconds six of the creatures bathed in the fluid and began wrestling and biting each other, flames licked dangerously form their mouths and suddenly the entire group of them were in flames screaming.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> For a moment Ymris silently watches the creature gaze out the window.  "Those _hundreds_ out there..."  She waves absently towards the window Draconis looks out of.  "...what sort of lives have they had?  Brutish, short, full of misery.  It's likely you could _buy_ them for a few coppers but they lack education or skills that a man such as yourself might find useful.  I was trained in arms at Three Stone Green and tutored in the esoteric arts."  She pauses then blurts out, "And I don't give two figs for your coppers."  Again she motions towards the window.  "_They'll_ lick your boots and tell you what they think you want to hear but I'll tell you how I see it."




"I have heard of the people from Three Stone Green, I am not blind to the city and its workings.  So the only question left is," Senor Draconis turns to Ymris with no hint of amusement on his face.  "What _do_ you offer me, and how much will it cost me?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick shakes his head at the bones and then turns back to Jen. "I wonder if we could take some doors or shutters off the abandoned houses back across the bridge to make a ramp?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick shakes his head at the bones and then turns back to Jen. "I wonder if we could take some doors or shutters off the abandoned houses back across the bridge to make a ramp?"



Jen nods, "Yes, that may work."   

Jen helps Jazick gather materials to make a safe crossing ramp, though she struggles moving anything heavier than about 15 pounds.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I have heard of the people from Three Stone Green, I am not blind to the city and its workings.  So the only question left is," Senor Draconis turns to Ymris with no hint of amusement on his face.  "What _do_ you offer me, and how much will it cost me?"




"My skills as a warrior and a sorceress will be at your disposal."  Ymris looks at Draconis a moment before continuing.  "And I've little experience with wages.  I'll accept whatever amount you feel appropriate."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2006)

*Jazick*

Young Jazick seems to enjoy the chance to show off his strength for Jen. He comes up with some tools that look like they are better suited to opening locks or foiling traps than building a ramp, but does his best. Looking at their handywork Jazick comments,  "Well it isn't exactly the Bridge of Three Arches on the Grand Concourse, but it will serve."  Extending an arm he asks, "Shall we see what's on the other side of the grusome wall? Perhaps we can help each other. I'm seeking lore, old texts, scrolls, artwork, anything that can help me understand what is happening at home. I would be honored to help you with your own quest."


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Young Jazick seems to enjoy the chance to show off his strength for Jen. He comes up with some tools that look like they are better suited to opening locks or foiling traps than building a ramp, but does his best. Looking at their handywork Jazick comments,  "Well it isn't exactly the Bridge of Three Arches on the Grand Concourse, but it will serve."  Extending an arm he asks, "Shall we see what's on the other side of the grusome wall? Perhaps we can help each other. I'm seeking lore, old texts, scrolls, artwork, anything that can help me understand what is happening at home. I would be honored to help you with your own quest."



Jen seems suitibly impressed with Jazick's inginuity. Her smile brightens when he offers his arm, and she gladly accepts it, holding it close as she looks around wearily.  "Thank you, thank you so much.  They told me... told me to get some obsidean sceptre of some kind.  Or..." She stops, and holds on a bit tighter as they cross the pile of bones.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "My skills as a warrior and a sorceress will be at your disposal."  Ymris looks at Draconis a moment before continuing.  "And I've little experience with wages.  I'll accept whatever amount you feel appropriate."




Senor Draconis frowns, looking at Ymris with hardly an impressive gaze.  "You come and literally throw yourself at my feet for any money I choose, after you show your strong side.  I've been in this game a long time, and few people come to me under such conditions.  You'd have to understand my willingness to doubt your motives."

"Perhaps I should have you guard a warehouse for a year or two for a few silvers, or escort a wagon of cabbages a week for a few months, both tasks would be suited to your abilities since both soldiers and magic are such useful tools."

"Or perhaps you would like to tell me why you're really here Ymris, for a woman like yourself with a pouchful of silver couldn't be after a position in my regular schedule."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen seems suitibly impressed with Jazick's inginuity. Her smile brightens when he offers his arm, and she gladly accepts it, holding it close as she looks around wearily.  "Thank you, thank you so much.  They told me... told me to get some obsidean sceptre of some kind.  Or..." She stops, and holds on a bit tighter as they cross the pile of bones.




Jen and Jazick slowly and carefully crawled across the makeshift bridge that had been constructed from wooden planks and door fragments, each movement causing the feeble construction to wobble a little, but hold under the weight of the two.

The other side of the barrier opened the way towards the steps that lead up to the enormous cathedral doors that had been wedged open by debris some time ago.  Within, the cathedral seems unnaturally silent and a chill wind blows from within.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jen and Jazick slowly and carefully crawled across the makeshift bridge that had been constructed from wooden planks and door fragments, each movement causing the feeble construction to wobble a little, but hold under the weight of the two.
> 
> The other side of the barrier opened the way towards the steps that lead up to the enormous cathedral doors that had been wedged open by debris some time ago.  Within, the cathedral seems unnaturally silent and a chill wind blows from within.



Jen steps in, almost in awe, looking around.  "Why would someone abandon something so big?" she asks aloud. "Do you know what they used to do here?"

[sblock=OOC] Spot and listen checks [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Senor Draconis frowns, looking at Ymris with hardly an impressive gaze.  "You come and literally throw yourself at my feet for any money I choose, after you show your strong side.  I've been in this game a long time, and few people come to me under such conditions.  You'd have to understand my willingness to doubt your motives."
> 
> "Perhaps I should have you guard a warehouse for a year or two for a few silvers, or escort a wagon of cabbages a week for a few months, both tasks would be suited to your abilities since both soldiers and magic are such useful tools."
> 
> "Or perhaps you would like to tell me why you're really here Ymris, for a woman like yourself with a pouchful of silver couldn't be after a position in my regular schedule."




"Senor Draconis, my life previous has been isolated from the realities of a vast portion of Metropolis.  And yet, now, I find myself having to make my way, alone, in suburbs that are unknown to me and all the more dangerous because of that.  How long would it be before I am caught unawares and killed, enslaved, or worse?  You, sir, and the order that you impose around you so that you can do profitable business represent my best chance at survival.   If you choose to have me guard warehouses or escort cabbage carts then I'll do it.  If you feel my motives are still suspect then I shall continue on my way."  She stops speaking and, intently watching Draconis, awaits his reply.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Senor Draconis, my life previous has been isolated from the realities of a vast portion of Metropolis.  And yet, now, I find myself having to make my way, alone, in suburbs that are unknown to me and all the more dangerous because of that.  How long would it be before I am caught unawares and killed, enslaved, or worse?  You, sir, and the order that you impose around you so that you can do profitable business represent my best chance at survival.   If you choose to have me guard warehouses or escort cabbage carts then I'll do it.  If you feel my motives are still suspect then I shall continue on my way."  She stops speaking and, intently watching Draconis, awaits his reply.




Senor Draconis raises his hand and speaks quickly, "Don't be so hasty m'dear, you just have to understand my reluctance to hire somebody off the street so quickly, people in my position have enemies you know."

He beams a large wicked grin at Ymris, showing the sharp teeth that line his mouth.  "I could always use someone like you, I just need a little reassurance that's all."

The lizard-like man walks across to the fireplace and climbs a small ladder so he can reach the mantlepiece.  Atop it he lifts a steel scroll case and gingerly returns to the ground, presenting the item to Ymris.

"Usually I use another courier to transport items like this, but he met with an unfortunate accident some days ago.  It is not a dangerous item, simply a map of little value to those that cannot recognize what it is.  I need it taken to business partners of mine in the old District of Leagues, little more than a few hours from here.  The path is safe, there are few hazards on the way, it should be easy."

His face loses all humour, "Should be easy, but I've lost one courier already with another copy of this map, see that this one isn't lost and you'll be compensated more than a few coppers, understood?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen steps in, almost in awe, looking around.  "Why would someone abandon something so big?" she asks aloud. "Do you know what they used to do here?"
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Spot and listen checks [/sblock]




[sblock]Spot and Listen checks (DC 1) +>1 - Success, well done!   
...maybe my NPCs meed more ranks in subtlety or encounter avoidance...[/sblock]

The cathedral's enourmous worship hall could easily have once held hundreds of faithful, but now the hall is empty and each sound made echoes ominously within.  Directly ahead of Jen and Jazick an ancient alter still has religious relics decorating it, tapers still burn in homage to the lost god, and a small chime lays in wait for somebody to use it once more.

A figure in pitch black robes with ivory trimmings bends over the alter, hands on each side of it and head down looking at the stoney surface, unaware of the intruders.  His robes cover every inch of his body, and the chill wind causes his long hood to sway delicately from side to side.

Behind Jen and Jazick the noise of rattling boards alerts them, and a quick glance shows a pack of jackals attempting to cross the barrier using the same flimsy boards that the two had only just used.  One was already halfway across and the rest were lining up to gain access to the cathedral behind it.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Boar and Whale looked strangely at Alexis as he took cover behind his shield and drew out one of the many bottles of burgi that he had in his pack.  Burgi wasn't the sweetest stuff he'd ever tasted, but the swarm of dragons seemed to have a taste for everything else on the ship.
> 
> The wax seal broke easily and Alexi raised it up high.  Before him he could see Whale dashing across the deck at the nets, yelling something at Boar across the buzz of the swarm.  Dragon ran next to Alexi yelling at him something that was lost in the chaos.
> 
> A dragon landed on the lip of the bottle and growled at Alexi, then bit off a piece of the glass and crunched it loudly.  A second dragon flew across and tackled the first, knocking the bottle to the deck and spilling the precious liquor.  In seconds six of the creatures bathed in the fluid and began wrestling and biting each other, flames licked dangerously form their mouths and suddenly the entire group of them were in flames screaming.




Alexi stomped on the flames partly to kill the dragons, but mostly to pus out the fire, though he knw the alcohol would burn out with out setting the wood ablaze. He turns to Dragon 
shouting "What?" over the din of the dragons and the river.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi stomped on the flames partly to kill the dragons, but mostly to pus out the fire, though he knw the alcohol would burn out with out setting the wood ablaze. He turns to Dragon
> shouting "What?" over the din of the dragons and the river.




"_They're attracted to the tar on the ship, we need more of your bugi that's not enough!_"

Alexi looked at the swarm of dragons that were slowly tearing the ship apart, they seemed to relish more in chewing anything that had tar on it, or had touched tar, the sailors seemed only targets if they annoyed them.  With hundreds of dragons to deal with the crew began to panic, and the four knights could only watch as the chaos reigned unchecked for the time being.  There had to be something else they could do...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jazick*

Scrambling quick Jazick reaches for the makeshift bridge and tries to pull it down to prevent more of these jackals from getting in. "Jen! I think maybe the bones have been keeping the jackals out."


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Scrambling quick Jazick reaches for the makeshift bridge and tries to pull it down to prevent more of these jackals from getting in. "Jen! I think maybe the bones have been keeping the jackals out."



Jen immediately runs to help, adding what little strength she could to help Jazick pull in the bridge.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "_They're attracted to the tar on the ship, we need more of your bugi that's not enough!_"
> 
> Alexi looked at the swarm of dragons that were slowly tearing the ship apart, they seemed to relish more in chewing anything that had tar on it, or had touched tar, the sailors seemed only targets if they annoyed them.  With hundreds of dragons to deal with the crew began to panic, and the four knights could only watch as the chaos reigned unchecked for the time being.  There had to be something else they could do...




Alexi looks around and grabs the nearest crewman. Grabbing him by the arm he hauls him back into the cabins to better hear him.
"Pitch! Do you have any barrels of pitch or tar aboard? We need any you can find! IF you value you life you will find some!" he shouts at the crewman.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Senor Draconis raises his hand and speaks quickly, "Don't be so hasty m'dear, you just have to understand my reluctance to hire somebody off the street so quickly, people in my position have enemies you know."
> 
> He beams a large wicked grin at Ymris, showing the sharp teeth that line his mouth.  "I could always use someone like you, I just need a little reassurance that's all."
> 
> ...




Ymris accepts the steel scroll case from Draconis with a bow.  "I understand.  To whom do I make delivery and how do I find them?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen immediately runs to help, adding what little strength she could to help Jazick pull in the bridge.




The planks were easy to dislodge, and as soon as Lazick and Jen had moved the first, the rest wavered and fell apart.  The Jackal that was halfway across fell into the barrier of bones, impaling itself and screaming in pain.  The creature was in the centre of the barrier, fully impaled on several jagged bones, but hardly close to dying, it's screams would echo through the cathedral for hours to come, maybe even days...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi looks around and grabs the nearest crewman. Grabbing him by the arm he hauls him back into the cabins to better hear him.
> "Pitch! Do you have any barrels of pitch or tar aboard? We need any you can find! IF you value you life you will find some!" he shouts at the crewman.




Some of the crew dived past Alexi and ran into the storage lockers, glad to to anything to get away from the barrage of flame that the swarm spat at them.  The dragons seemed more interested in the deck than anything else, but the danger of even one stray fire kept the sailors scrambling across the barge.

Pushing a large tub on wheels each, four sailors quickly made their way onto the decks with mops and tar buckets, looking expectantly at Alexi.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris accepts the steel scroll case from Draconis with a bow.  "I understand.  To whom do I make delivery and how do I find them?"




With a smile Senor Draconis explained, "Devries is his name.  He currently works out of an old university in the District of Leagues to the east.  The roads that lead to the area are wide and well travelled, some even have protection paid for.  The university can be found by simply asking residents, it was once called the Zimmerman School for Ladies."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Some of the crew dived past Alexi and ran into the storage lockers, glad to to anything to get away from the barrage of flame that the swarm spat at them.  The dragons seemed more interested in the deck than anything else, but the danger of even one stray fire kept the sailors scrambling across the barge.
> 
> Pushing a large tub on wheels each, four sailors quickly made their way onto the decks with mops and tar buckets, looking expectantly at Alexi.




"Do you have a dingy?"Alexi shouts at one, while directing the others to dip the mops in the pitch and then wave them about over the side of the ship.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Do you have a dingy?"Alexi shouts at one, while directing the others to dip the mops in the pitch and then wave them about over the side of the ship.




"A _what_?" The sailors begins to wave their mops, attracting small numbers of dragons that lick at the tar, unfortunately more cluster around the buckets, fighting each other to drink deeply from the tar vats.

Alexi looks around and lays eyes on what he seeks.  "Rowboat?" the sailor calls, "Yeah, we got a few."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "A _what_?" The sailors begins to wave their mops, attracting small numbers of dragons that lick at the tar, unfortunately more cluster around the buckets, fighting each other to drink deeply from the tar vats.
> 
> Alexi looks around and lays eyes on what he seeks.  "Rowboat?" the sailor calls, "Yeah, we got a few."




"Good, pour a dozen buckets worth of pitch into a rowboat, cover the damn thing! Then set it adrift off the side, that should attract many of the little buggers. Do that with each rowboat!" shouts Alexi to the crew man.

Going baback over to Boar and Whale and Dragon, Alexi shouts, "We're giving them a distraction.  Boar, make sure those oxen keep moving and kill any dragon too stupid to follow the rowboats."

Alexi grabs Whale and points to the dragons sitting on the lip of the tar vat.
"Kill those without spilling a drop" he shouts.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The planks were easy to dislodge, and as soon as Lazick and Jen had moved the first, the rest wavered and fell apart.  The Jackal that was halfway across fell into the barrier of bones, impaling itself and screaming in pain.  The creature was in the centre of the barrier, fully impaled on several jagged bones, but hardly close to dying, it's screams would echo through the cathedral for hours to come, maybe even days...



Jen turns and shudders.  She quickly tries to talk about something else.  "Who do you supose that is?" she says, pointing to the main in robes.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Good, pour a dozen buckets worth of pitch into a rowboat, cover the damn thing! Then set it adrift off the side, that should attract many of the little buggers. Do that with each rowboat!" shouts Alexi to the crew man.
> 
> Going baback over to Boar and Whale and Dragon, Alexi shouts, "We're giving them a distraction.  Boar, make sure those oxen keep moving and kill any dragon too stupid to follow the rowboats."
> 
> ...




Minutes past slowly as the dozens of dragons swarmed the barge, feasting upon anything that took their fancy.  By now the knights’ armour was blackened with dozens of flame strikes, though little damage past scorching and uncomfortable heat bothered Alexi.  The sailors brought dozens of vats of tar onto the deck, covered by the actions of the knights to beat the creatures away long enough for the crew to fill the rowboats and cut them loose.

The entire ordeal had taken nearly half an hour and almost a dozen lives.  Dragon stood over one of the severely burnt crewmen and swore.  “Little bastards, those things are nothing but the plague.  Didn’t know they came out this far.”

He held his hands across the brow of the injured sailor and spoke, “Zchrack thar maen, tel daronian!”  The man’s skin renewed slowly, causing the man to scream in pain and the wound was forced from his body, in seconds though the pain had past and he was on his feet again.

Whale had removed his helm and shook his head so that his fat bearded chin wobbled, “Let’s jus’ hope we don’t yer little children again then Dragon.”

Across the waves a dozen small boats swarmed with fighting dragons as the barge passed by them, the heavy oxen dragging the mighty vessel towards the far shore.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With a smile Senor Draconis explained, "Devries is his name.  He currently works out of an old university in the District of Leagues to the east.  The roads that lead to the area are wide and well travelled, some even have protection paid for.  The university can be found by simply asking residents, it was once called the Zimmerman School for Ladies."




As Ymris secures the scroll case deep within her pack she repeats Senor Draconis' directions.  "Deliver the case to Devries at the Zimmerman School for Ladies in the District of Leagues."  She nods to herself, convinced that she has committed the directions to memory.  "If there is nothing else then I'll be off."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> As Ymris secures the scroll case deep within her pack she repeats Senor Draconis' directions.  "Deliver the case to Devries at the Zimmerman School for Ladies in the District of Leagues."  She nods to herself, convinced that she has committed the directions to memory.  "If there is nothing else then I'll be off."




Senor Draconis reached into his pocket and drew out a single silver coin, flipping it through the air towards Ymris.  "Consider this a down-payment.  Now don't dally."  He had turned and left the room before Ymris even caught the coin, so it was doubtful he notice what had occurred.

In mid-air the coin spun and caught a single ray of light from a nearby candle, gleamed, and landed in Ymris's hand as a single golden coin.  It was hot, almost scolding her hand.  On on side was an image of Metropolis, the other had a regal woman's face, one that Ymris had seen before...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Jen turns and shudders.  She quickly tries to talk about something else.  "Who do you supose that is?" she says, pointing to the main in robes.




Jazick turns quickly from the fallen Jackal. "I hope it is someone who can help us. I guess at least one follower survived whatever befell this place. It seems odd that he has taken no notice of us. Shall we try to get his attention or wait until he stops praying or whatever he's doing?" His voice is soft and a little nervous.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick turns quickly from the fallen Jackal. "I hope it is someone who can help us. I guess at least one follower survived whatever befell this place. It seems odd that he has taken no notice of us. Shall we try to get his attention or wait until he stops praying or whatever he's doing?" His voice is soft and a little nervous.



"Let's approach quietly.  Perhaps he'll notice us, but we can try to not disturb him," Jen says.  If Jazick agrees, she will approach quietly with Jazick.

[sblock=ooc]Move silently, though more to just avoid distrubing what the man is doing than actualy hiding.[/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Corbin's voice stopped all conversation as the three scrabbled across stone grasping at daggers and small swords that lay nearby.  "Who...who are you?  Get back, you'll not take us!"




Corbin started and took a small step back from the group, then raised his hands and smiled warmly.  "Relax, it's okay.  I'm a researcher myself.  Corbin Deeppouch."  He extended a hand in greeting.  "I think somebody wanted me to come here and see if I could lend a hand."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

Jazick nods and says, "No point in waiting for the Jackals to find another way in." He moves forward with his companion. He puts a hand to his sword hilt and then thinks better of it. He settles for trying to look confident, yet non-threatening which comes across as walking stiffly yet smiling and open handed.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Corbin started and took a small step back from the group, then raised his hands and smiled warmly.  "Relax, it's okay.  I'm a researcher myself.  Corbin Deeppouch."  He extended a hand in greeting.  "I think somebody wanted me to come here and see if I could lend a hand."




There was something in the way that they looked at Corbin that disturbed him a little, their eyes betrayed their initial reaction, though all Corbin could gleam was that it was not a reaction of joy or kindness.

They each looked at his hand as if it were on fire, but one eventually reluctantly stepped forward and grasped it.  "You...you're Corbin?"  They glanced at each other as if they desperately wished to have a silent conversation, in the end it seemed that they had no choice but to continue this endevour.

Their behaviour was more than strange to Corbin, but he'd been away from people for so long now, unearthing parts of the Outskirts that others seemed to afraid to step near.  This place wasn't so bad, good weather, nice food (when it could be scavenged), though the company up until now was a little sparse.

"We're currently working on the theological and metaphysical differences between the studies that we have discovered on tablets that we have unearthed from below.  We got word that you have also a tablet that may help us in our discoveries, we have dozens of pieces to translate."

There was a cry from below and one of the Leaguers scrambled across to the shaft and looked down.  "Looks like we've found another chamber, that makes twelve now.  We'll have to send people to get more food if we're going to stay here and study all the chamber art, we've only got a few days left."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick nods and says, "No point in waiting for the Jackals to find another way in." He moves forward with his companion. He puts a hand to his sword hilt and then thinks better of it. He settles for trying to look confident, yet non-threatening which comes across as walking stiffly yet smiling and open handed.




Jazick and Jen padded forward carefully, their footsteps masked easily by the echos of the screaming jackal.  The robed figure seemed less than interested in the noise that attacked the traveller's ears though, for he had yet to move an inch from his position.  The chill wind picked up a little, blowing at Jen's hair and causing the two to gasp their clothes tighter about them, though the figure up ahead seemed unconcerned, his robes rustling in the breeze.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Senor Draconis reached into his pocket and drew out a single silver coin, flipping it through the air towards Ymris.  "Consider this a down-payment.  Now don't dally."  He had turned and left the room before Ymris even caught the coin, so it was doubtful he notice what had occurred.
> 
> In mid-air the coin spun and caught a single ray of light from a nearby candle, gleamed, and landed in Ymris's hand as a single golden coin.  It was hot, almost scolding her hand.  On on side was an image of Metropolis, the other had a regal woman's face, one that Ymris had seen before...




Though Draconis had already left Ymris stands staring at the coin gleaming goldly on her palm.  The image of the woman's face, the face from her dream, sends a chill racing down her neck and spine.  She flips the coin, looking at both sides, then slowly closes her fingers around it and tucks it into her pouch.

Mind spinning with resurfacing memories of dream she quickly slips her pack onto her shoulders and exits the building to the street.  Though she doesn't immediately spot him Ymris senses Ragged Thom and sends him feelings of urgency and possible danger before heading eastward towards the District of Leagues.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Though Draconis had already left Ymris stands staring at the coin gleaming goldly on her palm.  The image of the woman's face, the face from her dream, sends a chill racing down her neck and spine.  She flips the coin, looking at both sides, then slowly closes her fingers around it and tucks it into her pouch.
> 
> Mind spinning with resurfacing memories of dream she quickly slips her pack onto her shoulders and exits the building to the street.  Though she doesn't immediately spot him Ymris senses Ragged Thom and sends him feelings of urgency and possible danger before heading eastward towards the District of Leagues.




Old Thom was the first to dart out into the rain for once, yeowling at nothing in particular and looking miserable as a wet cat could.  He bolted ahead down the street ahead of Ymris, the right way for a change, and occasionally waited beside a building for her to catch up before he yeowled again and patted off across the ruined cobblestones once more.

From what Senor Draconis had said, this journey was to be an easy and short one.  The District of Leagues was only a few hours away, and as she travelled towards it, the presence of armed guards grew in proportion to the shops that appeared.  A commercial district slowly grew around the two as they walked, though the people didn’t get much happier or well off.

The suburb built up around her, and after two solid hours of walking many of the buildings were five stories tall at least.  Most were apartment blocks, but some were farms, inns or dozens of shops crammed together in what they called Blockmarkets*.

The markets came and went, offering little for Ymris.  Old Thom seemed a little more comfortable here as the vermin ran free, safe from starving desperate people that would eat anything that moved.  Crowds ignored him, and shopkeepers did not try to add him to their wares.

Thunder boomed softly in the distance and an unexpected warm breeze blew through the streets for a moment, lifting people’s spirits a little, before being sucked into the cold streets and plunging the suburb into depression once more.

Old signs hung limply on iron posts, pointing the District of Leagues that Ymris sought.  Wagons and travellers bustled through the streets back and forth, and eventually the large compounds that comprised the eight universities and schools that was the District was in sight.  Hundreds of people, students, merchants, travellers, scholars and sages ran through the streets trying to cover themselves, and their books, as the rain assaulted them.

Old Thom ducked in between Ymris’s legs as she made her way into Adzan Square, the large meeting of streets where the front of all eight school met, looking for cover from the unforgiving feet of running students.  It was easy enough for Ymris to stop and question someone to the nature of her target, and a hastily pointed finger showed the way to a large compound surrounded by high stone walls containing at least a dozen small buildings and one large ten storey school that towered over the rest.  One the closed iron gates, next to the dozen armed guards that stood in the streets, rested a sign.

_The Zimmerman School for Girls​_
[sblock]*Blockmarkets typically filled with people selling wares that were imported from neighbouring suburbs or retrieved from the sewers.  Many of them sold little more than food or trinkets to those that could afford both, but recently entire blockmarkets had converted to water purification businesses to cope with the unending storm that hung over the city.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jazick and Jen padded forward carefully, their footsteps masked easily by the echos of the screaming jackal.  The robed figure seemed less than interested in the noise that attacked the traveller's ears though, for he had yet to move an inch from his position.  The chill wind picked up a little, blowing at Jen's hair and causing the two to gasp their clothes tighter about them, though the figure up ahead seemed unconcerned, his robes rustling in the breeze.



Jen steped a bit closer, hoping to examine him a bit.  "Um, excuse me, sir?" she says to the figure.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen steped a bit closer, hoping to examine him a bit.  "Um, excuse me, sir?" she says to the figure.




There is no response from the figure, but as moves closer his robes move once more, revealing the bleached white bones beneath the robes.  Whoever it was died here and hadn't moved since, his skeleton locked into place attached to the alter.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There is no response from the figure, but as moves closer his robes move once more, revealing the bleached white bones beneath the robes.  Whoever it was died here and hadn't moved since, his skeleton locked into place attached to the alter.



"Must have been devoted," Jan says as she takes a quick look around the alter, to see if there is anything on it, around it, or perhaps in it, of significance.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Minutes past slowly as the dozens of dragons swarmed the barge, feasting upon anything that took their fancy.  By now the knights’ armour was blackened with dozens of flame strikes, though little damage past scorching and uncomfortable heat bothered Alexi.  The sailors brought dozens of vats of tar onto the deck, covered by the actions of the knights to beat the creatures away long enough for the crew to fill the rowboats and cut them loose.
> 
> The entire ordeal had taken nearly half an hour and almost a dozen lives.  Dragon stood over one of the severely burnt crewmen and swore.  “Little bastards, those things are nothing but the plague.  Didn’t know they came out this far.”
> 
> ...




Alexi looks at Dragon "Neat trick that. You ought to show me how to do it sometime" he says with a smile as he helps the injured man to his feet.

"Where do those little pests come from?" he asked


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2006)

*Jazick*

"I knew he was too still." He examines the candles on the alter. "I wonder who lit the candles or if they are magical?"  He joins Jen in examining the body and the alter.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi looks at Dragon "Neat trick that. You ought to show me how to do it sometime" he says with a smile as he helps the injured man to his feet.
> 
> "Where do those little pests come from?" he asked




“They hang around docks mostly, usually it takes a lot for them to swarm like that.  My family breeds them for hunting and prestige mainly, they’re usually fairly tame once you remove their plasma glands.*”

Sailors watched with fascination as one of the boats exploded into flames and dozens of tiny dragons flew screaming into the fog.  Soon enough they were left behind, forced out of the minds of the crewmen as they returned to work.

Within an hour dark shapes loomed through the fog on the far shore, large buildings took substance through the fog, and soon the streets of the city we in view once more.  The far shore was deserted and all of the buildings were in complete ruins.

The Whale leaned heavily on Alexi’s shoulder.  “Welcome to the Outskirts boy, you’ll love it here, if we survive.”

As the barge docked the sailors prepared crossbows and watched the streets carefully as the knights led their horses onto the pier.  There was a muttered farewell by the Captain before the oxen were whipped to move the barge back onto the waters as fast as it could.

The rain pelted against the knights on the lonely shore.

“This is possibly the most dangerous place in the world gentlemen.”  Boar slowly removed his heavy gauntlets and helm, resting them on his lap as he turned to the others.  His neck was scarred badly and his hands looked scarred by fire.  “This is my third journey, I know how bad this can get.”

His hands moved purposely through the air as he chanted. _“Su regar, al marn, telle pharn.”_  Light glowed softly from his hands, then each of the knight’s breastplates showed similar illumination before fading.

“We must make plans of attack gentlemen.”

[sblock]*The Wagondriver’s Guide to Metropolis has much to say on the subject of Dragons, little of it good.  The mighty creatures of myth that devoured armies and stole princesses are far from the dragons we know of today in the city, for our dragons can be seen in dozens and are regularly targeted for extermination to prevent large scale fires.
The Dragon’s fiery breath usually burns out of existence seconds after striking its target, the heat and flame dissipating too swiftly to force dense combustibles to ignite.  This is not the case with thatch roofing and other tinder-like substances.
It is lucky that the largest populations of dragons are located in areas that possess vast amounts of water.  The dragons have a taste for ‘sweet’ liquids, mainly alcohol and pitch.  The heat that their plasma glands generate transform the fumes from the liquids into a sweet sticky substance that is akin to an addictive foodstuff to humans.
Dragons that have had their glands removed seem to be content to live on a stable diet of pigeons and rats.  Without the gland to transform the fumes, the liquids lose all appeal. [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I knew he was too still." He examines the candles on the alter. "I wonder who lit the candles or if they are magical?"  He joins Jen in examining the body and the alter.




Brief examination shows nothing more of note from the alter.  The burning tapers must have been lit by somebody in the last hour or so, but the dust that rested upon the alter and skeleton was enough to show that neither had moved for some time.

The cathedral around them was huge, with dozens of doors as well as balconies several stories up that allowed people to look out over the congregation.  One could spend their whole lives here without exploring every room in the building, and with no-one to guide them, Jen and Jazick were in for a long day.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Old Thom ducked in between Ymris’s legs as she made her way into Adzan Square, the large meeting of streets where the front of all eight school met, looking for cover from the unforgiving feet of running students.  It was easy enough for Ymris to stop and question someone to the nature of her target, and a hastily pointed finger showed the way to a large compound surrounded by high stone walls containing at least a dozen small buildings and one large ten storey school that towered over the rest.  One the closed iron gates, next to the dozen armed guards that stood in the streets, rested a sign.
> 
> _The Zimmerman School for Girls​_




Ymris stands on Adzan Square looking the place over as Thom twines around her ankles avoiding the running residents and falling rain.  She eyes the compound pointed out to her by the one student she managed to stop and wonders in which building she'll find Devries.  With a shrug she steps forward moving towards the iron gates.  As she approaches the guards she calls out, "I'm looking for Devries."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris stands on Adzan Square looking the place over as Thom twines around her ankles avoiding the running residents and falling rain.  She eyes the compound pointed out to her by the one student she managed to stop and wonders in which building she'll find Devries.  With a shrug she steps forward moving towards the iron gates.  As she approaches the guards she calls out, "I'm looking for Devries."




The guards look down their nose at the approaching woman without emotion.  Each of the guards was alert to their surroundings, scanning the crowd, nodding to girls that passed through the gate, each of them looked ready to respond to trouble.

"Where's your pass?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Brief examination shows nothing more of note from the alter.  The burning tapers must have been lit by somebody in the last hour or so, but the dust that rested upon the alter and skeleton was enough to show that neither had moved for some time.
> 
> The cathedral around them was huge, with dozens of doors as well as balconies several stories up that allowed people to look out over the congregation.  One could spend their whole lives here without exploring every room in the building, and with no-one to guide them, Jen and Jazick were in for a long day.



"Where do we start?  Maybe there's a library or storage room, or perhaps a priest's room where we can find what you and I are looking for." Jen says.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick takes in the vastness of the place. "I suppose we better get started. This place is just so big," he says making an expansive gesture with his arms. "As you say a libaray would be good, perhaps the offices of the important priests? Something frightful must have happened here. I think we should stick together even though we could cover more ground apart," he adds protectively. "Someone must have lit those candles recently. If we could find them, then perhaps they could guide us." Inspiration striking he looks down. "If someone comes to change the candles regularly then perhaps there is a path in the dust or a trail of dripped wax?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick takes in the vastness of the place. "I suppose we better get started. This place is just so big," he says making an expansive gesture with his arms. "As you say a libaray would be good, perhaps the offices of the important priests? Something frightful must have happened here. I think we should stick together even though we could cover more ground apart," he adds protectively. "Someone must have lit those candles recently. If we could find them, then perhaps they could guide us." Inspiration striking he looks down. "If someone comes to change the candles regularly then perhaps there is a path in the dust or a trail of dripped wax?"




[sblock]Jazick Search check (DC 12) +20 - Success
Jen Search check (DC 12) +15 - Success
Jen Survival check (DC 10) +14 - Success
Jazick Survival check (DC 10) +11[/sblock]

The floor had not been disturbed for some time, the barrier of ivory outside had kept the curious away.  It was strange that there was no evidence of looting within the cathedral, the people of the suburb must've had more important matters at hand, or respect for the great structure.

Dust was layered thick on the floor, but both Jen and Jazick's keen eyes could see a disturbance as well as tiny droplets of wax spattered on the cold stone floor.  It was a trail, though not an easy one to follow, whoever was moving around had a routine that required moving through many of the lesser rooms on the ground floor.

It took some time following the tracks, but after half an hour tracking the scuff marks traversing walkways that skirted the upper levels of the cathedral hall, Jen and Jazick came to an open door to a study.

Within the skeletal frame of a man held the remains of a melted candle in one hand.  In front of him a large box of candles and an odd looking flint-device.  The room itself looked like a small library of sorts, containing probably less than a hundred books.  Obviously not the most important room in the building, but perhaps could offer something of use.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The guards look down their nose at the approaching woman without emotion.  Each of the guards was alert to their surroundings, scanning the crowd, nodding to girls that passed through the gate, each of them looked ready to respond to trouble.
> 
> "Where's your pass?"




Ymris frowns.  "I'm just a messenger.  No one said anything about needing a pass."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris frowns.  "I'm just a messenger.  No one said anything about needing a pass."




The guard sneers at Ymris through his half-helm, "Get out of here then."  The other guards take notice of his comment and focus a little of their attention on the event.  It seemed that the school had a strict admission, one that Ymris didn't exactly fit into.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Within the skeletal frame of a man held the remains of a melted candle in one hand.  In front of him a large box of candles and an odd looking flint-device.  The room itself looked like a small library of sorts, containing probably less than a hundred books.  Obviously not the most important room in the building, but perhaps could offer something of use.



"He didn't light the candles like that, did he?" Jen asks, a little unsure.

She enters slowly, looking around carefully for signs of life or movement in the room.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The guard sneers at Ymris through his half-helm, "Get out of here then."  The other guards take notice of his comment and focus a little of their attention on the event.  It seemed that the school had a strict admission, one that Ymris didn't exactly fit into.




Ymris looks at the guard and hooks a thumb in her belt letting her hand rest near her pouch.  "I've a message to deliver; any way I can enter without a pass?"  She watches the guard closely trying to read the fellow to determine how he might react if she offered him a bit of coin.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "He didn't light the candles like that, did he?" Jen asks, a little unsure.
> 
> She enters slowly, looking around carefully for signs of life or movement in the room.




The room is cold and empty, the only movement that has occured recently has come from the skeleton.  The only feelling of life from the area came from the echoing wails of the jackal far below.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris looks at the guard and hooks a thumb in her belt letting her hand rest near her pouch.  "I've a message to deliver; any way I can enter without a pass?"  She watches the guard closely trying to read the fellow to determine how he might react if she offered him a bit of coin.




At the sight of Ymris’ movement the guard’s sword slid inches from its scabbard.  The other guards came instantly aware of the potential threat and turned towards her, though their experienced stance gave no room for any to sneak past them into the estate.

“Take your business elsewhere woman, we have no time for you here.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The room is cold and empty, the only movement that has occured recently has come from the skeleton.  The only feelling of life from the area came from the echoing wails of the jackal far below.



"Even in death they continue their work..." Jen says, in a mixture of feer and admiration.  She begins to examine the books, but is constantly checking back on the skeleton for movement.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At the sight of Ymris’ movement the guard’s sword slid inches from its scabbard.  The other guards came instantly aware of the potential threat and turned towards her, though their experienced stance gave no room for any to sneak past them into the estate.
> 
> “Take your business elsewhere woman, we have no time for you here.”




Ymris takes a step backward before turning and walking away from the gate and the hostile guards.  As she walks away she scans Adzan Square for a street vender or a tavern, anyone who might be selling a bit of hot meat and drink and might have a bit of information about the local area.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Even in death they continue their work..." Jen says, in a mixture of feer and admiration.  She begins to examine the books, but is constantly checking back on the skeleton for movement.




*Minor Library of Zsath*
_an OOC post_​
There are dozens of books in this minor library, listed below are a selection of interesting ones.  Each is bound in a heavy cover and possesses some element of interesting knowledge or physical design.  All of the other books are in poor condition, contain potentially useless information, or are too complicated to discern.
Should you choose to take or read any of the texts, please note them on your character sheet.  Failure to do this will force me to assume that you have discarded or forgotten the information within.  Note that each of the books weigh at least 20lb, choose wisely (the books may contain info handy later on that is not apparent here).

[sblock=A View of the Economy of the Dead]
This text details the economical benefits of animating mindless undead and using them in laborious positions.  It discusses their abilities to function in work environments, their costings, and comparative calculations against living workers.  There is a large section of the tome dedicated to estimating the cost of free will, initiative and creativeness.  A small formulaic ritual is shown at the rear to show how free will can be increased in living workers should they be required.
_Possessing:_ Taking this tome will grant the owner a +1 equipment bonus to Knowledge (local – sewer community) checks and +1 to Diplomacy checks when dealing with sewer dwellers in long negotiations.
_Learning:_ With three hours of study one can master the Ritual of One.  If given three minutes to meditate, the ritual grants a +1 bonus on all Will saves for an hour.  The ritual must be studied from the book every week to remember the subtle mental exercises. [/sblock]

[sblock=Necromancy: a Three Edged Blade?]
A book based on the necro-elemental structure of magic.  Unlike most other magic necromancies effect reaches into other realities, pulling at souls and manipulating the basic rules of reality.  It goes into great detail about the manipulation of souls and the effects on the mortal coil that they touch.
_Possessing:_ This book grants a +2 equipment bonus to Knowledge (religion) checks concerning undead.
_Learning:_ Studying the book once per week for two months (and 1/wk afterwards) allows clerics that rebuke undead to do it at one level higher than normal.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bridging the Mortal Chasm: Speaking with the Dead]
This text talks of the social requirements of speaking with spirits, calling the dead and placating angry ghosts.
_Possessing:_ Allows a person to prepare Speak with Dead as if it were a spell level lower.
_Learning:_ After studying for a week, then once per week afterwards, grants a +2 bonus to all Diplomacy, Sense Motive and Intimidate checks against undead.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Anatomy of Healing Prayers]
Details the manipulating forces of life in the world.  It also details surgery procedures and invasive healing spells that deal with dramatic life-saving healing spells coupled with regular healing skills.
_Possessing:_ Grants a +2 equipment bonus to Heal checks.
_Learning:_ Grants a cleric the ability to cast all Raise and Resurrection spells at one spell level lower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Physical Manifestations and the Consequences on Reality]
Discusses the ramifications of binding powerful magics to items, as well as the rituals required to tame the backlash of uncontrolled energies.  It details dozens of artefacts of Zsath, their uses, and their possible creation methods.
_Possessing:_ Grants the Craft Wondrous Item feat is used, but triples the creation time of items.
_Learning:_ If referencing the book (taking two full rounds) the PC may add a +5 bonus to Use Magic Device checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Azot shoulded a heavy door open and walked through the hall of an abandoned inn, his eyes careful to note the shuffling of homeless in the shadows.  Climbing the stairway to the fourth floor, the dwarf pushed open a shutter that fell into the alley below with a clatter.
> 
> From here the view was less than spectacular, everything looked the same.  There were streets, buildings, people, and everything was shades of grey.  Surely divine questers were supposed to be guided by visions and portents in their journey, clues on how to reach their goal.  Perhaps that strange ogre-man could've told him more, explained in more detail, anything.
> 
> A sweet sickly stench blew through the streets for a moment, distracting the dwarf from his musings.  In the darkness below shadows flickered, but Azot's eyes pieced the darkness with ease and allowed him to see the dwarfs running along the alleyway carrying a long wooden chest.




While Azot did not care if the dwarves below were runners for what the Upworlders called a temple, or if they were simply looters of those around them, they were what he had once been before his rebirth in Sebek's embrace and perhaps he could use that to his advantage.

_'If they are predators, I will show them Sebek's children are not prey. If they are runners they can guide me to their center and I can speak with the learned ones there.'_

Pulling the hood of his cloak down, Azot returned to the streets and began following the fleeing dwarves.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=A View of the Economy of the Dead]
> This text details the economical benefits of animating mindless undead and using them in laborious positions.  It discusses their abilities to function in work environments, their costings, and comparative calculations against living workers.  There is a large section of the tome dedicated to estimating the cost of free will, initiative and creativeness.  A small formulaic ritual is shown at the rear to show how free will can be increased in living workers should they be required.
> _Possessing:_ Taking this tome will grant the owner a +1 equipment bonus to Knowledge (local – sewer community) checks and +1 to Diplomacy checks when dealing with sewer dwellers in long negotiations.
> _Learning:_ With three hours of study one can master the Ritual of One.  If given three minutes to meditate, the ritual grants a +1 bonus on all Will saves for an hour.  The ritual must be studied from the book every week to remember the subtle mental exercises. [/sblock]



Jen flips through one of the books quickly and then stashes it in her pack quietly.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris takes a step backward before turning and walking away from the gate and the hostile guards.  As she walks away she scans Adzan Square for a street vender or a tavern, anyone who might be selling a bit of hot meat and drink and might have a bit of information about the local area.




[sblock]Gather Information (DC 10) +8 - Failure[/sblock]

It seemed that Adzan Square was surrounded by the compounds of the schools, but dozens of eatery carts dotted the square, providing food and drink to those with coins.  Ymris spent some time wandering the carts and filling her belly, as well as that of the yeowing Thom.  A few people chatted with her over her meals, but at the end she had more substance in her belly than her mind.

It seemed that each of the compounds had their own private army to protect them against other schools.  It was widely thought that "rogue scholars" existed that raided other campus' for valuable knowledge, and that the valuable that lined the halls of the great buildings were beacons to burglars and mercenaries.

It was a very paranoid place to live for the professors and other teachers, though it seemed that the Zimmerman School for Girls took their security more seriously than others, as if they had the greatest secrets of all the schools.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> While Azot did not care if the dwarves below were runners for what the Upworlders called a temple, or if they were simply looters of those around them, they were what he had once been before his rebirth in Sebek's embrace and perhaps he could use that to his advantage.
> 
> _'If they are predators, I will show them Sebek's children are not prey. If they are runners they can guide me to their center and I can speak with the learned ones there.'_
> 
> Pulling the hood of his cloak down, Azot returned to the streets and began following the fleeing dwarves.




[sblock]Knowledge (local - DC 10) +8 - Failure[/sblock]

The dwarves darted through the streets making it difficult for Azot to keep pace with them, even the heavy chest seemed to not slow them down.  Their clothes were tattered and torn, stained with years of filth, their hair knotted and hanging wildly at their wastes.

At an intersection they stopped for a moment, allowing Azot to get a better view of them.  Their faces were twisted and crazed, their teeth sharpened to points, these dwarves were unlike any Azot had seen before.

They had stopped because the chest had jumped from one of the dwarf's hands, dragging on the ground.  It bumped unnaturally on its end for a moment before the dwarves regained control of it and prepared to take off once more.

One of the four dwarves looked into the street towards were Azot had been following, its eyes attempting to penetrate the darkness as if it heard something, or someone...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

_'Wildlings. What has this place turned into Sebek? Have you sent me to save a place that may be better if it is allowed to perish?'_

Fighting to keep his breathing under control, Azot continued to study the wildlings before him. In the sewers there were pockets of wildlings here and there, men and women of all races who lost themselves to the beast fully and lived on the flesh of those they once called kin. They were true abominations and Sebek did not suffer them to taint his lands when they were discovered.

_'Could I have became one of them? Did my eyes have such madness in them? Why does the city not defend itself from them?'_

Pulling his club free, Azot moved slowly into the lengthening shadows hoping their madness would shield him for a little longer.

_'I will follow them to their lair if I can and destroy them before they can infect others with their madness. Guide my arms though Sebek if they wish to challenge your strength early.'_

[sblock=OOC]Hide check please... Before I get eaten by the wild cannibal dwarves for my unwanted tardiness.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick too keeps an eye on the skeleton as he looks at the books. "This might hold a clue for me," he says holding up the book _Physical Manifestations and the Consequences on Reality_ Flipping quick through the book he looks for the halfling's whistle. "Do you see anything on eating raw bloody meat or those jackals?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

Jen giggles, "No, mostly dead stuff, or undead stuff.  Nothing 'bout my scepter either."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2006)

*Jazick*

"I don't suppose our bony friend here could tell us much. If I can't find anything useful here either, I guess we'll have to explore. I hope you wore your walking shoes." Reaching into a pack he pulls out some rations. "Are you hungry?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> “We must make plans of attack gentlemen.”




"Well, do we know where this wizards tower is? How far away is it? I think some intelligence is required here. And since there doesn't seem to be anyone around whom we can ask regarding it's whereabouts, or defenses, I propose we do some reconnaisance. Perhaps two and two as before, but within sight of each other?" offers Alexi.

"I haven't been in the Outskirts before though so thouse who have can offer up specific hazards to watch for."


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose our bony friend here could tell us much. If I can't find anything useful here either, I guess we'll have to explore. I hope you wore your walking shoes." Reaching into a pack he pulls out some rations. "Are you hungry?"



Jen shakes her head, "Hard to think 'bout food with all these dead things around.  Let's look for a priest's chamber or something."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It seemed that each of the compounds had their own private army to protect them against other schools.  It was widely thought that "rogue scholars" existed that raided other campus' for valuable knowledge, and that the valuable that lined the halls of the great buildings were beacons to burglars and mercenaries.
> 
> It was a very paranoid place to live for the professors and other teachers, though it seemed that the Zimmerman School for Girls took their security more seriously than others, as if they had the greatest secrets of all the schools.




"Draconis, you're a puffed up sewer-bred little lizard...," mutters Ymris as she walks around Adzan Square.  Her internal ranting continues for quite some time until she stops and looks down at Thom.  "Any ideas?  Speak up if you have one."  However, she continues to stare at the cat for a long moment before she exhales with a snort and begins walking.  Keeping alert to the people around her and especially to any guards Ymris begins scouting out the perimeter of Zimmerman's School for Girls.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2006)

*Jazick*

Putting the food away reluctantly and munching on a bit of dried meat, Jazick says, "Okay, lets see what we can find. Should we take some of the more interesting books with us? I want to keep this one. Lets try and figure out where the living quarters were."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"Grab what you like.  I can't carry too much," Jen admits as they head out to look around some more.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Pulling his club free, Azot moved slowly into the lengthening shadows hoping their madness would shield him for a little longer.
> 
> _'I will follow them to their lair if I can and destroy them before they can infect others with their madness. Guide my arms though Sebek if they wish to challenge your strength early.'_
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Hide check please... Before I get eaten by the wild cannibal dwarves for my unwanted tardiness.[/sblock]




[sblock]Azot Hide check (DC 17) + hidden
Killi-kelli-hek Spot check (DC hidden) +17
Azot Listen check (DC 15) +23 - Success[/sblock]

The savage dwarves peer into the darkness around Azot, he could feel their eyes probing and it seemed that one of them was sniffing the air as well.  With a bark that was far from dwarven, one of them seemed to command another to act.

Three of them held down the rocking chest as the fourth moved over to open the gate of a storm water drain.  Within moments the four were dragging the chest into the sewers, but over the noise of the dragging Azot could hear something else coming from the chest.

Was it a scream? A cry?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick too keeps an eye on the skeleton as he looks at the books. "This might hold a clue for me," he says holding up the book _Physical Manifestations and the Consequences on Reality_ Flipping quick through the book he looks for the halfling's whistle. "Do you see anything on eating raw bloody meat or those jackals?"




[sblock]Jazick Gather Information check (DC 10) +10 - Success[/sblock]

Jazick lazily flips though the book looking for any colour plates that match the whistle that he'd seen.

[sblock=Physical Manifestations and the Consequences on Reality]*The Elsapher Shriek*
Senator Kalishan was one of the most important diplomatic dignataries of the Kreesh Democracy, dealing with the numerous warlords, chieftans, kings and leaders of the sprawling Metropolic Citadels that were spawned from the Sapphire Wars.
Three years after the forming of the Usan Alliance, Senator Kalishan was slain by an assassin's death magic, preventing the Democratic Priests from restoring him to life.  For a fee of eight hundred thousand silver double-nobles the Canoness Feelas construced a whistle capable of generating a pitch that could stir the dead.  The whistle was used to bring forth the spirit of Senator Kalishan to negotiate further deals with other nobles.  The fall of the Kreesh Rule is attributed to the theft of this item by elven thieves.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well, do we know where this wizards tower is? How far away is it? I think some intelligence is required here. And since there doesn't seem to be anyone around whom we can ask regarding it's whereabouts, or defenses, I propose we do some reconnaisance. Perhaps two and two as before, but within sight of each other?" offers Alexi.
> 
> "I haven't been in the Outskirts before though so thouse who have can offer up specific hazards to watch for."




Dragon stares into the ruins and speaks.  "The tower is not far from the docks, the people would not dare to attempt living in this place without being able to drop everything and run.  My concern is that if we give them the chance to wound us badly, we may not be able to escape."

"I agree, I have fought wizards before, as well as all manner of unearthly beasts.  I say we ride in and hit them hard and fast, burn everything in sight, then ride like the devils back to these docks."  Whale drank deeply from what was left of his Burgi as he spoke.

The Boar urged his mount closer to Alexi.  "If you wish to scout ahead, I agree.  We can go ahead under the stealth of magic, the other two can follow behind if it is safe.  I warn you though, there are beasts of magic and evil out here that can smell the life in our bodies."

"I have the magic of my learnings, Dragon has his god on his side, as may you if you are a Paladin.  I worry more for Whale.  I would like to ask you to make this decision, if only to see if your god will protect us all."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Draconis, you're a puffed up sewer-bred little lizard...," mutters Ymris as she walks around Adzan Square.  Her internal ranting continues for quite some time until she stops and looks down at Thom.  "Any ideas?  Speak up if you have one."  However, she continues to stare at the cat for a long moment before she exhales with a snort and begins walking.  Keeping alert to the people around her and especially to any guards Ymris begins scouting out the perimeter of Zimmerman's School for Girls.




Thom bolted down the wide streets ahead of Ymis, tail high in the air and acting like a kitten half his size.  Ymris muttered as the walked the seemingly impenetrable perimeter of the campus, for even the areas that looked climbable had dangerous spikes atop that would force her to slow at the top.  Ymris knew she wasn't the strongest climber, but she noticed at several points trees in the streets hung thick branches near the walls, just not close enough for normal people to utilize effectively.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Grab what you like.  I can't carry too much," Jen admits as they head out to look around some more.




Another hour passed, allowing Jen and JAzick to explore a little further.  Though many of the rooms seemed important, they held little information to do with what they were seeking.  On the eighth floor, in a balcony study, Jen stared at an indocterination booklet for would-be priests.  It detailed several places of note nearby, as well as directions how to get there.

*Farming Detail and Economic Theatres
General Library (for the faithful public)
The Museum of Souls
Church Asset Treasury
The Halls of Doctrine*


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"The Asset Treasury.  The Septre might be in there." Jen says.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Excellent work, this should save us a lot of aimless wandering. A treasury sounds like a good place to visit to me. Is the room with the books we were in earlier one of those places listed?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thom bolted down the wide streets ahead of Ymis, tail high in the air and acting like a kitten half his size.  Ymris muttered as the walked the seemingly impenetrable perimeter of the campus, for even the areas that looked climbable had dangerous spikes atop that would force her to slow at the top.  Ymris knew she wasn't the strongest climber, but she noticed at several points trees in the streets hung thick branches near the walls, just not close enough for normal people to utilize effectively.




As Thom bolts Ymris smiles and takes off after him.  "My thoughts exactly..."

Ymris will study each point where the branches hang near the compound in an attempt to determine which spot would allow her the greatest success at moving along the branch at speed and leaping over the spiked top of the wall.  Then she'll continue her study of the perimeter, avoiding coming near the front gate.  Returning to the location she deems most suitable she'll settle down and wait until it is nearly dark.

Before it gets too dark for Ymris to see, she'll shinny up the tree as best she is able to get a look around the interior of the compound in general and her landing spot in particular.  If what she can see of the potential landing spot is too rough she'll move to her secondary location.

When it is full dark Ymris will look at Thom.  "I'm afraid you'll have to wait out here unless you can find your own way in, old man."  Then she'll cast _Prestidigitation_, darken her cloak to black, secure her staff across her back, and begin her ascent of the tree.  At the branch she'll rest a moment against the trunk, survey the compound again for lights and movement, and then begin her crossing by moving down the branch as quickly as possible and leaping across the wall.

[sblock=Skills]Listen +10; Spot +10; Balance +9; Jump +14; Tumble +11[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Excellent work, this should save us a lot of aimless wandering. A treasury sounds like a good place to visit to me. Is the room with the books we were in earlier one of those places listed?"



"Didn't seem like a general public library to me."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The Asset Treasury.  The Septre might be in there." Jen says.




[sblock]Jen Fortitude Save (DC 23) +16 - Failure
Jazick Fortitude Save (DC 23) +20 – Failure
_Jen and Jazick both suffer a Temporary Negative Level._[/sblock]

Jen and Jazick had wandered through what seemed like endless dark halls that lie beneath the main cathedral.  They’d guessed they were on a fifth or sixth basement level, but it was hard to tell.  The chilling cold from the cathedral was unrelenting, funnelling through every corridor and catching in every room.  A few hours exposure to the freezing wind had begun to take its toll on the two, for nothing they attempted to escape it seemed to work.  It was unrelenting, and unnatural.

Eventually a set of large double iron vault doors stood before them, one slightly ajar.  It took only a quick look to determine that perhaps their assumption about the treasury was a little off.  

Within the vast chamber were thousands and thousands of bones, each of them fortified by iron bracings, old armour, ancient swords and carefully tended to and ordered into anatomical placings and condition.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> As Thom bolts Ymris smiles and takes off after him.  "My thoughts exactly..."
> 
> Ymris will study each point where the branches hang near the compound in an attempt to determine which spot would allow her the greatest success at moving along the branch at speed and leaping over the spiked top of the wall.  Then she'll continue her study of the perimeter, avoiding coming near the front gate.  Returning to the location she deems most suitable she'll settle down and wait until it is nearly dark.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Ymris Balance check (DC 12) +16 - Success
Ymris Jump check (DC 22) +24 - Success
Ymris Tumble check (DC 15) +19 - Success
Ymris Hide check (DC hidden) +18 – Success?
Ymris Spot check (DC hidden) +21 – Success?[/sblock]

The night slowly crept into the District of Leagues and the darkness that it brought wrapped Ymris in a darkened embrace.  The storm blew harder and spat more vile rain into the district, it was foul smelling but the noise would cover Ymris’ activities effectively.

With little effort Ymris almost danced across the tree limb and used its natural spring to launch herself through the air.  Mid-flip she felt one of the hairs of her head catch on the spiked railing and snap, causing a twinge of pain but hardly enough to distract her.  Landing softly on the muddy lawn on the far side, her eyes searched the darkness for guards.

Nothing.

It was a short dash to a smaller building that stood alone near this wall.  It looked like residences, and girls moved around inside setting up candles and lanterns for the night.  The outside of it was full of shadows, but there was a great deal of activity within.

A longer dash was needed to make the main school.  It looked like everyone had left for the night, but its exterior was well lit with dozens of lanterns.  All of the doors and windows were closed, but few lights were visible within.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Dragon stares into the ruins and speaks.  "The tower is not far from the docks, the people would not dare to attempt living in this place without being able to drop everything and run.  My concern is that if we give them the chance to wound us badly, we may not be able to escape."
> 
> "I agree, I have fought wizards before, as well as all manner of unearthly beasts.  I say we ride in and hit them hard and fast, burn everything in sight, then ride like the devils back to these docks."  Whale drank deeply from what was left of his Burgi as he spoke.
> 
> ...




"One god is a good as another in Metropolis, my friend, and some gods ain't worth much at that. Where we go I doubt, there is little outside of the strength of our arms and the courage in our hearts that can help us. As for our freind Whale, much more Burgi and he will be breathing fire himself, so let other beware. Come, though, if this is to be done then it is best if done quickly. However, how shall we cross the river went finished, if pursued? And need we merely kill this wizard and what token is required?" queries Alexi


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

Jen gasps, "It's like they were building an army in here.  This is incredable."

Jen looks around for anything that seems out of the ordinary, perhaps an item that looks different, something that looks used reciently, or perhaps something that just seems less worn than it should.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "One god is a good as another in Metropolis, my friend, and some gods ain't worth much at that. Where we go I doubt, there is little outside of the strength of our arms and the courage in our hearts that can help us. As for our freind Whale, much more Burgi and he will be breathing fire himself, so let other beware. Come, though, if this is to be done then it is best if done quickly. However, how shall we cross the river went finished, if pursued? And need we merely kill this wizard and what token is required?" queries Alexi




“We had discussed this at some length on the barge between Dragon and myself.  The wizards should have some means of transportation from their tower to the city, one that we intend to steal.  If fate deals us an unlucky hand, it seems that at least one of us may have to cross the river to get the barge once more, a prospect that I’m sure none of us relish.”

“So then Stag, to believe that a thunderous approach is our best method of attack then?  Fast, loud, and intimidating to the creatures of this place, rather than a stealthy approach?  I’d have to say it is risky, but our presence may force creatures to think twice about us as food.  Make no mistake though, there may be creatures that would simply see this as a beacon to attack us!”


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen gasps, "It's like they were building an army in here.  This is incredable."
> 
> Jen looks around for anything that seems out of the ordinary, perhaps an item that looks different, something that looks used reciently, or perhaps something that just seems less worn than it should.




The chamber was large and had two archways that led into other rooms with near identical contents.  The tools were sub-standard, but it seemed that the bones had been kept in excellent condition.  Little of value was here, and the order of the vault left it difficult to hide anything, there was simply no clutter.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> “We had discussed this at some length on the barge between Dragon and myself.  The wizards should have some means of transportation from their tower to the city, one that we intend to steal.  If fate deals us an unlucky hand, it seems that at least one of us may have to cross the river to get the barge once more, a prospect that I’m sure none of us relish.”
> 
> “So then Stag, to believe that a thunderous approach is our best method of attack then?  Fast, loud, and intimidating to the creatures of this place, rather than a stealthy approach?  I’d have to say it is risky, but our presence may force creatures to think twice about us as food.  Make no mistake though, there may be creatures that would simply see this as a beacon to attack us!”





"Alright, we shall trust to fate to find our way back across the river. As for our approach, I do not advocate a charge from here. On the field you don't charge until you see the enemy arrayed against you. Let us proceed cautiously and quietly, at least until challeneged, for then we shall truely be known and then we shall unfurl our power and overrun our foes." replies Alexi.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alright, we shall trust to fate to find our way back across the river. As for our approach, I do not advocate a charge from here. On the field you don't charge until you see the enemy arrayed against you. Let us proceed cautiously and quietly, at least until challeneged, for then we shall truely be known and then we shall unfurl our power and overrun our foes." replies Alexi.




Boar nodded and stood high in his stirrups, gesturing with long sweeps of his arms and incanting magic again.  Alexi looked around and expected something mystical or amazing, but Boar was finished quickly and nothing had happened.

"We can leave now, we should have a few minutes at best head start."

Dragon was the first forward, muttering under his breath and gesturing, perhaps magic of his own.  Boar seemed to keep to the middle of the group, concentrating intently, perhaps his magic required more than a simple gesture to keep working.  Whale bounced in his saddle next to Alexi, his ever-present smile gone from his face.

The knights rode for nearly an hour into the ruined city, there was nothing left intact here, it was nothing like even the most rundown of suburbs.  This place looked like a war erupted in the middle of it, and nothing was spared.

At one point there was a growl in the shadows, eight strange insect-like dogs prowled into the streets sniffing at the horses.  Boar had lifted a hand and gestured silence though, and the creatures roamed away.  His magic worked it seemed.

In the distance over the shattered buildings, through the mounting storm, Dragon pointed to a large structure.  "The tower, let us be careful."

It was too late.

The ground heaved, the horses reared.  A huge fungus-like tentacle writhed forth and snapped around Whale's head.  An enourmous mound of rotten filth burst forth from the ground, tentacles snapping at the knights, one massive slimy maw gaping wide, screaming in hunger...


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The chamber was large and had two archways that led into other rooms with near identical contents.  The tools were sub-standard, but it seemed that the bones had been kept in excellent condition.  Little of value was here, and the order of the vault left it difficult to hide anything, there was simply no clutter.



"Well, this seems a dead end," Jen says, not liking the implication.  "Perhaps the Halls of Doctrine?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Any place warmer would agree with me. I mislike this icy tomb." Jazick responds struggling to keep his teeth from chattering. "Besides documents are likely to be more of use to me anyway."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It was a short dash to a smaller building that stood alone near this wall.  It looked like residences, and girls moved around inside setting up candles and lanterns for the night.  The outside of it was full of shadows, but there was a great deal of activity within.
> 
> A longer dash was needed to make the main school.  It looked like everyone had left for the night, but its exterior was well lit with dozens of lanterns.  All of the doors and windows were closed, but few lights were visible within.




Ymris takes a second to catch her breath and looks back at the wall she just crossed.  _If this doesn't work, getting out is going to be...difficult._  She smiles grimly, glances about for any guards or other people who might be about, and, if she sees or hears no one, will set out in a quick stride for the main school as if she belongs here.  She'll try the door and if it is open will duck inside.  If it's locked she'll move to the next, retreating to the cover of shadows before moving around.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 6, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Any place warmer would agree with me. I mislike this icy tomb." Jazick responds struggling to keep his teeth from chattering. "Besides documents are likely to be more of use to me anyway."




The hike back upstairs was difficult, it seemed that the cold in the building was sapping their strength, making every step through the enormous complex an effort.  The Hall of Doctrine was on the third floor, and their path took them through the cathedral once more.  The stench of the rain wafted through the great doors, and the screaming of the Jackal continued to echo through this part of the building.  The creature must have been dying for hours now, and the strength of its wail implying that it would cling to life for some time.

Jen and Jazick wandered through the lonely corridors, following the map that they had discovered.  Even if any of these places held anything of value, it would take days to get what they wanted, even if they could recognize it when they saw it.

Their bones seemed to ache at the cold, it felt like it was creeping deeper into their bodies, deeper into their souls.

Two great ivory coloured doors eventually stood before them, locked with a great inset device that looked impressively defensive.  Either a key would be required to enter these halls, or an alternate method would be required...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 6, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris takes a second to catch her breath and looks back at the wall she just crossed.  _If this doesn't work, getting out is going to be...difficult._  She smiles grimly, glances about for any guards or other people who might be about, and, if she sees or hears no one, will set out in a quick stride for the main school as if she belongs here.  She'll try the door and if it is open will duck inside.  If it's locked she'll move to the next, retreating to the cover of shadows before moving around.




The good thing about the guards at the gate was that they kept their eyes out into the square, and they were the only ones that had seen her before.  She passed two on her way to the grand doors of the school, neither batted an eye at her.

Walking confidently, Ymris grasped one of the great brass handles, pulled at the door, and was pleasantly releaved when it opened to let her through.  The hall beyond was long, dark and full of pictures, paintings, glass cases filled with trinkets, and doors.  Dozens of doors...


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Two great ivory coloured doors eventually stood before them, locked with a great inset device that looked impressively defensive.  Either a key would be required to enter these halls, or an alternate method would be required...



"Hrm," Jen says, looking at the door, "I suppose the key is long lost.  You wouldn't happen to know how to pick these things would you?  One of the other waitresses used to do it all the time when people'd forget their room key."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Jazick*

Blowing on his hands and rubbing them together Jazick nods. "I've some experience with such things." He takes a thin pouch from a pocket and selects some small finely made tools then hesitates. He begins to examine the door and the lock with a practiced eye. 

OOC: Search for traps +8, Open Lock +12.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It was too late.
> 
> The ground heaved, the horses reared.  A huge fungus-like tentacle writhed forth and snapped around Whale's head.  An enourmous mound of rotten filth burst forth from the ground, tentacles snapping at the knights, one massive slimy maw gaping wide, screaming in hunger...




Alexi stood for a heartbeat transfixed by the awful sight. Then he drew his sword, and urge Mikla forward, "Mikla, Ho!" he cried spurring his mount towards Whale, hacking at the tentacle that hel him.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Walking confidently, Ymris grasped one of the great brass handles, pulled at the door, and was pleasantly releaved when it opened to let her through.  The hall beyond was long, dark and full of pictures, paintings, glass cases filled with trinkets, and doors.  Dozens of doors...




Once inside the building Ymris will pull the door closed behind her.  She'll stand a moment letting her eyes adjust to the darkness of the hall.  If the ambient light is not enough for her to see then she'll use her previously cast _Prestidigitation_ to conjure a dimly glowing ball of bluish light in the palm of her left hand.  Otherwise, she'll try to make do.

Trying to pad quietly along, Ymris will walk the length of the hall stopping at the first door, listening briefly, and then attempting to open it.  _Offices will likely be on the first floor...or the top,_ she thinks.  She sighs and continues her search for offices, some indication of where offices might be located, and stairs.  She'll also glance at the paintings and in the glass cases (but won't waste a lot of time on that).


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Blowing on his hands and rubbing them together Jazick nods. "I've some experience with such things." He takes a thin pouch from a pocket and selects some small finely made tools then hesitates. He begins to examine the door and the lock with a practiced eye.
> 
> OOC: Search for traps +8, Open Lock +12.




[sblock]Jazick Search check (DC hidden) +22 - Success?
Jazick Open Lock check (DC 30 - may take 20) +32 - Success
Jazick Fort Save (DC 20) +18 - Failure
Poison damage roll - 3pts Strength[/sblock]

The lock looked complex, many of the gearings seemed to be false mechanisms and backward spirals, this thing was built to keep people with his skills out.  Even though Jazick had never seen anything like it before, he carefully got to work discerning the complexities that lied within.

After ten minutes he had eight fine needles sticking out of the lock, holding tumblers in place and allowing Jazick to work on the last two.  It was harder work that he had thought, sweat dribbled down his concentrated brow.  On the ninth tumbler there was a soft _*chink*_ and Jazick felt a pain in his finger where a spot of blood appeared.

The world span a little as he felt the poison rush into his system, his arms grew heavy and he had to slump back against the wall for a moment.  He felt horrible, but he wasn't dying, at least if felt like he wasn't.

He managed to get back on his knees and finish his work at the lock while the poison was in its early stages, and he gained some satisfaction when the tenth tumbler slid into place and the door jarred open a little.

Through the crack in the door Jen and Jazick looked into a long all filled with books, hundreds of thousands of thick tomes gathered on impossibly high cases and spilling across dozens of tables.  This looked like an enormous library of some kind, one that had been deserted like the rest of the tower for so long...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Once inside the building Ymris will pull the door closed behind her.  She'll stand a moment letting her eyes adjust to the darkness of the hall.  If the ambient light is not enough for her to see then she'll use her previously cast _Prestidigitation_ to conjure a dimly glowing ball of bluish light in the palm of her left hand.  Otherwise, she'll try to make do.
> 
> Trying to pad quietly along, Ymris will walk the length of the hall stopping at the first door, listening briefly, and then attempting to open it.  _Offices will likely be on the first floor...or the top,_ she thinks.  She sighs and continues her search for offices, some indication of where offices might be located, and stairs.  She'll also glance at the paintings and in the glass cases (but won't waste a lot of time on that).




The paintings on the walls were all of a large man, robust might be the word.  Dressed in all manner of finery and surrounded by children in every portrait, each of them named him alone: Lord Alfred Zimmerman the First, 430-472 (Btf)*

The glass cases were reinforced with iron bracings and lined with a fine wire mesh to prevent thieves from smashing the glass and stealing its contents.  The items within looked harldy valuable though, and Ymris could see that the trinkets matched the personal possessions of Alfred Zimmerman from the portraits.

Near a slightly open door, Ymris gazed into the eyes of a small child who sat on the lap of Lord Zimmerman in a portrait that stated simply that it was the last completed of the great noble before his tragic demise.  She had seen the girl before, in her dreams...there was a rat too, and coins...

In a tiny glass case beneath it lay a velvet cushion, upon which rested a single gold coin which showed an image of Metropolis on its showing face.

"Hey!"  A face looked out of the door nearby, a young man.  "Can I help you?"

[sblock]*Many suburbs used their own method of time keeping, though most counted years from a single point of event in their past.  Unless one was a constant traveller or schooled in surrounding suburbs, their histories were vague to most people.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The world span a little as he felt the poison rush into his system, his arms grew heavy and he had to slump back against the wall for a moment.  He felt horrible, but he wasn't dying, at least if felt like he wasn't.
> 
> He managed to get back on his knees and finish his work at the lock while the poison was in its early stages, and he gained some satisfaction when the tenth tumbler slid into place and the door jarred open a little.
> 
> Through the crack in the door Jen and Jazick looked into a long all filled with books, hundreds of thousands of thick tomes gathered on impossibly high cases and spilling across dozens of tables.  This looked like an enormous library of some kind, one that had been deserted like the rest of the tower for so long...



Jen gasps and grabs Jazick as he falls back.  Quickly, she checks his hand to make sure he's all right, and takes a rag to help with the bleeding, as well as remove any possable barb.  "Relax a moment, before we go anywhere else.  If you're poisoned, it may hurt more as it goes into your system."

[sblock=Pheonix]Jasmine will see if she can find any hints of what kind of poison it was, what it did, as well as the likelyhood of there being more.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The paintings on the walls were all of a large man, robust might be the word.  Dressed in all manner of finery and surrounded by children in every portrait, each of them named him alone: Lord Alfred Zimmerman the First, 430-472 (Btf)*
> 
> The glass cases were reinforced with iron bracings and lined with a fine wire mesh to prevent thieves from smashing the glass and stealing its contents.  The items within looked harldy valuable though, and Ymris could see that the trinkets matched the personal possessions of Alfred Zimmerman from the portraits.
> 
> ...




Though not intending to do more than glance at the paintings and contents of the cases Ymris finds herself inexplicably drawn to the relics of the late Lord Zimmerman.  The last portrait of Lord Zimmerman and the girl child takes her breath away and leaves her feeling as if an iron band constricts her chest.  Her mind reels: the girl, in her dream and now the painting here; the coins, also in her dream, one from Draconis, and one here also.  _"...you left me..."_ Ymris remembers with a shiver and no small amount of confusion.

The sudden voice startles her and she looks with surprise into the face of the young man.  Blinking, hardly thinking, she says, "I bear a message for Devries."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi stood for a heartbeat transfixed by the awful sight. Then he drew his sword, and urge Mikla forward, "Mikla, Ho!" he cried spurring his mount towards Whale, hacking at the tentacle that hel him.




[sblock=Combat - Round One]Initiative:
Alexi - 18 (0pts damage)
The Boar - 17 (0pts damage)
The Whale - 15 (19pts damage)
The Dragon - 12 (0pts damage)
Tendriculos - 7 (23pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Alexi attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +19 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 10pts
Boar Arcane Spell Failure check (Target 35%): 61% - Success
Tendriculos reflex save (DC 16) +16 - Success
Boar damage roll - 9pts
Whale grapple check (DC 30) +33 - Success
Dragon attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +18 - Hit
Dragon damage roll - 4pts
Tendriculos attack roll (Bite - Whale AC 19) +25 - Hit
Tendriculos damage roll - 19pts
Tendriculos attack roll (Tendril - Alexi AC 21) +16 - Miss
Tendriculos attack roll (Tendril - Dragon AC 21) +20 - Miss[/sblock]

Alexi urged his mount forward and though Mikla bore him close to the monster, he could feel her fear beneath him, as if she would bolt at any moment from the beast.  His sword came down and hacked at the tentacle that threatened to suffocate Whale, slicing away at its strange skin.  

Whale urged his mount to rear up and pull away at the beast, causing the monster to lose grip on him, but the large man crashed to the ground at the creature's base.  The beast hovered over the fallen knight, its great maw opening over Whale to swallow him.

From one side Dragon charged it, hacking ineffectively at its flank while Boar approached it by the rear.  From his hands arcane energies formed, swiftly forming a ball of flame that exploded into the creature.  The creature's moist body seems to soak the damage easily, but foul smoke poured off it assaulting the knight's noses.

The creature's tentacles flailed at the knights, attempting to grab them off their horses.  Its great maw came down on Whale, gnawing at the knight at trying to tear the steel from his body.  Whale swore and began to beat at the creature's maw while sliding backwards away from it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen gasps and grabs Jazick as he falls back.  Quickly, she checks his hand to make sure he's all right, and takes a rag to help with the bleeding, as well as remove any possable barb.  "Relax a moment, before we go anywhere else.  If you're poisoned, it may hurt more as it goes into your system."
> 
> [sblock=Pheonix]Jasmine will see if she can find any hints of what kind of poison it was, what it did, as well as the likelyhood of there being more.[/sblock]




[sblock=Jen]I'm not seeing any skills to show that you can identify anything to do with poison, unless you can show me different.  Once the trap was sprung it is an easy task to wipe the blood and poison of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Though not intending to do more than glance at the paintings and contents of the cases Ymris finds herself inexplicably drawn to the relics of the late Lord Zimmerman.  The last portrait of Lord Zimmerman and the girl child takes her breath away and leaves her feeling as if an iron band constricts her chest.  Her mind reels: the girl, in her dream and now the painting here; the coins, also in her dream, one from Draconis, and one here also.  _"...you left me..."_ Ymris remembers with a shiver and no small amount of confusion.
> 
> The sudden voice startles her and she looks with surprise into the face of the young man.  Blinking, hardly thinking, she says, "I bear a message for Devries."




"Devries?"  The man thought for a moment.  "Try heading up to the second floor, head down the Hall of Heraldry to the Chancellor's Rooms.  He's been with Mr Zimmerman for the last few days, they've been working late.  If they're expecting you, I guess you can head right in."


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, there realy isn't a skill for that is there?  I get poison use when I get my first assasin level, but there is no skill for handling poison (it'd be on the rogue and assasin lists)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick sits back for a moment looking a little pale. "Damn, I'm not used to such complexity of locks and traps. Usually, a quick tug is enough to open most locks at home." He then begins to carefully gather his tools and slip them back into the case surprised at how heavy they seem. "It seems to be sapping my strength." Trying hard to put a positive face on things he gestures at the room beyond. "Anyway, I seem to have found what I was looking for." He breaths deeply trying to get his leaden muscles moving normally again.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, there realy isn't a skill for that is there?  I get poison use when I get my first assasin level, but there is no skill for handling poison (it'd be on the rogue and assasin lists)[/sblock]




[sblock=Bront]For reference I would've gone with Heal, Knowledge (nature) or Craft (poisons)at varying DCs.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Azot Hide check (DC 17) + hidden
> Killi-kelli-hek Spot check (DC hidden) +17
> Azot Listen check (DC 15) +23 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Sorry again about the delay, I will be up to snuff from here on out.[/sblock]

The internal battle was a brief one, as Azot tightened his grip on his club and charged towards the remaining wildlings surrounding the entrance to the sewer. Although Sebek had charged him to find the Leaguers, Azot knew that to ignore these abominations would be an equally grave sin.

_'Strike fast and true...no mercy for those who are even lower than the beasts.'_

[sblock=ooc2]Attack and see what plays out with the person in the casket.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Devries?"  The man thought for a moment.  "Try heading up to the second floor, head down the Hall of Heraldry to the Chancellor's Rooms.  He's been with Mr Zimmerman for the last few days, they've been working late.  If they're expecting you, I guess you can head right in."




"Thank you, sir.  If you would be so kind as to direct me to the stairwell I'll trouble you no further."  After receiving directions, Ymris turns and with a last flickering glance towards the painting follows the path as directed to the second floor.  _"...Second floor...Hall of Heraldry...Chancellor's Rooms,"_ she mentally recites, more to distract herself from thinking of the implications of her dream and the attendant circumstances than to cement the directions in her mind.  She'll withdraw the scrollcase from her pack as she goes.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Thank you, sir.  If you would be so kind as to direct me to the stairwell I'll trouble you no further."  After receiving directions, Ymris turns and with a last flickering glance towards the painting follows the path as directed to the second floor.  _"...Second floor...Hall of Heraldry...Chancellor's Rooms,"_ she mentally recites, more to distract herself from thinking of the implications of her dream and the attendant circumstances than to cement the directions in her mind.  She'll withdraw the scrollcase from her pack as she goes.




Ymris climb the stairs up to a walkway that overlooked the dark and empty main hall.  Below her in the shadows was a slight movement and a long _yeowling_ noise.  Thom bolted across the hall and took the steps slowly, eventually reaching the top and running head first into Ymris, his purring almost louder than the thunder outside.

The Hall of Heradlry was only a handful of steps from the top of the staircase, and at the far side of the hall Ymris saw a light flickering in the cracks beneath a closed door.  In moments she was before the thick door, staring at the Chancellor's door plaque: Chancellor Regis Zimmerman Esq.

Within muffled voices could be heard, the people within were discussing something no doubt, but the thick door protected them from casual eavesdroppers.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2006)

Alexi utters a curse to some archaic god and leaps off his horse. He rushes to Whale's side and begins to pull the man out from under the maw of this abomination.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris climb the stairs up to a walkway that overlooked the dark and empty main hall.  Below her in the shadows was a slight movement and a long _yeowling_ noise.  Thom bolted across the hall and took the steps slowly, eventually reaching the top and running head first into Ymris, his purring almost louder than the thunder outside.
> 
> The Hall of Heradlry was only a handful of steps from the top of the staircase, and at the far side of the hall Ymris saw a light flickering in the cracks beneath a closed door.  In moments she was before the thick door, staring at the Chancellor's door plaque: Chancellor Regis Zimmerman Esq.
> 
> Within muffled voices could be heard, the people within were discussing something no doubt, but the thick door protected them from casual eavesdroppers.




At the yeowl Ymris stops, a broad smile stretching across her face.  Quickly kneeling she pets the cat, scratching him behind his ears.  " 'Bout time you showed up, you raggedy bag of fur, you.  There are some strange goings-on occurring and I could use some of your wisdom..."  She trails off, gives Thom one last scratch, and stands looking down the Hall of Heraldry.

Soon she stands just outside of door of Chancellor Regis Zimmerman Esq.  _This must be it._  Taking a deep breath she reaches out, swings open the door, and strides into the room.

[sblock]Unless it's locked and then she'll just feel silly a moment before soundly knocking on the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick sits back for a moment looking a little pale. "Damn, I'm not used to such complexity of locks and traps. Usually, a quick tug is enough to open most locks at home." He then begins to carefully gather his tools and slip them back into the case surprised at how heavy they seem. "It seems to be sapping my strength." Trying hard to put a positive face on things he gestures at the room beyond. "Anyway, I seem to have found what I was looking for." He breaths deeply trying to get his leaden muscles moving normally again.



"Well, hopefully you'll be ok," Jen says.

"I still need that Sceptre before...," she pauses, "I just need it soon."

[sblock=Pheonic]2 of those 3 skills aren't class for a rogue or assasin .  Looks like I know what I'll be spending some points on next level[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jazick*

 "I think I'll be alright, if I can survive the water here, surely I can survive a little pinprick."  Perhaps emboldened by his near death experience, Jazick finally tries to open the topic that has been disturbing him since he met Jen. "What of you? Will you be okay? It appears you have been mistreated by someone. Is this Sceptre a way out for you, or just the latest crisis you are trying to avert?" He looks at her will eyes that suggest he is no stranger to sad tales and loss.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

"My father, Ham most call him, failed to pay for protection from the 'Black Guild'," Jen says. "They ransacked his bar, and roughed us all up, then told me to find this Sceptre or else they'd kill him.  I... I don't know how much time I have left."

"I'll live, it ain't like I haven't been beaten before," Jen says, though her voice is a bit unsure of this.  "But poor daddy, I worry about him."

[sblock=Pheonix]Yes, I had that one thought up a long time ago.  Hope you enjoyed it [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 9, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Sorry again about the delay, I will be up to snuff from here on out.[/sblock]
> 
> The internal battle was a brief one, as Azot tightened his grip on his club and charged towards the remaining wildlings surrounding the entrance to the sewer. Although Sebek had charged him to find the Leaguers, Azot knew that to ignore these abominations would be an equally grave sin.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Combat - Round One]Initiative:
Killi-kelli-hek - 10 (1x 6pts damage)
Azot - 5 (pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Kill-kelli-hek attack roll (Azot AC 16) +19/+19 - Hit/Hit
Kill-kelli-hek damage rolls - 3pts/4pts
Azot attack roll (Kill-kelli-hek AC 12) +13 - Hit
Azot damage roll - 6pts[/sblock]

Azot lurched from the shadows and charged the stranged dwarves, but the creatures, though savage, were not foolish.  Two of them stepped up to combat the druid while the other two grabbed their prize and entered the storm water drain.

There was a brief savage exchange of blows and Azot beat his club against one of them.  Their strength was phenominal as they pummelled him with their bare hands, foam began to form around their mouths as their anger began to rise...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 9, 2006)

As their hammering blows rained upon him, Azot felt his blood beginning to rage inside an knew that he could shed this weak skin to wear his true form, but did not want those who watched from the shadows to see that display of Sebek's power, but even in this form  Sebek's gifts could aide him. Taking a small step away from the wildlings, Azot clutched Sebek's symbol and called upon him for the strength to banish the abominations he faced.

[sblock=ooc]Doing what I should have done first round and casting Bull's Strength after taking a 5' step to get a little bit of breathing room. Here is hoping I can pull it off...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2006)

*Jazick*

"I'm sure you must do what you can to help your father, but I mislike this 'Black Guild' ending up with something that might have power of life and death or undeath. I will be glad to help you save your father, but if a chance comes to rob this guild of their prize somehow we should take it." He seems to have an almost childlike certainty about good and evil.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2006)

[sblock=Combat - Round Two]Initiative:
Alexi - 18 (0pts damage)
The Boar - 17 (0pts damage)
The Whale - 15 (19pts damage)
The Dragon - 12 (0pts damage)
Tendriculos - 7 (60pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Boar Arcane Spell Failure check (Target 35%): 76% - Success
Tendriculos reflex save (DC 16) +6 - Failure
Boar damage roll - 23pts
Whale attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +20 - Hit
Whale damage roll - 15pts
Dragon attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +23 - Hit
Dragon damage roll - 9pts
Tendriculos attack roll (Bite - Whale AC 26) +23 - Miss
Tendriculos attack roll (Tendril - Dragon AC 21) +9 - Miss
Tendriculos attack roll (Tendril - Dragon AC 21) +17 - Miss[/sblock]

Alexi launched himself from his mount and darted across the uneven ground to Whale's rescue.  The large knight struggled to get to his feet as the huge creature bore down not only on him now, but Alexi as well.

There was another scorching smell from the creature as Boar called his words of magic forth, and the sound of Dragon's horse nearby meant that his sword was still licking at the creature's strange hide.  Alexi could tell that the monster wasn't slowing though, and the knights seemed to be doing little to hurt it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2006)

[sblock=Combat - Round Two]Initiative:
Killi-kelli-hek - 10 (1x 6pts damage)
Azot - 5 (10pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Kill-kelli-hek attack roll (Azot AC 16) +14/+20 - Miss/Hit
Kill-kelli-hek damage rolls - 3pts
Azot casts Bull's Strength (_+4 Strength_)[/sblock]

The relentless dwarves pummelled Azot, but somewhere in the throngs of fists the will of Sebek reached in to Azot's heart.  His prayers bolstered the muscles in his arms and legs, the tide of this battle was about to turn...


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

Jen smiles meekly, "I'd like to, but what if they kill him?  Either way, we need to find it first."

"Come on, let's see what we can get out of here for you quickly so we can keep looking."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

As Sebek's strength filled his limbs, Azot's emerald eyes glowed bright for a moment as he spat a wad of blood through his cracked lips. The heavy bone club suddenly seemed to weigh little more than a child's toy in his hands and as the two wildlings tried to maneuver themselves to harry him between them, Azot whipped the club low hoping to shatter the knee of the one on his left.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2006)

[sblock=Combat - Round Three]Initiative:
Killi-kelli-hek - 10 (1x 12pts damage)
Azot - 5 (18pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Kill-kelli-hek attack roll (Azot AC 16) +20/+18 - Hit/Hit
Kill-kelli-hek damage rolls - 4pts/4pts
Azot attack roll (AC 12) +22 - Hit
Azot damage roll - 6pts[/sblock]

With newfound strength Azot rose up amidst the pounding of fists and towered over his assailants.  With one powerful stroke his club slammed into the face of one of the insane dwarves, causing a horrible crunching noise and making blood spray from the creature's mouth.  The blow staggered the dwarf, his legs buckled for a moment, but the two continued their assault.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

As bone and blood flew from the shattered jaw of the wildling, Azot snarled and brought his club up once more. He could feel the pain from the wounds disappearing as the Sebek's strength filled him to the core of his being. Even with the battle frenzy threatening to overtake him as it had with those he faced, Azot knew that if he was to stop those seeking to get away he had to end this battle quickly.

Taking a slight step to the side, he kept the wounded one in front of him and lashed out quickly, hoping the wildling's body would fall even if the crazed dwarf couldn't feel the pain.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Alexi launched himself from his mount and darted across the uneven ground to Whale's rescue.  The large knight struggled to get to his feet as the huge creature bore down not only on him now, but Alexi as well.
> 
> There was another scorching smell from the creature as Boar called his words of magic forth, and the sound of Dragon's horse nearby meant that his sword was still licking at the creature's strange hide.  Alexi could tell that the monster wasn't slowing though, and the knights seemed to be doing little to hurt it.





Alexi helped Whale get out of reach of the creature, whistling for Mikla. He shouts over to Dragon "You seen one of these? Can it run? I think dealing with this thing later may be the best strategy" he shouts as he climbs back upon Mikla.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> At the yeowl Ymris stops, a broad smile stretching across her face.  Quickly kneeling she pets the cat, scratching him behind his ears.  " 'Bout time you showed up, you raggedy bag of fur, you.  There are some strange goings-on occurring and I could use some of your wisdom..."  She trails off, gives Thom one last scratch, and stands looking down the Hall of Heraldry.
> 
> Soon she stands just outside of door of Chancellor Regis Zimmerman Esq.  _This must be it._  Taking a deep breath she reaches out, swings open the door, and strides into the room.
> 
> [sblock]Unless it's locked and then she'll just feel silly a moment before soundly knocking on the door.[/sblock]




The heavy oak door swung open with a small amount of effort, allowing Ymris to stride into the chamber of the Chancellor.  The room was decorated with dozens of trinkets, trophies, decorations, tomes, awards and intricate candlesticks which held softly burning candles.

Behind a large solid-looking desk, resting in a high-backed chair, was a younger looking gentleman dressed in an elegant suit and sporting a neatly trimmed moustache and beard.  As Ymris strode in he cut himself off in mid argument to look at the intruder, his face contorting in what could only be anger for being interrupted.

Standing before a large glass door that led to a balcony, as well as the storm, a second person had his back to Ymris, as well as the Chancellor.  The figure was dressed only in a long flowing purple robe that dragged to the floor and pooled upon the carpet as if it were several sizes to big for the wearer.

“Who in the hell are…”

Chancellor Zimmerman stopped himself in mid sentence, staring at Ymris in amazement.  For a moment the words that he tried to force out got lodged in his throat, and in the end he had to almost cough them out.  

“Ymris?  You’re Ymris aren’t you?”

Behind her Thom began to yeowl once more, but this wasn’t the affectionate kitten coming out in him again.  There was a savage tone to the old moggy, and without looking Ymris knew that he wouldn’t enter the room.  He was scared.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2006)

As Ymris boldly walks into the chambers of Chancellor Zimmerman, Thom's yeowl sends a frisson of fear spiking down her back like lightning.  She hesitates not having ever heard Thom express such intense emotion and more than a little taken aback by the Chancellor calling her by name.  _Nothing for it but to brazen it out now._

She tries to send Thom soothing feelings through their link then takes several more steps into the room stopping in front of the Chancellor's desk.  She bows.  "Yes, Chancellor, I am Ymris.  Please accept my apologies for the interuption."  Her eyes flick to the robed figure and back again to the Chancellor.  With the odd events and portents that she has been experiencing lately Ymris begins to feel an irrational dread of the figure turning from the window and revealing his identity.  Continuing, however, she says, "I was directed to deliver this case to one called Devries whom I was informed would be here this evening."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> As Ymris boldly walks into the chambers of Chancellor Zimmerman, Thom's yeowl sends a frisson of fear spiking down her back like lightning.  She hesitates not having ever heard Thom express such intense emotion and more than a little taken aback by the Chancellor calling her by name.  _Nothing for it but to brazen it out now._
> 
> She tries to send Thom soothing feelings through their link then takes several more steps into the room stopping in front of the Chancellor's desk.  She bows.  "Yes, Chancellor, I am Ymris.  Please accept my apologies for the interuption."  Her eyes flick to the robed figure and back again to the Chancellor.  With the odd events and portents that she has been experiencing lately Ymris begins to feel an irrational dread of the figure turning from the window and revealing his identity.  Continuing, however, she says, "I was directed to deliver this case to one called Devries whom I was informed would be here this evening."




Chancellor Zimmerman glanced at the figure by the window, waiting for a moment as if he were to move or speak.  The silence in the room was broken only by a low hiss coming from the corridor as old Thom lurked at the threshold, as if ready to spring to her mistress’ aid.

“Yes,” his eyes returned to Ymris.  “Mr Devries is here, but he does not speak to messengers.”

The figure moved a little within his long cloak, enough so that Ymris could tell that it wasn’t simply a coat-stand holding those robes up.  Slowly one heavily robed arm raised, the fabric draping over the figure’s hand, and gestured from Ymris to the Chancellor, signalling for Ymris to pass along the message.

The Chancellor stood warily and gently lifted the case across to his side of the desk, there was a fear in his eyes that was genuine, pure, unhidden as stared at the figure and opened the end of the case.  After a slight tap a scroll slid out, and Zimmerman slowly unrolled it before him.

It was blank.

From the window a voice that seemed to echo with an icy chill in upon itself whispered through the room.  _“I know not who you are, but I smell her on you.  It is long faded, but I can smell the stench of her betrayal upon everything she touches.”_

Chancellor Zimmerman looked at the blank scroll, his eyes darting as if they were reading something.  “Ymris, after all these years…”  He looked up at a painting on the wall, it was that of the fatter Zimmerman from downstairs.  He sat on a large throne with three small girls on his lap, no more than a few years old each, and had a dirty evil look on his fat and corrupt face.  The plaque was easy to read:

_The Ladies Stephanie, Ymris and Amanda._​
The middle girl looked the same as the one downstairs, and had her name.

There was another icy hiss, _“You however, are no use to me alive…”_


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen smiles meekly, "I'd like to, but what if they kill him?  Either way, we need to find it first."
> 
> "Come on, let's see what we can get out of here for you quickly so we can keep looking."




Beyond the vast doors Jen and Jazick stared in awe at the Hall of Doctrine.  The dozens of shelves that lined the walls and filled the hall held more books, tomes, scrolls and tablets than they had ever thought existed.  Each of the sections had signs up giving an indication of their purpose.

After a short wander it seemed that the library was filled with doctrine pertaining specifically to the worship of Zsath only.  No other books lined these shelves, everything here was to teach the priests the prayers required to worship their deity as well as the thousands of pieces of history, theology, economics, and scripture that detailed everything that had effected the religion, ever.

The chill wind that seemed to follow them through the complex began to bite deeper into their bones, as if their very souls were freezing within their bodies.

There was a reference nearby, though even that collection of tomes was impressively large, allowing the two to hunt down any information they required.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Jen huddles closer to Jazick for warmth, smiling at him meekly as she pulls her cloak around herself.  "So, you know what you need from here?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=Combat - Round Three]Initiative:
Alexi - 18 (0pts damage)
The Boar - 17 (0pts damage)
The Whale - 15 (19pts damage)
The Dragon - 12 (0pts damage)
Tendriculos - 7 (unconscious)

Combat Rolls:
Alexi attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +22 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 6pts
Boar Arcane Spell Failure check (Target 35%): 69% - Success
Tendriculos reflex save (DC 16) +10 - Failure
Boar damage roll - 27pts
Whale attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +21 - Hit
Whale damage roll - 15pts
Dragon attack roll (Tendriculos AC 16) +6 - Miss[/sblock]

The knights pounded on the huge creature as Alexi yelled at Dragon.  The knight almost fell off his horse as he tried to dodge a wild tentacle and shout back, "No, this beast is unusual to me!"

The huge form lurched and fell to the ground, crashing against the borken cobblestones and lying still.  Boar urged his horse forward, his hands still burning with the flames that he called upon the beast.

"The thing is healing, and quickly.  Unless anyone knows how to kill his beast I suggest that we flee for the tower, there may be more like this creature..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=Combat - Round Four]Initiative:
Killi-kelli-hek - 10 
Azot - 5 (21pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Kill-kelli-hek attack roll (Azot AC 16) +16/+13 - Hit/Miss
Kill-kelli-hek damage rolls - 3pts
Azot attack roll (AC 12) +24 - Hit
Azot damage roll - 6pts[/sblock]

With a resounding smash Azot's club shattered the leg of one of the wildlings, sending it screaming to the ground.  His wounds were not small though, and the remaining creature had inflicted some damage to him.

[sblock=Combat - Round Five]Initiative:
Killi-kelli-hek - 10 (unconscious)
Azot - 5 (25pts damage)

Combat Rolls:
Kill-kelli-hek attack roll (Azot AC 16) +17 - Hit
Kill-kelli-hek damage rolls - 4pts
Azot attack roll (AC 12) +25 - Hit
Azot damage roll - 7pts
Azot attack of opportunity (AC 12) +22 - Hit
Azot damage roll - 6pts[/sblock]

With a final burst of strength Azot resisted the creatures heavy fists one last time to bring his club across the creature's face, breaking its nose and sending blood spraying across the street.  The wildling panicked and ran, allowing Azot to bring his club against the back of the creatures head, sending it to the ground.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Jen huddles closer to Jazick for warmth, smiling at him meekly as she pulls her cloak around herself.  "So, you know what you need from here?"




Draping his large large cloak about them both, Jazick tells her the story of the strange events back home in Candlestick lane. Of the well dressed halfling and the apparently sleeping people chewing the bloody meat. He speaks of the whistle and shows her the reference in the book. His skin pales as he tells of the dark magic glimpsed in the sky above and of slaying the halfling. He goes on to tell of his own doubts about the halfling's purpose and the dreams that followed. Finally he tells of his journey and hopes that he can find information that will protect his people. "Do you think it would be a sin to burn some of these tomes for warmth?" he asks with a grin. "I guess I should try to find the last records and see what happened here. Perhaps that relates to the halfling and his whistle. Maybe there is something about the location of the scepter here as well?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

"I think it might be a sin not too," Jen says, smiling at the warm jesture.

"Perhaps there is notes on it in the reference as well.  We should look it up."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The knights pounded on the huge creature as Alexi yelled at Dragon.  The knight almost fell off his horse as he tried to dodge a wild tentacle and shout back, "No, this beast is unusual to me!"
> 
> The huge form lurched and fell to the ground, crashing against the borken cobblestones and lying still.  Boar urged his horse forward, his hands still burning with the flames that he called upon the beast.
> 
> "The thing is healing, and quickly.  Unless anyone knows how to kill his beast I suggest that we flee for the tower, there may be more like this creature..."




"I would suggest fire as that seems to bring an end to many fell creatures. Yet I doubt we could crerate a large enough fire fast enough, so let us away to the tower while we can. Hopefully we have given it cause enough to pause before attacking again." says Alexi as he hold the reins of Whales horse so he can mount and ride away.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Chancellor Zimmerman glanced at the figure by the window, waiting for a moment as if he were to move or speak.  The silence in the room was broken only by a low hiss coming from the corridor as old Thom lurked at the threshold, as if ready to spring to her mistress’ aid.
> 
> “Yes,” his eyes returned to Ymris.  “Mr Devries is here, but he does not speak to messengers.”
> 
> ...




Ymris tightens her hand around her staff to quell the trembling that threatens.  She is confused: the painting with her name on its plaque, the menacing figure she assumes is Devries, Thom's emotion beating in the back of her mind...  She stands a moment as if frozen, until the icy hiss, _"You however, are no use to me alive…"_, snaps her from her lethargy.  Quickly she turns and dashes for the door to the chambers and towards the stairs.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I would suggest fire as that seems to bring an end to many fell creatures. Yet I doubt we could crerate a large enough fire fast enough, so let us away to the tower while we can. Hopefully we have given it cause enough to pause before attacking again." says Alexi as he hold the reins of Whales horse so he can mount and ride away.




Whale grunted and swore something at the creature, but mounted up fast nonetheless.  the creature was already stirring as Dragon cried out and urged his steed into the ruins, to be enveloped by the storm.  Whale smiled at Alexi and bolted, leaving he and Boar to bring up the rear.

In the shadows of the ruins other creatures could be seen lurking, crawling out of their hiding spots as the horses past, and soon lost from view.  The great tower loomed in the distance, but each of the knights' steeds have enough energy built from fear of the creatures of this place to bolt through the streets with almost unearthly speed.

It was not long before Dragon called them all to a halt, raising one mailed hand and calling through the storm to the others.

"The tower is not far from here, perhaps now is the time to speak of an attack plan before the beasts of this place catch us."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris tightens her hand around her staff to quell the trembling that threatens.  She is confused: the painting with her name on its plaque, the menacing figure she assumes is Devries, Thom's emotion beating in the back of her mind...  She stands a moment as if frozen, until the icy hiss, _"You however, are no use to me alive…"_, snaps her from her lethargy.  Quickly she turns and dashes for the door to the chambers and towards the stairs.




[sblock]Ymris Will save (DC hidden) +16 - Success[/sblock]

Ymris bolted into the Hall of Heraldry and back towards the main chambers, behind her she could hear a man swearing.  Looking back quickly as she hit the end of the hall, she spotted Zimmerman kicking at something on the ground that had gotten in his way.  Thom!

Zimmerman was more interested in a larger prize though, and ran up the hall towards Ymris, but she was already gone.  She hit the stairs two at a time, leaping over the rail once it was safe and taking off across the hall.

Something told her that Thom was ok, he was a rugged old bugger, but the chanting behind her warned her that she was in more danger than the filthy moggy.  She could feel the rigors of magic attempting to freeze her bones in place, trying to throw her to the ground, but her mind was strong and would not be forced to obey another. She threw the door open into the storm and readied herself to run for her life once more.

Standing in the doorway was a heavily robed figure, Devries?  How...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think it might be a sin not too," Jen says, smiling at the warm jesture.
> 
> "Perhaps there is notes on it in the reference as well.  We should look it up."




[sblock=Bront]Jasmine Gather Information check (DC 15) +16 - Success

*Obsidean Sceptre of Thrall*​It is easy to find basic information on the Sceptre, but digging a little deeper allows you to learn some of the less known secrets of the item.  The Obsidean Sceptre was created to control people utterly, though many notes say that this was a choice that the target made willingly, the Sceptre had no control otherwise.
It was a cerimonal piece more than anything, and the Bishops of Zsath rarely used it for its true potential.  It was held in the The Museum of Souls as a control piece in something called the Eternal Well.
The Sceptre itself is made out of an alloy of a rare metal called mithril, stained black and decorated with crimson diamonds.  Simply to touch the Sceptre is to have enough weath to own suburbs, and enough power to rule them.  If one knows its true secrets...[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 12, 2006)

As the two wildlings fall, Azot does not waste time before snapping the necks of each one before fate could grant them a recovery from their wounds. The task was easily done, but afterwards he felt Sebek's blessing fade away and as it did, the pain from his wounds set in. His ribs were tender in several places and he knew three of his teeth were barely anchored in their sockets. Reaching up and grasping the bone necklace around his neck, he called upon Sebek to mend the worst of the blows and then looked down the entrance to the sewer looking to see if the wildlings were there or if they had escaped.

[sblock=ooc]Cast CMW and then advance. Not sure I can take another beating like that just now.. Plus I know it is almost time to meet the neighbors around here.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]_'So, this is the toy that Riki wants.  Either he is an ignorant fool who is running someone else's errand, or he has use for such a thing himself.  Jazick may be usefull for a bit longer than I thought either way.'_

Jasmine will do some research in the Eternal Well and the Museum of Souls as well if she has time.  More on the Well than the Museum, which she at least knows where it is.[/sblock]
Jen seems eager to find information, and a little excited by what she has found so far.  "I think it's in the Museum of Souls.  Let's find what we can here, and perhaps rest a bit.  You look a bit tired."

OOC: If I have the time line right, it's pretty late and we've been here a while, correct?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Jazick*

Stifling another yawn Jazick nods, "We've been at this a while. I'm still feeling weak from the trap too. However, I think we need to find someplace warm if we're really gonna get some rest. At least we need somewhere we can build a fire."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris bolted into the Hall of Heraldry and back towards the main chambers, behind her she could hear a man swearing.  Looking back quickly as she hit the end of the hall, she spotted Zimmerman kicking at something on the ground that had gotten in his way.  Thom!
> 
> Zimmerman was more interested in a larger prize though, and ran up the hall towards Ymris, but she was already gone.  She hit the stairs two at a time, leaping over the rail once it was safe and taking off across the hall.
> 
> ...




Without hesitation Ymris continues towards the robed figure and stiffens her arms to slam her entire body weight behind her quarterstaff strike to the figure's midsection. 

[sblock=OOC]Ymris will charge, then attack with a single staff strike unless she doesn't have enough room to run.  If that's the case, then she will just move into threat range and strike.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As the two wildlings fall, Azot does not waste time before snapping the necks of each one before fate could grant them a recovery from their wounds. The task was easily done, but afterwards he felt Sebek's blessing fade away and as it did, the pain from his wounds set in. His ribs were tender in several places and he knew three of his teeth were barely anchored in their sockets. Reaching up and grasping the bone necklace around his neck, he called upon Sebek to mend the worst of the blows and then looked down the entrance to the sewer looking to see if the wildlings were there or if they had escaped.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Cast CMW and then advance. Not sure I can take another beating like that just now.. Plus I know it is almost time to meet the neighbors around here.[/sblock]




[sblock]Azot casts Cure Moderate Wounds - 14pts
Azot’s current condition - 11hp damage[/sblock]

Sebek’s blessings warmed Azot’s body, removing the already developing bruises and swells, knitting the cuts and removing the aches.  He still felt the battering that the two wildlings had delivered, but their assault had still left a dull pain in his face that would not be swiftly forgotten.

The storm water drain was still open, allowing Azot to slip into the tunnel easily to pursue his prey.  There was a loud echo and splashing to his right, the constant storm made the water in here waste deep, which meant that the others would probable be having more problems than he.

Azot needed not even try to catch the others, he simply let the water lift him off his feet and carry him downstream.  The wildlings were struggling with their prize, trying to control it, preventing the current from wresting it away from them.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Stifling another yawn Jazick nods, "We've been at this a while. I'm still feeling weak from the trap too. However, I think we need to find someplace warm if we're really gonna get some rest. At least we need somewhere we can build a fire."




Jen and Jazick had been in the Cathedral for hours now, searching its vast halls for their prizes.  Outside they could see that where the sun hid behind the storm clouds, had set.  The chill wind continued to whip through the vast halls, relentlessly draining the two as they continued their search.

[sblock=Jen & Jazick]Jazick Fort Save (DC 20) +13 – Failure
Poison damage roll – 2pts Strength

Jen Fort save (DC 23) +15 - Failure
Jazick Fort save (DC 23) +17 – Failure

_Jen and Jazick have gained an additional negative level._[/sblock]

[sblock=Jen]Continuing the Gather Information Success.

Museum of Souls – a religious gallery of art pieces dedicated to the love of Zsath.  Many of the pieces have been created by the greatest Bishops of Zsath, utilizing magics of life and death in their creation.  The place is usually off-limits to all unless guided by a being called The Curator, an unliving monument to these powerful creations.

Eternal Well – a piece of art created by Bishop Esdeele over a hundred years ago.  The is an actual well that summons forth the spirits of the dead in a macabre dance within the great shaft and above it, the spirits are brought from the other side and whisper the secrets of the afterlife.  The Bishop utilized a powerful Obsidian Sceptre to draw the spirits forth from death to dance eternally.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jazick]Gather Information check (DC 15) +11 – Failure

For Jazick searching through the dozens of ledgers, tomes, journals, scriptures and every other scrap parchment lying around was too confusing.  He couldn’t understand how they stored their books, couldn’t tolerate the headaches caused by their archaic script, and seemed to run across every book that he didn’t need.

At several times he caught Jen easy perusing the texts, she seemed at home in this place.  She nodded occasionally to herself as she referenced something and headed straight for another shelf, picking her books selectively.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Without hesitation Ymris continues towards the robed figure and stiffens her arms to slam her entire body weight behind her quarterstaff strike to the figure's midsection.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Ymris will charge, then attack with a single staff strike unless she doesn't have enough room to run.  If that's the case, then she will just move into threat range and strike.[/sblock]




[sblock=Combat – Round One]Initiative:
Ymris – 15
Devries – 13 (6pts damage)
Zimmerman - 8

Ymris attack roll (Devries - AC hidden) +18 – Hit
Devries Concealment check (50% chance) +59% - Failure
Ymris damage roll – 6pts
Devries attack roll (Ymris – AC 13) +15 - Hit
Devries damage roll – 5pts Strength
Ymris Will save (DC 16) +18 - Success
Ymris Will save (DC 16) +12 – Failure
_Ymis has been effected by a slow spell_[/sblock]

Ymris charged into Devries, pushing her strength into the end of her staff and slamming it against her foe.  There was no grunt of pain, no blood, but Devries moved a little, like it definitely hurt.

He rose up and his robe parted to reveal the ethereal form beneath, Devries was little more than purple mist beneath his heavy robe.  Ymris could barely see anything to define in his form anymore, but the soft screams that escaped from him, like he had the souls of dozens trapped in the robe with him...

He forced her mind to concentrate, not to give in to fear, but Devries reached out and touched her.  All the strength in her body seemed to be draining from her body, he fed off her, grew stronger.

Behind her she barely heard Zimmerman’s voice again, chanting something anew.  She couldn’t resist him this time, not both of them at once.  Her legs felt heavy, her strength was drained, was this the end?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2006)

*Jazick*

Slamming a book in frustration Jazick turns to Jen. "I think we are going to have to leave this place for a while and come back. The cold and poison are really getting to me. Whatever caused them to abandon the place is starting to weaken us too."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Jen nods, "I agree, it is quite cold in here."

Helping Jazick along, and holding him for warmth, she heads with him out the door.

"The sceptre is in the Museum of Souls, but I don't think that's a good place to go to rest.  Perhaps there is a bedroom of some kind here?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Combat – Round One]Initiative:
> Ymris – 15
> Devries – 13 (6pts damage)
> Zimmerman - 8
> ...




Though her body is failing, with a grim determination Ymris clenches her jaw and focuses her mind.  _Run, Thom, run away!_ she sends through her link with the cat, hoping that he understands and does what she wants just this once.  Mustering the dregs of her strength she forces herself upright, reaches down within herself to tap that spark of life, and with a few arcane words and gestures casts _Shocking Grasp_.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Though her body is failing, with a grim determination Ymris clenches her jaw and focuses her mind.  _Run, Thom, run away!_ she sends through her link with the cat, hoping that he understands and does what she wants just this once.  Mustering the dregs of her strength she forces herself upright, reaches down within herself to tap that spark of life, and with a few arcane words and gestures casts _Shocking Grasp_.




[sblock=Combat - Round Two]Initiative:
Ymris – 15 (7pts Strength/23pts damage)
Devries – 13 (6pts damage)
Zimmerman - 8

Ymris attack roll (Devries - AC hidden) +20 – Hit
Devries Concealment check (50% chance) +19% - Success
Devries attack roll (Ymris – AC 13) +22 - Hit
Devries damage roll – 2pts Strength
Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris AC 13) +16/+17 - Hit/Hit
Zimmerman damage roll - 12pts/11pts fire damage[/sblock]

Lightning crackled across Ymris' fingers, she felt a warmth from Thom, but it was fleeting.  Devries plunged his hand into Ymris' chest and drank deeply for her, her strength was slipping away.  There was a horrible burning feeling in her back, she burst into flames and her skin melted away.

The pain seemed to last forever.

Ymris looked up through a haze of pain, everything around her was blurry.  Before her stood a handsome middle aged man wearing the long robes of Devries.  She was still standing in the doorway, but, something was different.

Her smoldering body lay at her feet, an echo of Zimmerman yelled something behind her.  Deveries smiled at her, then walked through her floating form.  Her two assailants walked back upstairs, she was powerful to stop them, or even talk.  Something was...

"...wrong?"

The voice came from a reasonable handsome man with dark hair that leaned against the wall of the school.  On his hip a dark blade seemed to drink hungrily at the light eminated from the lanterns nearby, emiting a life draining aura tugged at all that was left of her, her soul.

"Yes, you're dead.  It happens.  No, I can't do anything.  And my name's Jovik.  Anything else?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2006)

*Jazick*

"We should be able to find some furniture or something to burn."  

OOC: Have we seen fireplaces?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Azot casts Cure Moderate Wounds - 14pts
> Azot’s current condition - 11hp damage[/sblock]
> 
> Sebek’s blessings warmed Azot’s body, removing the already developing bruises and swells, knitting the cuts and removing the aches.  He still felt the battering that the two wildlings had delivered, but their assault had still left a dull pain in his face that would not be swiftly forgotten.
> ...




Sinking into the flowing sewage, Azot moved closer to the prey and knew that he could not fight them as he did the others above his home. Brute force would soon see you dead in the world below, as Sebek's home required cunning as well as strength.

Grasping his necklace once more, Azot whispered the words of calling to the darkness around him and reached out to the small creatures around them. He felt their resistance at first as the rain was no friend of theirs, but they could not resist Sebek's strength and Azot knew the wildlings were about to have even more trouble on their hands.

_'Sebek has pronounced them dead...it is time for the harvest...'_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "The tower is not far from here, perhaps now is the time to speak of an attack plan before the beasts of this place catch us."




[sblock] Phoenix, sorry I missed this post among the others [/sblock]

"We had talked about a hard and fast charge at the tower. But truely, without knowing what the defenses will be, it is hard to devise a plan. Will there be defenders outside the tower? Will we need to crash the doors and then fight our way through? Without knowing I say we approach, quickly but cautiously towards the tower. If an enemy appears we charge, if we reach the doors, well, we'll go from there." says Alexi


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Her smoldering body lay at her feet, an echo of Zimmerman yelled something behind her.  Deveries smiled at her, then walked through her floating form.  Her two assailants walked back upstairs, she was powerful to stop them, or even talk.  Something was...
> 
> "...wrong?"
> 
> ...




The pain was gone and that was good but Ymris can't seem to grasp what happened to the lump of meat at her feet.  She blinks and stares at the handsome dark-haired man who named himself Jovik.  She doesn't know who he is but she knows in her core that that sword is not to be messed with and therefore the man isn't either.  However, Ymris can't stop herself from saying, "I want revenge.  I want to ruin their plans, make them pay for all their machinations, and then destroy them."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "We should be able to find some furniture or something to burn."
> 
> OOC: Have we seen fireplaces?




[sblock=OOC]Yes, there are plenty, and plenty of kindling and flammable substances.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock] Phoenix, sorry I missed this post among the others [/sblock]
> 
> "We had talked about a hard and fast charge at the tower. But truely, without knowing what the defenses will be, it is hard to devise a plan. Will there be defenders outside the tower? Will we need to crash the doors and then fight our way through? Without knowing I say we approach, quickly but cautiously towards the tower. If an enemy appears we charge, if we reach the doors, well, we'll go from there." says Alexi




The wizards tower seemed to loom over the knights as they talked, each of them stared at the double wooden doors that were barely held in place to keep the storm out.  It would only take seconds for them to cross the courtyard to the tower on horseback, and no opposition had manifested to stop them.

Boar nodded at Alexi’s suggested and lowered his helm, Whale followed suit swiftly, and if Dragon had a problem with the plan his face could not be seen behind his helm.  The horses trotted across to the main doors of the tower, there was a bright light flickering through the cracks and shining off the filthy puddles underneath the door.  Muffled speech could be heard from inside, but nothing could be made out.

Beside him each of the knights drew their blades and dismounted, they were prepared to make war.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> The pain was gone and that was good but Ymris can't seem to grasp what happened to the lump of meat at her feet.  She blinks and stares at the handsome dark-haired man who named himself Jovik.  She doesn't know who he is but she knows in her core that that sword is not to be messed with and therefore the man isn't either.  However, Ymris can't stop herself from saying, "I want revenge.  I want to ruin their plans, make them pay for all their machinations, and then destroy them."




“Yeah, the Zimmermans’ll do that to you.”  Jovick looked up as if he was trying to order his thoughts before speaking.  “_His_ grandfather _almost_ killed your mother, technically.  Which probably doesn’t make you feel any better about it.  But, like I said, you’re dead now, not a lot you can do about it.”

“On the up side, I get to take you to the afterlife, which’ll be nice for you I guess.  It’s been so long since I’ve seen you, I kinda lost track of you for a while a decade or so back.  It’s a shame we had to meet up again like this.”


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2006)

Ymris scowls.  _This fellow, Jovick, is certainly familiar._ "You said, _'Not a lot you can do...'_  So there is a little something that I can do?  And do I know you?  Have we met before?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris scowls.  _This fellow, Jovick, is certainly familiar._ "You said, _'Not a lot you can do...'_  So there is a little something that I can do?  And do I know you?  Have we met before?"




Jovick smiled and nodded a little, perhaps in amusement.  “Come, we can talk and walk.”  Ymris found herself walking through the streets of the city, but none there could see or hear them.  Jovick talked a little, commented on an eatery or ale house, putting her nerves a little at ease.  There was a strange echoing noise from around her, something familiar, then she felt something brush against her leg.

“It’s Thom you know, he can still see you, something about cats I never understood.  Familiar cats are apperently more sensative as well.”  Jovick shrugged.  He came across as not the most scholarly messenger of death, but he seemed to know a lot about the hidden corners of the city.

“A lot of people say that they’ve avoided death one was or another, I did, for a while.  Dunno if you ever heard of the god Zsath?  I hadn’t, ‘til I killed him of course.”  Jovick’s had slid to the pommel of his dark blade, he sighed heavily.  “Now I’m stuck doing his job, not alive, not dead, maybe a bit of both.  To tell the truth I’m no expert, so maybe there is something you can do.”

“A few friends of mine and I met you when you were, well, probably only a couple of years old.  You and a bunch of other kids were being held by Zimmerman, the first Zimmerman…the fat guy.  He was using your souls to fuel dark magic, trying to escape the city, apparently it was dying.  We got you out, Taran made sure you all got good homes.  It was kinda hard to keep up with you all though, especially after I had to start looking after so many others.”


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Sinking into the flowing sewage, Azot moved closer to the prey and knew that he could not fight them as he did the others above his home. Brute force would soon see you dead in the world below, as Sebek's home required cunning as well as strength.
> 
> Grasping his necklace once more, Azot whispered the words of calling to the darkness around him and reached out to the small creatures around them. He felt their resistance at first as the rain was no friend of theirs, but they could not resist Sebek's strength and Azot knew the wildlings were about to have even more trouble on their hands.
> 
> _'Sebek has pronounced them dead...it is time for the harvest...'_




There was splashing noises in the water as the rats dropped from cracks in the tunnel, called by Sebek to aid Azot, they gathered quickly and swam downstream towards the remaining dwarves.  The savage screaming was a little unsettling, Azot could see the dwarves desperately trying to beat the creatures off them.

They didn't stand a chance.

They rolled under the water, their screams lost, occassionally bursting to the surface to tear a ravenous rat from their faces, battering hopelessly at them.  It was not a fast punishment, but eventually the rats settled on their floating corpses to feast.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Yes, there are plenty, and plenty of kindling and flammable substances.[/sblock]



Jen looks for a comfortable spot near a fireplace where they can burn something and rest comfortably.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen looks for a comfortable spot near a fireplace where they can burn something and rest comfortably.




Tossing some old books into an ancient fireplace lurking at the rear of the great hall, Jen manages to start a fire, tossing broken pieces of furniture within.  The fire struggles to life and produces a meagre amount of warmth for its size, and as the hours dragged on, Jen and Jazick felt like were beginning to freeze.  The flames roared as they tossed on more wood, huddling closer to desperately deal with the cold that settled into their bones.

[sblock]Jen Fort save (DC 23) +11 - Failure
Jazick Fort save (DC 23) +20 - Failure

_Jen and Jazick have gained an additional negative level_[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Staying here may not be wise, I can feel the cold sapping my strength," Jen says.  "We should get the Sceptre and get out of here."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Beside him each of the knights drew their blades and dismounted, they were prepared to make war.




Alexi draws his sword, hefts his shield to the front. Here stood an array of men, knights, armored of old. How long had it been since Metropolis had seen four such figures at one place, at one time. Perhaps not since the Elder days. But were these not men of the Elder days; Stag, Whale, Boar and Dragon? Were these men not more than they seemed?

Still fear was not in Alexi's heart, but excitement. Here was adventure, here was his calling. 

Alexi gestured for Whale to burst in the doors with his prodigious strength.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2006)

*Jazick*

Huddling close for warm, Jazick tries fitfully too sleep. He is too tired and weak to even consider the fact that he is a man and Jen a woman. He adds fuel to the fire until they have to move back from the heat and yet the draining cold can't be driven from their bones. At Jen's words he rouses himself. "Yes, this cold here is more than a simple chill, I fear it is some fell magic. Perhaps all who come here are transformed to bones in time. I hope we have not waited too late. Let us hie to the scepter and be on our way."  Trying to loosen tight muscles he checks his gear and checks their guide.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovick smiled and nodded a little, perhaps in amusement.  “Come, we can talk and walk.”  Ymris found herself walking through the streets of the city, but none there could see or hear them.  Jovick talked a little, commented on an eatery or ale house, putting her nerves a little at ease.  There was a strange echoing noise from around her, something familiar, then she felt something brush against her leg.
> 
> “It’s Thom you know, he can still see you, something about cats I never understood.  Familiar cats are apperently more sensative as well.”  Jovick shrugged.  He came across as not the most scholarly messenger of death, but he seemed to know a lot about the hidden corners of the city.
> 
> ...




Without thinking Ymris kneels and tries to ruffle Thom's fur.  She contents herself with speaking to the cat and feeling pleased that he managed to escape, no thanks to her.  "We'll work something out, Thom, old-boy."  She stands again and listens to Jovick, shaking her head when he mentions Zsath.

She is fairly quiet as Jovick speaks.  Her mind is awhirl but it keeps bashing up against the fact that she is dead.  _What can I do?  I'm a disembodied spirit._  She wonders if she can re-enter her body but quickly discards the idea; she knows the damage that it took and is afraid she'd be like those walking dead like in the night-tales.  Admittedly those were created by evil wizards, but still, she didn't want to take that chance.  Or did she?

She focuses on Jovick.  "Dark magic?  There were others like me?  A city can die?"  She shakes her head and shivers at the monstrosity of it all.  Stopping she turns to face Jovick directly.  "I don't know what I can do but I know that things aren't finished here.  I can't go to the afterworld, yet."  She smiles a little in self-mockery.  "But then, I bet you've heard that many times before.  I need advice."  She wishes she could talk to her mentor at Three Stone Green and hopes that Jovick has an idea.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There was splashing noises in the water as the rats dropped from cracks in the tunnel, called by Sebek to aid Azot, they gathered quickly and swam downstream towards the remaining dwarves.  The savage screaming was a little unsettling, Azot could see the dwarves desperately trying to beat the creatures off them.
> 
> They didn't stand a chance.
> 
> They rolled under the water, their screams lost, occassionally bursting to the surface to tear a ravenous rat from their faces, battering hopelessly at them.  It was not a fast punishment, but eventually the rats settled on their floating corpses to feast.




As the swarm sent the remaining wildlings to their deaths, Azot stayed clear of the scene of the grisly feast and left the rats to enjoy their meal. Nearing the sealed casket they had been struggling with, Azot watched as it rocked against the cracking stone walkway.

_'I should leave it alone...whatever is in it is no concern of mine.'_

Turning around and preparing to let Sebek decide that fate as well, Azot tried to walk away, but the casket surged violently behind him and before he knew it, his hands were grasping it  while his eyes sought a way to release whatever was contained inside.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"To the Museum of Souls," Jen says, helping Jazick along if need be.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2006)

*Jazick*

The young man stumbles along beside Jen toward the Museum of Souls. "I'm okay, just a little weak."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi draws his sword, hefts his shield to the front. Here stood an array of men, knights, armored of old. How long had it been since Metropolis had seen four such figures at one place, at one time. Perhaps not since the Elder days. But were these not men of the Elder days; Stag, Whale, Boar and Dragon? Were these men not more than they seemed?
> 
> Still fear was not in Alexi's heart, but excitement. Here was adventure, here was his calling.
> 
> Alexi gestured for Whale to burst in the doors with his prodigious strength.




The doors erupted as Whale crashed through the filmsy wood, storming into the base of the tower with his warhammer ready to bring destruction upon his foes.  Alexi and Dragon were close behind while Boar brought up the rear, though as soon as all four had entered the tower they seemed to unconsciously move into tactical positions.

Within the ruined lobby of the tower the bodies of a dozen men lay scattered in pieces, blood spray decorating the walls, innards spread across the ground, and the faces that could be made our through the carnage were contorted in terror.

Within the tower a massive construction of scaffolding covered the inside of the walls, hundreds of supports and ropes stretched across the open spaces, supporting a large iron pole. The pole plunged downwards into a shaft that plunged deep into the earth, down deeper than the knights could see.  The upper levels of the tower looked ruined, unsafe, and unaccessible through conventional means.

From the shaft a dull throbbing purple glow tainted the room, emitting a powerful aura of what could only be described as evil.  An ancient, powerful evil.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> She focuses on Jovick.  "Dark magic?  There were others like me?  A city can die?"  She shakes her head and shivers at the monstrosity of it all.  Stopping she turns to face Jovick directly.  "I don't know what I can do but I know that things aren't finished here.  I can't go to the afterworld, yet."  She smiles a little in self-mockery.  "But then, I bet you've heard that many times before.  I need advice."  She wishes she could talk to her mentor at Three Stone Green and hopes that Jovick has an idea.




"My advice?  Let's go there quietly, once you're there you'll have a wonderful existance and forget all about this.  Trust me, you'll be better off dead that alive anyway.  There's a great evil coming to the city, one that will threaten the city again."

Jovick chuckled.  "The city is very much alive, she...he watches over all of us.  But unfortunately he's not immune to the mechanations of humanity, or their effect on the world."

His face grew serious for a while, "But there is something brewing in the darkness, something evil.  You will be better off where I'm taking you, my advice is to go quietly and enjoy it.  Your mother put a lot of effort into looking after you, even after your death, most people get little more than a hello, goodbye from me."

"You have always been...different? No, special.  For you were one of the Children of Metropolis, she was your mother."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As the swarm sent the remaining wildlings to their deaths, Azot stayed clear of the scene of the grisly feast and left the rats to enjoy their meal. Nearing the sealed casket they had been struggling with, Azot watched as it rocked against the cracking stone walkway.
> 
> _'I should leave it alone...whatever is in it is no concern of mine.'_
> 
> Turning around and preparing to let Sebek decide that fate as well, Azot tried to walk away, but the casket surged violently behind him and before he knew it, his hands were grasping it while his eyes sought a way to release whatever was contained inside.




The casket was held closed by a simple snib, and Azot had removed it before he thought twice.  Within something moved, and as the lid opened Azot looked at the wildling's prize.

A large rat twiched in bonds, writhing in pain from its many wounds.  The creature looked into Azot's eyes with more than a little intellgence, as well as relief.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The young man stumbles along beside Jen toward the Museum of Souls. "I'm okay, just a little weak."




Jen helped the weakened Jazick to his feet, he was feeling heavy, lethargic, and the two of them struggled to tear themselves away from the fire.  The chill wind that wound its way through the spyre sapped their strength, every step they had to climb caused their legs to scream in pain.

It took forever, but the Museum of Souls grand oaken doors stood before them.  They were locked befitting a vault of Zsath's treasures, and no doubt protected by nefarious magics or deadly traps.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick examines the lock and door for traps. "If you truely wish it, I will try the lock, but in my current state I fear that I will be unable to open it without falling victim to another trap."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The casket was held closed by a simple snib, and Azot had removed it before he thought twice.  Within something moved, and as the lid opened Azot looked at the wildling's prize.
> 
> A large rat twiched in bonds, writhing in pain from its many wounds.  The creature looked into Azot's eyes with more than a little intellgence, as well as relief.




_'All this effort over the grandfather of rats? What are you trying to tell me Sebek? The Leaguers, wildlings, and this...what does it all mean. You have always used me to be your hands, now are you telling me I must change skins once more?'_

Reaching down into the casket, Azot grasped the rat and pulled it out from inside the wildling's trappings. Working the bonds off of the creature, Azot kept expecting it to fight to escape, but the only reaction from it was it setting its unwavering gaze upon him as he worked.

"What am I supposed to do with you little one? If those wildlings managed to not eat each other long enough to get you, I doubt your luck will hold twice."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Let us both look, perhaps we can spot something togeather." Jen says

[sblock=OOC] Assist another on the search, whoever is better will be assisted.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "My advice?  Let's go there quietly, once you're there you'll have a wonderful existance and forget all about this.  Trust me, you'll be better off dead that alive anyway.  There's a great evil coming to the city, one that will threaten the city again."
> 
> Jovick chuckled.  "The city is very much alive, she...he watches over all of us.  But unfortunately he's not immune to the mechanations of humanity, or their effect on the world."
> 
> ...




"My mother?"  Ymris purses her lips.  Little has happened over the past few days that she has understood but now, after 40 years, after dying, she finally feels that there is something that she is supposed to do.  She shakes her head.  "I can't go quietly."  She shrugs helplessly.  "I don't know how, but I have to fight.  There may not be anyone else."  Turning away from Jovick, expecting to feel the touch of that cold, black, soul-drinking sword, she begins to walk back to Zimmerman's School for Girls.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick nods and redoubles his efforts.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2006)

Alexi stares at the bodies. He stares at the shaft, it pulsates with evil, it repels him and yet it also draws him like a moth to a flame. But this moth seeks to extinguish the flame. This was why he was brought here. Not for a simple wizard, though a wizrd maybe part of this problem. But this goes far beyond and mortal of Metropolis. Even Alexi could tell that. No mere mortal could contain this much evil within themselves. They may allow themsleevs to be a conduit to channel it, but surely such ancient, fell and malevolent evil would destroy any who dared serve it much less challenge it.

Still Alexi knew what needed to be done.

"Maybe we got the wrong tower, huh?" jokes Alexi. "So, does anyone know what this wizard looks like?" He ask the others. "Maybe someone took care of this for us. I wonder are these the other fools who assailed the tower like us, or were these the servants of the tower who were confronted by something far greater than themselves. Dragon, Boar any thoughts?" asks Alexi as he edges closer to the shaft to see if there is a ladder or stair leading down.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> _'All this effort over the grandfather of rats? What are you trying to tell me Sebek? The Leaguers, wildlings, and this...what does it all mean. You have always used me to be your hands, now are you telling me I must change skins once more?'_
> 
> Reaching down into the casket, Azot grasped the rat and pulled it out from inside the wildling's trappings. Working the bonds off of the creature, Azot kept expecting it to fight to escape, but the only reaction from it was it setting its unwavering gaze upon him as he worked.
> 
> "What am I supposed to do with you little one? If those wildlings managed to not eat each other long enough to get you, I doubt your luck will hold twice."




The enormous rat lay still long enough for Azot to free it before is spasmed and writhed its way into the water.  As Azot talked to the rat it stared back at him, there was something in its eyes...recognition?

It swam to the edge of the drain and crawled up onto a short ledge, then got up on its hind legs and began scratching with its teeth.  For a moment Azot thought that the creature was simply continuing on with its existance, until it formed a druidic sigil on the wall.  It took several minutes before a handful of sigils formed into a phrase*.

_Done is the time of the death of all things,
Where the mortals suffer and wane upon the world.
For saving their souls from an eternity of suffering, 
The Gods have chosen to fall upon the swords of their enemies.
One has died to pave the way for the new,
But all shall fall to the darkness that lurks beyond the walls of the city.
A battle is coming, 
Gods will die.
You must leave the city,
And find the secret which has been hidden for all time._​
The rat turns and shuffles uncomfortably, it's eyes gleaming with purpose.

[sblock]*The druidic language has long been a verbal language, rarely needed to be used in written form.  For centuries the language has struggled to survive in text, now being known in ancient scriptures and prophasies.  Typically druids now struggle to express themselves clearly in the druidical text past magical scrolls and religious expressions.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick nods and redoubles his efforts.




[sblock]Jen Seach Assistance (DC 15) +17 - Success
Jen Disable Device Assistance (DC 15) +20 - Success
Jen Open Lock Assistance (DC 15) +19 - Success
Jazick Search check (DC hidden) +30 - Success
Jazick Disable Device (DC hidden) +25 - Success
Jazick Open Lock check (DC hidden - take 20) +34 - Success[/sblock]

Sweat poured from Jazick's brow as he tried to fight the fatigue and poison that threatened to break his concentration.  He almost slipped again, making a rookie mistake and falling for the same trap twice, but Jen's warm hand rested on his shoulder to comfort him and pointed out an inconsistancy in the lock work, another poison trap!

He wiped the sweat away and began jamming the mechanism before getting to work on the lock.  It almost took half an hour to finish, but the final tumbler fell into place, allowing jazick to crack the door open a little and retrieve the dozens of pins that had held the lock in place.

The door opened into a circular chamber where three arches led off deeper into the museum.  In the centre of this chamber was a deep shaft that delved deep into the bowels of the building.  There was a blue glow that radiated into the room and several strange spirit-like beings danced above the shaft.  There was a small walkway only inches thick and wide, with no handrail, leading out to an elegant gold and platinum brace where a beautiful sceptre rested, encrusted with jewels and headed by a delicate obsidean head.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "My mother?"  Ymris purses her lips.  Little has happened over the past few days that she has understood but now, after 40 years, after dying, she finally feels that there is something that she is supposed to do.  She shakes her head.  "I can't go quietly."  She shrugs helplessly.  "I don't know how, but I have to fight.  There may not be anyone else."  Turning away from Jovick, expecting to feel the touch of that cold, black, soul-drinking sword, she begins to walk back to Zimmerman's School for Girls.




Ymris turned, but Jovick was already in front of her again.  "Dear, you're dead.  If you stay here you will become one of the damned, a portal for evil energies from the other side of Metropolis, I cannot allow that."

"Deveries has escaped my grasp and damages the world by existing, you are a child of the city, I cannot have you damaging him also.  I do not want to drag you physically, but if you come with me I can explain why your death is important to everyone that still lives..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi stares at the bodies. He stares at the shaft, it pulsates with evil, it repels him and yet it also draws him like a moth to a flame. But this moth seeks to extinguish the flame. This was why he was brought here. Not for a simple wizard, though a wizrd maybe part of this problem. But this goes far beyond and mortal of Metropolis. Even Alexi could tell that. No mere mortal could contain this much evil within themselves. They may allow themsleevs to be a conduit to channel it, but surely such ancient, fell and malevolent evil would destroy any who dared serve it much less challenge it.
> 
> Still Alexi knew what needed to be done.
> 
> "Maybe we got the wrong tower, huh?" jokes Alexi. "So, does anyone know what this wizard looks like?" He ask the others. "Maybe someone took care of this for us. I wonder are these the other fools who assailed the tower like us, or were these the servants of the tower who were confronted by something far greater than themselves. Dragon, Boar any thoughts?" asks Alexi as he edges closer to the shaft to see if there is a ladder or stair leading down.




[sblock=Alexi (Please read OOC also)]Alexi edges closer to the edge and looks down.  There was a darkness, an evil, that reached deep into his soul and grasped at his soul.  He could feel the presence inside him of the creature, he looked into the darkness, and it into him.
He looked back to speak to the others, the waves of evil pouring over them, and he could finally see as if once blind.

The three shone like beacons in the darkness, pillars of light prepared to stand against an evil that none could face and survive.  The spirits of their totems opened themselves to Alexi, showed that each of them harboured a secret from each other, that each of their souls were strong and resolute against the evil that laired here.

Alexi heard a voice from elsewhere, outside, where the darkness had not spread.  It was her singing for him, wishing his safety as his safe return to him.  There was love, pure love, in that voice, and tears, bittersweet.

The three knights looked at each other and Dragon was the first to shrug.  "I'm sorry gentlemen, I have been harbouring a secret.  I was not hired by Ham to bring death to these people, I was drawn to the tavern by a dream of a beautiful princess kidnapped by a terrible dragon.  I cannot tell you why I am still here, but it seems, right.

Boar nodded and spoke slowly, "I was asked to guide you here by a woman that told me you people would need assistance, I am not here to will wizards.  She paid me well and asked that I look after you like you were my own children."

Whale roared with laughter, "I got in a fight with four men who were attemping to assault a young woman.  They were hired by a man called Ham to travel here and said there were others, I though that I would wait for the others and punish them for their crimes once we arrived.  I am glad that I may not have to though..."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"We must retrieve it.  Do you think you can make it?  Or should i go on without you?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick gazes in awe for moment before carefully putting his tools away. "I've come this far, I won't stop now. I'm not sure we'll both fit on that walkway. Perhaps we can put a rope around you and I'll wrap one end around something and hold you? We don't know what sort of magical protections might be on that thing or what those spirit creatures might do." He nods to them. "Do you think they can communicate with us?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Jen looks up, "Maybe, but I think it's best to let the dead lie."

Jen lets Jazick secure the rope around her waste before she slowly ventures over towards the sceptre.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris turned, but Jovick was already in front of her again.  "Dear, you're dead.  If you stay here you will become one of the damned, a portal for evil energies from the other side of Metropolis, I cannot allow that."
> 
> "Deveries has escaped my grasp and damages the world by existing, you are a child of the city, I cannot have you damaging him also.  I do not want to drag you physically, but if you come with me I can explain why your death is important to everyone that still lives..."




Ymris slumps in weariness and resignation but manages still to produce a wry grin.  "It seems lacking in dignity to bicker with the god of the dead; I'll go with you."  She falls silent and goes wherever Jovick directs.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2006)

Jovik place a hand on Ymris' shoulder and smiled, the world around her enveloped in mist and she began to feel tired.  The mist crept towards them, devouring everything in its path and destroying the city she once knew.  Within the mist one end of an elegant marble bridge could be seen, though what its function was escaped her attention.

"You're feeling sleepy because you will soon be fully dead."  In the mist Ymris could see the forms of people, spirits, drifting in an eternal sleep.  "The dead dream of their heart's desires, a perfect life, one that the city could not give them.  They are the wall that surrounds Metropolis, they protect the city from the creatures that desperately try to break through and devour the living that live within.  The strength of their spirits is enough to keep the Void at bay, allowing the rest of us to live."

"There is a hole in the wall though, the void creeps through, feeding on the life of the city.  Your death will help to strengthen the wall, stop the Void from devouring the city from its Heart..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen looks up, "Maybe, but I think it's best to let the dead lie."
> 
> Jen lets Jazick secure the rope around her waste before she slowly ventures over towards the sceptre.




The rope slid around Jen's slender waist easily and Jazick watched her take a slender step out onto the walkway, balancing delicately above a mystical blue glow that illuminated her hauntingly.  The spirits drifted around her, unaware of the living intruder making her way into their lair.

She took her time, but soon she was standing next to the target of her quest, the Sceptre of Thrall.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Jen searches the pedistil the Sceptre is on for any traps or other triggers.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2006)

She smiles in response to Jovik, letting her weariness and his words wash over her.  She closes her eyes.  _Perhaps, I'll dream of crossing the bridge..._


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen searches the pedistil the Sceptre is on for any traps or other triggers.




[sblock=Jen]Jen Search check (DC hidden) +23 - Success?[/sblock]

The pedestal itself looked safe enough to Jen, seems that the vault door and the inhabitants of the building was once enough protection to keep the Sceptre safe.  Now things had obviously changed though...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> She smiles in response to Jovik, letting her weariness and his words wash over her.  She closes her eyes.  _Perhaps, I'll dream of crossing the bridge..._




"Just, sleep..."

_There was a feeling of bliss as her eyes closed, just for a moment, but the stirring in her arms woke her again.  She gurgled a little and twitched, not opening her eyes but sleeping comfortably in Ymris' arms.

She was so tiny, and beautiful.

The others gathered near to see her face, her tiny little fingers, her beautiful blue eyes.  Ymris was told that all children had blue eyes when they were first born, but she hoped that her daughter's would stay just the way they were, innocent and pure.

"What is her name?"  The voice came from no-one nearby, she saw no lips move.  She hadn't thought of a name, but her mouth answered anyway.

"Jasmine, her name is Jasmine."

The robust man parted the crowd with his presence, had she seen him before?  He looked familiar...

"Jasmine is a beautiful name Ymris, she will be a suitable daughter for such a wonderful mother."

He was dressed in an expensive suit and held a package under one arm, wrapped in a pink bow.  He approached her and smiled, there was something familiar yet alien about it.  It almost seemed like another life.

"I have brought gifts for her my dear, for such a beautiful, darling child..."_


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Jen will remove the Sceptre and tuck it away before she makes her way back to Jazeck.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick keeps a tight grip on the rope as Jen reaches for the scepter, his eyes keen for any change in the spirit's activity.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Just, sleep..."
> 
> _There was a feeling of bliss as her eyes closed, just for a moment, but the stirring in her arms woke her again.  She gurgled a little and twitched, not opening her eyes but sleeping comfortably in Ymris' arms.
> 
> ...




Ymris looks briefly up at the robust man.  "Ari?"  Turning her attention back to the beautiful baby cradled in her arms she smiles again.  "She is beautiful.  What did you bring?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 18, 2006)

Azot's mind was racing a thousand directions at once as he tried to make sense of the message being given to him. If Sebek wanted him to stop the death of the city, could he truly do it by leaving the city? Could Sebek even hear his prayers if he left the walls of Metropolis?

_'Are you truly prepared to die Sebek? If you were, why then did you send me out to stop your death?' Who among the gods have already fallen?'_

Sitting down, Azot knew the rat's eyes were still upon him. They glowed in the quasi-darkness of the sewers like two small golden orbs of light; waiting to see his next action, or perhaps his next reaction.

_'This is beyond me...what business do I have in the affairs of gods? I thought perhaps Sebek was making a point to me by showing a wound, but now I know the truth of the matter...he is truly dieing.'_

Closing his eyes, Azot rested his head against the slick stone wall behind him and for a moment allowed himself to listen to the sounds of the sewers. The endless flow of water through the drains, the sound of the rats fighting over their feast on the wildlings, the lapping of the river of waste, and his own breathing.

_'If I do not do something, this will all come to an end. Sebek's lair will be no more and those who live beneath the city will fall quickly behind those on the Upper world.'_

Rising slowly to his feet, as his body was still sore from the earlier beating he had taken, Azot called out to the rat across the way.

"Tell yer Masters I will do it. I don't know what in the hells I am supposed to do, but I will do it all the same. Sebek has started me on this quest, but it seems his cause is not to be alone."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2006)

Phoenix:
[sblock]
Alexi walked back from the pit to the three shining beacons of light. 

"So I was the only among us to be honest and truthful upon our meeting. And for that I had weapons drawn against me. Had you three no faith in Metropolis? Had you not trusted in her to find champions?" Alexi shakes his head.

"In any case we are here. We may drop all pretenses, all pretexts and face this as brothers." says Alexi as he hold the tip of his sword out before him. "The time has come for all of us to face an evil that is terrible. To become the saviours of this city. We four have been brought here by divine guidance, and so we walk and are guided by it's grace and blessings. Let us press forward, newly uncloaked to each other, and show our glory upon this ancient fell evil so that it may tremble before it's doom come at last."
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris looks briefly up at the robust man.  "Ari?"  Turning her attention back to the beautiful baby cradled in her arms she smiles again.  "She is beautiful.  What did you bring?"




"Yes, it's me, Ari."  His voice was husky and deep, there was something about him that rung untrue, but on this special day nothing could be wrong.  Jasmine's birth was quick and easy, the little girl was perfect.  Everyone hailed her as a shining light of innocence, and Ymris has a lifetime of joy ahead of her.

Especially now Ari had returned...Ari...

"I have bought a present from afar for the little wonder, a gift so perfect that it is second only to darling little Jasmine herself.  Here, it is no longer mine, but hers..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Azot's mind was racing a thousand directions at once as he tried to make sense of the message being given to him. If Sebek wanted him to stop the death of the city, could he truly do it by leaving the city? Could Sebek even hear his prayers if he left the walls of Metropolis?
> 
> _'Are you truly prepared to die Sebek? If you were, why then did you send me out to stop your death?' Who among the gods have already fallen?'_
> 
> ...




The water churned before him in mid-stream, the strange rat seemed to smile at him and for a moment Azot wondered if he'd said, or done, the right thing.  An enormous tidal wave of stormwater rushed through the tunnel almost instantaneously, Azot barely heard the noise seconds before it hit.  He went under, and his head hit something hard...

[sblock=Azot]Water rushed in Azot's ears and darkness consumed him swiftly.

Awaking, the thudding of his heart pounded in his ears causing his head to ache even more.  Sitting up he shook his head a little to clear the water from his ears and get his bearings, where was he?  It was some huge cavern, somewhere no doubt. 

It was strange, the noise of his heart beating still filled his ears, even though his ears seemed to have recovered.  Trying to clear his head, Azot focused on the chamber around him, there was a great deal of water pooled around him where thick red vines drank deeply.  The filthy corrupted water from the surface could not give sustenance to normal people without filtering, whatever fed here had either adapted well or was...

...dying...

Azot's eyes stared up into the gigantic beating heart who's thudding still echoed through the chamber.  The veins that ran from the organ suspended it in the centre of the chamber as well as feeding from the pools of water on the ground, it looked sick though, very sick.

"Well you're the first person I've seen in here for a while..."

Azot turned to a spot where a moment ago there was no-one.  A strange halfling sat on a rock stroking the head of the rat that Azot had rescued.  The halfling was dressed in the garb of a sewer shaman also, though not of Azot's ilk.

"My name's Taran, this is Twitchy.  He gets away from me sometimes, and those damn cannibal dwarves still roam the city.  I'd like to thank you, but I don't think you'll like my reward..."[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick keeps a tight grip on the rope as Jen reaches for the scepter, his eyes keen for any change in the spirit's activity.




Jazick watched as Jen carefully lifted the delicate sceptre from the brace that held it.  Instantly she became possibly the wealthiest person in the city, there was nothing that could compare to the riches that the sceptre represented.

The spirits began to howl and twist suddenly, a gale-force wind seemed to erupt from the shaft as dozens more spirits spilled into the chamber, screaming and wailing.  Jen struggled to simply stay on the platform as the wind threatened to toss her into the air.

The screams of the dead filled the chamber, and though all of the noise both Jen and Jazick could hear them scream the same thing.

*"Choose me!"​*


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix:
> [sblock]
> Alexi walked back from the pit to the three shining beacons of light.
> 
> ...




The three knights looked ashamed momentarily before meeting Alexi's gaze resolutely.  Each stepped forward with determination and courage.  Dragon pulled back his visor to speak.

"Alexi, you are truely a better man than us.  If we are to fall here this day to a nameless evil, then it will be because of our own weaknesses, not your leadership.  We accept the fate that the city has given us."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The three knights looked ashamed momentarily before meeting Alexi's gaze resolutely.  Each stepped forward with determination and courage.  Dragon pulled back his visor to speak.
> 
> "Alexi, you are truely a better man than us.  If we are to fall here this day to a nameless evil, then it will be because of our own weaknesses, not your leadership.  We accept the fate that the city has given us."




"Then my brothers, let us face that which we are destined to face, forthright and openly, without hesitation or reservation. Who among us does not have weaknesses, for are we not flesh? Yet it is through our flesh that Metropolis shall be healed. But only because we are pure of heart, so long as our hearts our pure evil cannot assail them. Remember always that it was She who chose us, and I for one trust in her judgement to have united me with my brothers. Now let us face our nameless foe without fear, but with a keen eye. Dragon, Boar what advice do you have? It is my guess that we will need to find the source of this evil, and only then will we know how to combat it, if even we can"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick plants his feet firmly and grips the rope as best he can. "Jen," he shouts, "what do they want? Can you calm them with the Scepter?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

[sblock=Phoenix]"Where are we..."

The question escaped before Azot realized it and he turned to look back at the pulsating heart in the room before the halfling could answer him. He watched the sickly mass of muscle flex in and out with a macabre fascination and realized he had seen a similar sight as this when Sebek had appeared to him.

_'Could it have only been two days ago? It seems like months now...'_

Forcing his eyes away from the heart, Azot faced the halfling shaman again and noticed he had not moved an inch from where he sat.

"I am Azot, scion of Sebek, and again I ask you, where are we?"[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Phoenix]"Where are we..."
> 
> The question escaped before Azot realized it and he turned to look back at the pulsating heart in the room before the halfling could answer him. He watched the sickly mass of muscle flex in and out with a macabre fascination and realized he had seen a similar sight as this when Sebek had appeared to him.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Azot]Taran smiles a little, a mischevous glint in his eye.  For a moment he seemed to waver a little, as if he were little more than a reflection in water, existing, but only to mirror another.  "This is it Azot, this is the Heart of Metropolis.  She's real, she's alive, and this is where the lifeblood of everything pumps from."[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azot]Taran smiles a little, a mischevous glint in his eye.  For a moment he seemed to waver a little, as if he were little more than a reflection in water, existing, but only to mirror another.  "This is it Azot, this is the Heart of Metropolis.  She's real, she's alive, and this is where the lifeblood of everything pumps from."[/sblock]




[sblock=Phoenix]Azot felt his head swim as he realized deep in his soul that the halfling was telling the truth, an impossible truth to be sure, but the truth all the same. Here was the birthplace of Sebek and all of the gods of Metropolis, the birthplace of the first street and building, the beginning of all things and now the beginning of the end of all things...

"How..how can she die? I know the wildlings are savage bastards, but they are little worse than the skin peddlers and black lotus dealers who infest her. Where are the bright knights they sing of in the cities, those who pray to the gods of light? How can it be that the wardens of the Under world, have to save those in the Upper? How is it that you came to be here?"

The flood of questions came unbidden, but here in the heart of the city for the first time in his life Azot felt humbled and small. When he had seen Sebek, he had felt honored to be chosen as a hunter and a bringer of justice, but here...here he felt like a tadling swimming in the sewer. Small and lost... [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

"No, all of you stay where you are.  Now is not the time," Jen says.  She tries to will things to die down through the sceptre."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "No, all of you stay where you are.  Now is not the time," Jen says.  She tries to will things to die down through the sceptre."




The spirits wailed and moaned with more intensity, and as Jen stood in the centre of the storm she could see down into the depths of the well.  If there was a bottom, it was lost in the blue haze that seemed to clamber up the well towards her.  There we hundreds, if not thousands, of spirits that seemed to be drawn to her.  It seemed not only the living coveted the sceptre…

She tried to force her will upon the spirits as well as the sceptre, but she knew barely what I was for, what it could do.  No magic seemed to spring forth, no powers leaped to her aid, no light of hope appeared.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Phoenix]Azot felt his head swim as he realized deep in his soul that the halfling was telling the truth, an impossible truth to be sure, but the truth all the same. Here was the birthplace of Sebek and all of the gods of Metropolis, the birthplace of the first street and building, the beginning of all things and now the beginning of the end of all things...
> 
> "How..how can she die? I know the wildlings are savage bastards, but they are little worse than the skin peddlers and black lotus dealers who infest her. Where are the bright knights they sing of in the cities, those who pray to the gods of light? How can it be that the wardens of the Under world, have to save those in the Upper? How is it that you came to be here?"
> 
> The flood of questions came unbidden, but here in the heart of the city for the first time in his life Azot felt humbled and small. When he had seen Sebek, he had felt honored to be chosen as a hunter and a bringer of justice, but here...here he felt like a tadling swimming in the sewer. Small and lost... [/sblock]




[sblock=Azot]“There are knights, heroes, champions.  Just not like people remember in the old days.  I was one, well I guess I still am, so was Twitchy.  There were many of us, we helped the city survive a while ago, though most of us are dead now, or mostly dead.

“Seemed that the city was dying, not through anyone’s direct fault, she was just polluted and old, there was no life in her left to give.  Children were stillborn, the dead would not die, the city was choking on its own filth.  She tried to save herself by reaching out for help, but the first man she trusted, Zimmerman, abused her and used her power for his own to attempt to escape the city.  He did a great deal of harm, tore a hole in the fabric of reality, opened the city to the darkness beyond its walls.

“We stopped him, killed him, more than killed him I think…but the damage was done.  I’ve been trying to fix it, heal it, but once the Void has a foothold in the city it uses it to tear the hole wider.  It’s grasping through the city walls, feeding off the city, and often this form of power draws creatures of evil to assist it make the wound grow, allowing it to eventually suck everything into the all-consuming Void.”[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azot]“There are knights, heroes, champions.  Just not like people remember in the old days.  I was one, well I guess I still am, so was Twitchy.  There were many of us, we helped the city survive a while ago, though most of us are dead now, or mostly dead.
> 
> “Seemed that the city was dying, not through anyone’s direct fault, she was just polluted and old, there was no life in her left to give.  Children were stillborn, the dead would not die, the city was choking on its own filth.  She tried to save herself by reaching out for help, but the first man she trusted, Zimmerman, abused her and used her power for his own to attempt to escape the city.  He did a great deal of harm, tore a hole in the fabric of reality, opened the city to the darkness beyond its walls.
> 
> “We stopped him, killed him, more than killed him I think…but the damage was done.  I’ve been trying to fix it, heal it, but once the Void has a foothold in the city it uses it to tear the hole wider.  It’s grasping through the city walls, feeding off the city, and often this form of power draws creatures of evil to assist it make the wound grow, allowing it to eventually suck everything into the all-consuming Void.”[/sblock]




[sblock=Phoenix]The feeling that he was once more on the edge of the great Void filled Azot and it was only through pure stubborn pride that he managed to fight the feeling off. Trying to make sense of all the threads that had became bare in front of him, Azot rubbed a grimy hand over his brow as he spoke.

"So this Zimmerman has turned the Leaguers to his cause and is using them to force the gap wider? Sebek only mentioned them when he told me to seek them out and stop them, but then your..Twitchy told me that I would have to leave the City to save it. Then you tell me me that if I go outside of the City and leave her protection, then I will be basically swallowed by the Darkness waiting beyond her walls."

Lowering his hand, Azot saw the halfling's reflection shift again and for a moment he seemed little more than a water drop's reflection of a person.

"So why bring me here? I am no hero, of this age or any past or future,  none of Sebek's children are. We are what must be to keep the peace below. He has told us this in our dreams and spirit walks, it is because of this we are able to shed this false birth skin and wear our true skins."

The heart pulsed again and Azot felt his temple throb along with it, leaving behind an intense pain in its passing.

_'I will have my answers...a hunter must always be prepared.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Phoenix]The feeling that he was once more on the edge of the great Void filled Azot and it was only through pure stubborn pride that he managed to fight the feeling off. Trying to make sense of all the threads that had became bare in front of him, Azot rubbed a grimy hand over his brow as he spoke.
> 
> "So this Zimmerman has turned the Leaguers to his cause and is using them to force the gap wider? Sebek only mentioned them when he told me to seek them out and stop them, but then your..Twitchy told me that I would have to leave the City to save it. Then you tell me me that if I go outside of the City and leave her protection, then I will be basically swallowed by the Darkness waiting beyond her walls."
> 
> ...




[sblock=Azot]“Not even I can tell you the answers you seek, only another truth that will conflict with others’ truths.  In the end it will be your decisions that define you, it will be your bravery that will save you.  The City calls to us all at one point in our lives, for it is the people that define its existence.  Listen to others, but find your own truth.

“Sebek suffers, like the rest of us, but though you are his child, you are also his guardian.  The Zimmerman I know is dead, yet his legacy remains, tormenting your god, as well as the others.  Sebek has chosen you because he sees great things in you, the ability to meet these challenges, he depends on you.

“If I knew how to fix what was happening, or exactly what was happening, I would be the first to tell you.  This is no matter for vague prophecies, but remember that everyone has their own beliefs, everyone has their own perceptions.  Find your own, save the city.” [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Yes, it's me, Ari."  His voice was husky and deep, there was something about him that rung untrue, but on this special day nothing could be wrong.  Jasmine's birth was quick and easy, the little girl was perfect.  Everyone hailed her as a shining light of innocence, and Ymris has a lifetime of joy ahead of her.
> 
> Especially now Ari had returned...Ari...
> 
> "I have bought a present from afar for the little wonder, a gift so perfect that it is second only to darling little Jasmine herself.  Here, it is no longer mine, but hers..."




Ymris is only half-listening to Ari as she gazes at little Jasmine.  The girl is so beautiful she hardly has eyes for anything else.  She feels a pang of...jealously, perhaps, brought on by the sound of his voice.  Whatever the feeling, the discomfort grows as Ari steps closer.  Her Ari, whose presence made her want to sing.  Ari, with his ready smile; stealing kisses behind Haeler's little shop, pulling her close to his strong, wiry body.

Holding Jasmine close Ymris looks up at the robust man.  Her brow furrows in concentration and a little confusion.  She remembers blue eyes and a shock of black hair that gave him a rakish air.  And the aroma of his wares, mingled and clinging to his skin.  She continues to look at the man and when Jasmine wiggles she coos some calming nonsense.  Ari seemed different.  Ymris takes a deep breath trying to catch the mingled scent of her memory...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azot]“Not even I can tell you the answers you seek, only another truth that will conflict with others’ truths.  In the end it will be your decisions that define you, it will be your bravery that will save you.  The City calls to us all at one point in our lives, for it is the people that define its existence.  Listen to others, but find your own truth.
> 
> “Sebek suffers, like the rest of us, but though you are his child, you are also his guardian.  The Zimmerman I know is dead, yet his legacy remains, tormenting your god, as well as the others.  Sebek has chosen you because he sees great things in you, the ability to meet these challenges, he depends on you.
> 
> “If I knew how to fix what was happening, or exactly what was happening, I would be the first to tell you.  This is no matter for vague prophecies, but remember that everyone has their own beliefs, everyone has their own perceptions.  Find your own, save the city.” [/sblock]




[sblock=Phoenix]"Where do I begin my search? If you are the Heart's companion, surely you can tell me that much. I can accept that I have to make my own decisions, and I will die trying to save both the City and Sebek, but I have already seen more of the city in two days than I have in all of my prior days."[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Then my brothers, let us face that which we are destined to face, forthright and openly, without hesitation or reservation. Who among us does not have weaknesses, for are we not flesh? Yet it is through our flesh that Metropolis shall be healed. But only because we are pure of heart, so long as our hearts our pure evil cannot assail them. Remember always that it was She who chose us, and I for one trust in her judgement to have united me with my brothers. Now let us face our nameless foe without fear, but with a keen eye. Dragon, Boar what advice do you have? It is my guess that we will need to find the source of this evil, and only then will we know how to combat it, if even we can"




"I think that this evil is unlike anything that we may have encountered before, my knowledge is based on the mundane creatures, rather than foes of the spirit."  Boar thought for a moment, "I have few enchantments to empower us as a group, but should we stay relatively close to one another I should be able to assist with an occassional spell should it be required."

Dragon shook his head, "Alas I wish my faith was stronger, for the prayers I know are weak sompare to the evil that threatens to consume us, I have but paltry enchantments.  All I can suggest is that Boar and myself take secondary roles in the battle, we shall swing our swords, but I fear that should one of us fall our very souls may be in danger..."

Whale hefted his hammer, "Stag, we be with you on this one, it's your call."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris is only half-listening to Ari as she gazes at little Jasmine.  The girl is so beautiful she hardly has eyes for anything else.  She feels a pang of...jealously, perhaps, brought on by the sound of his voice.  Whatever the feeling, the discomfort grows as Ari steps closer.  Her Ari, whose presence made her want to sing.  Ari, with his ready smile; stealing kisses behind Haeler's little shop, pulling her close to his strong, wiry body.
> 
> Holding Jasmine close Ymris looks up at the robust man.  Her brow furrows in concentration and a little confusion.  She remembers blue eyes and a shock of black hair that gave him a rakish air.  And the aroma of his wares, mingled and clinging to his skin.  She continues to look at the man and when Jasmine wiggles she coos some calming nonsense.  Ari seemed different.  Ymris takes a deep breath trying to catch the mingled scent of her memory...




Was it her eyes that fooled her, or her mind?  Had Ari changed, or was something playing tricks on her?  Ari's girth was larger all of a sudden, like it always had been.  His face was larger, his fingers fatter, his face leered and hungered.

Was it Ari?  Was her memory wrong?  She had seen the face before, nestling children in his arms or on his lap.  He was familiar to her.  Looking at him caused her heart to sicken a little, it felt like old lamp oil settled in her stomach.  Something was wrong, but no-one else could see it...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Phoenix]"Where do I begin my search? If you are the Heart's companion, surely you can tell me that much. I can accept that I have to make my own decisions, and I will die trying to save both the City and Sebek, but I have already seen more of the city in two days than I have in all of my prior days."[/sblock]




[sblock=Azot]Taran grinned, perhaps a little evilly.  "You are about to see a hell of a lot more..."

He raised his hands and his form shimmered and splashed to the ground like the emptying of foul water from a bucket.  Some of the drops of the odourous water hovered in the air for a moment before collecting into a small ball.

The ball grew, like a bubble.  A thin layer of water was its surface, within it was empty, but only for a short time.  Buildings began to rise on the inside of its surface, streets appeared, tiny people walked the wilderness that grew.  Swiftly the land that was being created was overrun by villages, then towns, then cities, until finally all of the inside of the bubble's surface was one enourmous city, which began to expand into the sky.

The city grew until its very streets were choked by the homeless the weary, and the dying.  It was Metropolis, Azot looked into the world like a god watching its children.  The bubble was fascinating, especially so when Azot saw a small flash of light from one side of it as a small ethereal bridge seemed to pass through the bubble wall effortlessly, gracefully, reaching out, as if it sought others to share its civilization.

Later, elsewhere in the city, there was a geyser that spewed forth from a strange neighbourhood that centred around an enourmous black spyre (a cathedral?), its touch slowly killed everyone that remained.  The geyser was invisible to all it seemed, though it drew from the surface of the bubble, the very water that protected the city from what lay outside.

Whatever started it did not survive to stop it, and a small hole appeared in the surface of the bubble.  The city was exposed to what lay outside, the death it brought killed thousands.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azot]Taran grinned, perhaps a little evilly.  "You are about to see a hell of a lot more..."
> 
> He raised his hands and his form shimmered and splashed to the ground like the emptying of foul water from a bucket.  Some of the drops of the odourous water hovered in the air for a moment before collecting into a small ball.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Phoenix]Azot's eyes grew wide and he grasped his club, cursing as he took an involuntary step backwards from what was once Taran.

_'What manner of creature has the Heart turned him into?'_

As creation merged with history, Azot's eyes watched it pass and his mind struggled to comprehend what it was seeing. Historians searched for the secrets of the city's past for lifetimes and never discovered a tenth of what was on display for him.

_'The arrival of the gods...the expansion..the darkness...'_

As he saw the Void drawing the life energy of the city to destroy it, Azot knew that his wish for direction had been granted. His fate was now merged with stopping the Dark Tower and all those who aligned themselves with it.

_'Zimmerman...wildlings...Leaguers...all doing their part to destroy the city.'_

Seeing Twitchy watching him through those golden eyes, Azot approached the bubble carefully with his hand still wrapped around his club.

"You have showed me much Taran, more than I have any right to know. If this Dark Tower is what is killing the city, then I will find a way to bring it down. Even if it means leaving the city to do so..."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The spirits wailed and moaned with more intensity, and as Jen stood in the centre of the storm she could see down into the depths of the well.  If there was a bottom, it was lost in the blue haze that seemed to clamber up the well towards her.  There we hundreds, if not thousands, of spirits that seemed to be drawn to her.  It seemed not only the living coveted the sceptre…
> 
> She tried to force her will upon the spirits as well as the sceptre, but she knew barely what I was for, what it could do.  No magic seemed to spring forth, no powers leaped to her aid, no light of hope appeared.



She sighed and moved back to Jazeck carefully.  Simply trying to put it out of her mind till she got accross.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

*Jazick*

Once Jen is safely away from the well. Jazick casts a protective arm about her shoulders. "I can think of no reason to stay inside this place a moment longer."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I think that this evil is unlike anything that we may have encountered before, my knowledge is based on the mundane creatures, rather than foes of the spirit."  Boar thought for a moment, "I have few enchantments to empower us as a group, but should we stay relatively close to one another I should be able to assist with an occassional spell should it be required."
> 
> Dragon shook his head, "Alas I wish my faith was stronger, for the prayers I know are weak sompare to the evil that threatens to consume us, I have but paltry enchantments.  All I can suggest is that Boar and myself take secondary roles in the battle, we shall swing our swords, but I fear that should one of us fall our very souls may be in danger..."
> 
> Whale hefted his hammer, "Stag, we be with you on this one, it's your call."




"Since the evil eminates from the shaft, we must go down it to confront it. The question becomes how?" says Alexi. He steels his mind and heart before the task in front of him. While he harbours no doubt or fear, he still brings to mind that for which he is here. He bring to mind the lovely face of Gema, his betrothed. He relaxes and remembers what awaits him should he succeed. But before he can dismiss the vision from his mind, Gema's face cahnges into that of Stephanie, smiling and wishing him well. His relaxed manner is gone. But why, what emotions has this vision conjured within him. Alexi shakes his head agin both to dismissed the haunting visage of Stepanie but also to confront that which cannot be avoided.

"Let us have a look and see if there are stairs or a ladder by which we can decend my brothers. Otherwise Boar will have to created wings for us to fly down on" adds Alexi with a wry smile.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Once Jen is safely away from the well. Jazick casts a protective arm about her shoulders. "I can think of no reason to stay inside this place a moment longer."




Jazick watched the spirits begin to pour upwards out of the well as Jen made her way back across the archway, the sceptre cradled in her arms.  For a moment it looked as if she may fall into the bottomless rift, but the chill wind lifted her off her feet and almost tossed her towards the edge of the pit, and into Jazick’s waiting arms.

There was a feeling of warmth as the two of them touched, a warmth that was sorely lacking in this place, but the moment was all too short.  The great doors behind them ground shut as if two great spectral hands pulled at them, preventing the two from escaping.

The spirits began to circle in the domed ceiling above, moaning, screaming, occasionally darting down to make a passing grasp at Jen before fleeing in pain and anger.  The chamber was filling fast with a geyser of souls, all of them crying out for help.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Phoenix]Azot's eyes grew wide and he grasped his club, cursing as he took an involuntary step backwards from what was once Taran.
> 
> _'What manner of creature has the Heart turned him into?'_
> 
> ...




[sblock=Azot]Whispers of wind that dance through the chamber carry the haunting voice of Taran, “Then simply choose your destiny.  The city is everywhere, her lifeblood pumps through the very streets, simply tell her where you wish to go and she will provide.”[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Azot]Whispers of wind that dance through the chamber carry the haunting voice of Taran, “Then simply choose your destiny.  The city is everywhere, her lifeblood pumps through the very streets, simply tell her where you wish to go and she will provide.”[/sblock]




[sblock=Phoenix]Steeling his resolve, Azot knew where his destination would be, and he felt that the enigmatic creature that was once Taran already knew it as well. If the heart of the problem was rooted in the Dark Tower then that was where Azot had to begin his journey. The path from the Tower might take him away from there, but he would go there first and see if the Leaguers were there as well.

"Send me to the Tower where the darkness dwells. I will go after the Leaguers and if they and Zimmerman lead me to the Outer lands, I will pursue them there as well."[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Was it her eyes that fooled her, or her mind?  Had Ari changed, or was something playing tricks on her?  Ari's girth was larger all of a sudden, like it always had been.  His face was larger, his fingers fatter, his face leered and hungered.
> 
> Was it Ari?  Was her memory wrong?  She had seen the face before, nestling children in his arms or on his lap.  He was familiar to her.  Looking at him caused her heart to sicken a little, it felt like old lamp oil settled in her stomach.  Something was wrong, but no-one else could see it...




Something was wrong.  Ymris inhales deeply expecting Ari's scent of wax and flowers but instead smells something rancid and full of rot.  Ymris _knows_ it is wrong even if no one else would see it.  She refuses to doubt herself because her baby, her beautiful, helpless baby, relies on Ymris to be strong and protect her.  She turns, shielding little Jasmine from the man.  She hates to call him Ari because it wasn't the Ari she remembers.  "Go away...Ari.  And take the package with you."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Since the evil eminates from the shaft, we must go down it to confront it. The question becomes how?" says Alexi. He steels his mind and heart before the task in front of him. While he harbours no doubt or fear, he still brings to mind that for which he is here. He bring to mind the lovely face of Gema, his betrothed. He relaxes and remembers what awaits him should he succeed. But before he can dismiss the vision from his mind, Gema's face cahnges into that of Stephanie, smiling and wishing him well. His relaxed manner is gone. But why, what emotions has this vision conjured within him. Alexi shakes his head agin both to dismissed the haunting visage of Stepanie but also to confront that which cannot be avoided.
> 
> "Let us have a look and see if there are stairs or a ladder by which we can decend my brothers. Otherwise Boar will have to created wings for us to fly down on" adds Alexi with a wry smile.




Within the shaft a great (but flimsy) construction of scaffolding spiralled down into the depths, allowing the knights careful egress into the heart of evil.  The shaft itself delved deep into the earth, forcing the knights to stop after hours of careful climbing to rest and eat.  As they continued onwards, the evil grew more powerful, so much so that Alexi could taste its foul presence, evil see the corruption it brought in the dark stains on the walls.

The iron pole continued the entire distance downwards, and even Whale was forced to comment on its impossible exsitance, for even if someone could forge it, none would be able to get it into this shaft in one piece.

Each of the knights rested at one point, sleeping uncomfortably in the wake of evil.  Alexi woke several times to unnamable horrors that haunted his nightmares, and even the hardened Boar looked rattled as he rose from his slumber.

It was over ten hours before the knights entered the pitch darkness that signalled the lair that they sought.  As each entered the darkness avoided them, or did they glow?  But the chamber opened about them in their presence, and the lair was something less than what was expected.

The chamber had been excavated by the six men that now lay dead on the floor, each of their bodies corrupted so that their flesh had melted into crimson pools and their organs cooked and popped in their bodies.  Ocassionally something would burst and spray one of the knights with its fluids.

On the far side of the chamber was the beginning of a bridge, built of the darkest purple marble it looked as if master craftsmen had spent their lives trying to build something of pure beauty.  It was decorated with carvings of fantastic beasts that none recognised, be they tentacled faced abominations or angelic beauties with feathered wings.  The bridge ended against a rock wall where a pulsating metal door was chained and locked by dozens of crude naval locks.

Off to one side a small halfling slumped against a wall where he had been studying ancient runes, one of many sections of the chamber that sported them.  He had dozens of tablets to one side of him and looked like he had been taking notes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jazick watched the spirits begin to pour upwards out of the well as Jen made her way back across the archway, the sceptre cradled in her arms.  For a moment it looked as if she may fall into the bottomless rift, but the chill wind lifted her off her feet and almost tossed her towards the edge of the pit, and into Jazick’s waiting arms.
> 
> There was a feeling of warmth as the two of them touched, a warmth that was sorely lacking in this place, but the moment was all too short.  The great doors behind them ground shut as if two great spectral hands pulled at them, preventing the two from escaping.
> 
> The spirits began to circle in the domed ceiling above, moaning, screaming, occasionally darting down to make a passing grasp at Jen before fleeing in pain and anger.  The chamber was filling fast with a geyser of souls, all of them crying out for help.



Jen turned and called out, "I'm not here for you souls!  Return to where you came from!"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> On the far side of the chamber was the beginning of a bridge, built of the darkest purple marble it looked as if master craftsmen had spent their lives trying to build something of pure beauty.  It was decorated with carvings of fantastic beasts that none recognised, be they tentacled faced abominations or angelic beauties with feathered wings.  The bridge ended against a rock wall where a pulsating metal door was chained and locked by dozens of crude naval locks.
> 
> Off to one side a small halfling slumped against a wall where he had been studying ancient runes, one of many sections of the chamber that sported them.  He had dozens of tablets to one side of him and looked like he had been taking notes.




Alexi struggled through the rank, vile corruption of this place. Choking on it's venom that threatened to overwhem them. But still they trudged downward into that improbable pit. 

Were it not for the other beacons of light around him, Alexi may have lost his senses, such was the oppressive evil of the Pit. but together they trudged along to the bottom, to the scenes of carnage that awaited them.

As they gazed out over the bridge, Alexi was filled with a sense of dread and wonder. How did such a work of artistry come to be constructed down here when the cavern was so new?

Finally he spoke. "Brothers, we are come to our reckoning. I greatly dread what lays beyond that door. If it has not been opened in ages, what may we let lose upon Metropolis by opening it. But if that is where the evil arises, then just as surely that is where we must go to face it. But first, I think Brother Dragon and Brother Boar would do well to examine the tablets and runes of the halfling and upon the wall to divine what we can about the door first. But let us be cautious. I believe only our own grace and purity ae preventing us from boiling from within."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

The spirits wailed and moaned, heedless of Jen’s demands.  It only took seconds for the spirits to flood the chamber riding a tornado of icy wind, screaming and uncontrollably flying through the air.  Though the temperature had dropped dramatically in the chamber, neither Jen nor Jazick felt the same numb soul draining effects as before, for a warmth emitted from the Sceptre that seemed to comfort and protect them, at least from that danger.

Jen could feel her feet grow light, then her body began to lift into the air slowly.  Though Jazick still held onto her, the wind seemed to be pulling only her  into the air, slowly dragging her into the eye of the storm.  Jazick was strong enough to resist the supernatural test of strength, for a while, but soon the pull grew to the point where he was bracing himself and doing all he could not to let her go.

The great doors of the chamber burst open once more, and standing in the archway was a short lean man, his hair and beard wild and unkempt, garbed in strange skins and bones, probably reptilian, and saturated with grime that coated his body like a second skin. Bright emerald eyes peered into the chamber past shaggy brows, as if assessing the situation with a practised mind.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Dragon and Boar nodded and moved over to the shattered halfling and began to carefully study his notes as well as the runes, keeping one careful eye on the bridge as well as their companion knights.  Whale furrowed his brow and stepped to the foot of the bridge, looking up at the great doors that barely seemed to contain the evil that lied beyond it.  “C’mon boy, let’s wait at the foot of this beasty fer it to come at us, no sense in us wastin’ our time in affairs that we can’t assist.”

Agonizing minutes drew out before Boar and Dragon walked across with their findings.  Each had a strange expression on their faces as they decrypted the ancient texts.

“It talks about an exodus of some kind, a leaving,” Boar began.  “It speaks of another place, perhaps another city, called Solaris:

_The world was dry, freezing, lifeless to us all.  The city could not sustain us as a people, for the Heart had died, we had snuffed the life from that which had sustained us.  We could not leave our Solaris, but it had already left us.  The secrets of the City were lost to us, for no key existed that could unlock the secrets of the bridge.

We used our most powerful S’lisars to pray to Solaris, bending powerful magics to open the way, but it was not enough.  Magic that could destroy and army could not force the bridge to bend to our will.  Our people died by the thousands, there was no longer anything left to eat but each other, and we gained nothing from devouring our children but a taste of the Void that awaited us.

In the last days the Zy’mar marched upon our encampment, signalling the final wars that would devastate both our people before Solaris was consumed.  The Kal-Zy’mar raised his mighty staff of ice and called down the infernal magics of the Void upon us, but we did not die, or suffer, or be devoured alive by demonic shades.

His magic fused with ours, opening the way for us to leave our dying world, but only for a short time.  We sent our children, guided by two chosen leaders, one from each army, one of the shade and cold, one of the sun and warmth.  I was one, and when we came to this place, the bridge gave us no more of our people past that which we led.

For a new world, we took new names, and left the folly of the old world behind.  I eventually came to love the man I now know as Jazick, and he loves me.  I have chosen the name Jasmine, for it was my mother’s favourite flora, may we live forever in this peaceful place._”


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The great doors of the chamber burst open once more, and standing in the archway was a short lean man, his hair and beard wild and unkempt, garbed in strange skins and bones, probably reptilian, and saturated with grime that coated his body like a second skin. Bright emerald eyes peered into the chamber past shaggy brows, as if assessing the situation with a practised mind.




One moment Azot was reaching towards the god's eye, the next second, minute, hour, day, Azot did not know how long the trip had truly taken him, his hands felt only the strange doors before him.

_'The doors of the Tower...'_

Pushing against them, they swung open easily and as his eyes took in the sight of the room, he realized two things quickly. The first was that he was not the only visitor in the Tower at the moment and the second was that he had no idea if the people in the room were Leaguers or not.

_'This just gets better and better...'_


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The spirits wailed and moaned, heedless of Jen’s demands.... Bright emerald eyes peered into the chamber past shaggy brows, as if assessing the situation with a practised mind.



Jen tries to pull herself to the door, "Help us, please!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Yes, I can't hold much longer," adds Jazick through gritted teeth.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jen tries to pull herself to the door, "Help us, please!"




_'Desperate Leaguers?'_

Ignoring the feeling in the pit of his stomach that screamed that this could be the first basic trap of Zimmerman, Azot saw the woman being held by the man and he seemed on the verge of flying into the air also.

If he still had Sebek's blessing of strength he could pull them easily, but he did not know if his battered body could do this task naturally.

_'We must be prepared to do whatever it takes to save Her...'_

Dropping his pack on the floor, Azot pushed forward towards the strangers intent on grabbing the man and pulling them out of the room. As he moved, he touched the bone necklace and whispered the spell of speed quickly and for a moment the fatigue left him and his strides grew strong and true.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if this will help us, but casting Longstrider on me to help move in, tug, and then move out.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Dropping his pack on the floor, Azot pushed forward towards the strangers intent on grabbing the man and pulling them out of the room. As he moved, he touched the bone necklace and whispered the spell of speed quickly and for a moment the fatigue left him and his strides grew strong and true.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Not sure if this will help us, but casting Longstrider on me to help move in, tug, and then move out.[/sblock]




[sblock=Resistance Rolls]Jen Fortitude Save (DC 16) +9 - Failure
Jazick Fortitude Save (DC 16) +18 - Success
Azot Fortitude Save (DC 16) +21 - Success

...why is resisting wind a Fortitude Save?  Stupid, stupid rules...[/sblock]

Azot muttered an incantation and stepped forward to struggle against the wind and help the two strangers.  Jazick felt the newcomer's strong hands grasp him as he desperately tried to hold onto Jen, but one by one his fingers slipped, and with a final cry she was gone from his life as fast as she'd entered it.

Jen screamed as she was sucked high into the chamber, then plunged into the shaft and disappeared completely.  The wind swallowed her cries and the spirits fled the chamber, chasing her deep into the shaft.  Azot and Jazick could do little but drag themselves from the room against the wind and grind the doors shut behind them.

It took a moment for Azot to realize that he had appeared _inside_ the dark tower, and that he had been plunged into the heart of evil.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

*There are two parts to this post...*



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> Something was wrong.  Ymris inhales deeply expecting Ari's scent of wax and flowers but instead smells something rancid and full of rot.  Ymris _knows_ it is wrong even if no one else would see it.  She refuses to doubt herself because her baby, her beautiful, helpless baby, relies on Ymris to be strong and protect her.  She turns, shielding little Jasmine from the man.  She hates to call him Ari because it wasn't the Ari she remembers.  "Go away...Ari.  And take the package with you."




Ymris held Jasmine tight to shield her from the strange Ari, for a moment she glanced down to see her suck delicately on her jeweled obsidean rattle.  Ari frowned in anger, his face contorting into an ugly parody of her former love.  Ari continued to grow as he became an obese man, one fat hand grasping into the present to draw out a jagged cerimonial dagger that pulsed with magic.  But still none noticed that Ari was anything out of the unordinary, even Ymris stared at the dagger and barely understood the danger.

That is when Jasmine's rattle touched her, and all of Ymris' memories, her past, her reality came flooding back.  She remembered Jovik, the Zimmermans, and the strange Devries.  More importantly the man that masqueraded as Ari looked all too much like the fat man that adorned the walls of the Zimmerman School for Girls.

[sblock=Jen]Jen fell through the air, sucked into the shaft and surrounded by hundreds of hungry souls.  She felt the cold, she heard herself screaming, then all was black.  She looked around after a time, now she rested in the lap of a strange woman, still cradling the Sceptre.  A large fat man approached with a viscious knife, intent on violence and death.  She was in the form of a child, but something within her knew that this was wrong, like a bad dream, and at any time she could re-establish herself as her true form.

_OOC: Feel free to change into normal form at anytime, you're in someone else's dream now...  _[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris held Jasmine tight to shield her from the strange Ari, for a moment she glanced down to see her suck delicately on her jeweled obsidean rattle.  Ari frowned in anger, his face contorting into an ugly parody of her former love.  Ari continued to grow as he became an obese man, one fat hand grasping into the present to draw out a jagged cerimonial dagger that pulsed with magic.  But still none noticed that Ari was anything out of the unordinary, even Ymris stared at the dagger and barely understood the danger.
> 
> That is when Jasmine's rattle touched her, and all of Ymris' memories, her past, her reality came flooding back.  She remembered Jovik, the Zimmermans, and the strange Devries.  More importantly the man that masqueraded as Ari looked all too much like the fat man that adorned the walls of the Zimmerman School for Girls.
> 
> ...



Jasmine pryed herself out of Ymris's grasp, but instead of falling, emerged as a fully grown woman.  A beauty, with dark black hair and deep blue eyes, shaped just so to give her an exotic look.  She pulls the shocked Ymris aside, turning her to see the fat man approaching, a dagger in her hand.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Jazick*

Once clear of the aweful wind and the terrible spirits, Jazick stuggles from the door, "Oh Jen I'm so sorry." He pulls himself together physically and mentally and looks to his rescuer. "Thank you for your timely arrival. I would soon have shared my companion's fate had you not interviened." He extends a hand to the odd looking fellow. "I am Jazick Shador." 

Jazick is a tall thin young man with pale skin, black hair and fine features. He looks tired and worn as if he has undergone a great ordeal of late. There is a sadness in his eyes that suggests he has seen much misery. His clothes are worn, but once of fine make.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Once clear of the awful wind and the terrible spirits, Jazick struggles from the door, "Oh Jen I'm so sorry." He pulls himself together physically and mentally and looks to his rescuer. "Thank you for your timely arrival. I would soon have shared my companion's fate had you not intervened." He extends a hand to the odd looking fellow. "I am Jazick Shador."
> 
> Jazick is a tall thin young man with pale skin, black hair and fine features. He looks tired and worn as if he has undergone a great ordeal of late. There is a sadness in his eyes that suggests he has seen much misery. His clothes are worn, but once of fine make.




[sblock=ooc]After rereading the earlier post, I realized we made it out of the room instead of trying to get out before the door closed. Sorry about the confusion on my side.[/sblock]

Straining to pull the suddenly heavy doors shut, Azot’s face turned red from the strain, but inch by inch the door moved until it suddenly slammed shut on as if something pushed it from the inside. The sudden help was enough to send them both stumbling away from the door and Azot turned quickly when the man started talking.

_‘Her name was Jen…was she his mate?’_

As he moved away from the door, Jazick was able to get his first clear look at his rescuer and realized that while he was leaner and dirtier than any he had ever encountered, the stranger was dwarven. Even as that fact settled, it spoke and his voice sounded deep and scratchy as if his vocal cords were struggling to remember how to make the sounds of coherent speech. Ignoring the hand that was offered, the dwarf moved uncomfortably close to him and Jazick’s nostrils were assailed by a strong mixture of sweat and refuse.

”Azot. Put that hand away, you don’t know where I have been.”

Looking down the hallway that stretched in front of him, Azot knew that he had to keep the man focused on something other than the loss of his mate. Especially if the tower was full of chambers like the one they just escaped from.

”What is this place and where is Zimmerman and the Leaguers?”


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Jazick*

Lowering his hand in some confusion, Jazick tries to understand what is happening. He looks on the verge of tears, but quickly tries to get hold of his emotions.  "We've have been here for a couple of days exploring this place in some depth and you are the first living person I've seen any where in the place. I don't know Zimmerman and the Leaguers."  With a shrug he adds, "I come from some distance across the city, a place called Candlestick Lane."  A look of concern on his face he adds, "It isn't safe here. There is a coldness of the soul here that drains a man. It is a most unpleasant effect. We only stayed because Jen had an urgent need to find something here." His eyes downcast he adds, "She and her father may be lost now."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Seeing the man nearing the breaking point, Azot began to wonder if it would not have been better to let the man die with his mate. Pushing through the moment though, the man regained control of himself and while Azot was not familiar with the man's home, he seemed to be genuine in his ignorance of Zimmerman and the Leaguers.

"This is the Dark Tower and it is killing the city. If you want vengence on those that took your mate from you come with me. If you want to flee now is the time to do so. Your choice."

As the blessing of Sebek left him, Azot stumbled as his legs cramped up from the spell's effect on his muscles and his stomach growled in agreement.

_'You give with a price, yet for now you still give.'_

Seeing the man's pack, Azot knew that he had to eat to keep his strength.

"I need food. Sebek's gifts are taxing on the body and I have been calling upon him often these past few days."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine pryed herself out of Ymris's grasp, but instead of falling, emerged as a fully grown woman.  A beauty, with dark black hair and deep blue eyes, shaped just so to give her an exotic look.  She pulls the shocked Ymris aside, turning her to see the fat man approaching, a dagger in her hand.




Ymris stands gaping at the exotic beauty now standing before her who moments before was cradled in her arms as a babe.  "Jasmine?", she asks, bewildered.  As knowledge and awareness crash back and as Jasmine pulls her aside and physically turns her so that she can see the threat of Ari, _No, not Ari..._ "...Zimmerman...", she feels her confidence return and anger start to rise.

Still feeling the maternal protectiveness of her death-dream, Ymris will interpose herself between Jasmine and Zimmerman and bring her hand up to strike the man squarely in the nose with the heel of her hand.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix [sblock] Sorry for the delay in posting of late, but your posts have required some thinking time    Which is always good. [/sblock]

Alexi ponders the word that Boar and Dragon have read for some time. The evil is palpable that it very nearly causes the air to throb making even the act of thinking difficult.


"So either Solaris is here, or it is on the other side of that door. The question is do we find salvation on the other side or do we merely give passage to the Void. Judging from the locks, I say that Solaris lies on the other side of the door and the refugees found shelter here. Perhaps this pole was erected by them in ages past and Metropolis grew around it. Does then the bridge control the door though? Certainly evil is here, an overwhemling evil. And the location of the door leads me to think that the evil is actively trying to get through the door, and is so strong as to seep around it. So my brothers, it seems we need to open the door to confront an evil so terrible as to destroy worlds. Surely we would perish in this attempt. Metropolis herslef is our protector though and through her we shall triumph."

OOC:[sblock] What does the bridge cross? Is the far wall made of the same marble? What of the rock on the facing wall (were we emereged from)[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris stands gaping at the exotic beauty now standing before her who moments before was cradled in her arms as a babe.  "Jasmine?", she asks, bewildered.  As knowledge and awareness crash back and as Jasmine pulls her aside and physically turns her so that she can see the threat of Ari, _No, not Ari..._ "...Zimmerman...", she feels her confidence return and anger start to rise.
> 
> Still feeling the maternal protectiveness of her death-dream, Ymris will interpose herself between Jasmine and Zimmerman and bring her hand up to strike the man squarely in the nose with the heel of her hand.



Jasmine is taken aback a bit by the woman knowing her name, and even a bit more shocked when she punches this man... Zimmerman?... in the face.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Seeing the man nearing the breaking point, Azot began to wonder if it would not have been better to let the man die with his mate. Pushing through the moment though, the man regained control of himself and while Azot was not familiar with the man's home, he seemed to be genuine in his ignorance of Zimmerman and the Leaguers.
> 
> "This is the Dark Tower and it is killing the city. If you want vengence on those that took your mate from you come with me. If you want to flee now is the time to do so. Your choice."
> 
> ...




As Jazick and Azot spoke, the great museum doors buckled, as if the vortex within the chamber struggled with the mighty doors to draw them into the abyss as well.  A chill wind seemed to be drawn through the corridors of the great tower towards the museum, almost freezing the very souls of the two unlikely companions.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris stands gaping at the exotic beauty now standing before her who moments before was cradled in her arms as a babe.  "Jasmine?", she asks, bewildered.  As knowledge and awareness crash back and as Jasmine pulls her aside and physically turns her so that she can see the threat of Ari, _No, not Ari..._ "...Zimmerman...", she feels her confidence return and anger start to rise.
> 
> Still feeling the maternal protectiveness of her death-dream, Ymris will interpose herself between Jasmine and Zimmerman and bring her hand up to strike the man squarely in the nose with the heel of her hand.




[sblock=Ymris vs Zimmerman]Ymris attack roll (Zimmerman - AC 9) +17 - Hit
Ymris damage roll - 4pts (4pts total)
Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris - AC 18) +25 - Hit
Zimmerman damage rol - 9pts (9pts total)[/sblock]

Ymris' hand thrust forward with determination and a lifetime of training, the heel of her hand slammed into Zimmerman's nose with a crunch, causing blood to pour forth across the fat man's lips.  It only caused him to grin and roll his tongue around his lips before slashing out with his dagger, the blade felt like ice as it cut Ymris across her arm deeply.

"Ymris my dear, you have grown wise in the years that we have been seperated, but I have the knowledge of the dead on my side, you cannot beat me..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix [sblock] Sorry for the delay in posting of late, but your posts have required some thinking time    Which is always good. [/sblock]
> 
> Alexi ponders the word that Boar and Dragon have read for some time. The evil is palpable that it very nearly causes the air to throb making even the act of thinking difficult.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]The bridge is only half present in the chamber, it almost spouts out of the far wall.  Where it rests against the rock is where the doors are located.[/sblock]

Whale nods at Alexi and hefts his hammer, "Say the word and I'll go unlock it..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ymris vs Zimmerman]Ymris attack roll (Zimmerman - AC 9) +17 - Hit
> Ymris damage roll - 4pts (4pts total)
> Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris - AC 18) +25 - Hit
> Zimmerman damage rol - 9pts (9pts total)[/sblock]
> ...



"Death doesn't become you well, fat man.  Perhaps you best try it again," Jasmine take a step forward, feighning a hard lunge at the belly before she pulls it up quickly towards a vital shot.

OOC: 5 foot step, feign, attack.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Whale nods at Alexi and hefts his hammer, "Say the word and I'll go unlock it..."




With a heavy heart about whether this is the best decision, whether he is bringing the salvation or damanation to Metropolis, Alexi is frozen with indecision. The lesser peoples of Metropolis would call this fear. For Alexi it was not fear, it was millions of lives resting upon this decision, his decision. The weight of it was worse than the oppressive evil that surrounded him. He sank to his knees, calling out quietly, softly but passionately and fiercely, to Metropolis, to Stepahnie for guidance.

Phoenix
[sblock] I the interests of consolidated posts, assume that any sign of Metropolis/Stephanie that Alexi will interpret as positive and he will signal Whale, if any sign is negative, he will wait or turn back. If no response comes, Alexi will rise to his feet and hesitantly signal Whale as he feels that this evil is corrupting Metropolis and will eventualy consume her and the risk of destroying here to try to save her is worth it if the city is doomed anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2006)

*Jazick*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> As Jazick and Azot spoke, the great museum doors buckled, as if the vortex within the chamber struggled with the mighty doors to draw them into the abyss as well.  A chill wind seemed to be drawn through the corridors of the great tower towards the museum, almost freezing the very souls of the two unlikely companions.




"I'm coming with you. I want to get to the bottom of whatever is threatening our city." Just as he says this the doors start to go. "Let's go now."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 23, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I'm coming with you. I want to get to the bottom of whatever is threatening our city." Just as he says this the doors start to go. "Let's go now."




"All things alive have a heart. Let us seek the heart of this place."

Ignoring the fatigue in his legs, Azot forced his stride to remain steady. He would not allow a little discomfort to stop him when he was getting closer to his goal.

_'The Tower will fall, even if I have to tear the bricks apart with my bare hands...'_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Alexi kneels for some time in quiet, intensive prayer or mediation. Sighing, he finally stands. 
"My brothers, the evil of this place is overwhelming and I find no guidance here. My heart aches with this choice. But still, I cannot abide this evil that exisits within our city. So we must find the source of it, no matter the cost. Please proceed brother Whale and we shall face the Void."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ymris vs Zimmerman]Ymris attack roll (Zimmerman - AC 9) +17 - Hit
> Ymris damage roll - 4pts (4pts total)
> Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris - AC 18) +25 - Hit
> Zimmerman damage rol - 9pts (9pts total)[/sblock]
> ...




Grimacing, Ymris clutches her arm where the dagger cut deep.  "I don't know what you want, Zimmerman, but knowing you, it can't be good..."  Though a bit surprised when Jasmine launches her own attack on Zimmerman she quickly smiles in grim approval.  _The girl can handle herself..._  Trying to take advantage of the distraction, Ymris kicks out at Zimmerman's knee and follows up with another hand strike.

OOC: Flurry +1/+1


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Grimacing, Ymris clutches her arm where the dagger cut deep.  "I don't know what you want, Zimmerman, but knowing you, it can't be good..."  Though a bit surprised when Jasmine launches her own attack on Zimmerman she quickly smiles in grim approval.  _The girl can handle herself..._  Trying to take advantage of the distraction, Ymris kicks out at Zimmerman's knee and follows up with another hand strike.
> 
> OOC: Flurry +1/+1




[sblock=Combat Round 2]Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris - AC 15) +18 - 8pts (17pts damage total)[/sblock]

There was a strange rush through Ymris, like she had lept to her feet too fast.  Zimmerman's grin spread wide over his fat face and he did not even try to move our of the way of her assault.  Her foot hit Zimmerman's knee cleanly, but it felt like she was kicking a floating wooden board into water, a strange sense of bouyancy push her foot through him and aside.  Her hand spashed straight through his face like he was a thin veil of running water, both strikes leaving no damage behind.

"Interesting..." Zimmerman muttered, the look on his face as surprised as Ymris'.  He looked at his hand as Jen launched her attack, but her blade simply passed straight through him like he was a cloud, he simply wasn't there to strike.

Zimmerman had no such problem, lashing out again with obese arms, slashing Ymris about her stomach with his cold blade, causing blood to splash onto the floor.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi kneels for some time in quiet, intensive prayer or mediation. Sighing, he finally stands.
> "My brothers, the evil of this place is overwhelming and I find no guidance here. My heart aches with this choice. But still, I cannot abide this evil that exisits within our city. So we must find the source of it, no matter the cost. Please proceed brother Whale and we shall face the Void."




Whale stepped up onto the bridge and crossed to its halfway point, standing before the great doors that bulged with the power that was chained behind.  His hammer crashed down once, sending an ominous echoing ring through the chamber, then twice, the third time caused the great lock to crash to the ground.

The door burst open, sending Whale hurtling back across the bridge and rolling across the ground.  A wave of pure evil poured into the chamber, reducing the corpses in the chamber to dust with a touch.  The four knights' pale light only reached mere inches past their own selves now, as if the rest of the world had been swallowed by the Void.

Beyond the door was a horizontal waterfall, of sorts.  Thousands of souls poured past the door like water, each slumbering in eternal rest, illuminating a small area before the door with their protective light.  In the centre of the barrier was a dark hole which the souls avoided, the point where the Void crawled into this world.  Five sickly purple-ochre tentacles snaked forth from the breach, each sporting a savage maw bursting with teeth and screeching with unearthly hunger.

[sblock=The Knights of Metropolis vs Void Demon (Round One)]Initiative - 
Alexi - 20
Dragon - 18
Void Demon - 15
Whale - 12
Boar - 3[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Combat Round 2]Zimmerman attack roll (Ymris - AC 15) +18 - 8pts (17pts damage total)[/sblock]
> 
> There was a strange rush through Ymris, like she had lept to her feet too fast.  Zimmerman's grin spread wide over his fat face and he did not even try to move our of the way of her assault.  Her foot hit Zimmerman's knee cleanly, but it felt like she was kicking a floating wooden board into water, a strange sense of bouyancy push her foot through him and aside.  Her hand spashed straight through his face like he was a thin veil of running water, both strikes leaving no damage behind.
> 
> ...




Fear courses through Ymris and she steps away from Zimmerman.  Her wounds throb with an icy pain and as she wraps her arms about her abdomen she seems almost to shrink in upon herself.  She looks over at Jasmine, face empty of hope.  "I'm sorry, Jasmine."


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Fear courses through Ymris and she steps away from Zimmerman.  Her wounds throb with an icy pain and as she wraps her arms about her abdomen she seems almost to shrink in upon herself.  She looks over at Jasmine, face empty of hope.  "I'm sorry, Jasmine."



"Don't be week woman, Fight him!" Jasmine says.  "Let not this man hold power over you."

_'Who is this woman.  How does she know my name?  And why was she holding me?  Is this the Eternal Well?'_


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Don't be week woman, Fight him!" Jasmine says.  "Let not this man hold power over you."
> 
> _'Who is this woman.  How does she know my name?  And why was she holding me?  Is this the Eternal Well?'_




Though her eyes still seem empty Ymris tightens her jaw for a moment before beginning to chant in a low voice.  She isn't certain she can still tap into arcane power as a spirit of the dead but she will try.

OOC: Casting _Shocking Grasp_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2006)

*Jazick*

Once they are away from immediate danger, Jazick slows and shows his companion the guidebook. "Perhaps this can tell us where the heart is. This place is way too big to keep running aimlessly."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Though her eyes still seem empty Ymris tightens her jaw for a moment before beginning to chant in a low voice.  She isn't certain she can still tap into arcane power as a spirit of the dead but she will try.
> 
> OOC: Casting _Shocking Grasp_




Jen and Ymris readied themselves to strike at Zimmerman once more, while the obese man smiled sickly and lashed out again with his deadly blade.  There was a churning sensation in the women’s stomaches as the world seemed to drift apart, the walls faded into mist and fog, the smiling people began to evaporate, the furniture faded.  Even Zimmerman, screaming and cursing, seemed to fade slowly, like he was being drawn away.

[sblock=Jen]The Sceptre seemed warmer to touch and vibrated softly, almost as if it itched to leap from Jen’s hands, or strike out at someone, or simply escape this bizarre nightmare.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Once they are away from immediate danger, Jazick slows and shows his companion the guidebook. "Perhaps this can tell us where the heart is. This place is way too big to keep running aimlessly."




The two walked and checked Jazick’s guidebook, referencing the crude map at its rear.  The book was written for newcomers though, and only detailed a handful of levels in the enormous building.  It seemed like the chamber that they were just in, the Museum, lay almost in the centre of the building, and by the look of the Well that Jen had fallen into, it would’ve plunged far into the bowels of the place.  Other than this, nothing seemed to give any indication of a ‘Heart’ or other central place of importance.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2006)

Jen will use the scepter to strike at Zimmerman, "Begone fat man."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2006)

As the world begins to fade around her, Ymris stops in mid-chant.  Squinting, trying to bring _something_ into clarity, she peers about.  "What's happening?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking at the book and seeing the disappointed cast to the human's eyes, Azot guessed that it was not nearly as effective as the man had hoped it would be.

"We go down. If the building does not show us the way, we will find one on or own. This tower is like a root drawing the strength from the city. A root is buried deep within the earth to live, so this Tower must bury itself deep within the City to draw life. We go down."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> As the world begins to fade around her, Ymris stops in mid-chant.  Squinting, trying to bring _something_ into clarity, she peers about.  "What's happening?"




Ymris gazed at the reality that was unfolding about her, and though her memory was rapidly returning, so much of this still made little sense.  She watched as Jasmine launched at the fading Zimmerman, swinging the great sceptre she was carrying.

The Sceptre connected with flesh and bone, ringing in Jen’s ears as it struck the fat man.  Power surged through the ancient relic and caused her opponent to grunt with pain then, slowly, his fading face turned into surprise, shock, and terror.  He began to solidify once more, as if catching up to Jen and Ymris’ reality, but soon his skin began to peel back, his organs stripped from his body, flailing around wildly and spraying blood across the ether.

In a scream he seemed to transcend finally, almost exploding in a gruesome bloody mess, but strangely screaming in joy, “_*I’m free!*_”


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Down it is." He thinks for a moment. He tries to remember where he and Jen ventured. Thoughts of her cloud his face, but he puts that out of his mind for now. "We ventured down over there." He points to a corridor. "There were stairs in that direction, I think."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ymris gazed at the reality that was unfolding about her, and though her memory was rapidly returning, so much of this still made little sense.  She watched as Jasmine launched at the fading Zimmerman, swinging the great sceptre she was carrying.
> 
> The Sceptre connected with flesh and bone, ringing in Jen’s ears as it struck the fat man.  Power surged through the ancient relic and caused her opponent to grunt with pain then, slowly, his fading face turned into surprise, shock, and terror.  He began to solidify once more, as if catching up to Jen and Ymris’ reality, but soon his skin began to peel back, his organs stripped from his body, flailing around wildly and spraying blood across the ether.
> 
> In a scream he seemed to transcend finally, almost exploding in a gruesome bloody mess, but strangely screaming in joy, “_*I’m free!*_”




Ymris stares with revulsion at the scene unfolding before her.  As the echo of Zimmerman's joyous scream fades she turns and looks for a long moment at the young woman beside her.  "Are you ok?  How did you do that?  I think I'm..."  Her eyes flick to the sceptre.  "What is that thing?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Beyond the door was a horizontal waterfall, of sorts.  Thousands of souls poured past the door like water, each slumbering in eternal rest, illuminating a small area before the door with their protective light.  In the centre of the barrier was a dark hole which the souls avoided, the point where the Void crawled into this world.  Five sickly purple-ochre tentacles snaked forth from the breach, each sporting a savage maw bursting with teeth and screeching with unearthly hunger.




Alexi steels his heart and stomach against the abomonation that confronts them. The thought of the massive number of souls, of people, that must make up that barrier was staggering, even to Alexi ised to dealing with sums and large numbers.

Still the evil was apparent, present and for the moment assailable. Alexi shouted his warcry of "Metropolis" but it sounded rather like "Stephanie" once actually uttered. Alexi takes the ancient blade of his house, crafted long ago and still harbouring some of the potent magic of Metropolis' heroic age and brings it down upon one toothy maw.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris stares with revulsion at the scene unfolding before her.  As the echo of Zimmerman's joyous scream fades she turns and looks for a long moment at the young woman beside her.  "Are you ok?  How did you do that?  I think I'm..."  Her eyes flick to the sceptre.  "What is that thing?"



Jasmine seems entirely too used to this, and simply goes about cleaning herself off.  "Now, I'd love to answer your questions, but first, who are you and who was that?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine seems entirely too used to this, and simply goes about cleaning herself off.  "Now, I'd love to answer your questions, but first, who are you and who was that?"




Ymris purses her lips and stares at the arrogant girl in front of her.  She sighs, recognizing the attitude.  _I was that way myself once, thinking my desires more important than anyone else's wants and needs._  She runs one hand through her hair and seems hesitant to speak.  Taking a deep breath she releases it and with it a torrent of words.  "I believe that was Zimmerman.  I think he was killed nearly 40 years ago.  Or so I've been told.  It was his grandson, and some undead _thing_ who..."  Ymris shudders.  "...who killed me.  I'm Ymris.  I...I'm your mother."  She frowns looking more than a little uncertain and confused.  Quickly pushing on, as if not wanting to dwell on her last statement she says, "I don't know what you did to him but he didn't seem entirely displeased."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi steels his heart and stomach against the abomonation that confronts them. The thought of the massive number of souls, of people, that must make up that barrier was staggering, even to Alexi ised to dealing with sums and large numbers.
> 
> Still the evil was apparent, present and for the moment assailable. Alexi shouted his warcry of "Metropolis" but it sounded rather like "Stephanie" once actually uttered. Alexi takes the ancient blade of his house, crafted long ago and still harbouring some of the potent magic of Metropolis' heroic age and brings it down upon one toothy maw.




[sblock=Combat Round One]Initiative: 
Alexi - 32/42hp
Dragon - 48/48hp
Void Demon - 11pts (Whale) 6pts (Alexi)
Whale - 54/67hp
Boar - 35/35hp
_Bless_ active.

Alexi attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +19 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 6pts
Dragon casts _bless_.
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +28 - Critical Hit
Void Demon confirmation roll (Alexi AC 22) +11 - Failure
Void Demon damage roll - 10pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +28 - Critical Hit
Void Demon confirmation roll (Alexi AC 22) +12 - Faillure
Void Demon damage roll - 13pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +10 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +11 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +12 - Miss
Whale _Smite_ roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +25 - Hit 
Whale damage roll - 11pts
Boar arcane failure check (Target 35%) +30% - Failure![/sblock]

Alexi could barely see through the snaking fury of the tentacled horror that spilled out into the chamber to assault the knights, the stench of corruption of evil almost overwhelmed his senses, but his blade struck true, spilling the dark fluid of the creature on the floor.

One of the mouths grasped onto his armour, crushing a section of the breast plate almost effortlessly as it sunk its teeth into Alexi's side.  Through the pain he could see that the other knights chanted and fought desperately against the creature, but this was a more desperate battle than any street fight, joust or dragon battle...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2006)

*Jazick*

As they run for the stairs Jazick has moment of clarity. "I admire you tenacity in the face of the evil here, but I should warn you that this place takes a terrible toll on those who inhabit it." He struggles for words, "I feel my very soul, my being draining away the longer I stay here. Soon, I will be of no help at all." Panting now with exertion he goes on. "When we came here the place was walled with bones to keep out a pack of jackals. Now I wonder if they also have the aim of destroying this place? Perhaps rather than running about this vast complex, we should open the door and let them do the work for us?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris purses her lips and stares at the arrogant girl in front of her.  She sighs, recognizing the attitude.  _I was that way myself once, thinking my desires more important than anyone else's wants and needs._  She runs one hand through her hair and seems hesitant to speak.  Taking a deep breath she releases it and with it a torrent of words.  "I believe that was Zimmerman.  I think he was killed nearly 40 years ago.  Or so I've been told.  It was his grandson, and some undead _thing_ who..."  Ymris shudders.  "...who killed me.  I'm Ymris.  I...I'm your mother."  She frowns looking more than a little uncertain and confused.  Quickly pushing on, as if not wanting to dwell on her last statement she says, "I don't know what you did to him but he didn't seem entirely displeased."



"My mother and father died long ago, and left me to the streets," Jasmine says, obviously distrusting the strange woman.  "This is the Sceptre of Thrall.  It was used in the Museum of Souls to control the Eternal Well.  However, I believe I fell into the well."

"So, if you're dead, does that mean I am too... mom?" that last part is a bit sarcastic.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "My mother and father died long ago, and left me to the streets," Jasmine says, obviously distrusting the strange woman.  "This is the Sceptre of Thrall.  It was used in the Museum of Souls to control the Eternal Well.  However, I believe I fell into the well."
> 
> "So, if you're dead, does that mean I am too... mom?" that last part is a bit sarcastic.




Ymris ignores the sarcasm.  "I shouldn't have said that.  I don't know.  Things have been so...confusing since I was killed.  And when you appeared...  I remember dying quite plainly: Devries' cold touch sapping my strength, Zimmerman burning me."  Ymris shivers and noticeably pushes away the memory.  "If you have no such memory of dying, perhaps this Eternal Well was some sort of portal that you passed through when you fell into it."  Ymris looks around trying to find some thing of clarity in this faded place.  "The dream has shattered and I don't know what will happen now."


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris ignores the sarcasm.  "I shouldn't have said that.  I don't know.  Things have been so...confusing since I was killed.  And when you appeared...  I remember dying quite plainly: Devries' cold touch sapping my strength, Zimmerman burning me."  Ymris shivers and noticeably pushes away the memory.  "If you have no such memory of dying, perhaps this Eternal Well was some sort of portal that you passed through when you fell into it."  Ymris looks around trying to find some thing of clarity in this faded place.  "The dream has shattered and I don't know what will happen now."



"Wait, Devries?  He's dead.  I killed him," Jasmine says, quite matter of factly.

"And if you're dead, then perhaps smaking you with this sceptre might send you after Zimmerman.  But still not sure where that leaves me.  It's possable I'm simply stuck in the well, but it'd be nice to get out of."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Wait, Devries?  He's dead.  I killed him," Jasmine says, quite matter of factly.
> 
> "And if you're dead, then perhaps smaking you with this sceptre might send you after Zimmerman.  But still not sure where that leaves me.  It's possable I'm simply stuck in the well, but it'd be nice to get out of."




Ymris is quiet for a while, apparantly thinking.  "The Devries I saw was a dead thing; a spirit of some sort.  He told me he could smell 'her' betrayal on me.  Which might make sense if..."  She stops, not voicing the rest of thought.  "Maybe he's not the same one."  It's fairly clear by her tone that Ymris doesn't believe it though.

When Jasmine suggests smacking Ymris with the sceptre to send her after Zimmerman, Ymris says, "I'm not certain I _want_ to go after Zimmerman.  At least, not until I know better how to fight him."  Ymris half-heartedly smiles.  "Jovick would know if you're dead."  Ymris concentrates on her memory of the handsome demigod of death then calls out, "Jovick!"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris is quiet for a while, apparantly thinking.  "The Devries I saw was a dead thing; a spirit of some sort.  He told me he could smell 'her' betrayal on me.  Which might make sense if..."  She stops, not voicing the rest of thought.  "Maybe he's not the same one."  It's fairly clear by her tone that Ymris doesn't believe it though.
> 
> When Jasmine suggests smacking Ymris with the sceptre to send her after Zimmerman, Ymris says, "I'm not certain I _want_ to go after Zimmerman.  At least, not until I know better how to fight him."  Ymris half-heartedly smiles.  "Jovick would know if you're dead."  Ymris concentrates on her memory of the handsome demigod of death then calls out, "Jovick!"




During their conversation Ymris and Jen watched the scene before them fade into the ether, completely disappearing and leaving them floating in a light blue mist.  It felt as if they were being drawn to something in the distance, led through an impossible abyss to some unknowable location.  Ymris yelled to Jovik, but there was nothing but a slight unnatural chill up her back in response.

In the distance the two could see a thin black line cut through the ether, darker than night.  It seemed as though whatever current had them, dragged them towards this strange apparition.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2006)

The wound burned, but Alexi shrugged it off with the ferocity of combat. Taking another swing of his sword he invokes the Power of Metropolis to bring destruction to this vile creature.

Phoenix: [sblock] Smite attempt [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> During their conversation Ymris and Jen watched the scene before them fade into the ether, completely disappearing and leaving them floating in a light blue mist.  It felt as if they were being drawn to something in the distance, led through an impossible abyss to some unknowable location.  Ymris yelled to Jovik, but there was nothing but a slight unnatural chill up her back in response.
> 
> In the distance the two could see a thin black line cut through the ether, darker than night.  It seemed as though whatever current had them, dragged them towards this strange apparition.



Jasmine looked at Ymris, "So, _mom_, who is this Jovik?  It looks like something is taking us somewhere."

She examines the strange apparation, how far off is it?  How large does it look?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine looked at Ymris, "So, _mom_, who is this Jovik?  It looks like something it taking us here."
> 
> She examines the strange apparation, how far off is it?  How large does it look?




[sblock=OOC Jen & Ymris]The black line stretches through the ether to form a dark horizon in the distance.  The ether is hard to judge, but the line looks like it is several miles away, fortunately though you feel no force in regard to your speed, you can tell by its steady growth that you have about ten minutes or so before you get in close range of it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jasmine looked at Ymris, "So, _mom_, who is this Jovik?  It looks like something is taking us somewhere."
> 
> She examines the strange apparation, how far off is it?  How large does it look?




Watching the approaching black line, Ymris answers somewhat distractedly.  "Jovik is the god of death.  He escorted me to the afterlife."  She falls silent as she gazes toward the black line.  As an experiment she tries to slow her advance towards it by willing herself to slow.  If that doesn't work she'll see if walking away from it has any effect or if she is still being drawn towards it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The wound burned, but Alexi shrugged it off with the ferocity of combat. Taking another swing of his sword he invokes the Power of Metropolis to bring destruction to this vile creature.
> 
> Phoenix: [sblock] Smite attempt [/sblock]




[sblock=Combat Round 2]Alexi - 23/42hp
Dragon - 48/48hp
Void Demon - 12pts/12pts (Whale) 12pts (Alexi) 9pts/9pts(Boar)
Whale - 33/67hp
Boar - 35/35hp
_Bless_ active.
Dragon has _Divine Favour_ active.

Alexi _smite_ roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +22 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 11pts
Dragon casts divine power.
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +19 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +23 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll - 11pts
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +22 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 9pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +25 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 10pts
Whale attack roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +17 – Hit
Whale damage roll - 13pts
Whale _cleave_ roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +19 – Hit
Whale damage roll - 14pts
Boar arcane failure check (Target 35%) +42% - Success
Void Demon reflex save (DC 15) +17 - Success
Boar damage roll – 9pts _fire_[/sblock]

With the power of the divine surging through him, Alexi brought his sword down heavily onto the tentacle that assaulted him.  Glorious divine fire sprung to life on his blade as it severed the thing, sending the severed mouth rolling into the darkness and spraying black bile across his greaves.

The tentacles seemed to react to this, pulling back from Boar and Dragon to assault Alexi and Whale, snapping at both of the front line knights, bashing at their armour and biting at their visored faces.  There was more pain, but now Alexi could barely feel it, for if he failed he may feel nothing again.

There was a burst of fire as Boar unleashed a ball of flame into the writhing mass of darkness, causing it to squirm and shriek.  In the brief moment of light Alexi saw Whale hook a tentacle with the point of his hammer and tear it free, then swiftly followed up his assult by laying one foot heavily on a second and bashing the point in a second time, rending whatever vitals the creature had and tossing the maw into the darkess.

Before them the creature had only two maws remaining, but only for a moment.  Where the three heads were severed, six more grew to take their place.  Now eight of the savage, wailing tentacles lashed out at the knights, kreening for their souls.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Watching the approaching black line, Ymris answers somewhat distractedly.  "Jovik is the god of death.  He escorted me to the afterlife."  She falls silent as she gazes toward the black line.  As an experiment she tries to slow her advance towards it by willing herself to slow.  If that doesn't work she'll see if walking away from it has any effect or if she is still being drawn towards it.




[sblock=Ymris]Ymris concentrated, willing her self to stop in the ether, attempting to resist the currents.  She'd heard that when you were lost in your own dreams sometimes you could control its path, unfortunately this was not a dream.  Walking away didn't help either, there was no ground, only the ether in which she floated, it seemed that what ever drew her to the dark horizon was determined to keep her.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Watching the approaching black line, Ymris answers somewhat distractedly.  "Jovik is the god of death.  He escorted me to the afterlife."  She falls silent as she gazes toward the black line.  As an experiment she tries to slow her advance towards it by willing herself to slow.  If that doesn't work she'll see if walking away from it has any effect or if she is still being drawn towards it.



"So, if you're dead then, maybe if you touch the sceptre, you can come back?"

"So, if you realy are my mother, why did you abandon me?  And how did you not die of the disease?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "So, if you're dead then, maybe if you touch the sceptre, you can come back?"
> 
> "So, if you realy are my mother, why did you abandon me?  And how did you not die of the disease?"




Ymris looks squarely at Jasmine.  "The truth is: I am afraid of what might happen."  She gazes off into the distance at the approaching black line.  "Perhaps after we discover where we are being drawn."

"I don't know that I'm your mother; everything that I believe that leads to that conclusion could just as easily be explained some other way.  It's just...you appeared to _me_ out of all the dead."  Ymris is quiet a moment, marshalling her thoughts before she continues, "I was, believe it or not, a skilled warrior in my community.  At that time, that's all I ever wanted to be.  But by the laws of my community after a woman bears a child she must leave behind the warrior-way and enter a new life.  I thought you destroyed my life so I gave you to the Elders and told them to find a woman who could care for you better than I could.  I'm sorry."

Ymris looks distinctly uncomfortable and begins to stretch but breaks off with a wry laugh.  _My body, wherever it is, is beyond the need for stretching._  She waves off at the distance.  "Perhaps we should get ready for _that_."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"Well, _Mom_, I sure hope you're proud of what I've become.  My parents... the ones who raised me, died of an illness when I was young.  After that, I was but a plaything, a sex toy for men and even women with spare change.  That is, till I killed Devries."

Jasmine shakes her head. "I don't know why I'm telling you this.  If you are my mother, you cared more for yourself than you did for me.  I guess I can't blame you, I'd probably not carried to term myself."

"If things go wrong, I'm going to trouch you with the Sceptre.  If you realy are my mother, then perhaps you can actualy act like one and find a way out of here for me then."

She motions forward, dagger in hand, "Here it comes..."

OOC: I almost gave "Mom" an image of her child's life, but that would be a little to cruel.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2006)

Alexi shifts his stance, bringing his shield to the fore and he swings at the beast again as he calls out to Dragon and Boar 
"How do we destroy the abomination? It regrows these blasted mouths as soon as we cut them off! Not even fire will tame it. Surely there is something we can do?!" 

Phoenix:[sblock] Combat Expertise 3 points to AC, Power Attack 3 points to Damage, so -6 to hit, +3 Damage, +3 AC this round. Boy at this rate, you'll have an entire _party_ of dead characters    [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, _Mom_, I sure hope you're proud of what I've become.  My parents... the ones who raised me, died of an illness when I was young.  After that, I was but a plaything, a sex toy for men and even women with spare change.  That is, till I killed Devries."
> 
> Jasmine shakes her head. "I don't know why I'm telling you this.  If you are my mother, you cared more for yourself than you did for me.  I guess I can't blame you, I'd probably not carried to term myself."
> 
> ...




Ymris flinches away from Jasmine's words, pained by the image of Jasmine's harsh existance and the truth of her words.  However, she visibly gains control of herself and says, "If it comes to that, I'll need to know where this 'Eternal Well' is that you fell into."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2006)

The ethereal current carried Jen and Ymris’ closer to the black horizon, where they could feel the malevolence oozing off it.  The ether seemed to avoid it, passing on each side of it.  At the far left of what they could see of the pulsing corruption, it was easily as thick as a tavern (or two), but it got thinner as it stretched to the right of their vision until it was only as thick as a corridor.

The ether currents seemed to release its two travellers several hundred yards from the cable, and now Jen and Ymris found themselves being drawn to the smaller end of the darkness.  There, through the ether, they could barely see what looked like a small marble platform that was supported by nothing and seemed to lead nowhere.  The dark cable stopped here also though, just above the platform, and as the two got closer they could barely see four pinpoints of light through its terminus.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

If the Dark Tower would steal the life of those inside it, Azot knew he would need to leave the place to call upon Sebek and regain their strength.

"Then we will leave the place to the animals until we regain our strength. Then we will seek the center of this foul place.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> If the Dark Tower would steal the life of those inside it, Azot knew he would need to leave the place to call upon Sebek and regain their strength.
> 
> "Then we will leave the place to the animals until we regain our strength. Then we will seek the center of this foul place.




At Jazick’s behest, Azot followed the man through the winding corridors of the immense building.  It took nearly a quarter of an hour before the two opened an old oak door into the immense cathedral.  Azot had not laid eyes on such a structure before, for the chamber rose through several floors of the building above him and balconies were set into the walls for the more affluent worshippers.  The pews on the ground floor could easily hold hundreds, but now it was empty bar for themselves and one other.

A heavily robed man stood at the alter with both hands upon it.  His clothing covered him utterly and he stood with a determination that allowed him to maintain his stance perfectly.  There was a horrendous howling noise echoing through the chamber as well, and as Jazick moved through the pews Azot could see that it came from outside the massive cathedral doors.

There was a barrier comprised of hundreds bones through the doors, where some creature was stuck within.  It howled in pain and frustration, crying for help and screaming in frustration.  It was a jackal.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Wondering what manner of priest could maintain his vigil through the howling of the beast, Azot knew that the beast must be put out of its misery. To do it though he would have to climb down with it and risk the pain bites the animal was sure to give.

Turning to the man for a moment, Azot spoke quietly but his gravelly voice still seemed too loud in his ears due to the room's design.

"The beast must be allowed to die with honor. Sebek will not endorse our deeds if we do not honor the hunters of the city, as well as those below."

Moving towards the bones, Azot's fingers brush the hilt of his dagger and he knows that soon the blade will be needed.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris flinches away from Jasmine's words, pained by the image of Jasmine's harsh existance and the truth of her words.  However, she visibly gains control of herself and says, "If it comes to that, I'll need to know where this 'Eternal Well' is that you fell into."



"The Cathedral of Zsath, the one with the Spire.  It's in the Museum of Souls.  There was a man with me, Jazick.  He knows me as Jen.  Though, I have doubts about him making it out of the Cathedral alive."

She pauses for a moment, "So, tell me about Devries.  Where was he working, and did he have others with him wearing any of these?" She pulls out a black belt with a unique disign on it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The Cathedral of Zsath, the one with the Spire.  It's in the Museum of Souls.  There was a man with me, Jazick.  He knows me as Jen.  Though, I have doubts about him making it out of the Cathedral alive."
> 
> She pauses for a moment, "So, tell me about Devries.  Where was he working, and did he have others with him wearing any of these?" She pulls out a black belt with a unique disign on it.



[sblock=Ymris OOC]Intelligence check (DC 15) +19 – Success
_GM OOC: Why is it that straight ability score checks are always made exceptionally well, but if I ask for a Spot check (DC 5), at least half the group trip over invisible imaginary turtles?
And if you got the turtle joke, you’re a big fat nerd….oh, I made the joke…damn…_

It’s weird what you can remember when your mind drifts the eternal ether of death.  The belt looks almost identical to those that were worn by the guards at Zimmerman’s school.  The belts were also worn by the students that Ymris saw in the dorm that she past, perhaps that they stood out against the tartan of their uniforms made her remember.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2006)

"Zsath?"  Ymris falls silent musing and remembering Jovik's words about the dead god.  "Devries was a horror: his body seemed to be an insubstantial mist and the echo of screams seemed to emanate from him.  And his touch was so cold.  He was with Chancellor Zimmerman at Zimmerman's School for Girls."  She motions to the belt.  "Where the guards and students wore belts much like that one."

Ymris squints at the malevolent blackness and shivers.  "Jovik also told me that the city is threatened by a great evil called the Void.  That thing over there seems to qualify.  I want a closer look at it.  And that platform."  Ymris will begin walking or otherwise trying to make her way towards the platform.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"The Black Guild, Devries organization," Jasmine says.  "I know it well, though I know nothing of this Zimmerman."

She nods and accompanies Ymris towards the platform.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alexi shifts his stance, bringing his shield to the fore and he swings at the beast again as he calls out to Dragon and Boar
> "How do we destroy the abomination? It regrows these blasted mouths as soon as we cut them off! Not even fire will tame it. Surely there is something we can do?!"
> 
> Phoenix:[sblock] Combat Expertise 3 points to AC, Power Attack 3 points to Damage, so -6 to hit, +3 Damage, +3 AC this round. Boy at this rate, you'll have an entire _party_ of dead characters    [/sblock]




[sblock=Combat Round 3]Alexi - 23/42hp
Dragon - 48/48hp
Void Demon - 12pts/12pts/12pts (Whale) 12pts/12pts (Alexi) 9pts/9pts(Boar) 7pts (Dragon)
Whale - 33/67hp
Boar - [/i]-22/35hp[/i]
Bless active.
Spiritual Weapon active.
Dragon has Divine Favour active.

Alexi attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden - Power Attack:3 Expertise:3) +21 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 12pts
Dragon casts spiritual weapon.
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +24 - Hit
Dragon damage roll - 4pts
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +9 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +27 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 13pts
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +27 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 6pts
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +17 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +26 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 14pts
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +10 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Boar AC 24) +23 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 14pts
Whale attack roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +25 – Hit
Whale damage roll - 17pts
Whale cleave roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +11 – Miss[/sblock]

Boar called to Alexi, "Fire is a primal force, it seems that my fires hurt it!"  Alexi severed another head easily in time to see a spectral sword appear beside him and chop at another head, but everything that Alexi could do was not enough to stop what was to come next.

The seven remaining heads hovered for a moment and turned towards Boar, staring as his next firery spell dancing upon his mailed glove.  In an instant all seven heads struck as one, biting and tearing through Boar's armour, ripping his arms from his torso and tearing his throat open violently.

His light faded, there was only darkness where he once stood.

"You bastard!"  Whale crushed another tentecle, tearing it free and swinging wildly, but it was too late to matter.

Boar was dead.

Alexi turned to watch in horror as another two heads appeared, giving the remaining knights nine dark tentacles to face.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The Black Guild, Devries organization," Jasmine says.  "I know it well, though I know nothing of this Zimmerman."
> 
> She nods and accompanies Ymris towards the platform.




Ymris and Jasmine floated carefully onto the platform and stared into the shimmering ether where the dark cable seemed to disappear.  The lights that appeared faintly in the terminus seemed humanoid in shape, and as the two watched one suddenly faded and was gone, leaving only three.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"Sure you don't want the easy way out?" Jasmine offers, motioning to the Sceptre.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2006)

Ymris laughs.  "Nothing is ever easy."  She looks again at the shimmering ether and the black cable.

OOC: Is it large enough that they could pass through without touching the black cable?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2006)

*Jazick*

The tall young man pulls a longbow from under his voluminous cloak, "I trapped the poor beast there in my ignorance as we came in. I should be the one to finish him."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris laughs.  "Nothing is ever easy."  She looks again at the shimmering ether and the black cable.
> 
> OOC: Is it large enough that they could pass through without touching the black cable?




[sblock=OOC]Barely, very barely, but yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The tall young man pulls a longbow from under his voluminous cloak, "I trapped the poor beast there in my ignorance as we came in. I should be the one to finish him."




Stopping and turning around, Azot looked at the man and nodded.

"One shot. Clean and true. It has suffered enough."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2006)

*Jazick*

Moving in close and taking careful aim, Jazick tries to finish the beast off.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

"Let's try to avoid the cable," Jasmine says, as she steps forward to contort herself to try to get through.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Stopping and turning around, Azot looked at the man and nodded.
> 
> "One shot. Clean and true. It has suffered enough."




Jazick peered through the wall of bones that surrounded the outside of the building.  He could see the jackal lodged in the wall, impaled on several large bones, but not in any of its vitals.

Once Azot stepped through the great doors of the cathedral and outside he could see that the bone wall had been constructed in a manner to be circling the entire building, at least as far as he could see.  It was an impressive barrier, one that he could not see over but her could tell the depth was enough that getting through it without incident would be a challenge. 

Jazick drew his bow and fired into the bones, though his first shot clipped a bone and tumbled harmlessly into the wall and got lodged into a ribcage.  Taking his time, Jazick fired again, but the shot was difficult at best.

Azot heard the scream of the jackal at the arrow struck home, then there was a second shot and the beast fell silent.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 1, 2006)

_'Sebek grant the hunter prey for the rest of its days'_

As silence suddenly dominated the area, Azot approached the human again. In the fading light of the day, _'how many days has it been Sebek'_, Azot saw how pale the man was and wondered if the Dark Tower would try to drain him as well.

_'Another reason we must destroy this place. It feeds off the city and those in it equally...'_

"These walls seem to be designed to keep people in, as well as out. How was it you and your mate made it in safely?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Nothing dramatic, we simply took some doors sutters from the surrounding empty buildings and made a simple bridge." He ads rather shyly. "She em, isn't really my mate. We only met outside this place. I guess shared adversity drew us close, but in truth I know little of her."  Looking at his companion again he continues, "It should be easy enough to reconstruct the bridge from this side. We may need a few more parts. I think it was intended to keep beasts such as the jackals out or mindless undead in. It proved little impediment to a couple of resourceful humans. Shall we set to work?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Nothing dramatic, we simply took some doors sutters from the surrounding empty buildings and made a simple bridge." He ads rather shyly. "She em, isn't really my mate. We only met outside this place. I guess shared adversity drew us close, but in truth I know little of her."  Looking at his companion again he continues, "It should be easy enough to reconstruct the bridge from this side. We may need a few more parts. I think it was intended to keep beasts such as the jackals out or mindless undead in. It proved little impediment to a couple of resourceful humans. Shall we set to work?"




Azot could see that with a little work a bridge could be formed using the pews from the cathedral, but as he thought on it other noises drifted across the wall.  Previously hidden by the screaming jackal, now the snorts and snarls of other animals drifted through the storm.  There were more of these beasts waiting on the other side, patient and relentless.  Even should they construct a way across, there may be dozens of these animals waiting for them…


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2006)

A wordless scream ripped from Alexi's throat. Fire. It feared fire. Yet they had none. Alexi heeded the warning of Boar though and went up to Whale and said in his ear, "Let us re-shut these doors to bring back suitable weapons!"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> A wordless scream ripped from Alexi's throat. Fire. It feared fire. Yet they had none. Alexi heeded the warning of Boar though and went up to Whale and said in his ear, "Let us re-shut these doors to bring back suitable weapons!"




Whale screamed through the mass of writing tentacles that threatened to devour them all, "_You're kidding, right?_"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Whale screamed through the mass of writing tentacles that threatened to devour them all, "_You're kidding, right?_"




"And what would you do, stand here while that thing multiplies before us!?! What can we do against it. Now, Get ready to follow behind me and close the doors." and with that Alexi pulls his visor down, points his sword and bellows his cry of "Metropolis!" as he charges straight at the void demon.

Phoenix
[sblock] Bull rush   [/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

As the cries of many began with the silence of the one, Azot looked at the pale man beside him and wondered how much strength there truly was left in him. While they could  escape from a slow death, he was not sure that the hunters waiting would allow them to escape from their quick death.

_'The strong prey upon the weak. It is as things are meant to be.'_

While Sebek granted some of his followers the ability to alter the minds of beasts, Azot  knew that his role as Sebek's hunter limited that power to near ineffectiveness.

_'It shall be for her to decide then...'_

Walking inside the temple, Azot grabbed one of the pews and began dragging it out of the temple, the heavily cloaked man fading into the background of the temple.

"If this plan fails, you knew you will die correct? Mate or no mate, you will truly never see her again until the afterlife consumes you."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

*The Gateway - Two perspectives*

Ymris and Jasmine could feel the sickly corruption of the thick black cable as they tried to squeeze past it.  It had writhing veins that pressed against their skin and a palpable feeling of evil seeped into the pores of their skin and burrowed its way into their soul, chilling the two to the bone.

There was a buzzing feeling that invigorated the two as they pushed their way past, as if they past through a veil of energy that bolstered their well-being.  But as they made the final step, they were both plunged into almost darkness.  Three knights, clad in platemail armour, emitted a bright aura of light as they hefted great weapons against a terrifying foe.

The dark cable split on this side of the veil, manifesting ten dark tentacles bearing savage maws that snapped at the knights, tearing at their steel and rending their flesh.

[sblock=Ymris and Jasmine]You are both fully healed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Void Demon vs The Knights of Metropolis: Combat Round 4]Alexi - 23/42hp
Dragon - 25/48hp
Void Demon - 12pts/12pts/12pts/12pts/12pts (Whale) 12pts/12pts (Alexi) 9pts/9pts (Boar) 12pts/8pts (Dragon)
Whale - 33/67hp
Boar - _-22/35hp_
Bless active.
Spiritual Weapon active.
Dragon has Divine Favour active.

Void Demon attack of opportunity (Alexi AC 22) +14 - Miss
Alexi bull rush roll (Void Demon DC…wow, I can’t think of a number high enough…a million?  Yeah, a million will do…) +19 - Failure
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +16 – Hit
Dragon damage roll - 5pts
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +18 – Hit
Dragon damage roll - 8pts
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +22 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +26 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 12pts
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +24 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 11pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +20 - Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +15 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +8 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +12 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +15 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +18 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 22) +19 - Miss
Whale attack roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +15 – Hit
Whale damage roll - 14pts
Whale cleave roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +18 – Hit
Whale damage roll - 12pts[/sblock]

Alexi charged his foe, dodging the snapping maws and crashing into its source, trying to push it back through the gate.  It was like trying to move a ship, the thing was heavy, strong, and probably sturdier than a building.  He leaned against the dark trunk from which the tentacles spewed for a moment, trying to overcome the pain in his shoulder, when he saw them.

In the darkness there were to figures, standing beside the trunk in the darkness, impossible to see until now.  They may have been women, but it was too hard to tell.  Behind him Dragon and Whale continued severing heads and beating off the creature, but it seemed that the creature had no end to its heads, regrowing any that were lost.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Jazick*

"Earlier, the jackals paid little attention to us. They wanted in as soon as a way was made for them, but were not focused on us. Perhaps I could hide until they pass and then try to slip out?" He doesn't exactly speak with conviction, but he seems at peace with the situation. "If the fate of the whole city hangs in the balance can I let my own life tip the scale? What of you, have you means to escape?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2006)

Jasmine, realizing that she perhaps has access to a vulnerable spot on this Demon, looks for a spot and tries to plunge her dagger into the beast.

[sblock=OOC]Hoping to get a sneak attack, flanking and all that, though technicaly I am aware I'm not on the other side of this thing.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2006)

Blinded by the darkness, Ymris stops dead and peers towards the gleaming...knights? who seem to be battling against a shadowy multitude of tentacles that she can only assume come from the massive thing that is pushing its way through the gate.  Closing her eyes she takes a deep breath and slowly exhales, allowing her consciousness to sink deep within her.  Finding that spark of consciousness within she murmurs in an archaic form of common, "Outside, as within," calling forth arcane light.

OOC: casting _Light_


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris pushes herself up against the wall hoping to avoid drawing the attention of the tentacles flailing at the knights.  She looks at the knights gleaming with righteous might and sees their wounds, the blood on their damaged armor, and the fallen knight.  Knowing the tentacled horror is much larger than they likely are aware Ymris begins looking around the chamber for _something_ that she thinks may help drive the massive thing back through the door.




[sblock=OOC]The chamber is completely flooded in darkness, making it impossible to see anything past the aura of light that eminates from the knights.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Earlier, the jackals paid little attention to us. They wanted in as soon as a way was made for them, but were not focused on us. Perhaps I could hide until they pass and then try to slip out?" He doesn't exactly speak with conviction, but he seems at peace with the situation. "If the fate of the whole city hangs in the balance can I let my own life tip the scale? What of you, have you means to escape?"




"Sebek has given me the gifts of a beast shifter, but I have only assumed his form so far. I may be able to take on another though if he wills it."

_'Or he may see the cowerdice of my actions and keep my feet on the ground...'_

Knowing it was best to let the man worry on his own survival alone, Azot placed the first of the pews and went back inside to grab another.

"You might want to warn that priest he is going to have some company. Then find your cranny and pray their noses don't detect you."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2006)

*Jazick*

"The priest is but a skeleton, and did not move during our contacts with him. He may make a fair chew toy for this others, but I don't think he'll take much notice."  Jazick sets to work with the pews and considers where to hide. "I may need a little time to prepare my hiding place."


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "The priest is but a skeleton, and did not move during our contacts with him. He may make a fair chew toy for this others, but I don't think he'll take much notice."  Jazick sets to work with the pews and considers where to hide. "I may need a little time to prepare my hiding place."




"I have a boon that might cause a few to focus on me instead of you, but it is little more than a trick of the light meant to startle rather than enchant."

Glancing at the skeleton, Azot chalked the dead priest up as being another soul lost to the Dark Tower.

"So be it, but perhaps his robes carry a stronger stench of death than you do of life. If it does, it could help to mask your scent."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "The priest is but a skeleton, and did not move during our contacts with him. He may make a fair chew toy for this others, but I don't think he'll take much notice."  Jazick sets to work with the pews and considers where to hide. "I may need a little time to prepare my hiding place."




It took some time for Azot and Jazick to haul the pews out towards the barrier. Though the first few were easy, once they were required to climb onto their makeshift bridge and carry a heavy pew with them, it got difficult.  As the two carried the last pew high onto the barrier, they looked down to see at least a dozen jackals prowling on the other side, waiting desperately for the two to attempt escape, or maybe just to finish their bridge…


----------



## Tonks (Oct 4, 2006)

Looking down at the pacing animals, Azot turned to the man beside him.

"I will drag the last piece. Go and do what you must."

Pointing to the building across from the tower, Azot continued.

"I will go there and wait for you for one day. If you do not meet me there, I will assume the jackals found your scent and killed you. Now go and may Sebek be with you."

Forcing his tired arms and legs to move across the makeshift bridge, Azot entered the Tower for the last time and gathered the shattered pew that would complete the walkway. Counting to fifty, he lifted it over his head and slowly walked up the ramp, ignoring the shaking of his arms from the strain of the past day(s).

_'Alright human...the time has come...'_

Sliding it down, it came to rest on the ground and as one the jackals all turned to face him.

[sblock=ooc]Place the plank..wait for the last second before shifting to avian (raven/bat maybe?) and flying across to the other building.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2006)

*Jazick*

Jazick stuggles with pews, still feeling the effects of his earlier poisoning. "I hope to see you soon. Just give me a couple minutes."  After helping get the last pew ready, Jazick goes to his chosen hiding spot a takes a little time to make himself hidden in the shadows at the back of the little storage room. He clutches his sword and waits his ears straining for any sound of the Jackals. 

OOC: [sblock]Take 20 on hide.[sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Alexi charged his foe, dodging the snapping maws and crashing into its source, trying to push it back through the gate.  It was like trying to move a ship, the thing was heavy, strong, and probably sturdier than a building.  He leaned against the dark trunk from which the tentacles spewed for a moment, trying to overcome the pain in his shoulder, when he saw them.
> 
> In the darkness there were to figures, standing beside the trunk in the darkness, impossible to see until now.  They may have been women, but it was too hard to tell.  Behind him Dragon and Whale continued severing heads and beating off the creature, but it seemed that the creature had no end to its heads, regrowing any that were lost.




Phoenix [sblock] You know it's kind of ironic. My first concept for this character was an old scholar that was tryign to re-live the ancient days, ala Don Quixote. Now I find Alexi on his own dottering mission tilting at giants/windmills. It would have been great    And Jasmine would have made an _awesome_ Dulcinea. I guess your plan to have me die_ last_ is a little awry through huh ? I figure a sacrifice is needed here though. [/sblock]

Alexi stares at the two figures. Staring to discrern who they were. More demons from the Void to destroy, salvation from Metropolis? Alexi had had so many visions of late, he wasn't sure they were real or they would direct him. His aching shoulder though gave him a reminder that reality was present, earnest and deadly. Finding a soild bulk that was immovable gave Alexi pause and his heart nearly failed at the risk, but a sudden spark changed his gloom. Theses damned tentacles keep re-growing like some damned kraken, but it is always said to strike at the head not the body. With his sudden insight Alexi gave a grim smile and raising his gleaming sword, he again invoked Metropolis he drove his sword straight into the trunk of the beast.

OOC: [sblock] 2 points into Combat Expertise, 5 points into Power Attack, for a -7 to hit, +2 AC, +5 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock=Void Demon Battle Round 5]Jasmine - 29/29hp
Ymris - 21/21hp
Alexi - 18/42hp
Dragon - 6/48hp
Void Demon - 39/??pts
Whale - 9/67hp
Boar - _-22/35hp_
Bless active.
Spiritual Weapon active.
Dragon has Divine Favour active.
Light active.

Jasmine attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +23 – Hit
Jasmine damage roll - 14pts
Ymris casts _Light_
Alexi attack roll (Power Attack:5 Expertise:2 - Void Demon AC hidden) +15 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 13pts
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +29 – Hit
Dragon damage roll - 6pts
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +13 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +24 – Miss
Void Demon damage roll - 13pts
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +20 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +9 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +24 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll - 13pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +11 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +23 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll - 11pts
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +11 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +22 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll - 5pts
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +11 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 22) +25 - Hit
Void Demon damage roll - 6pts
Whale attack roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +13 – Miss[/sblock]

The great beast's tentacles snaked across the room and in the darkness Jasmine put her hand against the trunk of the creature and aimed for one of its purple veins, then stabbed.  Ichor sprayed across her like a burning jet of water, covering her face and soaking her hair in filth.

A bright light suddenly sprung into being, glowing in Ymris' hands, the chamber began to glow softly, turning back the tide of darkness and acting like a beacon in the darkness.  The creature pulled back from the light snarling and hissing as Dragon and Whale ran up to join Alexi at the creature's trunk, battling though the tentacles to rain blows upon the creature.

The maws cried in pain, writhing in agony, and looked down upon the group with a focused determination, to kill...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Jazick stuggles with pews, still feeling the effects of his earlier poisoning. "I hope to see you soon. Just give me a couple minutes."  After helping get the last pew ready, Jazick goes to his chosen hiding spot a takes a little time to make himself hidden in the shadows at the back of the little storage room. He clutches his sword and waits his ears straining for any sound of the Jackals.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Take 20 on hide.[/sblock]




Azot slid the heavy pew into place, completing the bridge and stepping back to watch the jackals gather below.  The first of the beasts stepped up, and Azot lept into the sky, transforming into a raven and flying away from the pack.

One by one the jackals lept onto the bridge and slowly made their way across, gathering at the entrance to the cathedral, waiting for each of their members to get across.  As a group the jackals moved into the cathedral, and Jazick watched from his shadowed alcove as the animals roamed past.

Jazick watched as the last one padded past, turned its head, and looked back, directly at Jazick.  It's lips parted and its sharp fangs protruded as it spoke:

_"Get out of here mortal, this is not your fight.  Others are waiting for you, others are expecting great things.  Time is running out though."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Jazick*

That's all the prompting Jazick needs. He bows politely and then runs for the makeshift bridge as if the hounds of hell are at his heels. Assuming he encounters no difficulties he will rejoin Azot at the appointed place.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2006)

Alexi grits his teeth against the pain and continues onward. For a moment he think to shove Whale or Dragon out of the way, back to safety, to heal, to plan, to mourn. But Alexi cannot do it. Aside from the fact that trying to shove Whale would be fruitless, Alexi cannot rob these men of their right. Their right to die in the time and manner of their choosing. If they are to sacrifice themselves for Metropolis, as he himself was prepared to do, they did so of their own free will. To take that from them would be wrong. 

This thing, this beast, this incarnation of absolute evil, this vile abomination that spewed darkness like a nauseous drunkard was unbeatable. It was vast, implacable and barely abel to feel pain. It would consume Metropolis, it had already taken Boar, and would take the rest of the noble defenders of Metropolis.

A single tear rolled down Alexi's blood and sweat smeared cheek. For Metropolis, For Stephanie, For Home, For Gema. For all of that Alexi was saddened, but still resolute, so long as he drew breath and could swing his sword, so long as his heart beat and emotions poured, then the demon would not, could not harm Metropolis, for he stood between the demon and Her.

Alexi yet again, the battle seeemed endless in the macabre twilight on the bridge, raised his sword and plunged it deep into the trunk of the demon. 

OOC:[sblock] 5 points to Power Attack [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2006)

Jasmine shakes off the ichor and plunges her dagger into the beast yet again.

[sblock=ooc]Same thing, attack, sneak, damage, hopefully die[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2006)

Ymris notices the thing's reaction to the light and wishes that she could somehow increase the light's intensity and repel the creature.  Lacking any better ideas, she again reaches within to tap her emotional well:  letting her frustration and anger of the past few days fuel her magic she chants a few words until she can feel a crackling across her fingertips.

OOC: casting _Shocking Grasp_


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> That's all the prompting Jazick needs. He bows politely and then runs for the makeshift bridge as if the hounds of hell are at his heels. Assuming he encounters no difficulties he will rejoin Azot at the appointed place.




Jazick’s lungs heaved as he leant heavily against the wall of an abandoned building, sheltered against the raging storm.  Looking back at the Cathedral of Zsath he felt tired, but the chill of the place had lifted from his bones.  There was a flash of light across the sky as chain lightning raced across the sky, followed swiftly by a succession of thundering booms that caused the windows to shudder.

The noise made it impossible to tell what was happening in there, and nothing could be seen through the wall of bones that surrounded the structure.  In the light Jazick saw a raven staring at him from the lip of a barrel, its eyes glimmering with awareness, unafraid of Jazick’s presence.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris notices the thing's reaction to the light and wishes that she could somehow increase the light's intensity and repel the creature.  Lacking any better ideas, she again reaches within to tap her emotional well:  letting her frustration and anger of the past few days fuel her magic she chants a few words until she can feel a crackling across her fingertips.
> 
> OOC: casting _Shocking Grasp_




[sblock=Void Demon Round 6]Jasmine - 29/29hp
Ymris - 21/21hp
Alexi - 11/42hp
Dragon – _-9/48hp_
Void Demon - 58/??pts
Whale - 3/67hp
Boar – _-22/35hp_
Bless active.
Spiritual Weapon active.
Dragon has Divine Favour active.
Light active.

Jasmine attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +19 Hit
Jasmine damage roll - 12pts
Ymris casts Shocking Grasp
Ymris attack roll (Void Demon Touch AC hidden) +14 – Hit
Ymris damage roll – 9pts _electrical_ 
Alexi attack roll (Power Attack:5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +20 - Hit
Alexi damage roll - 13pts
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +19 – Hit
Dragon damage roll - 9pts
Dragon attack roll (Void Demon AC hidden) +11 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +23 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 5pts
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +15 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 23) +26 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 9pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +27 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 6pts
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +20 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Whale AC 21) +9 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +13 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +28 – Hit
Void Demon damage roll – 7pts
Void Demon attack roll (Alexi AC 22) +16 – Miss
Void Demon attack roll (Dragon AC 22) +20 - Miss
Whale attack roll (Power Attack: 5 - Void Demon AC hidden) +18 – Hit
Whale damage roll – 15pts[/sblock]

In a shower of ichor, Jasmine stabbed and  gouged, slicing and digging her way into the creature.  From here she could see, and feel, the power of the thing.  As she tunnelled into its flesh, the creature healed, and swiftly.  There was a crackling noise to her right as Ymris hit the creature with some kind of lighting, but the thing didn’t flinch.  She could see that the knights were holding off the creature’s many heads, hacking into what could be called its torso, covering themselves with its filth.

She’d seen how big this creature was, could they even hurt it, let alone kill it?  The maws screamed in pain, obviously it could feel some kind of distress.  The creature’s maws snapped at the knights once more, the one that displayed the strange Dragon shield cried out, then his inner light was snuffed and the darkness took him.  She could hear the crunching of metal and bone for a moment, then the maws appeared once more, staring down at her with an alien hatred…


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2006)

*Jazick*

Turning to the Raven, Jazick says, "It sounds like this is in the hands of the Gods now. What do we do next? Are you hungry? I have a little food left?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2006)

Alexi didn't have time to scream for Dragon. After Boar had died, it was all too apparent that they would all die. All three were more than what they appeared. Knights all. But one weilded arcane powers, one was holy, one was tough, and one was glib. It was like each was part of the perfect man, the true man of the Olden Days of Glory. Alexi hoped he would find them all on the other side. If there was one.

He turned to Whale and gave a grin. "Hey! At least we die with weapons in hand, huh? See you on the other side my friend. For Metropolis!" cried Alexi plunging his sword deep into the trunk of the void demon.

OOC: [sblock] Power Attack 5 points [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

"This creature is huge, beyond mesure.  If you wish to defeat it, find a way to push it back, or seal it off," Jasmine cries.  She plunges the dagger in again, being warry of the maw.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2006)

As the crackling energy of her lightning attack skips over the void demon's hide Ymris tries to think of _something_ that might affect or repel the creature.  Taking a step back from the battle she casts _Light_ upon her quarterstaff.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 11, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Turning to the Raven, Jazick says, "It sounds like this is in the hands of the Gods now. What do we do next? Are you hungry? I have a little food left?"




The words sounded alien and distorted to Azot's ears and as he answered back, a shrill caw was the only sound that escaped.

Forcing the change once more, Azot returned to the skin of his birth and stretched his mouth as he adjusted to the form once again.

"Food and rest would do us both good. Thank you. Your hiding worked I see."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2006)

*Jazick*

Looking a bit sheepish, Jazick responds, "I thought I had choosen well, but the jackals saw me easily and told me to get out. They are clearly more than simple animals. It would appear the fate of the city is in their hands. What the jackal said was strange. 'Get out of here mortal, this is not your fight. Others are waiting for you, others are expecting great things. Time is running out though.' I wonder what it means?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2006)

[sblock=Void Demon Round 6]Jasmine attack roll (Void Demon AC 15) +17
Jasmine damage roll - 11pts[/sblock]

Whale nodded at Alexi, a wicked grin peeking through his half-shattered visor.  Together the two raised their weapons to give their all for the City.  A brilliant light shone from one of the strangers that burnt through the darkness, causing the heads to rear in pain, screaming and screeching.

Then there was the girl, she moved so fast so gracefully.  For a moment she wasn't even there, Alexi caught her at one side of the gate preparing to plunge her dagger into the beast again.  One of the heads swung down to devour her, but she was gone, literally falling out of existance as the head swept past.

Jasmine saw the head coming and focused, she could see it move, she knew where it was coming.  The head slowed, the knights dragged their weapons through the air like they were in water, but Jasmine moved swiftly, ducking out of the way and rolling across to the otherside of the trunk.

Her blade slipped into another vein easily, slicing it open and watching the spray of blood drift slowly through the air.  Suddenly everything sped up again, spraying her with the foul creature's ichor.

The beast lashed out and snared something from the darkness with one maw, then drew back into the gate, all of its heads snarling at Jasmine in fear, and one of them dragging the body of Dragon.  In seconds the creature was gone, leaving a silvery ethereal veil in its place.

The Knights had not killed the beast that threatened the city.

A small girl had.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looking a bit sheepish, Jazick responds, "I thought I had choosen well, but the jackals saw me easily and told me to get out. They are clearly more than simple animals. It would appear the fate of the city is in their hands. What the jackal said was strange. 'Get out of here mortal, this is not your fight. Others are waiting for you, others are expecting great things. Time is running out though.' I wonder what it means?"




From the vast towering Cathedral of Zsath there came a howling.  Streams of white spirits poured from the windows of the cathedral like uncontrollable rivers fueled by the well deep within the building.  Hundreds of souls screamed and wailed, and slowly windows began to shatter inwards and doors buckled under the draw of what Jasmine had unleased...


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2006)

Jasmine wipes her mouth and spits to get rid of any ichor she can from the creature before she speaks, "Ugh, does anyone have a way to clean this stuff off?"

She shakes and brushes what she can off, her clothes now plastered to her very feminine figure.  She finaly turns to look at the others, wondering if she recognises any of them, and hope that they don't recognize her, as she is not under any of her normal illusions.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure what skills, or if she happened to have serviced any of these Knights before (Danced, other stuff).  She may, or may recognize something, either way, she'll generaly try to the be best flower of womanhood she can to appeal to their knightly senses, or at least as much as a girl with a dagger who just slayed a demon can...(Diplomacy)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Ugh, does anyone have a way to clean this stuff off?"




Ymris looks over at Jasmine and seeing that she is apparantly unhurt though splattered with gore, replies, "Just a bit of water, I'm afraid."  Turning, she gives the room they are standing in a cursory examination.  Halting her gaze on the knights she says, "I am sorry for the loss of your brother knights.  I am Ymris of Three Stone Green.  You are?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2006)

*Jazick*

Looking at the destruction of the tower, Jazick asks, "Are we far enough away? Perhaps we should move off a bit."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris looks over at Jasmine and seeing that she is apparantly unhurt though splattered with gore, replies, "Just a bit of water, I'm afraid."  Turning, she gives the room they are standing in a cursory examination.  Halting her gaze on the knights she says, "I am sorry for the loss of your brother knights.  I am Ymris of Three Stone Green.  You are?"





Alexi stood still, he rested heavily upon his sword, the blade still warm from it's use. Covered in blood, gore and sweat, he struggled to catch his breath, catch up with what had happened, catch up with grief. Baor and Dragon were gone. Part of the whole they made was gone. Boar was their mind, Drago their heart. But they still had the arm in Whale, and the tongue in the Stag.


He barely heard the apparition speak over the pounding of blood in his ears. But he knew who these beings were, he knew why they were there. He slowly turned his head to them.

Heavily, he fell to his knees, hands upon his sword. 

"Thank you O' Angels of Metropolis. We knew She would not forsake us in our time of need. Though we have lost our Heart and our Mind, and we would gladly have joined thm in defense of Metropolis. But come if you can, heal our hurt and wearly bodies. For our foe has fled before us, before you! Still we must pursue it until the end. There will be no rest until this quest is done. Please, Angels of Metropolis, grant us what aid you can so we may slay this greatest of threats to Metropolis." says Alexi.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Jasmine uses what water she can to clean herself off, pouring some over her, rubing and brushing, she somehow manages to make it fairly erotic, though she doesn't seem to bothered by it.

Then what Alexi says catches her attention.  _'He thinks we're angels?  Why do I keep on running intot he nieve ones?  Well, better an angel than the alternitive.'_

"What aid do you require oh knight?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

"Bestow upon us your blessing and whatever healing as you can so that we may continue our battle, and pursue our foe into the void. Teach us if you how to hurt the beast as you have done." replies Alexi


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2006)

Stunned by the knight's response, Ymris stands gaping at the man kneeling before them.  Quickly she looks at the other knight to gauge his reaction though when Jasmine speaks she glances at the young woman and snorts in disbelief.  Turning back to the knight she says, "Stand up, man!  Do we _look_ like angels?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Stunned by the knight's response, Ymris stands gaping at the man kneeling before them.  Quickly she looks at the other knight to gauge his reaction though when Jasmine speaks she glances at the young woman and snorts in disbelief.  Turning back to the knight she says, "Stand up, man!  Do we _look_ like angels?"





Alexi looks up, "Yes, you do. You have arrived out of the darkness, luminous figures to aid the righteous in battle. If you were otherwise, you would not have helped drive off the demon, but helped it slay us." says Alexi


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: You're no fun GlassEye 

"You know, sometimes the direct approach isn't the best..." Jasmine says, apparently in responce to both Alexi and 'Mom'.  She finishes cleaning herself off as best she can and returns any unused water to it's owner along with the skins.  In all the commotion, she has sliped the sceptre into her pack.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2006)

Ymris begins to speak but snaps her mouth closed.  "I..." _I do not know what I am any longer._  She looks over at Jasmine.  _Nor do I truly know who she is._  She again faces the knight.  "Healing is beyond my power nor do I know what my companion did to the creature.  I suspect it is vulnerable to light in some fashion.  Beyond that..."  She shrugs.  "I think it would be unwise to follow the thing.  The part you fought was like the tip of your little finger is to the rest of your body.  

What's your name, knight?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> What's your name, knight?"[/color]




"I am Duke Alexi Dimitrivitch. Known to Metropolis and my companions as the Stag."


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

Jasmine holds in a chuckle demurely, "Well, Sir Stag, perhaps you could lead us to some place a bit more... comfortable, after we seal these doors again.  We have much to talk about, and I think here is not the time to do it.  Ymris and I need to speek alone as well."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2006)

"Resealing the doors will not be easy" says Alexi gesturing to three huge broken locks that are shattered and scattered about the bridge.

"That is why it is imperative that we follow the demon, to finish it. The doors and seals that were here were only barely holding it in. It's fould influence had already begun to spread into Metropolis. We cannot leave the portal open, and we cannot seal it. The only thing we can do it pursue it and try to kill it, otherwise, it will return, and it will enter Metropolis."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2006)

"If you follow that demon into territory it has claimed for its own, where it can fight you unrestrained, you will die.  There must be another way."  Ymris motions to Jasmine.  "She has the right of it.  We should find some place to discuss what must be done."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2006)

"I will not leave this portal unsecured and open so that the demon may return unchecked to enter the city." answers Alexi.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

"Then we shall have to secure the door again somehow," Jasmine says.  "The demon could not hope to enter through the door completely anyhow, the shere size would prevent it from getting too much farther."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2006)

"It does not need to enter fully to wreak it's havoc. Even through the sealed portal, it's evil taints this place to the degree that a lesser man would die" says Alexi pointing to the bubbling, corpses. "With nothing to bar that evil, even if the whole of the thing could not enter, it would still be able to enact a terrible evil and gnaw at the roots of Metropolis Herself."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2006)

"Excuse us a moment, Sir Knight."  Ymris draws Jasmine to one side away from the knights.  "It seems this knight has decided upon his course of action and will not be swayed from it.  What do you think should be done?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

Jasmine sighs, speaking quietly with Ymris, "He's scared, and probably a bit misinformed.  However, if that cable we saw realy was that creature, even to simply bar this door won't stop it eventualy.  I think there's nothing else we can do here.  If he thinks we're angels, maybe it's best we not convince him otherwise.  At least till we can talk some sense into him."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2006)

Ymris looks chagrinned.  "My blunt speaking may have ruined that already."  She gazes frankly at Jasmine.  "He seems to be better disposed to you, perhaps you'll be better able to convince him."


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

"Maybe he needs to see our wings," Jasmine says.

Jasmine heads back with Ymris, something shifting under her cloak.  Alexi gets a glimps of white feathers before she pulls the cloak forward, concealing whatever they were again.

"We both agree, that no more can be done here.  We should leave here and head back to wherever you can gather your strength.  Chasing this thing is pointless right now, and you're in no condition to fight it, nor are your friends."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Maybe he needs to see our wings," Jasmine says.
> 
> Jasmine heads back with Ymris, something shifting under her cloak.  Alexi gets a glimps of white feathers before she pulls the cloak forward, concealing whatever they were again.
> 
> "We both agree, that no more can be done here.  We should leave here and head back to wherever you can gather your strength.  Chasing this thing is pointless right now, and you're in no condition to fight it, nor are your friends."




"Friend" corrects Alexi emphasizing the singular aspect of his remaining companion, "Brother, in many ways. I would gladly leave this place, but for that open portal. Whale, come can we salvage some part of those locks. The demon may take some time before returning and may yet be weaker for a time. Perhaps we can construct some measure of bulwark here. Then perhaps our spiritual advisors here can seal it in some manner."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Jazick*

The young and tired Jazick continues to stare at the scene unfolding before him and wondering if it is a good thing or a bad thing. 

OOC: You still with us Tonks?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Friend" corrects Alexi emphasizing the singular aspect of his remaining companion, "Brother, in many ways. I would gladly leave this place, but for that open portal. Whale, come can we salvage some part of those locks. The demon may take some time before returning and may yet be weaker for a time. Perhaps we can construct some measure of bulwark here. Then perhaps our spiritual advisors here can seal it in some manner."




Ymris isn't pleased with misleading the knight but she holds her tongue, for now.  Instead she looks about the chamber to see what sort of a place she is in now and if there is anything which might aid them in sealing the portal.


----------

